# Pics of DCL Food



## hAm53

after seeing the food pics thread on the Rest. Board, and seeing the pic of the chicken tenders that pppiglet posted, it got me more excited for the grub on our upcoming cruise.
so c'mon everyone, post you food pics!!!  i'd love to post some myself, but this'll be our first cruise.


----------



## florida-again

I  second this! Also going on my first trip soon and would love to see a DCL food thread!


----------



## pppiglet

Hot Crab & Lobster dip!


----------



## jlima

Chocolate decadence dessert from Friday night menu:






Salmon entree from Palo:


----------



## Contrariwise

Pirate night menu: Floating Island of Tropical Fruit Treasures
Very nice, light dessert- Yum!


----------



## alanapapa

Let's see if this works. This was a photo taken of me on Pirate Night


----------



## alanapapa

Here is one just of the desserts:





They were really delicious


----------



## Mickey&Co

Jack Sparrow's Fruit Marinated Roasted Loin of Pork





DH could not decide between Loin of Pork or the Black Pearl's Oven-Roasted Beef Tenderloin...so he ordered both!





It was all mmm, mmm good!!!    

M&Co


----------



## OurDogCisco




----------



## OurDogCisco




----------



## OurDogCisco




----------



## OurDogCisco




----------



## OurDogCisco




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## Bee

bump.. going in October... want to get prepared for the different types of food I will be trying!!


----------



## jlima

This is the smoothie from the children's menu:






This is DH's entree from Palo:






This is a dessert from Wednesday night:






This is a dessert from the formal night menu:


----------



## mmouse37




----------



## hAm53

i knew the food would be good, but this stuff looks amazing!!!


----------



## westjones

Love the pictures!  I hope there are more!  
DJ


----------



## Worfiedoodles

westjones said:
			
		

> Love the pictures!  I hope there are more!
> DJ



I have a feeling we should not be in the food porn thread...but you certainly have mastered avoiding temptation! I hope there are more, too   

I'm in the restaurant one, too....I view it as inspiration to keep me in check until we go!


----------



## cgcw

I think we're in for a treat ~ WOW!


----------



## dlf246

mmouse37 said:
			
		

>



Is that first picture the famous Mickey bar?


----------



## Tracey1974

I'm starving and it is almost dinnertime- not a good time to see these pics and now I have to start dinner!


----------



## HebeJebe

YUM!  Less then 5 months and I'll be eating it all again!


----------



## cgcw

I know this is probably a long shot --- 

but does anyone have a picture of a konk kooler??


----------



## Disneynut4ever

These pictures all look sooooo good, but my kids didn't show the same excitement when I showed them the pictures.  Could someone please post some pictures of items the kids will get to have at the restaurants?


----------



## mmouse37

dlf246 said:
			
		

> Is that first picture the famous Mickey bar?


\
Yes, it most certainly is!!!

MJ


----------



## westjones

Worfiedoodles said:
			
		

> I have a feeling we should not be in the food porn thread...but you certainly have mastered avoiding temptation! I hope there are more, too
> 
> I'm in the restaurant one, too....I view it as inspiration to keep me in check until we go!




Maria, 
When I am at Disney I eat whatever I want! And on the cruise...OH BOY!  That is the best part.  I wish I did have some pictures of the food from the cruise to post.  So much of it was just wonderful!  I never thought to take pictures of food.  Maybe on the next one!
DJ


----------



## SeaSpray

I have some pictures of some of the food from our cruise last summer.  They're on my website, the link is below in my signature   Just scroll down a little until you see the Disney Cruise section, and then the Magic's restaurants are listed there!


----------



## WeLuvDCL

Cinderella Slipper Dessert  - yummy!


----------



## Cruiser4Life

I love this.  I want to see more please !!!


----------



## BobandLee

WeLuvDCL said:
			
		

> Cinderella Slipper Dessert  - yummy!



I like this one too. Your's looks better than mine.
From the last night of our 14 day repo cruise....


----------



## brerrabbit70

mmouse37 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I've been on two cruises and STILL haven't had a Mickey bar.  It's on my list of things to do (eat) in Oct. 2006


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## DIS NURSE

bump!


----------



## The LK 4

Pan fried veal chop in Animator's Palate





Shrimp, scallops, and pasta from the Pirate night menu






DD's birthday dessert


----------



## Cruiser4Life

Bumping this up !!!


----------



## hawaii5o

cheesecake in animators palate


----------



## cathyscrapper

My Son's Personal Favorite!  MICKEY WAFFLES!


----------



## WeLuvDCL

Here's a funny one for you. The waiter asked my cousins what she wanted for dessert and she said "Nothing", so this is what she got


----------



## pppiglet

The Asian buffet was very good!


----------



## pppiglet

And here's one for the kids!


----------



## RichNKatHolly

Sorry, no photos, but subscribing because it's a yummy thread!


----------



## swandiverpatt

More food, please!


----------



## BobandLee

pppiglet said:
			
		

> And here's one for the kids!


What do you mean "for the kids!"?
On the 14 day repo, I did this about 7 times.
Also, don't forget the Oatmeal Raisin cookies. You can only get them thru room service. As many as you like.


----------



## LAMPSKIES

Thanksgiving feast or our 04 Western sailing...........


----------



## gabbysmom04

this is such a wonderful thread! Being six months pregnant all I think about is food! Thanks for the food fix


----------



## hAm53

are there any pics of the welcome buffet floating around?


----------



## Cruiser4Life

bumping again


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## poolex3

You all are making me very hungry!!!!   We have 5 more months to go until our first trip on the Magic (did the Wonder last year for the 4th of July)!!  I just cant wait to try all of these mouth watering meals!!!!!   Thank you to all who actually remembered to take pictures of the food - never even thought about that last time.   Keep all the pictures coming....

Steph


----------



## pppiglet

I had to have one of these every morning. Ummm chocolate croisant!  Made my DH get me one from Topsiders each day.


----------



## marylou

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

>



I am glad you made sure to get your veggies!!


----------



## GrumpyMom1

Here are a couple of desserts from Pirate Night -






The BEST cheesecake


----------



## GenieDana




----------



## GenieDana

Oops !


----------



## pppiglet

This food thread is killing me! Since we went on our cruise back in June, it started me on an eating binge that I just can't stop! I have gained 10lbs since June!  Starting a new diet soon!


----------



## ashman

Bump to Subscribe Hopefully all of our pic posters aren't on the repo cruise


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Mickey Bar:






Chocolate Souffle at Palo:






Panna Cotta at Palo:






My husband liked the Panna Cotta so much that he decided to use it as a "Wife Wall", so I couldn't eat it:






Tuna steak at Palo:


----------



## stampinshauna

Thanks to everyone for posting.  I can't wait to get the yummy food again.  I wish I would have taken pictures of the food last time.


----------



## pppiglet

Wish I would have taken more food pictures. I was embarrassed to do it when others were at the table with us. Not next time!  I'll just pretend they are not there!


----------



## cindy21494

We just decided to cruise again next fall, so this is just torture for me.


----------



## glass-slipper

We are going on our first cruise in January, so I'm just subsribing to see all the great food pics.!


----------



## Paticake

You guys are killing me with these food pictures! I swear I gained 5 lbs just looking at them!!!! Can't wait,10 more weeks till our first cruise!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Ok, that's it! I'm definitely taking a picture of every dish I have and will come back and torture future cruisers with the delicious looking food.  Oh yeah - note to self, pack the fat pants AND the extra-fat pants for the end of the week.


----------



## El Capitan

Just a small bump to subscribe before our March 4 2006 Magic cruise.  I think I will have to get another keyboard after looking at all of these pictures........... drooling issue here.


----------



## stina

I am leaving for my cruise in about 15 days and I am so inspired by this thread...inspired to eat and to exercise! Also inspired to take some photos of odd foods which I wouldn't have thought to do before. 

I love this thread! Keep the photos coming!

 stina


----------



## Cruiser4Life

Does anyone have a picture of this cheese platter I keep reading about from room service???


----------



## Joelzme

Subscribing!  YUM!!!


----------



## hAm53

as the starter of this, i'm happy to actually have some pics to post:
triton's meatloaf lunch


----------



## hAm53

triton's beef tenderloin dinner: blech!!!


----------



## hAm53

tritons roasted duck dinner:


----------



## hAm53

triton's grand mariner soufle:  
i didn't see the big deal with this:


----------



## hAm53

triton's white choloate dome with rasberry mousse filling:  this was good


----------



## hAm53

animator's pallate tomato confetti salad:  one of the few good things i ate at the restaurants.  I have to say, i wasn't too impressed with the food.  maybe it was b/c we just spent a week at the Poly:


----------



## hAm53

animator's grilled steak:  tasteless


----------



## hAm53

animator's chocolate cake:  great presentation


----------



## pppiglet

They all look good to me! (except the salad)  I know looks can be deceiving though! 
I'm making meatloaf for dinner tomorrow!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tenorsinging

subscribing for easy access


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

What great pics!  Thanks for posting them.  We leave in less than 4 weeks.


----------



## Tenorsinging

here's a little BUMP****  in case anyone else has some photo's to share.

Can't wait, gonna be on the Magic again  on the 29th!!!!!!!  Looking forward to have some of these again.


----------



## crzy4magic

On the last night of our Disney Magic cruise I spotted this one the menu and decided to try it after having liked some of the low sugar offerings earlier in the cruise.


----------



## Stephieann

pppiglet said:
			
		

> The Asian buffet was very good!



Would something like this be on the 4 night wonder cruise?


----------



## nrk

There goes the diet  ...looks so good you can taste it


----------



## TMJJS

Wow, I never would have thought to take pictures of food, but I just might have to do that now on our cruise leaving this Saturday!
Thanks for all the posts, I can't wait to start eating


----------



## PrincessAmelia

This thread is making me hungry!!!


----------



## CamColt




----------



## macphrsn

Do they offer a cookbook with recipes from the cruise line? 

Awesome pictures, DH said to stop showing him, he is getting hungry!


----------



## woj68

_"Chicken Breast stuffed with Shrimp Scampi with a Lemoncello Sauce"_


----------



## msr709

Want to keep this going! My first cruise in Oct. 2006 and I promise to post pics.! Please keep them coming!!


----------



## 6griswolds

I have a feeling the answer is no, but can anyone tell me if they have Chinese food on board???  It's my favorite.


----------



## msr709

6griswolds said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the answer is no, but can anyone tell me if they have Chinese food on board???  It's my favorite.



Lori, look at the page before this one, there is a picture posted from the Asian Buffet.  I believe it done only once on the ship, at least that's what I've read so far.  Maybe someone else can elaborate. I also love chinese food and was pleased to see they have at least one Asian buffet.


----------



## cristit14

woj68 said:
			
		

> _"Chicken Breast stuffed with Shrimp Scampi with a Lemoncello Sauce"_




I think I know what I am having for dinner at Palo!  Yum!


----------



## DonnettaR

BobandLee said:
			
		

> I like this one too. Your's looks better than mine.
> From the last night of our 14 day repo cruise....



Just curious, what night was this dessert offered?  We've cruised many times and never noticed this on the menu.  This is my daughter's favorite dessert when we go to the Grand Floridian at WDW


----------



## sirena

Ouch, here I am thinking that I'll be on my diet while on board.


----------



## sirena

My daughter's will celebrate her 4th birthday on board. I asked the DCL Reservation rep what birthday notification meant when checkmarked on the ressie. She said they could have some type of celebration, maybe a special dessert for her. She is allergic to eggs, dairy and nuts so what she can eat is very limited. What was this dessert? Do you know if there are any allergy-free desserts? 




			
				The LK 4 said:
			
		

> Pan fried veal chop in Animator's Palate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp, scallops, and pasta from the Pirate night menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's birthday dessert


----------



## 6griswolds

My dd's birthday will have been 3 days before our cruise.  We will be at Disneyworld on the day of her b-day.  Anyone know if we could still get her a birthday treat on board?


----------



## megan69487

If you went through a travel agent, they should have set that up for you.  If you've booked the cruise yourself,  contact Disney and have them add a birthday celebration.  There's no additional fee, just as long as you don't mind them singing to you in the restaurant!     Enjoy your vacation and errrr...Happy early Birthday!


----------



## iwynlea

6griswolds, we just got back from the Oct 9th cruise, and we celebrated my birthday while on the cruise and my b-day isn't until Oct. 25.  As long as you tell  them you're celebrating, I don't think it has to be exactly on the day of the birth.  Here's what I got for my birthday....let's just say I about fell out of my chair!!  The cake was HUGE (and the tablemates wouldn't take any, so it mostly went to waste...we tried to give it to the CMs, but they said they aren't allowed to take food.     )


----------



## iwynlea

I apologize if these are duplicates, I tried not to post pics of a dish if someone else did, but it's hard to keep it all straight, everything looks (and tasted) so yummy!    

I felt really odd photographing my food for about 10 seconds...the wait staff just smile and don't say anything, so after that I stopped feeling so awkward about it.

Palo - Lightly-Fried Calamari with Tomato-Garlic Sauce





Palo - Warm Shrimp Salad with Asparagus and Lemon Dressing





Palo - Variety of palate cleanser foods for between courses





Palo - Filet Mignon with Gorgonzola Cheese sauce





Palo - Tiramisu





Palo - Chocolate and Hazelnut Souffle with Vanilla Bean Sauce


----------



## sirena

Hmmm  - I would love for my DD to get a BD cake or a surprise dessert like that but I wonder if they can prepare something allergy-free i.e sans eggs, dairy, peanuts


----------



## iwynlea

Two drinks from the Cove Cafe - the one closest to the camera is a Keoke Cafe (Kahlua, Brandy & Creme de cacao mixed with hot coffee and milk) and the one closest to my I-hate-being-in-pictures DH is Italian Cocoa (hot chocolate with Frangilico).





Tritons - Rigatoni Pasta - Topped with four cheeses, in a light cream sauce (I did not care for this dish!)





Tritons - Creme Brulee (YUM!)





Beautiful Fruit Display on Castaway Cay (at Serenity Bay buffet)





Close-up of the melon seen above





Castaway Club reception ice sculpture display (it's a fish, if you can't tell)


----------



## OurDogCisco

Keeping this thread alive... Here are some from the midnight dessert buffet..


----------



## OurDogCisco

And, here are more from the Midnight dessert feast...


----------



## pppiglet

So glad you all bumped this to the top. So many pictures I hadn't seen yet!


----------



## Verandah Man

A pic of the Warm Chocolate Lave Cake that I've had on all three of our cruises. The hand holding the spoon is that of one of our tablemates from our 2003 cruise, I caught him trying to sneak of piece of my cake.


----------



## DVCLady

got to love this thread!


----------



## nordkin

WeLuvDCL said:
			
		

> Here's a funny one for you. The waiter asked my cousins what she wanted for dessert and she said "Nothing", so this is what she got


 
I received the same thing on the last night of our cruise.  My whole family got a good chuckle.


----------



## msr709

Bumping in hopes of new pics!


----------



## Priorityonecb

Noone has a picture of the famous "All hands on deck" cheese plate from room service????  Come on now...someone must!


----------



## pppiglet

> A pic of the Warm Chocolate Lave Cake that I've had on all three of our cruises. The hand holding the spoon is that of one of our tablemates from our 2003 cruise, I caught him trying to sneak of piece of my cake.



We loved this on our cruise too!  Even better....we just found a restaurant by us that makes it exactly like this!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Priorityonecb said:
			
		

> Noone has a picture of the famous "All hands on deck" cheese plate from room service????  Come on now...someone must!



I do... Here you go.  We of course ordered cookies with it:


----------



## Priorityonecb

Thank you!! Yummy!! Does the little cup of nuts contain peanuts? Our  youngest dd is allergic...so would ask them not to include that if it does.


----------



## TMJJS

The cup has walnuts in it.
Also, you can ask for extra of any particular type of cheese you like.
Our standard order was cheese platter with extra cheddar cheese and a dozen chocolate chip cookies


----------



## ChrisnSteph

OMG! I couldn't get past the first page! I love most of the food on DCL, but most of these pics are grossing me out!   Somehow they just look more delightful in person!


----------



## GoofyFD

[/QUOTE]

Yummy!!!!


----------



## GoofyFD

Panna Cotta at Palo:






My husband liked the Panna Cotta so much that he decided to use it as a "Wife Wall", so I couldn't eat it:






OOOOOOO that Pana Cotta is soooooooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## pjpoohbear

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> I do... Here you go.  We of course ordered cookies with it:



I ordered the cheese plate and it looked nothing like this, it was tiny and only had about 10 small slices of cheese, so I never ordered it again, although I love cheese (even if I am lactose intolerant, lol.) I am printing out a copy and taking it with me on my next cruise, so I can show them what I want, lol.

Penny


----------



## OurDogCisco

pjpoohbear said:
			
		

> I ordered the cheese plate and it looked nothing like this, it was tiny and only had about 10 small slices of cheese, so I never ordered it again, although I love cheese (even if I am lactose intolerant, lol.) I am printing out a copy and taking it with me on my next cruise, so I can show them what I want, lol.
> 
> Penny



It is called the All Hands On Deck on the menu in the room.  Honestly, it wasn't very big.  Nice presentation and a great snack for us since we had late dinner seating.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Okay, here are some more.... I don't remember the restaurants that we ate these in.  











Here are some from the Palo Brunch:











Enjoy...


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

I know we have some great pictures in this thread already. I just thought I'd give it a little bump and see if we can get some more.


----------



## GreenGirl8

bump! More pictures please.


----------



## pppiglet

GreenGirl8 said:
			
		

> bump! More pictures please.



Here's the scrapbook pages of food from our cruise.


----------



## Disneynut4ever

pppiglet said:
			
		

> Here's the scrapbook pages of food from our cruise.


Obviously from the 7-day cruise?


----------



## nzdisneymom

My FAVORITE dessert - and I didn't get a picture of it.  I'm so happy to see it!




			
				GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

>


----------



## nzdisneymom

Mickey Ravioli - special request


----------



## nzdisneymom

Lime and something chicken - 4th night - my favorite entree


----------



## nzdisneymom

Fun with food...


----------



## clewert

Just wanted to say WOW and can't wait for my first Disney Cruise in 17 days


----------



## dabsjad

bumping...


----------



## pppiglet

You're right Disneynut.......7 day cruise food!  (or 7lb cruise food!)


----------



## Jennifer48

I LOVE me some food!!  I can't wait til my first cruise to try all this delicious cuisine!


----------



## MoiraRD

This thread is just killing me!  We are going on our first DCL trip next month and I can NOT wait to try all the food!!


----------



## macphrsn

Be sure and order what ever you like. Each meal we would order at least two or three different appetizers, entrees and desserts. Our table mates would also do the same and we would all try everything. We made it our goal to try different food that we might not normal try. We had so much fun doing this and we were never hungry!


----------



## MoiraRD

Thanks so much for the great tip!  I will definitely do that!  Looking forward to this culinary adventure!!


----------



## DVCPAM

Just wondering if the kids will have those options or will we have to always "request" them.

Thanks!


----------



## nzdisneymom

Appetizer in Parrot Cay - Island Chicken Wings - yum.







and here's what was for dinner:


----------



## macphrsn

Yes, you can order what ever you would like for the kids. 

What I ended up doing after a few days is if there was another entree that I wanted to try (especially a pasta dish), our server would bring me a side order (a smaller bowl or plate) of the dish I wanted to try. We had to laugh because most nights we hardly had room on the table since we tried EVERYTHING. Our servers, Gerish and Viviane would often wait for us to make room and bring another dish when we empty a plate/bowl. We sure had fun eating.

Disney aims to please you!


----------



## MrsJobba1

wow this thread is amazing!  

I knew there was a reason why I'd started my diet 6 months before my cruise.

I need to lose weight before I even attempt those deserts!

(I'm still dreaming of the choc soufle)


----------



## ljql_5969

Wow!  Everything looks so yummy!


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Dessert being prepared on Pirate Night:


----------



## kris1973

omg all the food looks so good.

Kristin


----------



## LOLA2

Is that midnight dessert buffet on the wonder?


----------



## LOLA2

bump


----------



## tynkerbell

All this food looks sooo good... which scares me considering I've been losing so much weight and don't want to gain it all back on the cruise.


----------



## ImMarcik

tynkerbell said:
			
		

> All this food looks sooo good... which scares me considering I've been losing so much weight and don't want to gain it all back on the cruise.



I'll give you my tip. I only used the elevators about twice. I walked up and down the stairs to burn off some of the great food I was eating.


----------



## 6griswolds

Tynk.....Nice to here you are losing weight.  Our trip is in about 6 months or so, and I need to lose 50 pounds!!!!!!  No way I'm putting on a bathing suit until then!!    I figure if I can lose about that then maybe a 10 pound gain won't matter so much!


----------



## jdkdorn

I lost 117lbs in 2004 and gained 25 of it back this last fall so I am on Atkins again to lose the weight before the cruise.  I am using this great software I found on the internet to track my loss.  It tracks the loss, the food eaten, and your exercise.  You might want to try it, weight by date, I put in my goal weight and it tells me daily after weigh in when I will hit that weight.  

I should hit it by 2/7 and that gives me a 2 week buffer, That way I can eat on the cruise.

Good luck everyone who is trying to lose before their cruise

Judy


----------



## macphrsn

Hey Tynkerbell,

Here is what I did. Of course I wanted to try EVERYTHING so I asked our server to bring smaller servings so I could sample other dishes. This worked well and I wasn't tempted to eat a huge portion. Also I tried to just have a taste "half" of a dessert. Another thing I do is I only drink water, no pop this saves on calories and I get plenty of water. 

I have to say that I did gain about 5 pounds but I am working hard at getting rid of it, I have incentive since I will be returning to WDW in February.   

Have a great time, enjoy the food, eat wisely. 




			
				tynkerbell said:
			
		

> All this food looks sooo good... which scares me considering I've been losing so much weight and don't want to gain it all back on the cruise.


----------



## westjones

I lost 70 pounds like year and am currently at my goal weight.  I am going to try to lose another 5 pounds between now and March when we cruise so I can gain THAT 5 pounds and still be at goal, and I figure I may gain another 5 on top of that, but that would only be 5 to lose then.

I don't know if it will work, but that is my plan, because I am going to eat everything I want on the cruise!  We even have the Palo Brunch booked!
DJ


----------



## wdw47

this is a great thread we are going on out 1st 7 night cruise in june


----------



## tynkerbell

macphrsn said:
			
		

> Hey Tynkerbell,
> 
> Here is what I did. Of course I wanted to try EVERYTHING so I asked our server to bring smaller servings so I could sample other dishes. This worked well and I wasn't tempted to eat a huge portion. Also I tried to just have a taste "half" of a dessert. Another thing I do is I only drink water, no pop this saves on calories and I get plenty of water.
> 
> I have to say that I did gain about 5 pounds but I am working hard at getting rid of it, I have incentive since I will be returning to WDW in February.
> 
> Have a great time, enjoy the food, eat wisely.




Good idea to ask for smaller portions. I'll have to do that. Plus I plan to make some use of the fitness center to at least run the treadmill to work some of those yummy desserts off.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

I have been looking forward to our cruise in Aug,
But after seeing the food I am having doubts.
I perfer more of the plain, all american foods than some of the fancy presentations.

The best of what I have seen have been some of the Kids meals.  Based on some of pics of beef, its looks fatty.


I hope I am wrong, but this dosen't look good so far


----------



## tynkerbell

Ct_TiggerFan said:
			
		

> I have been looking forward to our cruise in Aug,
> But after seeing the food I am having doubts.
> I perfer more of the plain, all american foods than some of the fancy presentations.
> 
> The best of what I have seen have been some of the Kids meals.  Based on some of pics of beef, its looks fatty.
> 
> 
> I hope I am wrong, but this dosen't look good so far



I have to agree about the entrees... I'm more worried about the desserts, those look irresistable. But the entrees don't impress me, the grilled ham and cheese on the room service menu is more to my liking.


----------



## macphrsn

That was my plan to workout a little bit, but time seem to fly by. We were on the 6th deck so I did use the stairs the entire time and if DD or DH needed something I usually ran back to our cabin. The spa is beautiful and what a view from the treadmill.



			
				tynkerbell said:
			
		

> Good idea to ask for smaller portions. I'll have to do that. Plus I plan to make some use of the fitness center to at least run the treadmill to work some of those yummy desserts off.


----------



## kellib36

Ct_TiggerFan said:
			
		

> I have been looking forward to our cruise in Aug,
> But after seeing the food I am having doubts. I perfer more of the plain, all american foods than some of the fancy presentations.


You can go as fancy, or as plain, as you'd like. We went on one cruise that a guy at our table had a steak (cooked WAY too much for my taste) and a plate of french fries every night. After he ordered the first night, the waiter didn't ask him again~~they had an arrangement, if he wanted something, he'd ask.


----------



## westjones

tynkerbell said:
			
		

> Good idea to ask for smaller portions. I'll have to do that. Plus I plan to make some use of the fitness center to at least run the treadmill to work some of those yummy desserts off.




I thought the food was 'pre-plated'.  I didn't realize you could ask for a smaller size!  I would love half size servings also.  I will have to try asking for this on our next cruise.  Thanks for the idea!
DJ


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

kellib36 said:
			
		

> You can go as fancy, or as plain, as you'd like. We went on one cruise that a guy at our table had a steak (cooked WAY too much for my taste) and a plate of french fries every night. After he ordered the first night, the waiter didn't ask him again~~they had an arrangement, if he wanted something, he'd ask.


 
Thanks Kelli,

That is good news,  I may try some new items, but I know my DW perfers totaly plain, and we wont even go near what DD(9) might like  LOL


----------



## cransell

Just subscribing and giving a *bump*

We are going on our first Cruise (on the Wonder) in December '07!


----------



## macphrsn

Here is what we had for dinner from Parrot Cay.






Baked Crab Martinique - Appetizer







Troppical Style Fruit Salad - Salad







Cold Cream of Mango and Papaya Soup







Pan-Seared Grouper with Shrimp







Chocolate-Expresso Walnut Cake - Dessert


----------



## Bostonbrat

Does anybody know if they use MSG in the food preparation? My husband is allergic. Bad things happen if he has too much.


----------



## tam012864

OMG!!!!!!!  ALL LOOKS SO YUMMY...GREAT PICTURES EVERYONE


----------



## BethC1952

DH and I are also very allergic to MSG, and haven't had any problems with anything I've eaten on DCL.  

Ct_TiggerFan:  The food is actually much better than photos can show.  I won't touch fatty beef EVER, and I've never had a problem.  If I'm ordering beef, I simply tell the server that I don't like fatty meat (or even well-marbled), and it must be cooked to well-done.  I've always enjoyed what I was served.

Beth


----------



## nzdisneymom

Every night they have the "lighter fare" menu that includes sirloin steak, roast chicken and one other thing I can't remember.  Served with plain steamed rice and a variety of steamed veggies like broccoli and cauliflower and carrots.  

I'm more of a Plain Food person myself, but I promised myself I would try something new food-wise every day when I knew I could get something else if I didn't like it for no extra charge (not like going to a restaurant, trying a new dish and hating it but still having to pay for it).  

What's nice, too, is that during the rotation of the three main menues, if there is something you like, you can request it even if you're not eating in that restaurant -- like I loved the caesar salad from Animator's Palate, so I requested it for my salad the next evening in Parrot Cay.  For the kids, they usually have fruit salad, but if you want just grapes or just whatever, you can ask for that and they'll bring it.

And I've gotta tell ya - the bread is so good!  I don't think I had any that wasn't good.  One of the children at our table could make a meal from just the bread


----------



## Amlee

Palo's Dessert Samplier






Palo's Appetizer  Samplier


----------



## misseulalie

Does anyone have any pic's of the Liguine Carbonara from Palo's?
I only ask because when we ate there in Sept.  I orderd it and it was literally swimming on oil/butter.  It had a good taste, but couldn't eat it because it looked so horrible.  The noodles were clumpy as well.
I am hoping this was a one time deal because it tasted really good and I would like to order it again, but it felt like my arteries were clogging by just looking at it!


----------



## MarcyIn Florida

Ct_TiggerFan said:
			
		

> I have been looking forward to our cruise in Aug,
> But after seeing the food I am having doubts.
> I perfer more of the plain, all american foods than some of the fancy presentations.
> 
> The best of what I have seen have been some of the Kids meals.  Based on some of pics of beef, its looks fatty.
> 
> 
> I hope I am wrong, but this dosen't look good so far




You can always order off of the kids' menu, if you want to.  And you can order something without sauce, too.

As for the meats, other than Palo, I thought the beef looked just okay, and my dh said only the filet was good.  (Except Palo -- that filet was great.)  But I thought the fish was excellent most days, and they always had good salads.  Plus, you can always order a grilled chicken breast, no matter what else is being served.

And, of course, there are always the chicken fingers.  The evil, evil, delicious chicken fingers.


----------



## crzy4magic

I don't have a pic or the Linguini Cabonara - our cruise in August - my wife ordered it when we ate at Palo during our cruise in August and it was done right - just a bit of the sauce at the bottom, pasta cooked just right.  

CT_Tigger_Fan - there are several more plain offerings on the menu that are not in the main part of it - steak, chicken breast, and low fat/low carb offerings were there every night.  Also, all our boys are on the cusp between the kids menu and adult menu - one of the DS 11 is a very fussy eater.  If he saw something that caught his fancy but didn't want the sauce on it our servers - who were FANTASTIC - would make sure that brought it without the sauce.  They even did wierd stuff for him like the filet from the adult menu with no sause and mac and cheese from the kids menu.


----------



## wdw47

what has happened to the photos hope to see more


----------



## Jennifer48

BobandLee said:
			
		

> I like this one too. Your's looks better than mine.
> From the last night of our 14 day repo cruise....



Which restaurant has the slipper on the dessert menu??  Does the Wonder have it? 

TIA!


----------



## Skylarr29

Jennifer48 said:
			
		

> Which restaurant has the slipper on the dessert menu??  Does the Wonder have it?
> 
> TIA!



As far as I know it is not always on the menu. I think it was only on for the repo cruise.


----------



## monkeybug94

Subscribing--can't wait to see more yummy foods! (can we see more kids-menu options, tho?) 

-  Rachel


----------



## macphrsn

Lets start off with:

*Chilled Vichyssoise Soup*, yummy






How about a:

*Mixed Garden Salad*






Now for my entree I had:

*Roasted Duck with Apple Herb Stuffing*





and DH enjoyed:

*Garlic Roast Beef Tenderloin*





Did we have room for dessert, sure we did and we had more than one!

Here is what I had:

*White Chocolate Domes*





DH choose his favorite dessert:

*Honey and Cinnamon Apple Pie*





And as an added bonus we decided to try:

*Creme Brulee*





We had a fabulous time a Lumieres and enjoyed the company of our table mates from Iowa. Dinner was delicious and very fulfilling. Yes we did go out for our evening snack, watch for pictures tommorrow!


----------



## @GoofyNut

Gotta have my fix ...


----------



## MamaKate

macphrsn said:
			
		

> Here is what I had:
> 
> *White Chocolate Domes*



I saw this on the menu and it sounded good.  Could you explain what exactly it is    and if it was good!!

Looking forward to more of you great pictures   !

 ,
Katie


----------



## macphrsn

I know it was yummy. If I do recall it was soft, kind of cream and I think that there was chocolate filling. The raspberry sauce tasted good. Sorry I can't give you more information on this dessert. 

I tried it, it tasted good and I ate it! Ok, ok, I licked the plate (just kidding).


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Here's some photos of the dessert buffet in Lumiere's:


----------



## monkeybug94

That's amazing! Is it All edible? What is it?


----------



## BobandLee

ME said:
			
		

> I like this one too. Your's looks better than mine.
> From the last night of our 14 day repo cruise....





			
				Jennifer48 said:
			
		

> Which restaurant has the slipper on the dessert menu??  Does the Wonder have it?
> 
> TIA!


That dessert was called "The Chocolate Slipper" and it was served at the Prince and Princess Gala (the last night meal).
You can view Chef's Recomendations here. (large picture)


----------



## candiedoug

This is a great thread. Only 10 weeks until we cruise.
My dd(16) just has to know if sweet tea is served at dinner.
Also, can you get grits and biscuits and gravy at breakfast?


----------



## macphrsn

Yes, at Topsiders I do recall seeing grits, biscuits and gravy. No answer for the sweet tea. 



			
				candiedoug said:
			
		

> This is a great thread. Only 10 weeks until we cruise.
> My dd(16) just has to know if sweet tea is served at dinner.
> Also, can you get grits and biscuits and gravy at breakfast?


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

monkeybug94 said:
			
		

> That's amazing! Is it All edible? What is it?



  It's a little Noah's Ark that _I think_ is made from edible fondant, the stuff that wedding cake icing is made of.  I think it's for display only, and I don't know what they do with it after the cruise.  Maybe they reuse it for the next voyage?  That's probably the case since I bet it takes quite some time to create.

The ark looks like it's drooping a bit on that one side so it's probably seen better days!


----------



## macphrsn

Here are a couple dessert from the Sweets Buffet on the Western Caribbean - December 03, 2005. They said that there were 93 different dessert that evening. We needed a hour just to take pictures of the beautiful creations.


----------



## candiedoug

The pictures are awesome. 10 weeks until we are on the Wonder. One question for my DD(16). Do they serve sweet tea?


----------



## Petenboo04

Does anyone have any pictures of the lunch buffets from the Wonder 4 Night Cruise?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## candiedoug

Miss the pictures of the food. Only 7 weeks until we are on the Wonder for our first cruise.


----------



## kdsluvdisney

I LOVE IT!  First I never thought of taking pics of my food until I starting reading this.  I will now!!!    I always try to describe the food to people.  Such a GREAT idea!  My family couldn't believe I could take so many pics -- wait until they see me now!!!!


----------



## disneylover5




----------



## disneylover5




----------



## Timon

I posted 142 photos of food from our cruise on my website.

You can check them out HERE


----------



## DIS NURSE

Great pictures! 

WOW! Did you guys really eat all of those plates full of food  over 7 days? I would have gained about 15 pounds if I did that!  

Did you guys gain weight?  
I seriously could not possibly digest all of that without the majority of it going to my hips and butt.


----------



## Timon

LOL, well there were 4 of us at the table every night and yes, we ate just about all of it! Well, I only finished one meal completely (tenderloin on pirate night) but hubby ate 2-3 main courses every single night! 

We did a lot of stairs and I ended up losing weight and hubby gained 2-3 pounds   

Here's hubby after dinner on formal night after eating two and a half entrees!! This is the first time in TEN years he has ever said he was actually FULL!! It was so funny, his belly was sticking out


----------



## candiedoug

Thank you Cass. The pictures are awesome.


----------



## GoofyFD

Yummyyyyyy


----------



## dlf246

Timon said:
			
		

> I posted 142 photos of food from our cruise on my website.
> 
> You can check them out HERE


Cass (Timon) So good to hear from you.  I loved your thread on the cruise (and hope your next cruise is soon and without any illness).

the food pics are great.  In order to copy for wallpaper, do you know if there is a trick for copying and pasting?


----------



## Petenboo04

Thanks Timon!! The pictures are great.  With less than 100 days to go, I am really excited!! So many interesting new foods to try and only four days to do it in! LOL


----------



## MoiraRD

disneylover5 said:
			
		

>


I think I know what I am getting at Palo next week!!   Yummy!!


----------



## goin2disneyagain

The birthday cake that was presented to my nephew during dinner to celebrate his 4th birthday on our May 2004 cruise.


----------



## goin2disneyagain

disneylover5 said:
			
		

>


That does look REALLY good!!!


----------



## umber

Exactly a week ago right now I was enjoying a fabulous dinner at Palo, in fact I ordered the filet Mignon (pictured above... absolutely incredible).  Our wonderful server informed me that the chef at Palo is an IRON CHEF!!!!!!!  He beat Iron Chef Sukai a few years back on the TV show.  I'm a huge fan of the show and only dreamed of eating food prepared by an Iron Chef!  Ahhhh dreams come true.  Our server even brought me ack to the kitchen to have my picture taken with the chef... Absolutely Incredible!!!!

DON'T MISS PALO!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

You didn't happen to have a server named *Rishi* from India, did you?

We had him as our server in Palo - a very excellent fellow.  Apparently he knows Deepak from India who works in the main dining rooms very well.  Rishi introduced us to the Iron Chef from India who is the dessert chef on the Magic during our brunch there.  He's famous in India for making a 23 feet tall cake if I remember correctly.


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

umber said:
			
		

> Exactly a week ago right now I was enjoying a fabulous dinner at Palo, in fact I ordered the filet Mignon (pictured above... absolutely incredible).  Our wonderful server informed me that the chef at Palo is an IRON CHEF!!!!!!!  He beat Iron Chef Sukai a few years back on the TV show.  I'm a huge fan of the show and only dreamed of eating food prepared by an Iron Chef!  Ahhhh dreams come true.  Our server even brought me ack to the kitchen to have my picture taken with the chef... Absolutely Incredible!!!!
> 
> DON'T MISS PALO!!!!!!!




We absolutely loved Palo (and are now addicts) on our most recent cruise. Do you have any idea of the name of the Chef that was on Iron Chef? I was a huge fan of the Japanese version (love all things Japanese) and haven't caught many of the US versions. IMO, it lost some of its appeal going US vs. Japanese. I would love to actually find the episode and watch it with the Chef at Palo now that we've eaten there!

As for the filet, I ordered that on my 1/28 cruise and LOVED it. It was soooo tasty. I took 968 pictures from my cruise and literally took pictures of every meal DH and I ordered, but I wanted to leave my camera out of Palo to fully enjoy the meal and atmosphere. Wish I had taken it now. Next time...


----------



## umber

I can't recall the Chef's name (I was too intoxicated with the whole Palo experience) but he won on the original Japanese show (I don't care too much for the American version either).  It was the episode where the theme ingredient was Tomato.  I believe when he was on the show he had a restaurant in the Philipines.


----------



## msr709

Does anyone have pictures of the Sugar-free desserts? I'm a diabetic and would love to see what I can ACTUALLY eat (as opposed to drooling over   ). TIA


----------



## umber

Yes, we did have Rishi, he was wonderful!


----------



## captaincrash

Timon said:
			
		

> I posted 142 photos of food from our cruise on my website.
> 
> You can check them out HERE



great photo series!


----------



## flrickd

Everything looks so good , can't wait


----------



## jaycns

Thanks to all who have posted those delicious looking pictures!


----------



## jaycns

OH YUM!!  Does anyone else have any other pictures?  I would love to see them!  **hint hint**  Thanks everyone for what has been posted.  I have a question, do they have any shrimp dishes for dinner?  I think I just saw the seafood with noodles dish...are there any others?  TIA!  

PS Thanks Cass for those great photos!  How awesome...that must have taken forever but what a great site!


----------



## captaincrash




----------



## SILLYANDI

This is cruel & unusual punishment! I don't get to cruise until December, how am I possibly going to eat regular old food until then?!


----------



## barbmouse

bumping up

It will take me a while to decide what I'll be ordering in June!!
Now on to the Stair Master so I'll be ready!!


----------



## we4blairs

Salmon appetizer





BB buffet


----------



## LisaSp

Salmon at Animator's Palate (this was the third nite on the Eastern Magic).






Lobster on semi formal night. It tasted better than it looked. The rice was icky but I am not a rice person anyway.


----------



## Jennifer48

Animators Palate

My appetizer was duck and goat cheese flatbread





This was DBF's appetizer, stuffed tomato


----------



## TDC Nala




----------



## bongkel

bumping!!!  These pictures makes my disney cruise so so so far away... sighhhhhhhh


----------



## watergirl

Is there anything one should avoid trying?


----------



## armychap

bumping... 

All these pics keep me motivated for the fifteen remaining days before we depart on our WDW/DCL vacation. Doesn't help that I'm pregnant and all I can think about this week is food - I should be getting more than my money's worth on the cruise!


----------



## kathybeany

All hands on deck & PBJ sandwiches (otherwise known as uncrustables lol)


----------



## OurDogCisco

watergirl said:
			
		

> Is there anything one should avoid trying?



Nope because it is all you can eat.  If you don't like something send it back and get something different.


----------



## MamaKate

kathybeany said:
			
		

> All hands on deck & PBJ sandwiches (otherwise known as uncrustables lol)



Is this from your April cruise??  I was wondering because the new room service menu doesn't show options for kids anymore and I was wondering if you had to special request the PB&J or do they have a seperate menu for kids   

Thanks for the help!!

P.S.  After all the rave reviews on the All Hands on Deck, it doesn't look that great.  Was it good??

 ,
Katie


----------



## we4blairs

All hands on deck........

no, we weren't impressed.  I was expecting some lavish cheese tray and it was really pretty boring.  We only liked about 1/2 of the cheeses on it.
The grapes were WONDERful though!


----------



## westjones

we4blairs said:
			
		

> All hands on deck........
> 
> no, we weren't impressed.  I was expecting some lavish cheese tray and it was really pretty boring.  We only liked about 1/2 of the cheeses on it.
> The grapes were WONDERful though!



We got it last month on our Disney Wonder cruise and it was not nearly as good as it had been in the past (this was our 7th cruise).  We probably won't order it again.  I think I will go for the chocolate chip cookies next time!
DJ


----------



## umber

watergirl said:
			
		

> Is there anything one should avoid trying?



A DIET!


----------



## kathybeany

Yup that's from Saturday's room service. I was not impressed with the All Hands on deck. I expected it to be MUCH more.  There were a few slices of swiss, provolone and one other then there was a chunk of blue cheese. Then club crackers and some red grapes.  Glad it wasn't something I had to pay for. kwim?

The PB&J....it wasn't on the menu, I had asked them specifically for it. There were actually 3 sandwiches, ds got to one before I took a picture.  I don't recall seeing anything on the menu that said "kids".  



			
				MamaKate said:
			
		

> Is this from your April cruise??  I was wondering because the new room service menu doesn't show options for kids anymore and I was wondering if you had to special request the PB&J or do they have a seperate menu for kids
> 
> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> P.S.  After all the rave reviews on the All Hands on Deck, it doesn't look that great.  Was it good??
> 
> ,
> Katie


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

OurDogCisco said:
			
		

> Nope because it is all you can eat.  If you don't like something send it back and get something different.



Will they really get upset with you though- if you're sending stuff back and ordering something else? 
I ask because the kids are kinda picky and it looks like they are going to have to eat with us- otherwise to eat with the club/lab they'd have to eat with them DURING our show time and we would want to take them to the shows! So that leaves them with no dinner- must eat with us. And not only are they kinda picky (they do eat veggies and stuff- and not exactly the normal kid fare- I don't mean they'll only eat junk food, quite the opposite really) but some of these pictures don't look very appetizing to me either. I'm afraid I'll order something and it will be yucky to me when I get it. LOL


----------



## MamaKate

kathybeany said:
			
		

> Yup that's from Saturday's room service. I was not impressed with the All Hands on deck. I expected it to be MUCH more.  There were a few slices of swiss, provolone and one other then there was a chunk of blue cheese. Then club crackers and some red grapes.  Glad it wasn't something I had to pay for. kwim?
> 
> The PB&J....it wasn't on the menu, I had asked them specifically for it. There were actually 3 sandwiches, ds got to one before I took a picture.  I don't recall seeing anything on the menu that said "kids".



Thanks! I'm glad to hear you can get at least PB&J for kids from room service. I think I may skip the All Hands on Deck and save the calories for something else.

 ,
Katie


----------



## MN_Cruz'n

***bump***


----------



## MN_Cruz'n

Does anyone have any additional recent pictures they can post.  I have finickey kids, and I'm hoping to hype things before we are on the boat.  Less arguments at dinner is always welcome...


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

What sort of photos are you looking for?  There's plenty of food onboard for even the most finnicky eaters!  The fast food joint next to the Mickey Pool has chicken tenders, bratwurst, hot dogs, hamburgers, and nachos!  If they like pizza, Pinnochio's Pizzeria has a good selection of different pizzas.   Topsiders is always loaded with a huge selection of various items.

This one isn't that recent, but it's a shot of a fruit plate from Animator's Palate:


----------



## Jennifer48

Here are our dinners at Parrot Cay from my recent cruise in April

Prime Rib





BBQ Ribs


----------



## misseulalie

OHHHHHH!!! That prime rib from Parrot Cay was SO good.  I'm drooling right now..........

Here's the best meal from AP.  The peanut butter pie.


----------



## Verandah Man

I just took this pic last night during our semi-formal dinner at Parrot Cay last evening. This is my favorite dessert, Warm Chocolate Lava Cake. I still managed to get this down, even after eating two lobster tails last night, LOL!!!


----------



## MamaKate

misseulalie said:
			
		

> OHHHHHH!!! That prime rib from Parrot Cay was SO good.  I'm drooling right now..........
> 
> Here's the best meal from AP.  The peanut butter pie.



Man this looks good!!  I love peanut butter so I think I'd love this.  Is this on the regular AP menu or was it on one of the special menus??  I didn't see this dessert on any of the menus.


----------



## MJGirl

After seeing all these pictures I think I will have to add 10 pounds to my desired weight loss so that I won't be disappointed when I gain 10 pounds on the cruise... 

 Quick someone grab a towel to catch my drool!!


----------



## 6griswolds

Oh man that chocolate Lava cakes looks soooooo good!  Any of you ever ask for seconds?????


----------



## kellib36

6griswolds said:
			
		

> Oh man that chocolate Lava cakes looks soooooo good! Any of you ever ask for seconds?????


 
OH YEAH!!!!!! I count on 2 of those....but then, I get 2, and sometimes 3, desserts a lot. Usually one is fruit, but still.....I live for desserts anyway!!!!!


----------



## Belle Belinda

kellib36 said:
			
		

> OH YEAH!!!!!! I count on 2 of those....but then, I get 2, and sometimes 3, desserts a lot. Usually one is fruit, but still.....I live for desserts anyway!!!!!



bump


----------



## jaycns

B-U-M-P...this is one worthwhile topic!!


----------



## Ilovestitch

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> You didn't happen to have a server named *Rishi* from India, did you?



Rishi was our server on the 7 night Western about 3 years ago!  We loved him!


----------



## Almagetty

Okay, after seeing all of the pictures it sure is very easy to understand exactly how I managed to gain 9 lbs. on the Magic last week!    

Reviewing all of the pictures was sort of like taking my walk of shame   (Not really!   )  It was certainly worth it though.   

BTW, Rishi was our server just last Monday in Palo.  He really is terrific.  There is a new chef at Palo as of five weeks ago.  His name is Franco.


----------



## Float My Boat

Timon said:
			
		

> I posted 142 photos of food from our cruise on my website.
> 
> You can check them out HERE


Those are terrific!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## allshookup

Andy! Helloooo! Anymore yummy pics besides the chocolate lava cake from your recent cruise?  I cruise for the food!     LOL!


----------



## Float My Boat

MamaKate said:
			
		

> I think I may skip the All Hands on Deck and save the calories for something else.
> 
> ,
> Katie


We have ordered the All Hands on Deck every night of each of our 7 night cruises. Only once out of 14 times did we have a serving with which we were unhappy. I guess it just depends.


----------



## Verandah Man

allshookup said:
			
		

> Andy! Helloooo! Anymore yummy pics besides the chocolate lava cake from your recent cruise?  I cruise for the food!     LOL!




Sorry, no, I was feeling so bad the first five days, I didn't even think about taking pics of the food. At least I started feeling better by Thursday night for the lobster tails (I had two) and the lava cake!!!


----------



## TheDisneyTraveler06

This is surely making me miss our Disney cruise!


----------



## princess22

Verandah Man's Lava cake looks so much better than mine.  Did you ask to add the ice cream?


----------



## princess22

sorry that came out so big!  I'm not good at resizing them!


----------



## ChrisLei

No pics since we are just now planning our very first DCL adventure, but just had to subscribe to this thread!


----------



## MrsJobba1

LisaSp said:
			
		

> Salmon at Animator's Palate (this was the third nite on the Eastern Magic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster on semi formal night. It tasted better than it looked. The rice was icky but I am not a rice person anyway.



Thank you so much for posting a picture of the lobster (semi formal)   

Does anyone know, is this how Palo serves it on semi formal night?

Thanks


----------



## mmouse37

Just wanted to share that I just got the new Sony Cybershot H5 with 7.2 mp and 12x zoom!!!  Batteries are charging as we speak...can't wait to take that on our next cruise!!!

We have had Sony Cybershots (3x zoom) before and I love them and I just love the fact that this has such a great zoom and twice the mp of our old Sony!!  So many times I would want to get a close up with my digital and it fell short of what I wanted to capture...


----------



## brerrabbit70

Bumping because I'm on a diet and need to dream!!!!!


----------



## lmhannon2004

thanks for all the wonderful pictures of food- i'm also dieting and can't wait until I put all the weight back on on our cruise in September!


----------



## mnemsmommy




----------



## mnemsmommy




----------



## mnemsmommy




----------



## DVCPAM

great pics!


----------



## goin2disneyagain

we4blairs said:
			
		

> All hands on deck........
> 
> no, we weren't impressed.  I was expecting some lavish cheese tray and it was really pretty boring.  We only liked about 1/2 of the cheeses on it.
> The grapes were WONDERful though!


I have to agree. I was so excited to try this after reading these boards but we were not very impressed. We ended up wasting most of it because it really wasn't very good. I don't know if we had a bad batch or what.


----------



## disneyjunkie

Great pictures!


----------



## westjones

goin2disneyagain said:
			
		

> I have to agree. I was so excited to try this after reading these boards but we were not very impressed. We ended up wasting most of it because it really wasn't very good. I don't know if we had a bad batch or what.



They seem to change it.  We use to love it, but after ordering it on our last cruise (this past March), I have decided to save my calories for other things.  But in the past it has been good!
DJ


----------



## kritter

wow these are amazing can not wait till we cruise in oct..thanks for sharing...


----------



## LOLA2

Is that dessert only on Magic desset buffet?  We will be on Wonder in October.


----------



## airforcemomof2

How do they keep fresh food available for the long cruises? I'm going on the 11 day cruise in Sept and wonder if I will want to eat the fruit on the 10th day  Do they pick up food in the ports?


----------



## debster




----------



## pjpoohbear

airforcemomof2 said:
			
		

> How do they keep fresh food available for the long cruises? I'm going on the 11 day cruise in Sept and wonder if I will want to eat the fruit on the 10th day  Do they pick up food in the ports?



Yes, the ship will get deliveries at some or all of the ports.

Pj


----------



## yearbook50

Subscribing to this.

This is making me so excited for my cruise.


----------



## LOLA2

mnemsmommy said:
			
		

>




Are these awesome creations to eat or are they just to look at?


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Its a pity we cant just put our hands in the monitor and take a slice out, arh well wait three weeks to get mine!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

WoW!! These picture's are making me drool!

                                             Teri


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

12 Days to go! I'm itching for some salmon and cream cheese and soups, I love all the soups.


----------



## wdw47

love the photos looking forward to our next cruise


----------



## christinou

bump......


----------



## DISNEYMOMTO1

I have been dieting for a few months and have lost 28 pounds.  I have 7 more to go before our end of September trip.  After looking at these pics, I am probably going to gain it all back, LOL!  Love looking at the pics while my mouth is watering.  I am on my lunch break eating my salad right now.  I don't remember the last time I actually ate dessert.  But rest assured, there will be plenty of eating on the trip!


----------



## scrapperjill

I'm so glad this thread was bumped up....I was just doing a search for it the other day and couldn't find it...So I'm glad it's towards the top again (even if it's just for a little while)


----------



## The Ducks

Have I missed it, or did nobody post a picture of the tiramisu at Palo?  We ordered the chocolate souffle (of course!) but they brought the tiramisu too.  Not only was it delicious, it was SO pretty!

3 more months and we'll be back - I shall make a point of photographing every meal!!


----------



## wdwpirates

We will be going on our first cruise next May...all of these great pics have made us even more excited!!!  YUM-O!!


----------



## tink2020

The Ducks said:
			
		

> Have I missed it, or did nobody post a picture of the tiramisu at Palo?  We ordered the chocolate souffle (of course!) but they brought the tiramisu too.  Not only was it delicious, it was SO pretty!
> 
> 3 more months and we'll be back - I shall make a point of photographing every meal!!



Well, it isn't alone..... but here you go!


----------



## vivian

I don't want to disappoint anyone here.......but trust me........the food looks good, but it is not!! We just went on the Wonder last week, nothing we had was that great, it was just OK or sometimes not edible, and believe me we normally eat anything..........sorry, that's my opinion   Maybe we are used to very good dining or something because I don't understand why everyone keeps saying it's delicious...........


----------



## OurDogCisco

vivian said:
			
		

> I don't want to disappoint anyone here.......but trust me........the food looks good, but it is not!! We just went on the Wonder last week, nothing we had was that great, it was just OK or sometimes not edible, and believe me we normally eat anything..........sorry, that's my opinion   Maybe we are used to very good dining or something because I don't understand why everyone keeps saying it's delicious...........



hmmmm.... what did you eat?  The food is definitely not high end type food but it is good considering the quantities they serve.  We loved the pizza served.  The breakfast was great.   I'm wondering with the Wonder since it is a shorter cruise if you don't get to experience everything.  We did the Wonder cruise and thought the cruise was too short that you couldn't experience everything like try all the food.  We did a 7 day a love it.  Sorry the food wasn't good enough for you.  Where do you normally eat at home?


----------



## Jeninpa

I hope they have things I'd actually like to eat,lol. I'm quite picky and don't like "fancy" foods. I'll probably just have steak everynight like my son did when he went 2 yrs ago,lol. Either that or seafood! Do they have much seafood?


----------



## kellib36

vivian said:
			
		

> .......but trust me........


 
Nope, sorry.  No can do. We've done 6 DCL cruises, 2 on the Wonder, and unless it was something I just didn't care for, it was fabulous!


----------



## kellib36

Jeninpa said:
			
		

> I hope they have things I'd actually like to eat,lol. I'm quite picky and don't like "fancy" foods. I'll probably just have steak everynight like my son did when he went 2 yrs ago,lol. Either that or seafood! Do they have much seafood?


 
The variety will amaze you! Besides the things that they feature, which are usually more "fancy", there is ALWAYS a steak or a chicken breast that is served fairly plain. Veggie, sugar-free, they have things for everyone!


----------



## disgrits

Jeninpa said:
			
		

> I hope they have things I'd actually like to eat,lol. I'm quite picky and don't like "fancy" foods. I'll probably just have steak everynight like my son did when he went 2 yrs ago,lol. Either that or seafood! Do they have much seafood?



Crab dip at Parrot Cay...delicious!!


----------



## Jeninpa

disgrits said:
			
		

> Crab dip at Parrot Cay...delicious!!



I was thinking more along the lines of shrimp or crab legs? Lobster would be really nice,lol.


----------



## MontclairBear

'someone' in our family (DH) is a little less excited about going on our Thanksgiving Cruise than the rest of us.  I showed him the picture of the prime rib and lobster tail posted in this thread and his eyes got big as saucers and he said "oh WOW I am havin' that!"  Now he is getting with the program.
Thanks for this delicious thread.  I'm on Jenny Craig and one of my goals is to get to a certain weight by the cruise.  This has inspired me to stick with it!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

I love that dip. I can't wait to have it again.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Here are a few photos from our trip last week on the Wonder.   






All Hands on Deck Cheese Platter






Lunch on Castaway Cay, yummy!






Key Lime Pie from Room Service

Well image shack is down, I'll post more when it's up again.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Room Service Chicken Tenders, double order, no fries...  






Lunch Pool Side, Cheese Steak and Nachos and Cheese






Animator's Palate Filet w/ Bacon and Seafood






Peanut Butter Pie






Creme Brulee Cheesecake, to die for!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Thanks for posting those pictures 2angelsinheaven...  That peanut butter pie looks great!!!  I can't wait until our next cruise...


----------



## Jeninpa

2angelsinheaven said:
			
		

> Here are a few photos from our trip last week on the Wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch on Castaway Cay, yummy!
> 
> 
> Well image shack is down, I'll post more when it's up again.



Did you put that food on that plate yourself? I can't handle my food "touching" each other! lol !  I told you I'm picky,lol.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Yes, you get to serve yourself.


----------



## DISNEYMOMTO1

Bump.........

We are leaving in two weeks, anyone want to add recent FOOD pics?  My mouth is watering.......................


----------



## alwayslisad

Oh my gosh I am hungry - I can not wait for cream brulee cheesecake--- 

Dh can not wait to get the lobster tails - two for him as well as mine and dd's ( since he plans on eatting ours!)  I sure hope he can do that - that is what he is  looking forward too...


----------



## debster

wanted to bump this up for some more good pics!!


----------



## lillygator

now this is my kind of thread!


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

Here's my Food POTD... I forgot what this was, but it was good!


----------



## mishoe01

captaincrash said:
			
		

>




What is this??  Also this was asked before, but I didn't see the answer (may have missed it)....is the dessert buffet only on the 7 night (or more) cruises?

TIA!


----------



## lillygator

I believe that is one of the food items you can order (and pay) before boarding, our first cruise we did champagne and that tray of goodies for around $50. But it was a bit wasted as we were stuffed from lunch and then quickly went to dinner!


----------



## disney1990

Subscribing so I can drool some more.....


----------



## Stepharoonie!

misseulalie said:
			
		

> OHHHHHH!!! That prime rib from Parrot Cay was SO good.  I'm drooling right now..........
> 
> Here's the best meal from AP.  The peanut butter pie.




This was one of THE most amazing desserts I have ever had....MMMMM!!!


----------



## becka

Kids Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## becka

Some kind of beef dish from Tritons....


----------



## becka

Another dish from Tritons..I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## becka

From AP...


----------



## becka

From Pirate Night


----------



## becka

Also from Pirate Night


----------



## becka

From PC...


----------



## Tracey1974

Ack! We leave in 2 weeks- I CANNOT WAIT!!!! I'll be on this thread for the next 14 days.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Bump It Up


----------



## wdwluvrs

this a a great thread we will be keeping watch


----------



## starwood

This is what you get if you tell them you don't want any dessert.


----------



## SplashMountainManiac

Probably the most interesting dish I have seen is the Quinoa with grilled vegetables at parrot cay. I wish I had taken a picture. My mom ordered it because it had goat cheese, but when it came to the table it looked like a pile of bird seed with some vegetables and cheese crumbs. That was an interesting dish. Other than that we loved what we had.


----------



## Colorado DISers

BUMP

Can never see enough of this!


----------



## madaboutpooh




----------



## tynkerbell

madaboutpooh said:
			
		

>



That looks so good, is that the steak from the healthy options on the menu?


----------



## TiggerKing

Dessert Selection at the Palo Brunch on the 11/25/06 Magic:


----------



## madaboutpooh

tynkerbell said:
			
		

> That looks so good, is that the steak from the healthy options on the menu?



Yes it is. Lumiere's


----------



## madaboutpooh

TiggerKing said:
			
		

> Dessert Selection at the Palo Brunch on the 11/25/06 Magic:




Oh my! I think I will take 1, no make that 2 of everything.


----------



## I'mWong

Anybody notice anything new on the menu worth noting in 2007?


----------



## abronxchic

kids tray with scrambled eggs, mickey waffle and my favorite..KRISPY KREME CHOCOLATE DONUT


----------



## tvguy

abronxchic said:


> [kids tray with scrambled eggs, mickey waffle and my favorite..KRISPY KREME CHOCOLATE DONUT



What is the draw of Krispy Kreme donuts?    All 4 stores here went belly up.   You can still get them in the grocery store, next to the Hostess donuts, the Twinkies and the Ho Hos.   Maybe it's just an east coast addiction.


----------



## MJGirl

tvguy said:


> What is the draw of Krispy Kreme donuts?    All 4 stores here went belly up.   You can still get them in the grocery store, next to the Hostess donuts, the Twinkies and the Ho Hos.   Maybe it's just an east coast addiction.



Our store went belly up as well.  The only place I know to get them is at Walmart.  In the beginning, I loved them, but I tell ya ... You get tired of them pretty quick!  Too sweet after awhile!


----------



## alwayslisad

I do not care for KK at all.  My sister in law and my nephews were thrilled with them.  We all passed on them.  Here in NH - we may have one down south - but up in the Lakes Region of NH - there are only Dunkin Donuts.  They attempted some other types like HoneyDew or some family ones - but DD won out....while on vacation the last thing I wanted on my plate was a donut...hehehe


----------



## ashman

tvguy said:


> What is the draw of Krispy Kreme donuts?    All 4 stores here went belly up.   You can still get them in the grocery store, next to the Hostess donuts, the Twinkies and the Ho Hos.   Maybe it's just an east coast addiction.




Its definately a Southern Addiction! I live about 30 minutes from the "birthplace" of Krispy Kreme. When it comes to different flavors and styles of doughnuts other chains may have them beat. But there is nothing better than a HOT Krispy Kreme that has just come off the conveyer belt! Thats the addiction! Actally KK has been very sucessful in Seattle. They even have them in Australia! Maybe the folks where you are from are just too health conscious (sp?) for them to take off, no many low carb diet options in that store!


----------



## Disneyfun1

All KK here in AZ went bankrupt. Closed up all the shops and took them from the grocery stores. Now we cant get them at all. I liked them a lot. I would only get them every once in a while, but not being able to get them at all now really sucks!


----------



## 4duncansfromcanada

Us Canadians, we've got you beat!! You've got to come up here and experience Tim Hortons. That's an addiction. 
I pack their coffee on every trip to the USA. (My Timmy's and my packets of vinegar) 

Actually, I'm just subscribing here. I love to look at pics of food!


----------



## Ocean Breeze

4duncansfromcanada said:


> Us Canadians, we've got you beat!! You've got to come up here and experience Tim Hortons. That's an addiction.
> I pack their coffee on every trip to the USA. (My Timmy's and my packets of vinegar)
> 
> Actually, I'm just subscribing here. I love to look at pics of food!



Another vote for Timmy's (note I'm from Canada too!). All the KK went bankrupt up here too.  When they opened, there were lines around the block that had started forming the night before to get the donuts. Just over a year or so later they were all gone. You can still get them at some local grocery stores, but like another poster said, the big draw with KK is hot, right off the conveyor belt.


----------



## tvguy

Ocean Breeze said:


> Another vote for Timmy's (note I'm from Canada too!). All the KK went bankrupt up here too.  When they opened, there were lines around the block that had started forming the night before to get the donuts. Just over a year or so later they were all gone. You can still get them at some local grocery stores, but like another poster said, the big draw with KK is hot, right off the conveyor belt.



I have a lot of family in Canada, never been to Tim Horton's.  Still trying to get used to my cousins up there going to Dairy Queen and ordering french fries and gravy !!!!!!
  And they introduced me to  CheezWhiz cheese spread.  No slice of cheese of a sandwich in their households,  just spread a little CheeseWhiz on instead.

Regarding health concious California....not at all.....Krispy Kreme's marketing plan was to open shops next to successful existing mom and pop donut places.  Problem was out here, the mom and pops had better, fresh hot donuts, for several dollars a dozen less.    Funny though, Starbucks uses the same marketing plan, and it works for them.  We actually have a section of Sacramento with 5 Starbucks within a one square mile area!!!


----------



## nokidz

Ocean Breeze said:


> Another vote for Timmy's (note I'm from Canada too!). All the KK went bankrupt up here too.  When they opened, there were lines around the block that had started forming the night before to get the donuts. Just over a year or so later they were all gone. You can still get them at some local grocery stores, but like another poster said, the big draw with KK is hot, right off the conveyor belt.




TIMMY's - one more vote!!!!  We can only get KK at Walmart and a few truck stops on the hwys.


----------



## nokidz

yes, we have Cheezwhiz, put you have cheese in a spray can


----------



## bcvgal

bumping for more food pics.


----------



## Verandah Man

Lunch at Cookies Bar-B-Q on Castaway Cay, the plates make a hidden Mickey!!!


----------



## Jeninpa

Here are a few I took on our 10/06 double dip cruise.


----------



## Corryn

I'm not sure if I posted on this thread before, but here's my pic's anyway...
Strawberry Daquiri and Tropical Depression




Creme Brulee (did I spell that right?)




Cherries Jubilee




Bananas with caramel and coconut ice cream...Anything Bananas drives me Bananas!




something with merenge




some sort of dinner my DH ordered, I see Shrimp....ymmmmmm




and here's another photo of it:





My next trip, I vow to take a photo of every dish that is served to me!!!


----------



## Corryn

Verandah Man said:


> Lunch at Cookies Bar-B-Q on Castaway Cay, the plates make a hidden Mickey!!!



Did you purposely place those deeeeelicious looking cookies at the top to make it look like a hidden Mickey??
man, I'm not a cookie girl, but those looked TEMPTING!!!!


----------



## Verandah Man

Corryn said:


> Did you purposely place those deeeeelicious looking cookies at the top to make it look like a hidden Mickey??
> man, I'm not a cookie girl, but those looked TEMPTING!!!!





No, I didn't even notice it until after I took the pic. My mom asked me to get her a cookie and I just stuck it on my tray.


----------



## Disneyfun1

where can you get the creme brulee at? i dont remember seeing it last trip and both my son and i really want one!!


----------



## Corryn

from the looks of the tablecloth, I think I got that at Triton's


----------



## tynkerbell

I ended up with a "Hidden Mickey" at Cookies BBQ as well...


----------



## Verandah Man

tynkerbell said:


> I ended up with a "Hidden Mickey" at Cookies BBQ as well...





I just got home for lunch, this looks soooooooooooooooooooooo good!!!


----------



## tynkerbell

Verandah Man said:


> I just got home for lunch, this looks soooooooooooooooooooooo good!!!



Doesn't it? What I wouldn't give for lunch at Castaway Cay today!


----------



## RLccweems

tynkerbell said:


> Doesn't it? What I wouldn't give for lunch at Castaway Cay today!





I'm thinking the same thing....I'm stuck at home because of the ice storm with nothing good to eat!


lettie


----------



## cookiebrito

Okay... I'm at work and I guess I should not be on the site but I can't help myself and now I'm starving!

I need another cruise! Is it the 17th yet?


----------



## clewert

Here are some pics of our deserts we ordered when we ate at 1900 Park Faire at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## DISNEYMOMTO1

Here is one from our 9/30 Eastern.  Alas, though, no pics of my favorite dessert, the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake.  YUM!  I can't remember what this was, but rest assured it was yummy!


----------



## Corryn

DISNEYMOMTO1 said:


> Here is one from our 9/30 Eastern.  Alas, though, no pics of my favorite dessert, the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake.  YUM!  I can't remember what this was, but rest assured it was yummy!


I'm sure it was!!!
Hey, when I get back, I'll let you know what it is!!


----------



## tynkerbell

DISNEYMOMTO1 said:


> Here is one from our 9/30 Eastern.  Alas, though, no pics of my favorite dessert, the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake.  YUM!



The DELICIOUS Chocolate Lava Cake (and Amaretto Cheesecake)


----------



## madaboutpooh

My birthday cake on our June Magic cruise


----------



## tynkerbell

Spaghetti Capone at Palo...


----------



## tynkerbell

Pizza at Palo. This stuff was good.


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

I think this was @ Parrot Cay and it was goooooooooood!  Look its hidden Mickey!


----------



## msr709

DISNEYMOMTO1 said:


> Here is one from our 9/30 Eastern.  Alas, though, no pics of my favorite dessert, the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake.  YUM!  I can't remember what this was, but rest assured it was yummy!



My sister had something that looked like this on our cruise this October, it was called a the Chocolate Decadence, we had this at Lumiere's at the Till we Meet Again dinner. YuM doesn't describe it!!


----------



## tynkerbell

Chocolate Decadence


----------



## disneymomto5

Thanks so much for all these great pictures!  We're going in November, and I can't wait.


----------



## tynkerbell




----------



## tynkerbell

Panna Cotta at Palo...


----------



## ChrisLei

tynkerbell said:


> Panna Cotta at Palo...



What is tgis exactly?  It looks yummy


----------



## tynkerbell

ChrisLei said:


> What is tgis exactly?  It looks yummy



It was a cold custard like dessert. Had a vanilla-like taste to it. Pretty good but I didn't eat much of it because I was full from the chocolate souffle.


----------



## Mom24Princesses

[QUOTE You can still get them at some local grocery stores, but like another poster said, the big draw with KK is hot, right off the conveyor belt.[/QUOTE]

I grew up with them - - -that is someone drove to the ONE huge store in  Atlanta (Ponce-de-Leon Ave. off Peachtree Street, down (east) of the FOX)
and picked them up at 6:00a.m. and we sold them on some street corner to pay for something our team or club needed.  I NEVER buy them in a store - -fresh ONLY.  I tried one on the first morning on the Magic . . . cold and "day-old".  No reason to eat all those carbs/fats if they are not going to taste right.

DD#1 was born 10 weeks early (2lbs.10 ozs.) and stayed in the NICU at Crawford Long Hospital for 8 weeks.  We drove by a "NEW" store four times a day (2 trips into the city per day)  Everytime DH would say "The Hot Doughnut light is on!"  

I can eat 6 fresh ones in a heart beat (if no one os looking).  AND BEFORE SOMEONE ELSE SAYS IT - my heart may not beat for long if I do that often - so it is good I only want fresh and it is a 20+ min drive.

BUT MY YOUNGER DDs did not mind that they were cold or day-old.


----------



## madaboutpooh




----------



## glass- slippers

I was looking for this thread the other day and couldn't find it! Thanks for the bump!!


----------



## Quimby

Any suggestions on how to manage all this food??

I think so much of it looks great, but I hate overeating and gain weight 
easily...

I plan on walking a lot and working out...

Should I eat a light lunch to save room for better quality food at dinner?

Any suggestions are great!!


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney




----------



## tynkerbell

RedFamilyLuvDisney said:


>



Was this any good? Our server told me I shouldn't order it, that it wasn't good at all and insisted I get the salmon instead. I'm curious how it was.


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

tynkerbell said:


> Was this any good? Our server told me I shouldn't order it, that it wasn't good at all and insisted I get the salmon instead. I'm curious how it was.



My Dmom didn't care much for it!  The salmon was much much better.  Here's a pix...


----------



## Tink rules

25 pages and now I'm STARVING!!!!

Keep it going everyone!!!


----------



## tynkerbell

Celebration Cake...


----------



## Tink rules

What's the celebration cake made out of???


----------



## Tink rules

MarcyIn Florida said:


> Dessert being prepared on Pirate Night:



Silly question...but don't they usually try not to have bon fires on a cruise ship????


----------



## bcvgal

RedFamilyLuvDisney said:


>



What is this?


----------



## tynkerbell

Tink rules said:


> What's the celebration cake made out of???



It's some sort of cheesecake, strawberries, vanilla cream and white chocolate thing, which I thought sounded absolutely delicious and it turned out to be VERY bland and not good at all.


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

bcvgal said:


> What is this?



To tell you the truth I have no idea or forgot what it was.  it was some kind of fish?  My mom didn't care for it much so Mark our server gave her another kind of fish which was the salmon and my mom liked that better.  This was in Animators Palate i think?


----------



## tynkerbell

RedFamilyLuvDisney said:


> To tell you the truth I have no idea or forgot what it was.  it was some kind of fish?  My mom didn't care for it much so Mark our server gave her another kind of fish which was the salmon and my mom liked that better.  This was in Animators Palate i think?



If I'm not mistaken it's the "Lemon Peppered Oven Baked Stuffed Chicken". I wanted to try it but my server insisted it wasn't very good. I got the Maple Glazed Salmon instead and it was very good.


----------



## becka

Escargot at Lumieres


----------



## becka

Apple Tart at Lumieres - I expected the tart to be warm but it was cold.


----------



## becka

Smoked Salmon app at AP


----------



## becka

Double Fudge Chocolate Cake at AP - kind of dry


----------



## becka

Boston Creme Pie at AP


----------



## becka

Beefsteak Tomatoes and Baby Mozerella Salad from Master Chef Menu


----------



## becka

Bad picture but this is the Lemon and Lime Chicken from the Master Chef menu.  This ended up being my favorite dish for the entire cruise.   The Asparagus risotto with it was fabulous.  Our server recommended it and I was so glad she did.


----------



## becka

Peach Flambe from Master Chef


----------



## becka

Apple Cheesecake on Oreo Crust from Master Chef


----------



## MJGirl

Okay ... I'm officially hungry now .!!! Those desserts look fabulous Becka ... I can't wait until I take my own Pictures in July!


----------



## nancass

Is there a midnight dessert buffet on the 4-night?


----------



## bethzfl

nancass said:


> Is there a midnight dessert buffet on the 4-night?



Bump b/c I would like to know this as well..

Thanks everyone for sharing


----------



## Tink rules

Keep it coming!!!! I'm getting hungry!!!


----------



## madaboutpooh




----------



## Mom24Princesses

Quimby said:


> Any suggestions on how to manage all this food??
> 
> I think so much of it looks great, but I hate overeating and gain weight
> easily...
> 
> I plan on walking a lot and working out...
> 
> Should I eat a light lunch to save room for better quality food at dinner?
> 
> Any suggestions are great!!



I ate what I wanted at breakfast and dinner but ate very little lunch and I lost weight.  ( I could stand to loose about 50 more . . .  Let's see, cruise for about a year and see how it goes??)


----------



## Tink rules

Ok.... That looks REALLY good... is it one of the appetizers???


----------



## bethzfl

madaboutpooh - that looks amazing.. whatever it is! lol


----------



## nokidz

I love this thread!!!!!


----------



## castoff

Sorry if these have been posted before. Just recently off the 4 day wonder. Pirate party............save room for dessert. Yummy !


----------



## castoff

White Choc. dome, oh my gosh was this good.


----------



## castoff

When we boarded and had lunch at Parrot Cay I was looking for the famous Mango soup. They had none. They did have Strawberry chilled soup and it was just as good ! My DD had 2 bowls !


----------



## castoff

Some things we had from the pirate party. Wished I would have had more of the pastry wrap? It was almost like a cheese blitz with a choc. sauce on top. It was really good, the cake was moist and yummy.


----------



## madaboutpooh

bethzfl said:


> madaboutpooh - that looks amazing.. whatever it is! lol



My DH ordered it. For the life of me I can not remember what it's called or what is under the mushrooms and cheese.


----------



## thomprod




----------



## nokidz

again, I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## thomprod




----------



## thomprod




----------



## princess sparkle p

Absolutely loving all these food pics!!!  We leave for our first cruise on 4/28!!! Look out Magic here we come!!


There seems to be a lot of food here that was not listed on the menus... Are there additional entres etc on the onboard menus?


----------



## Mom24Princesses

princess sparkle p said:


> There seems to be a lot of food here that was not listed on the menus... Are there additional entres etc on the onboard menus?



They change them from time to time.  So if you see a posted menu, it will be close BUT there may be changes.  NOT REAL OFTEN.  For examlple, I did not care for AP's menu.  I tend to go with the beef entree and they had only veal when we sailed and I don't care for veal.  Recent posters have said they now have tenderloin.  Hope they keep it until next year.


----------



## thomprod

We cruised last on the Magic in January 2007.  Each dining room menu consisted of four appetizers, four soup/salad selections, five featured entrees, two vegetarian entrees, grilled sirloin steak, roasted chicken breast and baked salmon.  You also get a selection of five regular desserts and two or three "no sugar added" desserts.


----------



## LCtonra

bumping


----------



## RoyalVizier

Here ya go... a slew of food from our Eastern cruise last week.  Enjoy... 

Banana Nut French Toast Bread Pudding 





White Chocolate Raspberry Dome 





Cherries Jubilee (or something like that) at Palo Brunch 





A little bit of heavenly delights on a silver platter at Palo Brunch 





Cheesy baked tomato 





Double Chocolate Peanut Butter Pie    (this requires two hyper smilie guys)





More to come...


----------



## RoyalVizier

Bacon Cheese Tartlet 





Buffalo Tomato Cheese Somethingorother 





Lasagne from Palo Dinner 





Fresh Fruit Buffet on Castaway Cay 





Chocolate Souffle totally OOZING chocolate and vanilla bean  sauce at Palo Dinner   





Banana and Hazelnut Ice Cream in a Waffle Bowl from Palo Dinner 





Filet Mignon at Palo Dinner


----------



## mom_of_2_princesses

RoyalVizier said:


> Bacon Cheese Tartlet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffalo Tomato Cheese Somethingorother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasagne from Palo Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh Fruit Buffet on Castaway Cay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Souffle totally OOZING chocolate and vanilla bean  sauce at Palo Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana and Hazelnut Ice Cream in a Waffle Bowl from Palo Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filet Mignon at Palo Dinner



You have taken the time to post these. Does that mean you have started your trip report? J.K. That looks so good! I want to be there now.


----------



## La2kw

RoyalVizier said:


> Fresh Fruit Buffet on Castaway Cay



Thanks for posting this.  The fruit looks great!  I haven't seen too much healthier food pictured.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Thanks for all the lovely pics - they remind me I really need to lose some weight before my cruise!


----------



## Ilovestitch

Oooh I love the pics of the fresh fruit- I eat lots of pineapple DCL- yum!


----------



## krzy4disney02

Just bumping all of the lovely food pics!


----------



## Tikihula

nancass said:


> Is there a midnight dessert buffet on the 4-night?



Yes, there is.  We were up late watching the movie on the huge aerial TV on deck 9, and I saw them setting up the goodies.  I wasn't terribly hungry, but wandered over to check it out.  The crewmember "insisted" I try a few samples, and I ended up with a plateful.  Ack!  It was all WONDERful, lots of chocolate and other yummy desserts.


----------



## tink1963

I have enjoyed this thread so much that I thought it was about time that I shared some photos from our 2005 Mexican cruise.

This is from the pirate night buffet





From our character breakfast





And a couple of desserts


----------



## Amyg

disneylover5 said:


>



OMG!  This looks yummy!!


----------



## Michelle2

You guys are killing me!!!! 
I just have to think to myself....6 more weeks, 6 more weeks....


----------



## BubbaGrump

Michelle2 said:


> You guys are killing me!!!!
> I just have to think to myself....6 more weeks, 6 more weeks....



Try having to tell yourself 13 months, 13 months!


----------



## Tink rules

Yeah... and I'm sitting here with my 100 Calorie pack Chips Ahoy saying...

30 more pounds... 30 more pounds...


----------



## cocoswife

I have been so lazy for the past week due to a terrible cold. After looking at all these pictures, all I can think of is:

Must workout,must workout, must workout  


I love this thread!!!


----------



## luciloo

These pics are great, keep em coming


----------



## DMMarla07860

I just wanted to ask you all a favor, I have to do a project for foods class and I was wondering if I can copy, cut and paste some of the pictures in this thread to use for my video, I want to get an A at least and if I could that would be great.


----------



## thomprod

DMMarla07860, you're welcome to use anything I have posted.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## tink1963

DMMarla07860 said:


> I just wanted to ask you all a favor, I have to do a project for foods class and I was wondering if I can copy, cut and paste some of the pictures in this thread to use for my video, I want to get an A at least and if I could that would be great.



You are welcome to the few I posted a few days ago.


----------



## Paigee10

yummm i could deff. go for some plutos right now


----------



## laura_hattaway

It's been a few days...


----------



## logan1_2000

Finally clicked on this thread after seeing it for so long.  DEFINITELY looking forward to my next trip to Palo next month!

Maybe I missed it--is there a shot of the Bacon-Wrapped Filt from the AP menu anywhere in this thread?  It has been added to the menu since we last cruised w/ DCL.  Don't expect it to be on par with Palo, but that doesn't mean it isn't a very good entree.  Or is there a shot of the salmon at Palo?  Who knows, maybe I might reverse my usual salmon at AP, Filet at Palo and do the opposite this time.


----------



## Mickey_loves_Minnie

It's lunchtime! Need pics of food!


----------



## bethzfl

Bump because I'm leaving tomorrow and just went through each and every page -  

Thought someone else may enjoy it too!


----------



## Disneynut71

wow the more pics I see the more excited I get


----------



## wdwluvrs

great looking thread wondering if any others have photos to add


----------



## JDBlair

Yum!  Been working hard to finalize the last details for our 1st Disney Cruise in September.  Guess I should add "planning what to eat" before we go!!


----------



## anewmac

I think I just gain 20lbs by looking at the pics. OMG they all look so yummy! I have told my family on the cruise we all will be trying different things and sharing LOL I would try and say no nuggets or mac and cheese but im not going to fight that If they want to order from the adult menu then I will reward them (bribery it does work LOL)


----------



## Ilovestitch

bump... anyone with any new pics??


----------



## Fosterk1

Amyg said:


> OMG!  This looks yummy!!




*I'm not a big fan of read meat and this is making me drool!!! It looks so good!


Was it????*


----------



## CapnJackGroupie

bump!


----------



## Lemoe

:O **drools**

Wow there are some tasty posts in this thread lol.


----------



## anewmac

bumping, cuz Im hungry and want to see more.. Figure its better on the diet to just look then go into the kitchen and eat LOL


----------



## Olivia'sMom

bump


----------



## Mickey_loves_Minnie

More pics please!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Ok so these are from the Disney Wonder, thought I'd share.... 

Sweet Onion Soup with Clamata Crouton





Mixed Grill





Creme Brulee Cheesecake





Lox on a bagel and Croissant





Sausage Gravy Biscuits and other goodies





An Empty Razz Mojito


----------



## SmeeLover5150

Mickey_loves_Minnie said:


> More pics please!



I second this


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

SmeeLover5150 said:


> I second this



Why did this thread stop?  If anyone can contribute, PLEASE do!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

BRUNCH AT PALO'S,  more than WONDERFUL !!!!!!




































Are you done taking pictures, can I eat now????


----------



## LUVMICKEY

I love this thread.  But now I'm so hungry I can't stand it.  I also realize that we really have a long wait till we go on our cruise, New Years Eve 2008.


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

MIDNIGHT DESSERT BUFFET:


----------



## Mean Queen

Here are the desserts I ate from Palo's brunch.  I ate the tiny tiramisu before I took the picture.


----------



## Zandy595

Oooh, they have a chocolate fountain at the dessert buffet!?  Some how we missed that buffet on our last Magic cruise.  I thought DS11 was going to lick the computer screen when I showed it to him.


----------



## amystevekai&bump

Just wondering - do they still do the lobster and crab dip shown on the first page - and if so, where??  Looks delicious!!!


----------



## LUVMICKEY

Yummy, Yummy, Yummy, it all looks soooooooo good.


----------



## Mdlex

Leaving in 5 days .... we need more pics on this thread


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Giving this a bump since it took forever to find.


----------



## allshookup

*Dinner! *


----------



## allshookup

*Dessert!*


----------



## KEH

Is the spaghetti caone at Palo meat free?


----------



## dopey67

All I Can Say Is Oh My God I'LL HAVE ONE OF EVERYTHING PLEASE


----------



## durango kid

Smoked salmon over cream cheese appetizer


----------



## bebelle

Yum-O! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Thanks to all for the wonderful pictures.  I too am curious about the white chocolate slipper - was it on the kids' menu?


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

allshookup... What is the shrimp meal?  Is that the Shrimp Cocktail from Tritions? I LOVE shrimp!!!


----------



## CSwan1

This is the dessert we were served the night of our wedding onboard the Wonder at PALO.  YUMMY!!


----------



## allshookup

DisneyFreak71755 said:


> allshookup... What is the shrimp meal?  Is that the Shrimp Cocktail from Tritions? I LOVE shrimp!!!



I think it was an appetizer called Shrimp Medley from Lumieres. I love shrimp too, but I wasn't thrilled with the shrimp salad in the middle. I would've preferred just a plain shrimp cocktail.


----------



## bpitzer20

Here is a link to my cruise pictures from Dec '06, food pics start at the bottom of page 2 and go throughout, everyone teases me for taking pictures of food, but it's hard to resist sometimes when it looks so good!  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpitzer20/sets/72157594453455567/?page=2

My favorite is the picture from Pirate Night when she ordered "nothing" for dessert:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpitzer20/342133527/in/set-72157594453455567/


----------



## bpitzer20

Here is a link to my cruise pictures from Dec '06, food pics start at the bottom of page 2 and go throughout, everyone teases me for taking pictures of food, but it's hard to resist sometimes when it looks so good!  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpitzer20/sets/72157594453455567/?page=2

My favorite is the picture from Pirate Night when she ordered "nothing" for dessert:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpitzer20/342133527/in/set-72157594453455567/
(sorry for the links, I can not figure out how to post the actual pic)


----------



## candiedoug

Giving thisa a bump. Cruising in Jan. Love pictures of food


----------



## Deweysgirl

bpitzer20 said:


> Here is a link to my cruise pictures from Dec '06, food pics start at the bottom of page 2 and go throughout, everyone teases me for taking pictures of food, but it's hard to resist sometimes when it looks so good!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpitzer20/sets/72157594453455567/?page=2
> 
> My favorite is the picture from Pirate Night when she ordered "nothing" for dessert:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpitzer20/342133527/in/set-72157594453455567/
> (sorry for the links, I can not figure out how to post the actual pic)



Your pictures are FABULOUS! Thank you! The food pics are really great too!


----------



## Tluvs2talk

I want it all!!!!!!!!


                                 Teri


----------



## perdidobay

Bumping... anyone just off a cruise have any photos to add?


----------



## disney4dana

We celebrated our anniversary on board(Aug 19-23 2007)  We happened to miss dinner that night.  Our server called our stateroom and personally delivered our cake and creme brule to us.


----------



## anewmac

disney4dana said:


> We celebrated our anniversary on board(Aug 19-23 2007)  We happened to miss dinner that night.  Our server called our stateroom and personally delivered our cake and creme brule to us.



wow talk about service.. THAT Is awesome! I love hearing stores about how CM's go above and beyond!


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney




----------



## Tink rules

Oh Wow!!!

Mickey Waffles!!!  My reason for getting up each morning on the ship!!!!!

I'm jealous!!


----------



## JDBlair

disney4dana said:


> We celebrated our anniversary on board(Aug 19-23 2007)  We happened to miss dinner that night.  Our server called our stateroom and personally delivered our cake and creme brule to us.



I am a huge fan of creme brule!!  YUM!!!


----------



## jensen

32 pages of food photos... I'm starving, but please keep them coming!


----------



## disneytraceyl

Love the pictures....
Keep them coming....
I can't wait to go


----------



## PurplePrincess4

Yum O!  Bring it on!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Aloha,

Chocolate Dessert Night on the Magic Dec 05.

Enjoy







">


----------



## sftnslky

durango kid said:


> fairy tales DO come true...and I married mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh my, and I thought the desserts were soooo sweet.  I love this sentence.  *
Click to expand...


----------



## Dani Dani Dani

OurDogCisco said:


> Keeping this thread alive... Here are some from the midnight dessert buffet..




Do they still do the midnight dessert buffet?  and do they still put stuff like this out?  Some of it looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Double Portion of the Tuna Sashmi from Triton's Lunch of Nassau Day.





Sushi from the buffet at Beach Blanket on the Sea Day.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

From Triton's...

Escargot 





Scallops





Beef Tenderloin





Yummy, Creme Brulee and Souffle





My niece and her fruit cup





Forget the fruit, I want a Mickey Bar





We took one to go for the little bro who skipped dinner because he was having so much fun in the Oceaneer's Lab.


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Some of breakfast in Parrot Cay...

Little bro enjoying hot chocolate and watermelon





Niece showing off her blueberry pankcake





An omelet


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

More Triton's Lunch...

Hamburger with swiss and cheddar cheese





Kids Mac and Cheese


----------



## shruley

Only about 6 weeks to go!    Anyone else going soon that can take some more pictures?  I'd love pictures of the dinner entrees!


----------



## Time4disneynow

Going less than 2 weeks    Will take some and post


----------



## yellowfish78

Some from October 2006.  (I know, I'm a little behind!)
Filet




Lamb




Beef




Fish


----------



## yellowfish78

Some apps...




Sweet Cream of Onion Soup












Onion Tartlet


----------



## yellowfish78

...and desserts!


----------



## shruley

Thanks for the entree pics...do you remember what you ordered or what menu it was from?


----------



## Tink rules

Hey.... 

Better late than never!!!

Thanks a whole lot!!!

Any more???


----------



## yellowfish78

I wish I did!  We did the 3 night Wonder - and it was just the "normal" resturants.  There was a group of 14 of us, so some of them weren't my meals...can we tell by the plates?  I know the Peanut Butter Pie is from Animators...there's a plate with the DCL logo and a scrolled plate...


----------



## tvguy

I think I have a better understanding of why some folks need to take their laptop to store all their photos on. .

I would just be concerned my dinner would be cold by the time I finished taking all those pictures of it


----------



## coastgirl

Darlene, I see you're recent and on the Wonder...was the sushi something special or are we likely to see it?  Dd loves sushi (I do too, but it'd tickle her).  

OMG.  I LOL'd at the poster who wanted to exercise after viewing all the gastro-porn.  Me, I'm thinking more like the poster who  said "fat pants, check.  Really fat pants, check..."  And "why did we only book a 4 night??"


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

The sushi was available on the buffet at BBB on the Sea day, it is a normal item offered there. The sashmi Tuna is also offered on Nassau day in Triton's. 

I was told, after mentioning how much I enjoyed sushi it I had piped up about it, before the final night, I could have had some each night for dinner.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

yellowfish78 said:


> I wish I did!  We did the 3 night Wonder - and it was just the "normal" resturants.  There was a group of 14 of us, so some of them weren't my meals...can we tell by the plates?  I know the Peanut Butter Pie is from Animators...there's a plate with the DCL logo and a scrolled plate...



The Peanut Butter Pie is from Animators, but if you ask and you have a wonderful server like me you can have it any time. In addition to other things I had the PBP every night. Even Pirates night. My server had put a piece aside from the night before just for then. Our last breakfast on the ship--to my surprise and delight our server surprised me with a piece. I left the Wonder with peanut butter flavor still in my mouth.


----------



## lds0191

I am looking at these pictures and it all looks delicious. Curious though, we were on the 9/1 Eastern and, pardon me for being so blunt, but the food at dinner was crap. Anybody else from the 9/1 feel the same? We sailed the 7nt 9/2005 and raved about the food. We are planning on booking 9/2008 and I so hope we are not disappointed next time.


----------



## tam012864

Oh I cant wait to get back on the ship next year...all this food just reminds me of how much we love DCL!!!!!!!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Here are some photos from Formal Night at Animator's Palate. 

Seafood Wrapper






Creamy Butternut Squash Soup






Bacon Wrapped Filet Minion with Seafood-Filled Pastry Shell






Peanut Butter Pie






Boston Cream Pie






Strawberry Shortcake






Sweet Corn Risotto






Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tink rules

I think your brother just wants the "press" to leave him alone....  

Brothers... I've got 2 of them... wonder what it would have been like if they were younger... I think I must have been the opposite of your bro... the one who had to be in every picture...my sister was the one DANCING in every picture!!! 

Great Pics!!!


----------



## cyndisun

And if this hasn't been enough of a fix for you...go to www.flickr.com and search for "disney cruise food".  

Have fun!


----------



## laura_hattaway

2angelsinheaven said:


> Here are some photos from Formal Night at Animator's Palate.
> 
> Seafood Wrapper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creamy Butternut Squash Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut Butter Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Corn Risotto



Yes, please, I'll have one of each of those...

*mental calculations*  Right before I delievered my nearly-six-year-old, I weighed 80 pounds more than I do right now, so I know my body can technically carry around that much weight... How many seafood wraps and slices of peanut butter pie add up to 80 pounds?...


----------



## dis2cruise

WeLuvDCL said:


> Here's a funny one for you. The waiter asked my cousins what she wanted for dessert and she said "Nothing", so this is what she got




I laughed when I saw this one....
my moms friend said nothing too and had a plate that said "nothing" on it when we were on the royal carb 
cruise a few years back


----------



## Disneyday

These pics are keeping me going but Ive got another year to wait. 
How many pounds will  I have to lose to compensate for what I am going to gain in 7 days. 
i struggle to get in jeans for the plane coming home after WDW but this will be worse when the food is 'free'


----------



## granmaz

Disneyday said:


> These pics are keeping me going but Ive got another year to wait.
> How many pounds will  I have to lose to compensate for what I am going to gain in 7 days.
> i struggle to get in jeans for the plane coming home after WDW but this will be worse when the food is 'free'



I feel the same!  I think I might bring a pair of trousers a size bigger for the flight back. Sometimes I am just more bloated too.


----------



## Tink rules

Elastic people... buy elastic!!!!


----------



## wenuwishuponastar

uh oh... my waist is in trouble...

yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Thanks for the pics, will be sure to post at the end of the year.....


----------



## Tink rules

So is that when you cruise or when you will finally be done drooling over all these pictures?????


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

took me two days to go through all of the pics but will post after we cruise


----------



## Tink rules

That's faster than me!!! But I tend to stare longer at chocolate I guess!!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Great pictures! Want to go back have 10 more months!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Some for you.


----------



## coastgirl

OMG, was that a tower of profiteroles?  My dh will lose his mind.

And what is that sugar rosy confection??


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

coastgirl said:


> OMG, was that a tower of profiteroles?  My dh will lose his mind.
> 
> And what is that sugar rosy confection??


-Yes.


----------



## Tinkerbell94

You guys are making me hungry!! It was funny! one time my brother asked for lettece for his burger and he got a salad!!


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

Bumping... There has to be MORE!!


----------



## tokyodisneydad

How about drinks?


----------



## laura_hattaway

tokyodisneydad said:


> How about drinks?



Ooh... Even with the chillier weather, I'd take one (or two) of those!


----------



## Tink rules

WOW!!!

A hangover on a tray!!!


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

This is truly an awesome, awesome thread.  Please keep them coming.


----------



## AbbyAnder

I would love some of those DCL cocktail glasses - do they have a deal that's similar to the beer glass, you know - the one where you buy the glass and keep getting it refilled and then keep the glass at the end of the cruise?


----------



## OurDogCisco

Here are some more... I'll have to go back and add the name of the dish as I don't have it handy but I thought I'd start posting....

Crispy Filo Pastry Envelope stuffed with Feta & Spinach  





Grilled Bay Scallops with Madeira & Apricot Glaze  





Scottish Smoked Salmon Salad with Lemon Dill dressing  





Salad of Mixed Baby Greens, pear, gorgonzola Dressing & pistachios  





Mickey Shaped ravolis  





Grilled ginger lime swordfish with rice  





Beef Wellington with potates  





Banana Carmel Bliss with mint chocolate chip ice cream & pecans  





Creme Catalona - Anis Seed & Saffron-infused custard served Carmelized  





Apple Tart Tartin served with vanilla ice cream  





This was at our 1st night on the Med.

I'll post the actual dish name later...


----------



## Olivia'sMom

AbbyAnder said:


> I would love some of those DCL cocktail glasses - do they have a deal that's similar to the beer glass, you know - the one where you buy the glass and keep getting it refilled and then keep the glass at the end of the cruise?



I did not find a deal like that.  You get to kept those cups.  They are $6.95 with the drink.  You can order the drink without the souviner cup for $4.95.  They have a "drink of the day" drink everyday and they are $3.95 each.  The Sting Ray was wonderful, along with the Strawberry Colda.  I just back yesterday and I have pictures I will post in a couple of days.


----------



## AbbyAnder

Thanks Olivia'sMum...this cruise just keeps getting better!


----------



## Kay1

OurDogCisco, could you tell me what a couple of those things were? I'm interested in the thing that looks like a pocket filled with cheese, and the one that looks like creme brulee topped with biscuits. Thanks.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

AbbyAnder said:


> I would love some of those DCL cocktail glasses - do they have a deal that's similar to the beer glass, you know - the one where you buy the glass and keep getting it refilled and then keep the glass at the end of the cruise?



We ordered our first one in Beach Blanket Buffet, but at that time we didn't know we could keep the glass. No problem when we found out that we could we explained to the staff that we didn't know and they gave us one.

Here is a souvenier tip... Early on the cruise....During the Sail away cruise no one seems to know that you can keep these glasses.  They leave them on the tables or towel cabinets for the staff to collect. We picked up about 6 of them and took them back to the room and washed them out. After the trip we put DCL candy in them and gave them to friends as gifts.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Kay1 said:


> OurDogCisco, could you tell me what a couple of those things were? I'm interested in the thing that looks like a pocket filled with cheese, and the one that looks like creme brulee topped with biscuits. Thanks.



Okay... I added the names.  I wonder if they will introduce any of these new dishes on the regular Caribbean Cruises.


----------



## Tink rules

Well, there's a new Palo menu... so maybe there's new ones coming!!! (especially if they have been serving the same for years now...)

I can hope at least... that Swordfish looks great!!!


----------



## coastgirl

OurDogCisco said:


> Okay... I added the names.  I wonder if they will introduce any of these new dishes on the regular Caribbean Cruises.



Thanks, some of that stuff looks really neat!


----------



## Kay1

OurDogCisco said:


> Okay... I added the names.  I wonder if they will introduce any of these new dishes on the regular Caribbean Cruises.



Thank you. It all looks delicious.


----------



## OurDogCisco

The best Chocolate Martini I ever had from the Martini tasting...






Afternoon Tea in Palo.  We started with a scone with jam






Sandwiches from Afternoon Tea... They weren't very good.  The bread was stale.






Yummy desserts from Afternoon Tea in Palo






English Triffle (I think, that is what it was called) from Afternoon Tea.  Surprisedly, very good.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Saharian Chicken Samossa  







Azurian Peppered Tuna Roll with Moulis, Cucumber Salad Drizzled with a Rice Wine Vinegar Miso Dressing





Another Chocolate Martini but it wasn't as good as the one from the Martini tasting class.





Mixed Leaf Lettuce with Heart of Palm Salad with a Honey-Orange Dressing  





Cumin-Seared Antaratic Sea Bass, Orange Relish with Couscous, Veggie Stew & Spicy Broth





Parma Ham Wrapped Chicken Breast stuffed with Mozzarella Cheese, Vine tomatoes with roasted Provencial Veggies, new Potatoes & spinach pesto  





I forgot to take a picture of the dessert menu so, I don't know the names of the following desserts.  We had a lot of samples to go around the table tonight so, we thought... (you'll see how many desserts we get on another night)


----------



## JDBlair

This is my first dinner meal on DCL Saturday, September 29, 2007!  And that souffle was absolutely awesome!


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Just returned from the Wonder and I have a lot of pictures.  There were 6 of us, but I did not take pictures of everything.

I'm going to start with the drinks.

Mai Tai and a Bahama Mama.  These were but BOGO.







Mijito (not sure of the spelling)





Sting Ray--This was GREAT
Refillable beer mug
Please excuse the pirate in the background.  My 3 year old got a hold of the camera.  Her pictures turned out better then mine.






DD Mickey shaped ketcup


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Triton's

Tomato & Basil Soup





Mixed Green Salad





Child's Fruit





Shrimp Medley





Prosciutto Cup





Lamb





Sirloin Steak





Slow Roasted Breast of Chicken





Beef Tenderloin





Creme Brulee





Cherries Jubilee


----------



## Olivia'sMom

I only got one from Pirate night

Mahi Mahi





I can't remember what this is.





Parrot Cay

Rib-eye of beef





Caribbean Roast Chicken





Spice Island Chicken Wings---these were GREAT





Baked Crab Martinique


----------



## OurDogCisco

Michalangelo - Lemoncello Vodka, Campari, Sour Mix & OJ  





Wild Garlic Mushroom served in a flaky Pastry Cup with Garlic Cream Sauce  





Seafood & Avocado Wrapper with a Light Oriental Coleslaw  





Broda Com Gnoccheti Di Fromaglo Fluffy Parmesan Gnocchi in a Beef & Sundried Tomato Consomme





Casear Salad  





Cheese Filled Cannelloni with a light Cheese Sauce & Sauteed Spinach  





Bacon-Wrapped Filet Mignon with Seafood-filled Pastry Shell with a rock Shrimp, Crabmeat, tomato & feta cheese ragout  





an apple pie from the kids menu  





Chocolate pudding - kids' menu  





Chocolate - Peanut butter pie but not as good as the one in Topsiders  





Lemon Cello Torta - Lemon Cream filled in sweet Pastry case with Orange Compote & Sweet Pesto


----------



## OurDogCisco

Great pictures Olivia's Mom... I wish, my camera was cooperating to take more close ups but they always came out blurry...


----------



## Olivia'sMom

Animator's

Cheese Filled Ravoli






Pinnapple






Lemon peppered Oven baked stuffed Chicken





Confetti Tomato Salad





Baked Stuffed Tomato 





Salmon





Bacon Wrapped Filet Mignon with Seaford-filled Pastry Shell





Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

I'm drooling.  Soooo hungry.


----------



## JDBlair

Our 2nd day on the cruise and the pictures of food I took!


----------



## JeannieH

Forgot to take a photo of the fruit pizzas we had in PALO. They were SO delicious - we couldnt spare the time to photograph them! Make sure you try them at the Brunch - they were just superb.


----------



## OurDogCisco

Cream of Chicken soup on the kids menu  





Granada Spice Chicken Wings with Pomergranate BBQ Sauce  





Piccadero's Slow Roasted Rib-Eye of Beef with Double-baked Potatoes and Green Beans 





I think, since we didn't order much for dinner the waiters thought we were saving room for dessert.  They brought out the entire menu.  The dining room was really empty that night as well.  So, that might have had something to do with it.

Banana bread pudding cake 





Ice Cream Sundae--Double Fudge Bar & Cookies, topped with Whipped Cream & Chocolate Sauce





Creme Brulee Cheesecake  





Valencia - Almond Sponge, Chocolate Praline Chiboust over Orange Cream, Dark Chocolate Coat with Orange & Nougat Sauce





Lavender Caramelized Flan with Caramel fence, Gooseberries & fresh Lavender (pretty gross tasting)  






Here's all the desserts on the table.  Plus, they brought us creme brulee from another dining room since that is our favorite.


----------



## coastgirl

OurDogCisco said:


> Banana bread pudding cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lavender Caramelized Flan with Caramel fence, Gooseberries & fresh Lavender (pretty gross tasting)
> [snip]
> 
> Here's all the desserts on the table.  Plus, they brought us creme brulee from another dining room since that is our favorite.



_That_  bread pudding looks _amazing_, all dense and squidgy.  I've never heard of it before, I hope it shows up on our 7-day.  Lavender--sounds interesting but gotta figure it's going to taste like old-lady cologne.  As for the table, I had to try to count water glasses--how big was your party that they expected you to eat all that??  Not that I wouldn't give it a valiant try...don't want to insult the chef you know. 

Thanks for all these, everybody; really whetting my appetite (like it needs it) for our December cruise.


----------



## OurDogCisco

coastgirl said:


> _That_  bread pudding looks _amazing_, all dense and squidgy.  I've never heard of it before, I hope it shows up on our 7-day.  Lavender--sounds interesting but gotta figure it's going to taste like old-lady cologne.  As for the table, I had to try to count water glasses--how big was your party that they expected you to eat all that??  Not that I wouldn't give it a valiant try...don't want to insult the chef you know.
> 
> Thanks for all these, everybody; really whetting my appetite (like it needs it) for our December cruise.



We were so stuffed at this point and it was only the 4th night.  So, we didn't order much for dinner and shared.  Then, they brought out dessert.  We just took a bite of everything.  The kids had fun trying new things.  They actually discovered they like creme brulee.   I didn't feel bad wasting the food because it was obviously they were going to throw away a lot of desserts that night.  We were in port that day like until 7 pm and swear we were the only ones in the dining room.

There was only 4 of us at the table.  We always had water and one more drink (the kids got milk).  I usually got the drink of the day or iced tea.  Dh usually got wine, beer or iced tea.


----------



## BethC1952

> Lavender--sounds interesting but gotta figure it's going to taste like old-lady cologne.



JoAnne:  That's hilarious!  I can't wait to meet you on our cruise!

Beth


----------



## OurDogCisco

Tonight, we skipped the dining room to eat at Palo.  Love it there.  But we ate way too much food.  I suggest doing this meal early in the cruise when you are less full...

When you arrive they start you out with bread and the following 3 garnishments:

Spread for your bread... Olive, bell pepper & Aioli Mayo  





Some olives  -- which we didn't eat but they look pretty...





Procuitto & parmesan cheese  





My chocolate martini still not as good as the one at the Martini tasting class  





We got brick oven pizza for appetizer  





Tomato Mozzerella salad  





Ahi tuna (John still says Hawaii has the best stuff)





Lemon Sorbet  served right before the main course





Salmon over Ristouto (the salmon was fishy but the rice was yummy)





sea bass dish  over mashed potatoes





pistachio type desser with berries and mint ice cream  -- dh didn't order the chocolate souffle (the nerve of him)





The famous chocolate souffle. Did you know they have a special oven to make the souffle that cost $20,000 that's why it is difficult to duplicate the recipe at home.  They have a special souffle oven.





We rolled out of the restaurant.  I ended running 4 miles on the track that night LOL...


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

By special request from another thread (these were all taken last November):


----------



## OurDogCisco

We did not eat in the dining room on the 6th night as that was our Rome day.  The kids had pizza on deck nine.  We enjoyed the empty pool but didn't eat much at this point.  We were saving room for the brunch in Palo the next morning.  Here are some pictures of the brunch offerings.
























































Made to order items:

Egg Fritta dish





Traditional type egg benedict:





Egg Florentine & egg benedict with salmon





Some sort of fish entree:





The reason I love the brunch the stollen bread with creme & berries (yummy)


----------



## OurDogCisco

The menu theme was Prince & Princess Gala:

Drinks of the day..  Sorry I don't have the name down..





Hot and Sour Soup AND Potato & Sausage soup  





Marinated Salmon rolls  





Mixed green salad with apples & cheese  





Veal with Polenta 





Lemon Peppered Beer baked stuffed Chicken with mashed potatoes  





At this point, forward our waiter just brought out most of the desserts.  I don't know why.  We just sampled.  But it was fun sampling..

We couldn't quite figure out what they were trying to do with this dessert.  Cinderellla's slipper filled with chocolate on top of a strawberry cake





Chocolate pudding (kids' menu)





Aladdin's Flying Carpet... cake  





Cinderella's Pumpkin cheesecake... all the desserts tonight were kinda strange


----------



## coastgirl

BethC1952 said:


> JoAnne:  That's hilarious!  I can't wait to meet you on our cruise!
> 
> Beth



Beth I have waaaaay too many weird herb-based teas in my cupboard...lavender isn't a stretch!  Yes, me too, we can compare notes on working in the public service for too long over beautiful food!


----------



## OurDogCisco

We skipped the dining room on the 8th night and enjoyed the pool again.

So, here's the 9th night which was pirate night:

Kid's menu fruit plate:





Pearls of the Caribbean-- Crabmeat, Shrimp, Salmon mixed Couscous with Lemon Grass Vingrette





Jerk Chicken salad with plaintain banana chips





Pirates Golden Pasta Envelopes filled with Cheese covered in a Tomato & Green Chili Sauce





Treasure of the Seas Grilled Shrimp & Seared Scallops served on strings of Pasta & fresh Creamy Tomato Sauce





Captain Hook's Macadamia Dusted Mahi Mahi with crushed Onion Potatoes, sweet carrots, roasted broccoli on mild red curry sauce





The lost Banana Treasure found with Caramel Rum Sauce & Vanilla Ice Cream  





Walk the Triple Layered Chocolate Gangplank Cake and fall into a rich Dark Chocolate Sauce





Shiver-me-Timbers White Chocolate Cheesecake on a Macadamia Barnacle Bottom


----------



## TLANE30

We just returned yesterday from our 4 night wonder cruise.  It was awesome.  I have to say I was very impressed with the food.  This was our first cruise, so I really had nothing to compare it with - but it was really good!  Here are some pics of some of the food I snapped pictured of.


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Thank you for all the pictures they are great!!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

One for you.


----------



## princess sparkle p

This is my favorite and I miss  it soooo much!!!  Louis and Delroy brought me 2 every night- on top of the dessert(s) I was already ordering!!! Only 104 days until we meet again!!!  I am drooling already...




TLANE30 said:


>


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

My type of DCL food!


----------



## pfishgirl




----------



## pfishgirl




----------



## OurDogCisco

I think the theme was Captain Gala's night??? 

Melon Ball - Voldka, Midori & OJ  





Cream Soissonaise Soup - Pureed Leaks, White beans blended in Cream with Chicken pieces  





Oysters Rockefeller on the Half Shell stuffed with spinance Seasonings  





Salade Maxium's Sauce Royale -- Chicken Ballotine with Green Beans, Celery, Artichoke on Mixed Greens with a Walnut Jerez Dressing





Garden Fresh Salad served with Tomato Chips and Balsamic Dressing  





"Gratinee A L'oignon" = French onion soup with Swiss Cheese & Croutons





Fettuccine with Parmesan Crusted Chicken with Sweet Peppers & Mushrooms in Cheedar Cheese Sauce





Lobster... YUMMO... My kids loved it.





Tuna Loin "VilleFranche Bay" with Petits Farcis Provencaux seared Rare on Provencal Tomato Compote with Assorted Stuffed Veggies  





Amaretto Cheesecake served with Raspberry Sauce  





Cherries Jubilee served with vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## OurDogCisco

At this point, we are sick of eating but we don't want to offend.  Basically, I never ate lunch on board.  I only ate lunch on the all day tours.  I ate breakfast everyday at topsiders & Palo once though.  We never made it to the dining room for breakfast.  My ILs do 30 and 40 day cruises.  I'm not sure how they can eat all the food.   The food was a bit disappointing this cruise.  We were expecting something wonderful since it would be fresh European food.  All the fish dishes had a fishy taste.  The only thing that tasted really good was the Lobster.  At all the ports, we had pastry anywhere we could find it.  Italy's pasteries were much better than France's.  The lunches on the tours were actually pretty good.  I was satisfied with them.  We probably won't be able to cruise again until they have new ships.   So, I'll have to live through all of you that post your food from your cruise.     Well... here is my last night.  Enjoy!!

Something Hurricane... I can't remember it wasn't on the menu 





Herb Marinated Seared Chicken Tenders with Greek Tzatziki  





Chilled Tuna Sushi Roll garnished with American Black Caviar with Pickled Ginger Wasabi & Soy Sauce





Split Pea Soup (chilled) My waiter told me not to order it and he was right. It was GROSS.   Sorry this one is blurry my camera was acting up.  This was gross, just trust me.





Romaine Salad with Artichoke Chips - A roasted bacon-wrapped Date & Caesar Dressing  





Grilled Beef Tenderloin served with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables & Bearnaise Sauce  





Chocolate Decadence - for the real Chocolate lover! 





Deep-Dish Apple-Cranberry Pie  





Baked Alaska





Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Gala night


----------



## princess sparkle p

THAT is Delroy!!!!!  He was our assistant server and did an awesome job!!!!! 



Andrew DEREK UK said:


> My type of DCL food!


----------



## woogal




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

princess sparkle p said:


> THAT is Delroy!!!!!  He was our assistant server and did an awesome job!!!!!



Glad you recognized him again! That was in the Med.


----------



## coastgirl

Those radish mice are absolutely delightful!


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

I think baked Alaska is one of the coolest looking desserts in the world.  How do they do that?


----------



## lovmy2girls

Can't wait!!!!!! This food looks so good!  

Diet?  What Diet??


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Maybe not food but you need something to wash that all down with.


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

We want more food!


----------



## ibela

Halibut from Lumiere's rotational dinner:







The biggest (and most delicious) scallops ever, from Palo dinner:


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

JDBlair said:


>



I love these pictures


----------



## JDBlair

Andrew DEREK UK said:


> I love these pictures



Thank you!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

JDBlair said:


> Thank you!



I am cooking my dinner now, boy would I like thoose instead!


----------



## reigle4

Oh my goodness!  I have just gained 20 lbs just drooling over these photos.  I guess I better start dieting now so I can make up for it on the cruise


----------



## branv

JDBlair said:


> [/IMG]



This picture cracked me up.  The way it's positioned, I totally picture that scene in 2010: Space Odyssey with the monolith rising up while that 2001 music plays.


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

just bumping...


----------



## hawaiian mickey

Aloha

This is a great cake. 20 years being married to a great  young woman.






">


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

Bumping again...Keep em' commin' PLEASE!!!


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Awesome pics, JDBlair!  My mouth is watering.


----------



## disneytraceyl

great pictures


----------



## JDBlair

Mr. & Mrs. Smith said:


> Awesome pics, JDBlair!  My mouth is watering.



Mine too!!!


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

bumping...more please!


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend




----------



## Dr.Girlfriend




----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Is that calamari I see?  Yum, yum!


----------



## Andrew DEREK UK

Dr.Girlfriend said:


>



Mickey bar please!


----------



## DisneyFreak71755

bumping....


----------



## cmash95

i love this thread, it always makes me so hungry...


----------



## laura_hattaway

Bump, please.  Now that the Thanksgiving stuffing has worn off, it's time for a food fix by proxy...


----------



## lillygator

I feel my thighs growing just looking at this stuff! I could so eat Palo brunch everyday!


----------



## Kelley Family

Would love to see more!


----------



## cmash95

where are all those thanksgiving and halloween cruisers? nothing special on the menu for holidays?


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I will be posting in a little over a week, I am sure they will all be repeats but I will still take pics of everything we order...


----------



## goofyshell

Anyone have more?


----------



## umber

oh how I love the food porn!  My husband thought I was out of my mind when I insisted on taking pictures of our dinners and desserts.  Keep 'em coming!
PS, some of these look new, can people write what the dishes are called?
Thanks
drool, drool


----------



## wdhinn89

MMMMMMMMM 

Can't wait


----------



## mommyoftwinfants




----------



## mommyoftwinfants




----------



## mommyoftwinfants




----------



## mommyoftwinfants




----------



## laura_hattaway

Bless you, kind lady!    These are awesome!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## poffles

Bless you even more if you identify what each picture is?


----------



## dizneycrazy4

Not exactly food, but close.  Anyone try the "Green Pearl"?  Wow...


----------



## pixie08

dizneycrazy4 said:


> Not exactly food, but close.  Anyone try the "Green Pearl"?  Wow...




Ok please more info on that green peral! I think hubby will like it...it looks like a green baby guiness


----------



## laura_hattaway

dizneycrazy4 said:


> Not exactly food, but close.  Anyone try the "Green Pearl"?  Wow...



Looks yummers.  What's in it?


----------



## dizneycrazy4

It was cream de mint and baileys irish cream.  Wow...what a nice after dinner drink.  Keep saying I need to pick up a bottle of each...


----------



## moviegirl11

filet mignon wrapped in bacon (AP) - it was ok. Nothing spectactular:






Chocolate and peanut butter pie (AP) - delicious!





Beef Tenderloins at Tritans (really good!)





White Chocolate dome at Tritans (amazing)





Pasta Bar at Beach Blanket - this turned out to be one of our favorite meals on the cruise:


----------



## Tink rules

How did they do the Pasta?  Did you chose ingredients then sauces??? I love to make up my own pastas!!!


----------



## BelievesinMagic

I sent my nephew(13) this link and now he just goes on and on about what he is going to eat while on the cruise.  He said he'll be eating and playing basketball the whole time!   Thanks for posting all the pictures. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## moviegirl11

Tink rules said:


> How did they do the Pasta?  Did you chose ingredients then sauces??? I love to make up my own pastas!!!



You pick out the toppings (the pic of the selection is up there in my last post) and then bring them to the guy (see the 2nd pic).  He fries up some oil, adds garlic (if you want garlic) and then adds the pasta.  Then he adds the toppings and asks you what kind of sauce you want.  There was alfredo and marinara.  Then he asks if you want any spices added. 

It was so good.  I'm a picky eater so I absolutely LOVED getting to pick out exactly what I wanted for the pasta.


----------



## deleckidesign

I have the "nothing" dessert photo at home (I'm at work now). I'll post later.

*bump* 

Can't wait to see more food pics. Can't get enough!


----------



## lillygator

what a great thread on the day I start my diet!!!


----------



## laura_hattaway

Anyone??

Hopefully I'll have lots to post two weeks from now.  Can someone else tide us over?


----------



## DMMarla07860




----------



## DMMarla07860

that was my breakfast on the wonder


----------



## Tink rules

Was that one of the famous chocolate croissants????

How was it???


----------



## CRSNDSNY

My daughter and her very first Mickey bar:






PALO:
My portabello mushroom appetizer. The polenta it came with was so creamy.






This is my tomato mozzarella appetizer. The mozzarella was so fresh.






My husband's eggplant appetizer.






And this is his tuna appetizer. He raved over both starters.






Here is my husband's scallops entree. He was amazed at the size of them and thought it was an amazing dish.






This is my mushroom risotto. That was hands-down the best meal of our entire trip!






Here is the heavenly chocolate souffle. It just melted in your mouth!






This is my husband's panna cotta. He really enjoyed it and he's not much of a sweets eater.






This is my Mom's gelato. She really enjoyed it and thought the lemon was refreshing and light.






This is my pineapple ravioli. I was hesitant to try it as it sounded really bizarre, but it was really good and I'd definitely order it again.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Tink rules said:


> Was that one of the famous chocolate croissants????
> 
> How was it???



yes, it was one of the chocolate croissants. It was good, not the best open I've had in my life but they were good on the ship


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Bump . . .come on guys!!!


----------



## tink1963

CRSNDSNY said:


> My daughter and her very first Mickey bar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PALO:
> My portabello mushroom appetizer. The polenta it came with was so creamy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my tomato mozzarella appetizer. The mozzarella was so fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's eggplant appetizer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is his tuna appetizer. He raved over both starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my husband's scallops entree. He was amazed at the size of them and thought it was an amazing dish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mushroom risotto. That was hands-down the best meal of our entire trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the heavenly chocolate souffle. It just melted in your mouth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my husband's panna cotta. He really enjoyed it and he's not much of a sweets eater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Mom's gelato. She really enjoyed it and thought the lemon was refreshing and light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my pineapple ravioli. I was hesitant to try it as it sounded really bizarre, but it was really good and I'd definitely order it again.



Thanks for sharing the photos. I love the look on your daughters face.  Gotta love those mickey bars.
Looking forward to trying the risotto.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

This is the espresso (I think I spelled that correctly) at Palo





This was from our first or second Disney Cruise and I do not recall what it was, but it was a dessert at AP





I believe this is Lemon Merangue (again, I'm not sure if I spelled this correctly) This was served in Lumiers


----------



## Mom24Princesses

You did not tell us what each is and where it is from (dishes can help some with experience - but for everyone else.)  Each  looks very good and I am not familar with these.



Luckymomoftwo said:


>


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Mom24Princesses said:


> You did not tell us what each is and where it is from (dishes can help some with experience - but for everyone else.)  Each  looks very good and I am not familar with these.



OOPS!  I added them...the one from AP was from the first or second cruise we went on (and we went on each ship in their inaugural year).  I know this because that is a picture I scanned into my computer because I did not have a digital camera at that time.


----------



## melsmom12

I am seriously DROOLING!  I love, love, love this post!  I will take lots and lots of pics of all of our food in 2 weeks and post them all for you!

OK, a few questions.

1. Does anyone know if they still have the muesli at breakfast?  It was my mom and sister's favorite thing on the whole cruise!  Anyone have a picture of it?

2. Has anyone tried a BBC onboard?  I think it's Banana, Bailey's, and cream.  It's a blended drink, most definitely not low-cal, but oh so good!  FYI, they make them at Castaway Cay, too!

3.  Does anyone have more pictures of room service?

I've lost about 16 pounds and hope to lose a few more before the cruise, I soooo hope not to gain it all back onboard!


----------



## glassslipper2004

They had the muesli as of October- it was so very lovely to sit up on deck early in the morning and eat some delicious food, sip some hot coffee, and look forward to another magical day.


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

I've look at all 42 pages. LOL It all looks sooo yummy. I can't wait to eat it all.  Anyone have any more photos? Bumpity Bump!


----------



## lillygator

yum-o!


----------



## slindamood

melsmom12 said:


> 1. Does anyone know if they still have the muesli at breakfast? It was my mom and sister's favorite thing on the whole cruise! Anyone have a picture of it?


 
They had the muesli on the Magic this past August - it was in Topsiders at the back, next to the Omlette station.  It was surrounded by bowls the the biggest strawberries, blackberries, blueberries and raspberries I have ever seen.  

Another location for it is at Goofy's Galley - last summer it was served in parfait glasses.  At Thanksgiving on the Wonder, it was served in small clear plastic bowls.  Last summer Goofy's had stollen bread also, just like at Palo.  What a way to start the day - muesli and stollen bread!  

I will try to find a photo.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Some samplings of Cookie's BBQ on CC........


----------



## Kdphelp

Awesome photos


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Thanks for posting . . . .I was missing this thread .


----------



## laura_hattaway

We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say: 

Click on this link for the FOOD!

This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)


----------



## kath1210

laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)



Those pictures were awesome!!


----------



## sandybobandy

They sure are awesome! Thanks for the link, Laura!!


----------



## Kay1

I have a question for MiaSrn62 or anyone else who knows. What is that on the plate next to the hot dog and ribs? It almost looks like pizza.


----------



## gardengirlco

laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)




Wow!! Wonderful photos!! My mouth is watering right now! TFS!


----------



## cmash95

those pictures make me so hungry. looks like you had a great time at least in the dining room.


----------



## dmi188

Kay1 said:


> I have a question for MiaSrn62 or anyone else who knows. What is that on the plate next to the hot dog and ribs? It almost looks like pizza.



It appears to be the Mahi mahi sandwich they serve on CC.  Fish was good, I suggest you toss the bun.


----------



## MiaSRN62

dmi188 is correct !  Mahi-mahi.   

Laura...your food pics are awesome.


----------



## MousseauMob

Laura, AWESOME pics - I think I gained 10 pounds just drooling over them.   I am curious as to how you can remember all the names and the nights and the venues? I would take all these photos and then not remember what a single one was! That was truly impressive and very helpful -thanks again. 



laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)


----------



## MouseGrandma

Thank you for the fabulous food pix, Laura!!!!


----------



## Kay1

dmi188 said:


> It appears to be the Mahi mahi sandwich they serve on CC.  Fish was good, I suggest you toss the bun.


Thanks, but I meant the other picture, the top one. It looks like some sort of cracker crust with a gooey topping on the far right side of the plate.


----------



## yazee1

Oh my gosh. I had to stop watching that sideshow. It was torture knowing I have to wait almost 2 years to get my hands on those goodies!


----------



## quiltymom

laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)



Oh, my!  I'm definitely going to try to book brunch at Palos!  Thanks for sharing these photos with us.

BTW, what is an oyster benedict?


----------



## becka

Great pictures Laura!   I could almost taste some of that food.


----------



## nzdisneymom

mmmmmmmmmmmm........................

I was looking for creme brulee' cheesecake - my favorite dessert on DCL.

The last time we cruised, I used a DISBoard tip and after our early dinner and shortly before Topsiders closed, I went into Topsiders to get another dessert so i could have another piece   mmmmmmm


----------



## MillbrookMom

becka said:


> Escargot at Lumieres



My son is an Escargot FREEK.  He routinely asks me to make it for him and would eat the whole batch if I let him.  He's already told them that any restaurant that serves them, he's just going to ask for 3 or 4 plates of escargot for his dinner.  I don't think so........


----------



## Timon

I just started the cruise portion of my dining review if you wanna peek at some pics...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1696536

The DCL reviews start on page 6.

Enjoy


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)



My husband is going to die when he sees this!

I'm so pleased to see that they have duck!  I eat it every chance I get.  The quality and variety look fantastic.  I don't know if we'll be able to wait until October!


----------



## dan708

Timon said:


> I just started the cruise portion of my dining review if you wanna peek at some pics...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1696536
> 
> The DCL reviews start on page 6.
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks for the great post!!!
The food looks as good as I remembered
Can't wait to start digging in 
18 days and counting for us.
Dan


----------



## Pooh_Girl

*Here are some pics from our December 8-15 2007 cruise.  The food was AWESOME!!!!!!!!*

*Palo's Filet Mignon (Yummy!!!!)*





*Of Course no Filet Mignon is complete without the Chocolate Souffle!!!*





*Lobster Night!!!!!!!*





*Chocolate Peanut Butter Pie*





*I can't wait to go back!!!!!!*


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Pooh_Girl said:


> *Here are some pics from our December 8-15 2007 cruise.  The food was AWESOME!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Palo's Filet Mignon (Yummy!!!!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of Course no Filet Mignon is complete without the Chocolate Souffle!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lobster Night!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chocolate Peanut Butter Pie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't wait to go back!!!!!!*



Yummy photos - Love the close-up view.


----------



## dredick

wow! I'm so sorry I have to wait to eat this!!


----------



## dredick

oh no...I'm a thread killer  BUMP


----------



## momtobradley

Seriously my husband thought I was losing it with taking pictures of the food, lol, he thought I was going to scrapbook it (don't tell him I'm going to  )






[/IMG]

I'm not sure if this is going to work, so this is my testing post on adding pictures


----------



## momtobradley

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

Enjoy   These are what we thought were the best dishes we had (minus the eggs benedict, I only ordered it because I always wanted to try it).


----------



## dredick

me too...about the eggs! Any good??


----------



## Wine Diva

The eggs benedict at Lumiere's are very good.


----------



## kellib36

What was the stacked pineapple thing?!?!? WOW!!!


----------



## branv

kellib36 said:


> What was the stacked pineapple thing?!?!? WOW!!!



That does look scrumdiddlyumptious!  I was curious too, so I checked out the new Triton menu and I'm guessing it's the "Atlantis Secret Tower - stacked french toast (3) and grilled pineapple, topped with strawberry coulis. Served with maple glazed fruit salad."

Mmmmmm....


----------



## Tink rules

Where did you find the new menus?


----------



## kellib36

Good thining, Branv!!! I want one!!!


----------



## Pooh_Girl




----------



## momtobradley

branv said:


> That does look scrumdiddlyumptious!  I was curious too, so I checked out the new Triton menu and I'm guessing it's the "Atlantis Secret Tower - stacked french toast (3) and grilled pineapple, topped with strawberry coulis. Served with maple glazed fruit salad."
> 
> Mmmmmm....



Your absolutley Right!  It was the Atlantis Secret Tower, it was SO YUMMY!!  I got it EVERY MORNING for breakfast


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

That looks like an awesome sundae.  I love chocolate and mint.  Great combo!  Where'd you order the sundae from?


----------



## MamaKate

Tink rules said:


> Where did you find the new menus?



Allearsnet has the new Wonder menus under their DCL section  .


----------



## dlf246

MillbrookMom said:


> My son is an Escargot FREEK.  He routinely asks me to make it for him and would eat the whole batch if I let him.  He's already told them that any restaurant that serves them, he's just going to ask for 3 or 4 plates of escargot for his dinner.  I don't think so........



I'm sure he can ask for 2 to start, and ask for more if he finishes.  Right?


----------



## dlf246

Timon said:


> I just started the cruise portion of my dining review if you wanna peek at some pics...
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1696536
> 
> The DCL reviews start on page 6.
> 
> Enjoy



First, Timon, I am a big fan of your trip report!

second, I had thought you can order from room service, any food that is being served in the dining room.  So, could you have ordered the pie from room service?


----------



## CRSNDSNY

dlf246 said:


> second, I had thought you can order from room service, any food that is being served in the dining room. So, could you have ordered the pie from room service?


I think that is only for concierge guests.


----------



## OurDogCisco

dlf246 said:


> second, I had thought you can order from room service, any food that is being served in the dining room.  So, could you have ordered the pie from room service?




Normally, only guests staying in Category 1, 2 or 3 can order from the dining room menus for room service.


----------



## Pooh_Girl

Mr. & Mrs. Smith said:


> That looks like an awesome sundae.  I love chocolate and mint.  Great combo!  Where'd you order the sundae from?



*I believe my DH ordered it at Lumiere's (don't remember which night).  He said it was very yummy!!!*


----------



## Mom24Princesses

momtobradley said:


> Your absolutley Right!  It was the Atlantis Secret Tower, it was SO YUMMY!!  I got it EVERY MORNING for breakfast



Is it offered in Lumiere's???


----------



## momtobradley

Mom24Princesses said:


> Is it offered in Lumiere's???



I am not sure?  I wonder if anyone has the menu on-line for Luminere's???


----------



## Pooh_Girl

*Does anyone know what this is???  I know we ate it, but I don't remember what it was!!!   *


----------



## nobodycares

momtobradley said:


> Seriously my husband thought I was losing it with taking pictures of the food, lol, he thought I was going to scrapbook it (don't tell him I'm going to  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I'm not sure if this is going to work, so this is my testing post on adding pictures



I ordered this and it was my least favorite dinner.  While the seafood was passable, the sauce tasted like Franco American Spaghetti OOO'sss


----------



## wdhinn89

*POOH GIRL*

It looks like stuffed flounder on polenta.


----------



## momtobradley

That's to bad that you didn't like it.  I honestly didn't like much of the food on the ship.  I thought it was way over rated.  Tritons tower for breakfast in the am was the most memorable meal I had.  Everything else was edible but not memorable.  I make better food at home for my family


----------



## La2kw

momtobradley said:


> That's to bad that you didn't like it.  I honestly didn't like much of the food on the ship.  I thought it was way over rated.  Tritons tower for breakfast in the am was the most memorable meal I had.  Everything else was edible but not memorable.  I make better food at home for my family



I agree the food is overrated.  Pretty much tasted like banquet food, similar to most cruise ships.  Triton's was the best food, IMO.  What sets DCL apart IMO, was the excellent service.


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## GoofyFD

tokyodisneydad said:


> How about drinks?



O Mama!!!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

This thread is the reason I'm on a diet now and we don't cruise until September!!! 

I can't wait to take my own pictures so I can post them on here!!!!


----------



## jenkh

Just returned on Feb 2 - finally got some pics to show to this thread i've been drolling over for what feels like forever. Lots more to come  

Welcome Aboard Treat





Spice Island Chicken Wings 





Baked Crab Martinique 





Cold Cream of Mango and Papaya 





Caribbean Roast Chicken 





Baby Back Pork Ribs 





Mixed Grill





Crème Brûlée Cheesecake





French Toast Banana Bread Pudding


----------



## quiltymom

Those drinks looked dee-licious!  Do you get to keep the glass, or do you need to purchase them?


----------



## Mom24Princesses

jenkh said:


> Welcome Aboard Treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Was this the one you can order from DCL gifts?

At what time is it delivered?  When the rooms open @1:30 or later?  
It comes with Champagne too doesn't it?  
If we wanted to save it for Palo night should we tell them when we place the order?


----------



## Billinaz

momtobradley said:


> I am not sure?  I wonder if anyone has the menu on-line for Luminere's???



From our Feb 7 Eastern Cruise


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Those baby back ribs look irresitable.  Pair them with one of those fancy, girly drinks and I'm all set.


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008

jenkh said:


> Just returned on Feb 2 - finally got some pics to show to this thread i've been drolling over for what feels like forever. Lots more to come
> 
> Welcome Aboard Treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Forget a gift basket.... I want THAT waiting for me when I get to my room.... How do I get that?


----------



## jenkh

It was awesome.  We tool DCL transport from AKV so we got to the ship and our room was already ready, and it was right there waiting for us.  And yep it comes with Champagne!  

You can order it directly from DCL - It's under Food and Beverage and called Bon Voyage. (starts at 33 - 56 depending on your champagne)

As far as I know it can only be ordered for the first day.

A note to anyone ordering one with more then 2 people. Make sure you note on the reservation how many glasses you want.  We assumed as a 3 adult room they would give 3, but nope only 2.  It was a bit of a hassle to get another glass with the hecticness of moving luggage and getting everyone welcomed for our stateroom host.  We finally gave up and used a water glass (not that we blame our host, it was a very busy afternoon)


----------



## dahuffy

quiltymom said:


> Those drinks looked dee-licious!  Do you get to keep the glass, or do you need to purchase them?



The "glasses" are actually plastic and yes, they're yours to keep!


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

dahuffy said:


> The "glasses" are actually plastic and yes, they're yours to keep!



Awesome!  Do you remember how much the drink was that comes with the glass?


----------



## bostontochicago

I too, was disappointed by the food.  The menus are so nice, and the presentation is wonderful - and I really was excited by looking at all these wonderful photos.  But, the meals themselves were just not so tasty.  I found most things to be bland and over-cooked.  I wanted to love everything, but I honestly think DCL needs to focus a bit more in quality.   All that being said, we were among the first to eat at Castaway Cay, and the food there was great!  I was so excited to be eating something that had been just cooked, it was the perfect lunch.


----------



## momtobradley

I'm with you on that one BostontoChicago. The food was just so-so.  I could do better making a meal at home.  There were only a very few things that we ordered that really wow'ed us, which was very disappointing after reading all the hype on the food here on the DIS boards. But that's just everyone's opinions. I was just happy I didn't have to prepare meals for 5 days   And I also agree, the BBQ on Castaway Cay was the best food we had the  whole cruise!!!


----------



## misslissa




----------



## Jusacuz

Mr. & Mrs. Smith said:


> Awesome!  Do you remember how much the drink was that comes with the glass?



I think they were about $6.50 when I was on the Wonder last August.


----------



## nokidz




----------



## RLccweems

laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)



OMG!!!  Your pics made me so hungry!!


----------



## Tink rules

Looks like they really upped the presentation too...


----------



## misslissa

nokidz said:


>



What are they?  And, what is the restaurant???


----------



## daipp

laura_hattaway said:


> We just got back last week and I have 106 food photos!!  So... rather than trying to post them all here, lemme just say:
> 
> Click on this link for the FOOD!
> 
> This includes Palo brunch, dinner every night of the seven night cruise, stuff from the three pool-side restaurants, Topsiders, and the one lunch we had at Lumiere's.  Enjoy!  (I know I did.)




Great photos - they make me even hungrier for our next cruise 

David


----------



## Jim6122

Just wondering......

we took the 4 day wonder cruise last Feb.  We are going again in September of this year.  Will the menus be the same or do they change them quite frequently?


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## kehouse

anyone have any pics of room service pics?  keep hearing about the blt and the lasagna, would love some pictures. 
thanks to everyone who has posted.


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

kehouse said:


> anyone have any pics of room service pics?  keep hearing about the blt and the lasagna, would love some pictures.
> thanks to everyone who has posted.



There's actually a room service thread that's on the go right now.  You might want to ask there as well.


----------



## Tink rules

Mr. & Mrs. Smith said:


> There's actually a room service thread that's on the go right now.  You might want to ask there as well.



Do you have a link?


----------



## wdhinn89

Tink rules said:


> Do you have a link?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1730446


----------



## mickeysgirl17

These pics look so great. Especially desserts. 

Anyone have pics from Topsiders on the Magic?


----------



## MiaSRN62

This was on Pirate Night (Blackbeards Jumbo Crabcakes with mango salsa and tropical slaw) :


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

What was on the top of the Crab Cake? I've had this appie before but do not remember anything on top of it. Thanks.


----------



## misslissa

I am an appetiser nut.  I usually heat meat entrees and pasta entrees and love loading up on appetisers... does anyone have any pics of this?  Oh, and of the bar food for the late night drinks???


----------



## Kay1

2angelsinheaven said:


> What was on the top of the Crab Cake? I've had this appie before but do not remember anything on top of it. Thanks.



I was wondering, too. It looks like onions, don't you think? Whatever it is, I'll take two!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## MiaSRN62

> What was on the top of the Crab Cake? I've had this appie before but do not remember anything on top of it. Thanks.


*Hi 2angelsinheaven..........
I'm pretty sure, but not 100% that it was sundried tomatoes.  It was a great appetizer.   Could have been the main course for me !*


----------



## CRSNDSNY

This has seriously got to be the BEST thread on the entire DIS!


----------



## tiggr33

kehouse said:


> anyone have any pics of room service pics?  keep hearing about the blt and the lasagna, would love some pictures.
> thanks to everyone who has posted.



This is the BLT





Now, I'm going to have to go through all my food photos and post what I have.  It's a good excuse to organize and edit those files if nothing else.


----------



## dursin

CRSNDSNY said:


> This has seriously got to be the BEST thread on the entire DIS!


I always found it to be the most disturbing...


----------



## Tink rules

tiggr33 said:


> This is the BLT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm going to have to go through all my food photos and post what I have.  It's a good excuse to organize and edit those files if nothing else.



Is that a triple decker???? & who got the other half????


----------



## alwayslisad

Gosh I wish we could TAKE A BITE right now - just lean over and snag a bite of that sandwich - goshhhhh now I want a BLT.....


----------



## Zandy595

dursin said:


> I always found it to be the most disturbing...


huh?


----------



## Kay1

Zandy595 said:


> huh?



OMG! A frog in your toilet? I'd have had a heart attack!  

I know that's off-topic, but, yikes!


----------



## tiggr33

Tink rules said:


> Is that a triple decker???? & who got the other half????


Yep, 3 pieces of bread.  It is served (or was 10/07) as a half sandwich.  



alwayslisad said:


> Gosh I wish we could TAKE A BITE right now - just lean over and snag a bite of that sandwich - goshhhhh now I want a BLT.....



I know.  I have been going through a lot of DCL, WDW, and DL photos today.  I'm so hungry.  I am trying to do low carb, well I'm supposed to anyway.  So I make a BLT salad every once in a while...so good!!!  Darn, no bacon in the house tonight and not going anywhere near a store tonight....snow warning in effect for tonight....no way I want to deal with the end of world buy out the store types...


----------



## Teacher510

subscribing


----------



## MiaSRN62

Floating Island of Tropical Fruit Treasures from Pirate Night :


----------



## LisaSp

I am sure photos exactly like these have been shown here repeatedly, but as these were the only food pix I took this trip, I thought I would add them.

Palo chocolate souffle:





and Palo panna cotta:


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Yum!


----------



## dredick

dursin said:


> I always found it to be the most disturbing...


 Why?


----------



## CRSNDSNY

dursin said:


> I always found it to be the most disturbing...


Not into food?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Not into food?


Yeah....perhaps dursin has a case of food phobia or something ?


----------



## tinkmischief

add me to the drooling list  Shamelessly bumping for more pictures!


----------



## tinkmischief

sorry, seems I am a thread killer even on the DIS  

Anymore food pictures?  ....anyone? ....Anyone?


----------



## NYCDisneyFan




----------



## neonurse

Wow!! All this food looks delicious! I think I will have a hard time not gaining BACK any weight already lost!! I'll do my best.  Thoroughly looking forward to our first disney cruise!!

Keep em comin'!!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## hulagirl87

(yea! mickey waffles!  even on the cruise!)


----------



## Tink rules

Ohhhhh...

That all really looks good!!!

What's not to love about Mickey Waffles???

May I ask what the wrap was???


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Tink rules said:


> Ohhhhh...
> 
> That all really looks good!!!
> 
> What's not to love about Mickey Waffles???
> 
> May I ask what the wrap was???



I would guess a breakfast burrito or fajita but I couldn't say for sure.  They usually have scrambled eggs, cheese and peppers in them.


----------



## dredick

keep them coming


----------



## Mom24Princesses

MiaSRN62 said:


> This was on Pirate Night (Blackbeards Jumbo Crabcakes with mango salsa and tropical slaw) :



Outside of Palo this was my favorite thing all week.  The crab cake was great and the fruit salsa and slaw were wonderful too.  (AND I DON"T USUALLY LIKE SLAW)  CAN I WAIT 29 DAYS UNTIL PIRATE NIGHT 4/9! ???


----------



## dclgirl

bump...I love to see the picture of the food.  It gets me excited about my cruise in October!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Mmmmm...what is this?



>


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

I'd like to know what it is too.  Looks decadent.


----------



## lillygator

yum-o!


----------



## luvdmouse57

All of the dessert pictures look so yummy!  But I am a diet controlled diabetic, which means NO sugar & lower carbs (it's the only diabetic diet that I've found that works for me. Since the only other option is medication, I don't cheat!).  Has anyone tried any of the sugar free desserts?  
Karla
DH & I are celebrating our 30th on the Magic Western Caribbean cruise leaving May 30, 2009


----------



## LisaDisney

Wow that food looks so good!  I had forgotten this, but when we went to Club Med, they had a dessert table that was so awesome I took a picture!  You guys are too funny.


----------



## kaykels

Any pictures of the cheeseburgers?


----------



## Mom24Princesses

"Kick"


----------



## loveGoofy

bump


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

*kicking it back to the top*


----------



## kaykels

Is it totally pathetic that I'm having fantasies of Palo panicotta?  And I'm also shamelessly bumping it back to the top.


----------



## TheGoofyMama

subscribe


----------



## lvstitch

Palo Brunch


----------



## lvstitch

Turkey Leg on Pirate Night


----------



## mommykds

JDBlair said:


>



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LindseyLou2222

Yum!!!  *drool*


----------



## TheGoofyMama

These are beautifull pictures. I wish Iknew what the dishes were so I could request some recipes LOL


----------



## StinkerbellsMom

OMGosh - decadent!  I am soooo excited!   We leave for FL in 12 days and cruise in 15  and seeing these pics helped me decide that I MUST make a ressie at Palo's!  It all looks so scrumdiddlyumptious!  Where does one even begin?!?! Thanks to everyone for all these yummy pictures!   

Keeping this trip a secret from the kids has been the hardest thing in the world - especially since two of them are such total foodies!  LOL


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

This is the best thread in the world!! Keep the pictures coming to get me through the next year!!!!


----------



## kaykels

bumping because I'm hungry!


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

I'm also hungry.  *bump*


----------



## Mean Queen

I keep peeking at these pictures even though my cruise is months away.  Pure torture!  Though it is a good reminder to try to get dinner and brunch at Palo's.  Both were so yummy.


----------



## Deweysgirl

Just back from Wonder, pics from Palo and various dinners...enjoy!


----------



## slindamood

Thanks!!  Great pics!


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Thank you for the pics!  Everything looks delicious.  Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## tinkmischief

bump


----------



## Family Fun Mom

What a great thread. Everything looks so yummy!


----------



## TheGoofyMama

BUMP


----------



## Hypermommy

I'll have some to add after next week.  Then we won't need a bump!


----------



## OliverOAS

Attention to all cruisers. Please don't forget to take pictures from the new "Golden Mickeys" menu and post them here !!!  Thaaaaaank you!  

Oliver


----------



## Zandy595

OliverOAS said:


> Attention to all cruisers. Please don't forget to take pictures from the new "Golden Mickeys" menu and post them here !!!  Thaaaaaank you!
> 
> Oliver


Ooh, haven't heard about this.  Do you happen to know if anyone has posted that new menu anywhere?


----------



## OliverOAS

I got the info here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1755441&page=7

Oliver


----------



## Simbee3

bump


----------



## Mom24Princesses

We got off the Magic last Saturday.

I've been working on my pictures off and on all week.  (About 1500)

I have a food file with 170.  I'll start posting soon!


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

Melanie, that many pics? All one can say to that is; wohoo!


----------



## Mom24Princesses

Round One New Golden Mickeys Menu - I posted them already on the thread that talked about the new menu.  I'll post another batch tomorrow.  Some of the 170 are dups.





Appetizer Scallops




Cheese Souffle picky DDs loved it???




Sangria Soup




Salad




DD LOVED THIS Pasta w/shrimp




Mom's Beef Wellington




Duck I think




Chocolate Prize  ?? Dessert




Apple Something




Sundae




Cream Puffs??


----------



## RLccweems

Okay....now I'm hungry for something good!!


----------



## CobraKai




----------



## tinkmischief




----------



## branv

CobraKai said:


>




YUM!!!  From Palo?  Is the first dish the garlic roasted rack of lamb, and is the second dish the lobster ravioli?  They look so GOOD!


----------



## CobraKai

branv said:


> YUM!!!  From Palo?  Is the first dish the garlic roasted rack of lamb, and is the second dish the lobster ravioli?  They look so GOOD!



Yes and yes!  Unfortunately DW did not let me try her lobster ravioli but the the lamb was one of the best I've ever had, and her plate was scraped clean! haha


----------



## dmi188

I think the lobster ravioli was my favorite dish at Palo...either that or the souffle.  Maybe a tie!


----------



## misslissa

I just read in my passporter that there is such thing as a lobster burger.  I don't like seafood but DH would love it, are there any pics of it around?


----------



## jj4

EVERYTHING looks so yummy......can't wait until our cruise in November


----------



## thecooley

This thread is fabulous!  I think I've been inspired to buy a new camera so I can contribute in a few months.


----------



## RLccweems

Appetizer Scallops


These look so good....I want a plate right now.


----------



## Deweysgirl

misslissa said:


> I just read in my passporter that there is such thing as a lobster burger.  I don't like seafood but DH would love it, are there any pics of it around?




They use to serve the Lobster burger at Cookies BBQ but sadly it is no longer an option...


----------



## Mom24Princesses

From our first night on-board . . .Animator's Palette . . .April 5, 2008 . . . .





I think it was mushroom something.




DH's soup




DDs Chicken - sorry I did not take this one




MY Filet!!!!




Pasta




Sundae




Peanut Butter Pie Yummmm  How did I miss this on the first cruise?????




Chocolate Cake?




Cheese Cake?




Needs no explanation!


----------



## Foxes Den

monkeybug94 said:


> That's amazing! Is it All edible? What is it?




its fondant, and a copy of a Debbie Brown Cake gone bad.. the fondant and top tier of the cake was not supported, so it started to sink. And yes, you can eat it.

Taylor


----------



## Zandy595

Foxes Den said:


> its fondant, and a copy of a Debbie Brown Cake gone bad.. the fondant and top tier of the cake was not supported, so it started to sink. And yes, you can eat it.
> 
> Taylor


It is edible, but I don't think anyone ever eats those cakes.  At least I've never seen anyone.


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

Zandy595 said:


> It is edible, but I don't think anyone ever eats those cakes.  At least I've never seen anyone.



That's because fondant is yucky, imo.


----------



## Zandy595

Mr. & Mrs. Smith said:


> That's because fondant is yucky, imo.


My thought was that everyone probably thinks they're for display only.  I've never eaten fondant, but for some odd reason DS12 asked me to buy some so he could.


----------



## cmash95

to me fondant is extremely sweet because it's not only icing, but it's thickened with corn syrup. it's become the "in" decorating tool because you can mold it just like they used to mold marzipan, and you can roll it smooth on top of a cake so you can do things with it that you can't do with traditional buttercream icing.


----------



## dredick

bump..dieting...need my fix!!


----------



## durango kid




----------



## tinkmischief

durango kid said:


>



Yum! Thank for letting us live vicariously!
Anyone else?


----------



## mommykds

Pasta at Animators.  Best dish of the cruise.





Mushroom appetizer from AP. Delicious!


----------



## disfrog

macphrsn said:


> Do they offer a cookbook with recipes from the cruise line?
> 
> Awesome pictures, DH said to stop showing him, he is getting hungry!



Palo's Chocolate Souffle is in the cook book "Delicious Disney" I picked up at Disneyland...It has several recipes from the ships.....


----------



## dredick

this all looks so good!! keep the pics coming!!


----------



## kaykels

mommykds said:


> Mushroom appetizer from AP. Delicious!



I'm a huge fan of this thread, but gotta tell ya, that looks like vomit on a plate.  And I like mushrooms too.  I think it's funny that you took a picture of that one.  I'm sure it was delicous though, but not too easy on the eyes.


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## PizzieDuster

kaykels said:


> I'm a huge fan of this thread, but gotta tell ya, that looks like vomit on a plate.  And I like mushrooms too.  I think it's funny that you took a picture of that one.  I'm sure it was delicous though, but not too easy on the eyes.



To each his own... I think it looks absolutely Yummmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaay~  Yummy...


----------



## disneycruise05

PizzieDuster said:


> To each his own... I think it looks absolutely Yummmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaay~  Yummy...



I was going to say the same thing. I'm guessing it's mushroom risotto? If so, I'm SO ordering this when I get on the ship on Saturday. 

However, I'm wondering what the long thing is on top. It looks like a breadstick covered with cinnamon! And maybe even slightly burnt...


----------



## TotallyAngelic

WOW - this food looks divine! I don't know how I would choose from those desserts in Palo! Do they have desserts at the brunch also, or just typical breakfast products such as danish?


----------



## mcraft17

These are from our Western Cruise last Sept. Our tablemates I think thought I was a little weird for taking pictures of our food. But I loved this thread before I went and wanted to be able to contibute.

Captain's Dinner

Fettuccine with Parmesan Crusted Chicken





Cherries Jubilee





Warm Chocolate Lava Cake






Pirate Dinner

The Buccaneer's Sun-Ripened Pineapple





Pirate's Golden Pasta Envelopes





Black Pearl's Oven Roasted Beef Tenderloin





Walk the Triple Layer Chocolate Cake





Lost Banana Treasure





Till We Meet Again
Honey Mustard Chicken Tenderloins





Grilled Beef Tenderloin





Baked Alaska





Banana Creme Brulee Napolean





Parrot Cay

Cream of Sweet Onion Soup





Island Roasted Rib Eye of Beef





Creme Brulee Cheesecake





French Toast Banana Bread Pudding (My favorite!!)





Lumiere's 

Mixed Garden Salad





Tomato and Pasta Soup (From Kids Menu)


----------



## dredick

WOW


----------



## Simbee3

These pictures are making me so hungry. We were fortunate enough to have won a land and sea package. And looking at the pictures are making it much more easy for us as we prepare and wait for everything to be finalized. 
Please keep these great pictures coming.


----------



## durango kid

UH...Hello, won a land and sea package, did you think you could just slip that in unnoticed? I know it's Off Topic but, spill the details.


----------



## Simbee3

durango kid said:


> UH...Hello, won a land and sea package, did you think you could just slip that in unnoticed? I know it's Off Topic but, spill the details.



Yeah we sure did win the land and sea package. I started entering sweepstakes through online-sweepstakes.com, after reading about the site on the budget board. I was shocked to say the least, and really didn't believe it at all. But, now that the shock of the whole thing is gone I am now just waiting for Disney to let me know which dates I can go. We are really trying to go down right before we were going down anyway that way I could save on the airfare and travel at their expense.


----------



## karibritt01

mcraft17 said:


> These are from our Western Cruise last Sept. Our tablemates I think thought I was a little weird for taking pictures of our food. But I loved this thread before I went and wanted to be able to contibute.
> 
> Captain's Dinner
> 
> Fettuccine with Parmesan Crusted Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Chocolate Lava Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate Dinner
> 
> The Buccaneer's Sun-Ripened Pineapple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate's Golden Pasta Envelopes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Pearl's Oven Roasted Beef Tenderloin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk the Triple Layer Chocolate Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Banana Treasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Till We Meet Again
> Honey Mustard Chicken Tenderloins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Beef Tenderloin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked Alaska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Creme Brulee Napolean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parrot Cay
> 
> Cream of Sweet Onion Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island Roasted Rib Eye of Beef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creme Brulee Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Toast Banana Bread Pudding (My favorite!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumiere's
> 
> Mixed Garden Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomato and Pasta Soup (From Kids Menu)



YUM!!  I can hardly wait!


----------



## lillygator

I always thought Baked Alaska had something to do with Salmon...thanks to the DIS, I know differently!


----------



## karibritt01

lillygator said:


> I always thought Baked Alaska had something to do with Salmon...thanks to the DIS, I know differently!



It's actually cake stuffed with ice cream, then covered in merangue and baked.  Incredibly delicious!!


----------



## doug46

bump


----------



## RLccweems

Simbee3 said:


> Yeah we sure did win the land and sea package. I started entering sweepstakes through online-sweepstakes.com, after reading about the site on the budget board. I was shocked to say the least, and really didn't believe it at all. But, now that the shock of the whole thing is gone I am now just waiting for Disney to let me know which dates I can go. We are really trying to go down right before we were going down anyway that way I could save on the airfare and travel at their expense.



This is so cool!  What sweepstakes did you win this with?


----------



## Simbee3

RLccweems said:


> This is so cool!  What sweepstakes did you win this with?



It was from Delilah.com


----------



## Wine Diva

karibritt01 said:


> YUM!!  I can hardly wait!



Oh yummy!  I LOVED that cream of sweet onion soup--I tried to steal my DS's bowl of it after I finished mine--but he wouldn't give it up.   
I took tons of food pictures, but somehow always forgot the soup and salads.


----------



## slindamood

luvdmouse57 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the sugar free desserts?


 
I have tried a few and they are quite good.  One was a blueberry cobbler with sugar free vanilla ice cream.  Beats most regular desserts.  I will try to find a photo.


----------



## HiddenMickeys

mcraft17 said:


> Pirate Dinner
> 
> The Buccaneer's Sun-Ripened Pineapple



Ok, I am a pineapple freak and that looks darn good. Is that a banana covered in coconut and some other stuff next to it?   If so, I'm ordering 2 of that dish lol.  How was it?


----------



## Frequent Flyer

Yummy food at Castaway Cay . . .


----------



## mcraft17

HiddenMickeys said:


> Ok, I am a pineapple freak and that looks darn good. Is that a banana covered in coconut and some other stuff next to it?   If so, I'm ordering 2 of that dish lol.  How was it?



Yes, it's a banana with coconut. It was really good!


----------



## lauritagoddess

Dijon mustard roast beef tenderloin at Tritons






Creme brulee and grand marnier souffle with chocolate sauce at Tritons (couldn't decide between the two so our server brought both, I loved the creme brulee)


----------



## lauritagoddess

Maple glazed salmon at Animator's Palate.






Chocolate and peanut butter pie at Animator's Palate.


----------



## lauritagoddess

At Parrot Cay.

Spice island chicken wings - yum!!






Island roasted ribeye of beef






Ice cream sundae.


----------



## lauritagoddess

From lunch from the Beach Blanket Buffet.











From Room service - All Hands on Deck and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Kay1

Frequent Flyer said:


> Yummy food at Castaway Cay . . .



Well, there it is again. The item no one could identify for me! What is the pizza-like food? (Or is is actually pizza?)


----------



## dredick

is that all you get with the all hands on deck?


----------



## samily

Kay1 said:


> Well, there it is again. The item no one could identify for me! What is the pizza-like food? (Or is is actually pizza?)



If I remember correctly, I think it was some sort of foccachia bread w/ cheese...


----------



## karibritt01

Kay1 said:


> Well, there it is again. The item no one could identify for me! What is the pizza-like food? (Or is is actually pizza?)



My guess (haven't been there yet) is garlic/cheese bread.  I guessed that since they have Rigatoni, so garlic bread seems like the obvious accompaniment.


----------



## Frequent Flyer

Kay1 said:


> What is the pizza-like food?





samily said:


> If I remember correctly, I think it was some sort of foccachia bread w/ cheese...





karibritt01 said:


> My guess (haven't been there yet) is garlic/cheese bread.  I guessed that since they have Rigatoni, so garlic bread seems like the obvious accompaniment.



Yes, it was garlic/cheese bread.

Also pictured is ribs, baked beans, corn, rigatoni, couscous, and mahi mahi sandwiches.  Yum!!  Best food I've ever had on a beach!!


----------



## lauritagoddess

dredick said:


> is that all you get with the all hands on deck?



Pretty much.  I got it a second time and this is what came that time.


----------



## MODisneyfan

Beef Tenderloin at Palo's


----------



## dredick

lauritagoddess said:


> Pretty much. I got it a second time and this is what came that time.


I may skip it and go straight for the cookies & mickey bars!


----------



## Epperbiker

The Buffet is great for a quick breakfast.  Here's a peek:

























There's some nice variety at Lunch also - Below is a Prosciutto-wrapped Grouper fillet that was delicious:


----------



## Kay1

Thanks to those who answered my cheese bread question - I forgot I posted Saturday. Boy, does that buffet look tempting. I had two different dreams I was on DCL last night. Two cruises in one night!


----------



## Tigger98

I can't remember what this was - maybe the Chocolate Peanutbutter pie?


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

I just love this thread!! 

Haulin' it back up to the top


----------



## tchoney

Bump!


----------



## Simbee3

Shamelessly bumping this one up.


----------



## dredick

another kick


----------



## PiratePug

(Parrot Cay) Pan seared grouper served with baby shrimp in lemon butter, with an olive oil potato and cauliflower puree and grilled zucchini





(Parrot Cay) Lemon meringue pie served with kumquat sauce 





(Palo) Quattro Formaggi: Flatbread pizza with mozzarella, mascarpone, gorgonzola, and parmesan cheeses





(Palo) Mozzarella and plum tomatoes served with balsamic dressing (the mozzarella and basil are under the shaved tomatoes)





(Palo) Chicken Braciola: baked chicken breast wrapped in bacon (or maybe prosciutto?) and filled with escarole, raisins and pine nuts served with a light Marsala sauce 





(Animator's Palate) Smoked black forest ham and vegetable salad terrine served with mustard cream sauce





(Animator's Palate) Lemon peppered oven-baked stuffed chicken filled with Provencal vegetables on jalapeno cheddar cheese mashed potatoes served with cilantro infused tomato concasse


----------



## dredick

WOW! that looked great! i must order the grouper!


----------



## DisneyHobbit

Some desserts from Palos brunch


----------



## poffles

DisneyHobbit said:


> Some desserts from Palos brunch



What is that?  It looks awesome.


----------



## DCLMan

God I'm hungry!!!


----------



## dredick

I'm hoping I get Brunch!!


----------



## nikkistevej

PiratePug said:


> (Animator's Palate) Lemon peppered oven-baked stuffed chicken filled with Provencal vegetables on jalapeno cheddar cheese mashed potatoes served with cilantro infused tomato concasse



That looks really good, I need to make a mental note to take pics of the food, I always dig in and forget!!


----------



## branv

I hope this works!

These are all from Palo..sorry, some were partly eaten before we remembered to take the photo 

1) Appetizer: Mozzarella and Plum Tomato with Balsamic dressing






2) Appetizer: Sicilian Pesto Marinated Grilled Shrimp Salad (sooooo good)






3) Grilled Sea Scallops (this was just okay -- the scallops didn't seem to be top quality, were slightly overcooked and over-salted)






4) Lobster and Mascarpone Ravioli (smaller serving for sharing -- quite good)






5) Garlic Roasted Rack of Lamb (DH looooved this)






6) Chocolate Amaretto Indulgence -- with Panna Cotta in the background(chocolate dessert was very good, like a firmer mousse, and the little chunk of chocolate actually held liquid chocolate for pouring over the dessert.  The Panna Cotta was awesome, as usual)


----------



## dredick

yummy!


----------



## Tink rules

Jsut off the Magic... not sure about the dessert in the cup... but the other looks like the mousse in the chocolate cups with fruit on it.  

JUST A HINT!!!

If you go to Cove Cafe in the afternoon... they have pastries in the cabinet to the right of the bar!!!  They have the chocolate cups with Strawberry mousse with strawberries on top.  They also had the most AWSOME marzipan cookies there too... Go try them... they are YUM!!!


----------



## Queenofthecastle

K brb, gonna head up to Cove Cafe right now. GEEZE HOW I WISH!!!


----------



## Tink rules

Hurry... 

They go FAST!!!


----------



## dredick

I'm running to the cove.....


----------



## DisneyHobbit

poffles said:


> What is that?  It looks awesome.



The fruit is on top of a strawberry mousse in a chocolate bowl, and the other is a cappuccino mouse.  It tasted even better than it looks!!


----------



## GoofyFD

branv said:


> 6) Panna Cotta in the background  The Panna Cotta was awesome, as usual)




My all Time Favorite!!!!


----------



## Eeyore's Tailfinder

Mmmm! I am getting that Tomato and Mozzarella app!!


----------



## Epperbiker

MMMMMmmm... FOOD!!! 

Grilled Beef Tenderloin
with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables and Bearnaise Sauce





Romaine Salad with Artichoke Chips
Roasted Bacon-wrapped Date and Caesar Dressing





Seafood Medley
Shrimp Cocktail, Smoked Salmon Terrine and Marinated Scallops





Chocolate Decadence (?)





Banana Creme Brulee Napoleon
with Fudge Sauce





Confetti Tomato Salad
with Yellow Teardrop Tomatoes, Cherry Tomotoes, Bell Peppers, Olive Oil and Herb Dressing





??? Fish





??? Shrimp with couscous?


----------



## dredick

all i can say is WOW!


----------



## poffles

Epperbiker said:


> MMMMMmmm... FOOD!!!




Would be nice to know not only what each dish is, but where it's from?  It looks yummy!


----------



## Epperbiker

poffles said:


> Would be nice to know not only what each dish is, but where it's from?  It looks yummy!



Yes, I'll look at the menus and try to give some descriptions.  These are all from the regular rotation restaurants.


----------



## poffles

Epperbiker said:


> Yes, I'll look at the menus and try to give some descriptions.  These are all from the regular rotation restaurants.




Good enough for me.  My bad, I also look at the thread of food in Disney and was thinking that was what I was looking at and thought how in the World (humour) would you know where it was from or what it was.  Realizing now that this is the DCL only thread it narrows it down alot.

Great pictures!


----------



## iceprincess

madaboutpooh said:


>



Can anybody tell me what this is???


----------



## iceprincess

TLANE30 said:


>



And this?


----------



## binky1

Well, I know that the second one is the Wild Garlic Mushrooms in a Pastry Cup from AP (I recognize the plate) and the other one is from Lumiere's but I don't know what it is - some kind of scallop dish maybe....????


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Epperbiker said:


> The Buffet is great for a quick breakfast.  Here's a peek:
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .jpg[/IMG]



Oh my goodness I can see the pounds creeping on me right now - are they Krispy Kreme donuts on board???!!!!


----------



## binky1

I found it!!  It's the Coquille St.Jacques from Triton's.

Can you tell I have work that I am avoiding?!?!?


----------



## iceprincess

Ahh, thanks. I know what I'm ordering now.  Cheese+mushrooms=HEAVEN


----------



## Epperbiker

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh my goodness I can see the pounds creeping on me right now - are they Krispy Kreme donuts on board???!!!!



Yes, as a matter of fact.  They bring them on board and then freeze them and thaw as needed.  They're not as good as "Hot Now" but not bad at all.


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## dredick

bump to page 1


----------



## tink1963

Here is a link to my food porn file. These are from my WB Panama cruise. I have not labeled but a few, so if there is something you want to know it is or what menu it was on please pm me and I will look it up.

Enjoy

http://Tink1963.smugmug.com/gallery/5116202_c9NMw/1/308864459_AkXaR


----------



## granmaz

tink1963 said:


> Here is a link to my food porn file. These are from my WB Panama cruise. I have not labeled but a few, so if there is something you want to know it is or what menu it was on please pm me and I will look it up.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://Tink1963.smugmug.com/gallery/5116202_c9NMw/1/308864459_AkXaR




Yummy Venetia. thanks for posting.


----------



## dredick

OMG!! that is a awesome link!  

 wish I was there!! It all looks great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tink rules

tink1963 said:


> Here is a link to my food porn file. These are from my WB Panama cruise. I have not labeled but a few, so if there is something you want to know it is or what menu it was on please pm me and I will look it up.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://Tink1963.smugmug.com/gallery/5116202_c9NMw/1/308864459_AkXaR




Ahhhhhhhhhhh.... V.........I wish I was on that ship with you...

Wait...

I WAS!!!!!


----------



## dredick

Tink rules said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh.... V.........I wish I was on that ship with you...
> 
> Wait...
> 
> I WAS!!!!!


Lucky!


----------



## Tink rules

tink1963 said:


> Here is a link to my food porn file. These are from my WB Panama cruise. I have not labeled but a few, so if there is something you want to know it is or what menu it was on please pm me and I will look it up.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://Tink1963.smugmug.com/gallery/5116202_c9NMw/1/308864459_AkXaR




After looking at these pics... I've come to one conclusion... 

It WAS you guys who ordered one of everything!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epperbiker

tink1963 said:


> Here is a link to my food porn file. These are from my WB Panama cruise. I have not labeled but a few, so if there is something you want to know it is or what menu it was on please pm me and I will look it up.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://Tink1963.smugmug.com/gallery/5116202_c9NMw/1/308864459_AkXaR



Thanks! Those are fantastic.  How did you manage so much natural light?


----------



## cmash95

OMG do those bring back memories!!! I missed the desert buffet so it was nice to see pictures of it. thanks so much


----------



## tink1963

Glad you are enjoying...


Tink rules said:


> After looking at these pics... I've come to one conclusion...
> 
> It WAS you guys who ordered one of everything!!!!!!!!


It was easy to get so many different ones bacause there were 9 at our table.



Epperbiker said:


> Thanks! Those are fantastic.  How did you manage so much natural light?



We were very lucky in our table location. In Lumiere's and Parrot Cay our table was right at the window. We had an awesome view and good eats. We also saw dolphins a couple of times during dinner. And some stunning sunsets too.


----------



## Simbee3

tink1963 said:


> Here is a link to my food porn file. These are from my WB Panama cruise. I have not labeled but a few, so if there is something you want to know it is or what menu it was on please pm me and I will look it up.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> http://Tink1963.smugmug.com/gallery/5116202_c9NMw/1/308864459_AkXaR



Your pictures are wonderful. I hope you had a great trip, and thanks alot for the pics of the food.


----------



## disneyfan551

Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pooh's-Honey-Pot

Epperbiker said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact.  They bring them on board and then freeze them and thaw as needed.  They're not as good as "Hot Now" but not bad at all.




Krispy Kremes on a buffet - my DH is going to collapse with joy! Do you know what varieties they have?


----------



## dredick

bumping for more pics...PLEASSSSSE!


----------



## Tink rules

Yes... I did order 2....


----------



## Frequent Flyer

Tink rules said:


> Yes... I did order 2....




One of the very very few disapointments on our cruise.  No lobster!!     I guess they don't have them on the four day cruise.  My DN was looking forward to ordering two.  All the more reason to book a seven day!!


----------



## Tink rules

That was on the 15 night.... had it twice... 

The funny thing is... by the end of the second week they were serving all the drinks with lime... seems they were running out...but when it came time for the lobster.... the lemons were EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## ibouncetoo

V, thanks for the link to your food porn.  I stole a couple shots of things I also had to add to my cruise folder!  

.


----------



## Tink rules

Sure... next time on the way out of the dining room... frisk her for the lobster!!!


----------



## dredick

bump


----------



## Frequent Flyer




----------



## andriade

NEVER look at this thread hungry!


----------



## cryssi

Pooh's-Honey-Pot said:


> Oh my goodness I can see the pounds creeping on me right now - are they Krispy Kreme donuts on board???!!!!



We saw them forklifting pallets of krispy kremes onboard as we waited in line to disembark...(debark?)


----------



## cryssi

Frequent Flyer said:


>



aaaaahhhhh Palo brunch!!!!!!!  Pizza!!!!!!!!!  where's that stollen bread...yummmmmmm...oh and the chocolate pots du creme...omg...


----------



## Sherimoe

Frequent Flyer said:


>



I must know... what is the third picture down? It looks delicious... along with everything else!!  I CAN'T WAIT TO GO THERE!!


----------



## mmackeymouse

Believe it or not, all these photos have actually put me on a diet.  

I have to have some room to put all this delicious food; the skinnier I am, the more weight I can gain without feeing guilty.

Makes sense, right? Hehe


----------



## RLccweems

mmackeymouse said:


> Believe it or not, all these photos have actually put me on a diet.
> 
> I have to have some room to put all this delicious food; the skinnier I am, the more weight I can gain without feeing guilty.
> 
> Makes sense, right? Hehe



It makes senses to me too....this is what I'm working on right now.


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

This is the oddest thing ever.  I'm a total foodie but, for some reason, while I was catching up on this thread today and going through the photos, I have a craving for . . . of all things . . . Kraft Dinner (read Kraft Macaroni and Cheese in America)!  I haven't eaten it in over two years and normally find it quite unappetizing.  

So all this incredible looking food has made me want something bad to eat.  I'm going to call DH to bring some home on his way from work.  Maybe I should get him to pick me up a pregnancy test too.  lol


----------



## Magic3forme

Wow,  now my mouth is watering for a pizza from Palos.  gee thanks.


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Mmmmm....Palo Pizza!  I'm from the Chicago area and Palo Pizza is one of the best pizza's I have EVER eaten!


----------



## Frequent Flyer

Sherimoe said:


> I must know... what is the third picture down? It looks delicious... along with everything else!!  I CAN'T WAIT TO GO THERE!!



The item in the third picture down was something my DH got.  Sad to say, he was slaming the food down so quickly, he can't remember what it was!!   He just said it was good what ever it was.  Sorry.


----------



## cryssi

does anyone have a pic of the grape/bleu cheese pizza from Palo?  I dream about that thing...lol


----------



## bigAWL

Ever had a "Minnie" Bar?  Our girls were so disappointed that the ice cream bars only came in the "Mickey" variety.  But our resourceful server surprised them with this....


----------



## lauritagoddess

bigAWL said:


> Ever had a "Minnie" Bar?  Our girls were so disappointed that the ice cream bars only came in the "Mickey" variety.  But our resourceful server surprised them with this....



That is just too cute!!


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

What an AWESOME idea!  I'll have to remember to ask our server for a "Minnie Bar" for DD when we go on our cruise!  That is just way too cute!


----------



## cryssi

LOVE the minnie bar!  so cute!


----------



## bigAWL

Actally, I meant to post this one, but for some reason couldn't find it.  This is the first Minnie Bar we got.  The other picture was from the second one, which the girls asked for the next night because they knew our server could make one.


----------



## dreamcometrue

I have a bunch of food pics. I really should have written down what everything was but didn't think of it. 

This was from day 1 of our 7 day Magic cruise:


----------



## andriade

dreamcometrue said:


> I have a bunch of food pics. I really should have written down what everything was but didn't think of it.
> 
> This was from day 1 of our 7 day Magic cruise:



What restaurant were you in? All of that food looks amazing!  Were you on a recent Magic cruise?


----------



## Tink rules

That's Parrot Cay...


----------



## dreamcometrue

andriade said:


> What restaurant were you in? All of that food looks amazing! Were you on a recent Magic cruise?


 
That's Parrot Cay. We were on the April 26 - May 3 Magic cruise!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Lumiere's food

Escargot. My first time trying it






some sort of shrimp appetizer






Creme Brulet






my birthday cake


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Smith

The creme brulee and escargot look overcooked but the cake looks beautiful.


----------



## DisneyCruiser2008




----------



## andriade

You are SOOOOO TALENTED!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cryssi

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


>



ooohhhh, I LOVE it!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!  The lava cake was my absolute favorite dessert!!!    plus the PIZZA!!!  OMG you have a pic of the bleu cheese PIZZA!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Mickey waffles at Topsiders







Palo brunch desserts



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2004/2481618170_0cdb28a0f5.jpg


at Animator's Palatte










this was DH's


----------



## mnorton

TKS for showing all the food Pics


----------



## ktmetke

I am so hungry....I can't wait to go back and read more of this thread!!


----------



## dreamcometrue

Parrot Cay. Not sure what all this is, but it's off the Pirates menu


----------



## Julie M

Mr. & Mrs. Smith said:


> This is the oddest thing ever.  I'm a total foodie but, for some reason, while I was catching up on this thread today and going through the photos, I have a craving for . . . of all things . . . Kraft Dinner (read Kraft Macaroni and Cheese in America)!  I haven't eaten it in over two years and normally find it quite unappetizing.
> 
> So all this incredible looking food has made me want something bad to eat.  I'm going to call DH to bring some home on his way from work.  Maybe I should get him to pick me up a pregnancy test too.  lol



  I went into Burger King the other day and they have a new kids meal with that instant Kraft Mac & Cheese in a cup.  I wouldn't buy or eat that at home, especially the instant kind, but for some reason it really appealed to me there.  

This thread is great!  It's really selling me on a Disney Cruise.


----------



## mmackeymouse

Julie M said:


> I went into Burger King the other day and they have a new kids meal with that instant Kraft Mac & Cheese in a cup.  I wouldn't buy or eat that at home, especially the instant kind, but for some reason it really appealed to me there.
> 
> This thread is great!  It's really selling me on a Disney Cruise.




I ate waaaaay too much of that stuff my sophomore year in college. I had a bad batch one time, and I have never eaten since, and have no desire to ever again.

However, the Kraft Deluxe kind is actually pretty good.


----------



## MJGirl

DisneyCruiser2008 said:


>



This is beautiful ... I hope you don't mind me scrap-lifting it!


----------



## Twinprincesses

I am going to gain so much weight but I am so excited about it.


----------



## Tink rules

No you won't...    

Actually I didn't... I was on the 15 night Repo and did enjoy myself, but I didn't eat to excess... Had great selections all over the ship and even when I did have extra at dinner it wasn't that much.

Enjoy yourself but remember you don't have to stuff yourself...(unless you're at Palo...)


----------



## ktmetke

does anyone have pictures of the pirate buffet?  or, if it's been posted already, what page they're on (my 4 and 1 year olds limit my disboards viewing, and I haven't been able to read the whole thread yet!)  I would like to share pics with my fellow travelers!


----------



## Tink rules

You might want to skim the DCL pic of the day thread... there's great pictures there...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709938


----------



## dreamcometrue

I didn't gain ANY weight on our 7 day cruise and believe me, I didn't skim on any meals.  I just did a lot of walking. I actually was up at 6am every morning, showered, headed up on deck and just walked around. Not really exercise walking but walking nonetheless. We also took the stairs most of the time, if it was only one or two flights up. And the walking around in the ports helped too, I'm sure. DH on the other hand, gained 10lbs.!  Oh well, better him than me!


----------



## HoosierFrog

Lunchtime...maybe if I look at this while eating, my food will actually taste better.


----------



## Tink rules

or you'll end up with a list as long as your arm with stuff you want to eat!!!


----------



## jenseib

The food looks good. But some looks weird and small portions. Can you order more than one entre. That will never fill DH up.  Also are the foods pretty much the same for the Wonder and Magic?


----------



## Zandy595

jenseib said:


> The food looks good. But some looks weird and small portions. Can you order more than one entre. That will never fill DH up.  Also are the foods pretty much the same for the Wonder and Magic?


Yes, you can order more than one.  Don't forget that you get several courses.  You get an appetizer, salad or soup, main course, and dessert.  Some of the dishes might look small because they're appetizers.


----------



## Tink rules

and if you're on the 7 day cruises... order 2 lobster tails!!!


----------



## mnorton

anyone have any new food pix


----------



## Tink rules

bump!!!!

Come on people... I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## Spokavegas

I am LOOOOOVING looking at all of this food---and our next cruise won't be until 2010!  I'm hoping that they find something different for bdays by then.....b/c my DH and I both had birthdays on the Wonder, and I am NOT a fan of "Jello Fluff!"  The Happy Birthday chocolate on top though- super cute!  

Favorites?  Halibut with cheesy potatoes at AP, and their choc PB pie too- also at AP!  SOOOO GOOD!


----------



## Towers5

Does anyone have pictures of any SUGAR FREE desserts? Both my husband and I are diabetics and we are curious as to what they have for us.

  TIA


----------



## Donald's Main Squeez

Wow, great pics


----------



## Tink rules

I don't have pictures but my mom had the sugar free orange cheesecake at lunch one day and LOVED it!!!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

pics of the buffets would be great!


----------



## ktmetke

Pics of the Pirate Night Buffet from our Cruise on the Disney Wonder, Sept 7-11!!


----------



## jenseib

Does that watrmelon have seeds?  You would think that Disney could afford seedless watermelon.  LOL!


----------



## Tink rules

But that takes away the option of spitting contests...  (not reccomended on a cruise ship... but... oh well...


----------



## dredick

i get to finally post!! here :

parrot cay crab dip:





grouper:





banana toast dessert"


----------



## GWNnewbies

Wow, what wonderful pictures and what a great thread. We are sailing on the Wonder in November so we are really enjoying this preview of the delicious things to come. Thanks.


----------



## Towers5

Tink rules said:


> I don't have pictures but my mom had the sugar free orange cheesecake at lunch one day and LOVED it!!!




 Ohh thank you, I have read on the menus that there are some sugar free options and I am holding the cruise line to the same Disney standards.  We love going to Disney b/c they actually have different sugar free desserts.

Where did she get the Cheese cake?

Thanks again


----------



## Tink rules

They have sugar free options on every menu... and also on the buffets... 

The cheesecake was in Lumieres.. I think they change by the day but she said it was very good...


----------



## Zandy595

dredick said:


> i get to finally post!! here :
> grouper:


I'm so getting this!  Where did you have it?  My goal is to get seafood every night.


----------



## dredick

Zandy595 said:


> I'm so getting this! Where did you have it? My goal is to get seafood every night.


it was soooo yummy! it is the grouper from parrot cay! enjoy! there is also a nut crusted fish i will post when I find the pick. it was from tritons...a must!


----------



## Zandy595

This has probably been posted before, but here it is again for anyone who hasn't seen it...  http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=644


----------



## dredick

pirate night at triton's





ceaser salad





crab cake





*Macadamia Dusted Mahi Mahi *


----------



## jenseib

Tink rules said:


> But that takes away the option of spitting contests...  (not reccomended on a cruise ship... but... oh well...


----------



## GoofyFD

Yummy!!!!!  O I should not look at this before dinner.


----------



## LindseyLou2222

A few dessert choices from Parrot Cay lunch Buffet.


----------



## LindseyLou2222

S'more cake


----------



## LindseyLou2222

Creme brulee cheesecake  *yum*


----------



## LindseyLou2222

OK, so technically this was not on the cruise ship but in Nassau.  Fried conch fritter.


----------



## Zandy595

LindseyLou2222 said:


> S'more cake


DS is a huge s'more fan.  What is the chocolate part, it looks like ice cream.


----------



## TiszBear

Out of curiosity, what is served at the buffet on Pirates Night?


----------



## feenie

TiszBear said:


> Out of curiosity, what is served at the buffet on Pirates Night?



Turkey Legs!

and lots of other things.... But I don't remember specifics beyond the yummy turkey leg I ate!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

for Pirate night, what did you do for your regular dinner, ours is the later time.... what time is the dinner buffet at the pirate party? dessert buffet?


----------



## feenie

disneypolybride2008 said:


> for Pirate night, what did you do for your regular dinner, ours is the later time.... what time is the dinner buffet at the pirate party? dessert buffet?



I think the buffet opens shortly after the party starts (maybe 9:30 or 10?)
I think a lot of people with the later seating either eat light at dinner or don't really eat much at the party buffet because they have just finished dinner.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Four cruises and I've never had a bite to eat on Pirate night  'cause I've just raced up there from dinner.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Which would be better, eat the regular dinner or skip it to eat the pirate one?????


----------



## Zandy595

disneypolybride2008 said:


> Which would be better, eat the regular dinner or skip it to eat the pirate one?????


IMO, eat the regular dinner.  The buffet has lots of food, but I wouldn't call it dinner and I don't think it's as good as what you'll get in the diningrooms.


----------



## feenie

disneypolybride2008 said:


> Which would be better, eat the regular dinner or skip it to eat the pirate one?????



The dining rooms do have a pirate themed menu that night.
There is just Additional food up on deck during the party.  (because you can't have a party w/o food  )


----------



## dredick

palo brunch


----------



## disneypolybride2008

too bad brunch is not on the 3 night cruise, it looks great. 

any pics of the buffets on the 3 night?


----------



## Tink rules

When was this brunch??? Looks like they redesigned the layout... NICE...


----------



## Debs Hill

Oh my goodness!!!!!! All those yummy deserts!!!!!!  On the 7 night are you able to book one brunch and one dinner at Palo or is it one or the other?! Here's hoping it's both!!! 
Debsx


----------



## mmackeymouse

dredick said:


> palo brunch





How can something so wrong be so right? 

Oh the great food conundrum of life...


----------



## krisngreg

This all looks yummy


----------



## samily

Debs Hill said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!! All those yummy deserts!!!!!!  On the 7 night are you able to book one brunch and one dinner at Palo or is it one or the other?! Here's hoping it's both!!!
> Debsx



You can book one of each - you an also book high tea...


----------



## dredick

Tink rules said:


> When was this brunch??? Looks like they redesigned the layout... NICE...


This was on the 9/14/08 4 day Wonder. we LOVED this brunch!! This is what we ordered from the chef:






Pizza






waiter brought this to try. Can't remember what fish, but yummy






veal






chicken parm






frittata


----------



## eeyoresmountainpals

mmackeymouse said:


> Believe it or not, all these photos have actually put me on a diet.
> 
> I have to have some room to put all this delicious food; the skinnier I am, the more weight I can gain without feeing guilty.
> 
> Makes sense, right? Hehe



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## mmackeymouse

That chicken parm looked rockin!

At the palo brunch, is there a limit to what you can order?

Also, the pizza, do they have those already prepared, or do you have to order those as well.


----------



## Tink rules

Only when you are full up to your eyeballs and are ready to be rolled outta there!!!  

The pizzas are made fresh... YUM!!!


----------



## dredick

We loved all of it. here is a pic of a pizza we didn't order, but it looked great. They do show you what you can order (no menus), but they make everything fresh.


----------



## dredick

Triton's





goat cheese crouton salad






tenderloin






creme brulee






cherries jubilee


----------



## Tink rules

I'll take one of each please...  

Oh and add a


----------



## dredick

Tink rules said:


> I'll take one of each please...
> 
> Oh and add a


we had those delivered EVERY night to our room ...yummy!!!


----------



## Hollyann

I am SUCH a lurker, but I've been subscribed to this thread for a long time.  I wanted to give it a bump and hope someone has been on a cruise recently so they can post pics.

Going on a 7-day Western Cruise in January...I'll be sure to post.  I'm missing my Disney Cruise Food!


----------



## 1drifter

Palo desserts at brunch


----------



## dredick

from beach blanket


----------



## poffles

dredick said:


> from beach blanket



Oh my ... I will see this welcome sign soon and the food looks awesome.  I am getting so excited!!!  Can't wait to stop drooling over pictures and experience this all first hand.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

those pics from Beach Blanket look great!! I hope i can eat a TON, it all looks sooo tasty!


----------



## dredick

you all are going to have sooooo much fun on your 1st cruise!! Here are some more pics:
animators palate





mushroom app..looks wierd but very good!!






filet w/scallops






chocolate peanut butter pie





ice cream


----------



## Unca_Scrooge

Frequent Flyer said:


> One of the very very few disapointments on our cruise.  No lobster!!     I guess they don't have them on the four day cruise.  My DN was looking forward to ordering two.  All the more reason to book a seven day!!



It's the fake caribbean lobster, which tastes nothing like real lobster. This stuff tastes more like fish the shell fish. If it has the white spots on the tail, it's fake.


----------



## jenseib

dredick said:


> from beach blanket



That dessert plate looks wonderful. I'll just take a few of those!  LOL!  And maybe some shrimp!


----------



## jenseib

OK, a really dumb question. I have never had creme brulee. 
What does it taste like?


----------



## princssdisnygina

jenseib said:


> OK, a really dumb question. I have never had creme brulee.
> What does it taste like?



HEAVEN!  If you like creamy things this is a must have!!  YUMMY!!!!


----------



## thecooley

jenseib said:


> OK, a really dumb question. I have never had creme brulee.
> What does it taste like?



It's like the best vanilla pudding you've ever had in your life.  It's thick, creamy, and rich - more like a custard.  The layer of sugar on top is melted with a torch, so you get a lovely crust with a caramel taste and a slight smokey aroma.


----------



## dredick

jenseib said:


> OK, a really dumb question. I have never had creme brulee.
> What does it taste like?


Don't flame me....but i didn't really like the burnt sugar taste on top. i know, I know!!!  But I did LOVE the custard under it!!


----------



## thecooley

dredick said:


> Don't flame me....but i didn't really like the burnt sugar taste on top. i know, I know!!!  But I did LOVE the custard under it!!



Well, sometimes they get it too melted.  Then it tastes like charcoal.  Sweet sweet charcoal.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

does anyone have pictures of dinner at Palo on the Wonder? How does here compare to Tritans? I think i'll skip Tritans for Palo. Good idea?


----------



## Tink rules

Palo is worth it... on either ship... I think the menu is the same...


----------



## dredick

thecooley said:


> Well, sometimes they get it too melted. Then it tastes like charcoal. Sweet sweet charcoal.


that's what this one tasted like!!!


----------



## samily

disneypolybride2008 said:


> does anyone have pictures of dinner at Palo on the Wonder? How does here compare to Tritans? I think i'll skip Tritans for Palo. Good idea?



Here are pics of Palo on the Wonder from last week:






Calamari:





Half Margherita / Half Al Prosciutto Pizza:





Tenderloin:





Panna Cotta:





Chocolate Amaretto Indulgence:





Chocolate Souffle:


----------



## Tink rules

Looks the same to me!!!  YUM!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

What exactly is the Panna Cotta?  Is it a cheesecake type thing?  I of course LOVE the chocolate souffle but the other looks divine too... I may have to try both in December!


----------



## DCLMan

princssdisnygina said:


> What exactly is the Panna Cotta?  Is it a cheesecake type thing?  I of course LOVE the chocolate souffle but the other looks divine too... I may have to try both in December!



Panna cotta is an Italian dessert made by simmering together cream, milk and sugar, mixing this with gelatin, and letting it cool until set


----------



## princssdisnygina

DCLMan said:


> Panna cotta is an Italian dessert made by simmering together cream, milk and sugar, mixing this with gelatin, and letting it cool until set



That sounds like heaven!  I will have to just get that and the Choc Souffle!


----------



## jenseib

Maybe I'll give it a try some day, but I'm not a fan of custard at all. Some one once told me it was nothing like custard though.


----------



## feenie

jenseib said:


> Maybe I'll give it a try some day, but I'm not a fan of custard at all. Some one once told me it was nothing like custard though.



Custard makes me gag, but I LOVED the berry panna cota.

It was SO yummy.  I never would have ordered it, but our server asked if we trusted her to bring the deserts and we said yes, and that is one of the ones she brought.

I tasted it cautiously and we polished the whole thing off even though we were stuffed from yummy dinner.


----------



## Tink rules

I think it's lighter than a custard...


----------



## disneypolybride2008

thank you for posting the Palo pics, it all looks great!  I'll have some of everything, lol...no really!

Could you ask for that? it would be nice to have a little of everything but full sized would be too much.


----------



## Tink rules

Just tell them that you would like a 1/2 serving and they will gladly bring it to you... I got to try several things that way...(I believe the rack of lamb and the lobster ravioli... )


----------



## jenseib

feenie said:


> Custard makes me gag, but I LOVED the berry panna cota.
> 
> It was SO yummy.  I never would have ordered it, but our server asked if we trusted her to bring the deserts and we said yes, and that is one of the ones she brought.
> 
> I tasted it cautiously and we polished the whole thing off even though we were stuffed from yummy dinner.



I was talking about the creme brulee though.


----------



## GWNnewbies

I don't like pudding or custard but I LOVE creme brulee. It has a much smoother thinner consistency and just kind of coats the inside of your mouth with sweet creamy yummyness.


----------



## mlt1128

Dear god, I will not step on a scale for weeks after get back from 7 days of this food!


----------



## Tink rules

Actually I spent 15 nights on the WB repo and didn't gain a thing... and I ate... 

I was just active with things going on on the ship and I didn't feel the need to eat in between... plus there were good options... 

(and yes... I ate dessert and Mickey Bars too...)


----------



## neonurse

Tink rules said:


> Actually I spent 15 nights on the WB repo and didn't gain a thing... and I ate...
> 
> I was just active with things going on on the ship and I didn't feel the need to eat in between... plus there were good options...
> 
> (and yes... I ate dessert and Mickey Bars too...)



WOW!! I hope this happens to me!


----------



## Tink rules

You'll be surprised to find there's alot of variety... and Goofy's galley was great with the paninis and salads to go with it...

& there was so much going on ON the ship that eating wasn't my priority... 

I think those who gained tended to enjoy a few extra DOD's...


----------



## samily

Ok, here are some more pics - breakfast at Triton's:

Atlantis Secret Tower





Little Mermaid's Morning





These were both yummy!


----------



## Tink rules

I had the top one on the Magic in May.. .It was named something else but it was YUMMY!!!


----------



## jenseib

neonurse said:


> WOW!! I hope this happens to me!



I almost never gain weight on vacations. (knock on wood)  On the 2 cruises I've been on I ate alot and was very active and did just fine, and our last 2 trips to the world we were on the dining plan and ate like pigs and I still maintained!


----------



## dredick

more buffet on the Wonder


----------



## jenseib

YUM!

I am so disappointed in myself. I have been craving over these foods so much and thinking if we go, I'm going to really pig out. But I have been dieting for the last couple of motnhs too. We went to a buffet yesterday morning and I couold hardly eat anything before I was so full I couldn't stand it. I know thats a good thing, but when I go to a buffet I want to pig oput.  LOL!


----------



## dredick

jenseib said:


> YUM!
> 
> I am so disappointed in myself. I have been craving over these foods so much and thinking if we go, I'm going to really pig out. But I have been dieting for the last couple of motnhs too. We went to a buffet yesterday morning and I couold hardly eat anything before I was so full I couldn't stand it. I know thats a good thing, but when I go to a buffet I want to pig oput. LOL!


 
just don't drink anything!! Don't waste precious belly space on soda!!


----------



## dredick

here is the birthday cake we got at Parrot Cay:


----------



## princssdisnygina

dredick said:


> here is the birthday cake we got at Parrot Cay:



That does not look so good.  Or is it just me?


----------



## dredick

it was good, but very sweet!! we all had one bite and that was it!! We enjoyed our real desserts better!


----------



## jenseib

dredick said:


> here is the birthday cake we got at Parrot Cay:





dredick said:


> more buffet on the Wonder




Your pictures are gone!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Ok people... I KNOW some of you just got back from cruisin'... where are the food pics?  I need to see them!  We are leaving in just a few weeks!  TIA!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

I can't remember what it was but it was SOOOOO good!!!!


----------



## anewmac

oh amy.. that looks delicious!!!!!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

anewmac said:


> oh amy.. that looks delicious!!!!!



It was!  LOL!!!!!


----------



## Debs Hill

I second that, it looks so scrummy!!! What restaurant was that in??!
Debsx


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Debs Hill said:


> I second that, it looks so scrummy!!! What restaurant was that in??!
> Debsx



I can't remember!  I'll have to go back and look at my photo CD...I'm thinking it was Luminere's though...


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Mixed Grill with twice baked potato.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Baked Crab Martinique


----------



## lavawalker

Should I have gotten the Hepatitis vaccine(s) my doctor suggested a few weeks ago?  My sister just got back from a cruise (Panama Canal) and had two....


----------



## Zandy595

lavawalker said:


> Should I have gotten the Hepatitis vaccine(s) my doctor suggested a few weeks ago?  My sister just got back from a cruise (Panama Canal) and had two....


You might want to start a new thread for this question.  This thread is for pictures of food on DCL.

But to answer your question - my son's doctor said the only reason someone would need to get the vaccine is if you were planning to participate in _questionable activities_ while in Mexico.


----------



## lavawalker

Oops!  Sorry for posting in the wrong place!  I had been drooling over all the food pics!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Cream of sweet onion soup.


----------



## Mozart




----------



## Gecko1

Nice


----------



## Desi

OHHHH mYYYY, I can't wait


----------



## Gecko1




----------



## princssdisnygina

Gecko1 said:


>



What is this?


----------



## princssdisnygina

Mozart said:


>



YUMMY!!!


----------



## Gecko1

princssdisnygina said:


> What is this?



This pic was taken at the midnight dessert buffet. It is a cream filled pastry cut and formed into a swan.


----------



## RanCan




----------



## Desi

Time has flown in my life for the 10 or 15 years.........this year will be the slowest year to pass since I was 12!
This food looks heavenly. I hope it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## RanCan

Dessert Buffet


----------



## Mozart




----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Mozart said:


>



Those porkchops were SOOOOO good!    Wish I could have had one of those for lunch.


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Beef Wellington


----------



## scoutsmom99

This was from Parrot Cay

Deep Blue Sea




Bread Basket




I can't remember what these were, but they were really good




Tropical Style Fruit Salad




Mixed Grill




Island Roasted Rib Eye




Lemon Meringue Pie




And an I'm Full


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Lisa, was that the banana bread?  If so, that was so good!  I loved the Mixed Grill too!


----------



## lvstitch

TheDisneyGirl02 said:


> Those porkchops were SOOOOO good!    Wish I could have had one of those for lunch.



They are my favorite to .


----------



## scoutsmom99

lvstitch said:


> They are my favorite to .



Loved those porkchops as well they were delish!



TheDisneyGirl02 said:


> Lisa, was that the banana bread?  If so, that was so good!  I loved the Mixed Grill too!


It was the banana bread (yum!)

Lumieres

Shrimp Medley




Quiche




Mixed Green Salad




Lamb




Scallop Dish




Creme Brulee


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Gotta love Goofy's Galley!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

does anyone have pictures of goofy's galley pizza? thanks!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

disneypolybride2008 said:


> does anyone have pictures of goofy's galley pizza? thanks!



Goofy's didn't have pizza when we were on the Magic in September/October.  They had sandwiches, wraps and fruit.  Pinocchio's Pizzaria had the pizza and Here's a picture of a slice, but with chicken fingers from Pluto's Dog House.


----------



## CheshireChick

Thanks you everyone for sharing food pics.  I can't wait!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

TheDisneyGirl02 said:


> Goofy's didn't have pizza when we were on the Magic in September/October.  They had sandwiches, wraps and fruit.  Pinocchio's Pizzaria had the pizza and Here's a picture of a slice, but with chicken fingers from Pluto's Dog House.



We will be on the Wonder, is the CS places similar? Which ones are on the wonder again? thank you


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

disneypolybride2008 said:


> We will be on the Wonder, is the CS places similar? Which ones are on the wonder again? thank you



I have never been on the Magic, but I assume it's pretty much the same.  Can anybody confirm that?


----------



## Tink rules

Yup... they are... 

Goofy's has the paninis and salads too... YUM...


----------



## jenseib

I don't know if it's just me, but that pizza looks gross!


----------



## kcashner

Yeah, the pizza isn't on my list of the best things on board....or the best pizza I've ever had.  It tastes like frozen pizza from the grocery store. However, there are plenty of really good things on board, so I never lack for calories!!!


----------



## Desi

Yea, I wasn't thinking I'd pass up a lobster tail for the pizza. 
But everything else looks wonderful!


----------



## TheDisneyGirl02

Grilled Bay Scallops with Pink Grapefruit Glaze


----------



## Tink rules

Desi said:


> Yea, I wasn't thinking I'd pass up a lobster tail for the pizza.
> But everything else looks wonderful!



Don't forget to order 2... tails... not pizza...


----------



## Forever42

We're leaving on the Magic on Saturday, so I had to skim back through this thread one more time!

Bumping it to the top, and in a little over a week I'll have a few dozen pictures to add! I take pictures of EVERYTHING we eat...


----------



## Goldeelox9

We got married on the Wonder a month ago today!  I took tons of pictures and will try to get them posted soon!  

Thanks for everyone posting such great pictures.  It really helps get you in the cruising spirit!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Goldeelox9 said:


> We got married on the Wonder a month ago today!  I took tons of pictures and will try to get them posted soon!
> 
> Thanks for everyone posting such great pictures.  It really helps get you in the cruising spirit!



congratualtions! what a great place to get married! and pretty pictures too! i cant wait for my big day at disney it's coming up soon.


----------



## Tink rules

Goldeelox9 said:


> We got married on the Wonder a month ago today!  I took tons of pictures and will try to get them posted soon!
> 
> Thanks for everyone posting such great pictures.  It really helps get you in the cruising spirit!



Beautiful pictures - can't wait for you to post more... 

And I LOVE your engagement ring!!!


----------



## Goldeelox9

Thank you guys!  It was a perfect wedding!  I will post pics as soon as I get them all sorted out!  What a job in itself!  LOL


----------



## Mean Queen

Here are my lobster tails from the Thanksgiving Double Dip on the Magic.






And my dessert, the Melting Pot - 





It was the best meal ever!


----------



## Jazmine8

Just got back from the Dec 7th cruise on the Disney Wonder
I don't remember the exact names but I tried this roast beef with a wine sauce in Tritons. Those fry looking things were awful but the beef was tender and very good and the green mashed looking thing is peas which were nice as well.



I also tried in Triton's the scallops, mushrooms and potatoes dish. It was very delicious.


----------



## TandT

Jazmine8 said:


> Just got back from the Dec 7th cruise on the Disney Wonder
> I don't remember the exact names but I tried this roast beef with a wine sauce in Tritons. Those fry looking things were awful but the beef was tender and very good and the green mashed looking thing is peas which were nice as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried in Triton's the scallops, mushrooms and potatoes dish. It was very delicious.



LOL....we were on the same cruise!! I had that same EXACT dish at Triton's for dinner one night.  The beef tenderloin was YUMMY...but I have to  agree the "Rutabaga" (looked like french fries) were BLAND!!

We did have a "WONDER"FUL time on the cruise


----------



## Mean Queen

The yummiest appetizer from Palo's, the portobello mushroom with polenta.  We were going to share one, but it was so good, we ended up each ordering our own.


----------



## Hollyann

Mean Queen said:


> The yummiest appetizer from Palo's, the portobello mushroom with polenta.  We were going to share one, but it was so good, we ended up each ordering our own.



OMG!  I've seen this on the thread one other time...I'm convinced!  The good news...I'll get one of my own because my husband doesn't like mushrooms!  What's up with that?  Oh, well, as long as he takes me on Disney Cruises, I'm not going to complain about this small flaw in him


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Ratatouille


----------



## Luckymomoftwo

Chocolate Peanut Butter Pie....YUMMY!!!!


----------



## lillygator

yummy!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Just got off the 12/6/08 Eastern Carribean Cruise.  A little depressed..   But no matter... here are our pics from Palo..

Our pic of the Appetizer Pizzas (Proschiuto, Mushroom & Margherita)





Arugula Salad (I think)





Pallet Cleanser (sorbet)





Prime Rib Pasta 





Filet Mignon and Potatoes





AND THE BEST - Chocolate Soufle w/Vanilla Bean Sauce





Dont remember the name - but this LOVELY Lemon drink after dinner...





YUMMY!  Wish I was there now!  It was all amazing!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Here is the cake from formal night and the Golden Mickeys


----------



## Jazmine8

Those pics look great. Itseems as though the Magic has a better selection of food than the Wonder. I really didn't like Parrot Cay much at all and neither did my tables mates.


----------



## jbuckent

Jazmine8 said:


> Those pics look great. Itseems as though the Magic has a better selection of food than the Wonder. I really didn't like Parrot Cay much at all and neither did my tables mates.



I don't like it either, but its my DHs favorite.


----------



## joeatdisney2008

Really beautiful pictures. I also liked your engagement ring...post more.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Jazmine8 said:


> Those pics look great. Itseems as though the Magic has a better selection of food than the Wonder. I really didn't like Parrot Cay much at all and neither did my tables mates.



Well, of course the Magic has a bit more because you are on the Magic many days longer!  BUT... those pics are from Palo which is the same as the Wonder!  I have been on both ships and they were equally yummy!


----------



## lvstitch

Mean Queen said:


> The yummiest appetizer from Palo's, the portobello mushroom with polenta.  We were going to share one, but it was so good, we ended up each ordering our own.




Mmmmmmm my favorite   followed by one of these




Lemoncello and Champage...usually they give this to you in a shot glass be we liked it so much she gave us a Martini glass full.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

if you eat at Palo, can you still have as much food as you want?


----------



## Mean Queen

disneypolybride2008 said:


> if you eat at Palo, can you still have as much food as you want?



Oh yes!  Here are some more pictures from our visit.  Some we split between our group of 4, some we just had on our own.  This is in addition to the portobello mushroom I posted earlier.

My tuna carpacchio (sp?)





DH's shrimp appetizer





The filet with the gorgonzola sauce.  DH and I each got one.





My friend had the lamb





Dishes we got as our sides (two are half orders) - full order of mushroom risotto (amazing!), lobster ravioli (amazing!) and a special lobster linguini in truffle oil (not so good.)





The three steps of the souffle -


----------



## Jazmine8

jbuckent said:


> I don't like it either, but its my DHs favorite.



Well have fun on your upcoming cruise. I'm jealous Hope the food is better too. People on my cruise were getting up after eating the buffet food and  most of them commented that is was the worst ever. I second that. Disney can do much better. Too bad they don't mimick Bomas or Crystal palace buffet. They could do it. I mean since the parks serves more guest than the ship and have a small window of turn around time than the ships could handle it too.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Mean Queen said:


> Oh yes!  Here are some more pictures from our visit.  Some we split between our group of 4, some we just had on our own.  This is in addition to the portobello mushroom I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> Oh thanks! I was hoping to try some of everything... is THAT allowed? Small portions of course.
> 
> Or do you just order 2 things which are each 1/2 order.
> 
> Also, is this a common thing to do or will they think we're weird?


----------



## Mean Queen

disneypolybride2008 said:


> Mean Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  Here are some more pictures from our visit.  Some we split between our group of 4, some we just had on our own.  This is in addition to the portobello mushroom I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> Oh thanks! I was hoping to try some of everything... is THAT allowed? Small portions of course.
> 
> Or do you just order 2 things which are each 1/2 order.
> 
> Also, is this a common thing to do or will they think we're weird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered what I wanted.  Not everything can be done in a half order.  But there was no limit that I was aware of.  I'm sure they are used to many odd requests.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneypolybride2008

Mean Queen said:


> disneypolybride2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered what I wanted.  Not everything can be done in a half order.  But there was no limit that I was aware of.  I'm sure they are used to many odd requests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I cant wait for all the yummy food!
Click to expand...


----------



## perdidobay

Mean Queen said:


> The yummiest appetizer from Palo's, the portobello mushroom with polenta.  We were going to share one, but it was so good, we ended up each ordering our own.



This is my favorite thing in Palo, even more than the dessert souffle!


----------



## BaxFam

The three steps of the souffle - 













[/QUOTE]

I cant wait to show this post to my husband! 
He does the 3 step souffle EVERY NIGHT on EVERY cruise we have ever been on. 
 
One of the many highlights!


----------



## lavawalker

BaxFam said:


> I cant wait to show this post to my husband!
> He does the 3 step souffle EVERY NIGHT on EVERY cruise we have ever been on.
> 
> One of the many highlights!


I cannot, cannot believe I never got to try that souffle on our cruise...  I didn't know you could order it in the other dining rooms - thought only Palo had it... and we didn't make it to Palo.... DH just did not want to dress up a third night...


----------



## Desi

We need more photos, People! I need something to keep me going for another 10 months! I need HOPE, a future, a dream.........


----------



## SILLYANDI

Did anyone keep their kids' menus and if so would you like to share? I've been able to find scans of the adult menus for all of the special nights but I'd like to include the kids menu (just the food portion not the games, etc) in our scrapbook so the kids can remember too... Ours were filty at the end of each meal and I didn't think to ask for copies!


----------



## pjpoohbear

From the Golden Mickey's Menu






loved these noodles, so buttery!

Pj


----------



## Bareacuda

All the food looks so good... I want to lick the screen! 

  I guess it was a bad time to start Weight Watchers 

  Ann


----------



## PizzieDuster

scoutsmom99 said:


> Loved those porkchops as well they were delish!
> 
> 
> It was the banana bread (yum!)
> 
> Lumieres
> 
> Shrimp Medley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Green Salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scallop Dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creme Brulee



  

 


  Creme Brulee


----------



## nzdisneymom

Our DIS friends surprised us by bringing a plate of "to go" desserts after their Tea at Palo.  Wasn't that so sweet?!  They were yummy, yummy, yummy!


----------



## ejkjmom

Just bumping this thread up...While some like to research their shore excursions, I prefer to research my food excursions LOL!!!!!


----------



## TiggerTails57

subbing..............


----------



## d4est

To go desserts from Palo, huh?  Ds says that we can go to Palo (obviously w/out him) if we bring him back a dessert...  I wouldn't have guessed you can do that!


----------



## STEAMBOAT209

Palo's on the NYEve Cruise 12/27 - 1/3/09  Brunch







































































































sorry to post so many, we just enjoyed this Brunch soooooooooo much.


----------



## Desi

OHHHHHHHHHH my goodness, I think I'll brunch at Polo's every day!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Raspberry chocolate tartlet, with two cream puffs.......


----------



## lavawalker

wow, I obviously missed out big time by not having brunch at Palos...


----------



## Bareacuda

Stop !!!!!!!
                     You're making me drool!!!!! 

   Ann


----------



## JRandAJsMom

Ohhhhhhh... these pics add inches just by LOOKING at them. I can't wait to go next week so I can come back and post my own!!!


----------



## ejkjmom

JRandAJsMom said:


> I can't wait to go next week so I can come back and post my own!!!



Please do...
We set sail 4 weeks from today   so I am anxious to see more pictures!!!!! YUM!!!!!!


----------



## tchoney

BUMP!  Its lunch time and i'm hungry!   Sure would like to see some more great pics!


----------



## Jeninpa

Venison Medallions










Escargot





Lamb is the closest dish the other is Prime Rib





Duck


----------



## alwayslisad

oh can you please tell me what those dishes are - the turkey or chicken dish with bacon wrapped asparagus looks amazing...where / what ...ohhh my !


----------



## Jeninpa

alwayslisad said:


> oh can you please tell me what those dishes are - the turkey or chicken dish with bacon wrapped asparagus looks amazing...where / what ...ohhh my !



That was duck,lol. I'll go through and label what I can remember,lol.


----------



## hgon76

Some scallop appetizer, sorry forgot exact name.  Guess I'll just HAVE to go on another cruise to find out!!! It was Lumieres.






A dessert at Parrot Cay.






The Golden Mickeys Dessert






Lasagna and Beef Tenderloin at Palo. YUM!YUM!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



Oh, wow!  Now I HAVE to go to Palo!

I can't believe there's a food porn thread for DCL!  I'm so excited!


----------



## jlowejd5

My hat is off to all of you    posting pictures.  That indicates to me that you actually put down the fork for a second to pick up the camera, something that was beyond my capability...   

My best food story from the 4-day Wonder last month.  We had dinner at Palo on Tuesday night, and we remarked to our server how much we loved the calamari.  In fact, we each had a serving of it (anybody got squid pix out there?) before dinner.

We come in the next day for brunch, and we are specifically taken to a table in our same server's section.  He says "why didn't you tell us it was your anniversary?", even though I hadn't really told anybody, I'm just convinced that DCL knows all and sees all.  He says "for you, I have special surprise" and comes walking out of the kitchen with two more plates of calamari!!  It was great, and we were definitely getting strange looks from the other brunchers (as calamari is definitely not on the brunch menu).  But that's four plates of calamari in about 14 hours, which is a LOT...


----------



## disneypolybride2008

wow i cant wait for that dessert bar at pirate's night! WOW WOW WOW
i've never seen anything like that before. i dont think i can eat some of everything but i'll try!


----------



## Kurby

wow - it's a good thing we're going on our first cruise in a few more weeks.

just how many cruises do you need to take to try all this wonderful food???


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

*waves hello*

Pics of cruises past...can't wait to take new pics this September!

Animator's peanut butter pie (which I guess is gone now):






Filet at Palo:





Gelatto at Palo:





Tenderloin at Triton's:





Anniversary cake:





Bacon wrapped filet at Animator's:


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Shrimp and asparagus at Palo:





Calamari at Palo:





Gelatto sampler at Palo:


----------



## cdfl30

Gelatto sampler at Palo:





This looks incredible!!  Is it on the menu or did you have to special request it?


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

cdfl30 said:


> Gelatto sampler at Palo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks incredible!!  Is it on the menu or did you have to special request it?



We asked our waiter what flavors that they had for gelatto and he brought that out...then asked what desserts we wanted.  Hahaha.


----------



## aspen37

Great photos everyone! I can't wait for my May 10th cruise so I add some photos to this thread.


----------



## RLccweems

Dr.Girlfriend said:


> We asked our waiter what flavors that they had for gelatto and he brought that out...then asked what desserts we wanted.  Hahaha.



I never knew they had this on the ship.  How was it? I love Gelatto!


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

RLccweems said:


> I never knew they had this on the ship.  How was it? I love Gelatto!



It was REALLY good.  Just more non-fattening goodness...LOL.


----------



## dzneygirl

It all look so DELICIOUS!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## mtanberg

was the shrimp and asparagus an appetizer or an entree and what was the green sauce on the plate?


----------



## tinkmom2

Here's some of what we ate this week on the Wonder!

My absolute favorite desert from Palo's. I think it was called Chocolate Indulgence!





From Pirate Nite this was my hubbys' dish:





Animator's Desert:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Triton's Duck:


----------



## GoofyTraci

Wow...all I can say is my mouth is watering and I think I need to loose some weight before I go on my cruise. the food looks so yummy. I think I need one of everything...Just joking. I think.


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

mtanberg said:


> was the shrimp and asparagus an appetizer or an entree and what was the green sauce on the plate?



It was an appetizer...I THINK it was a pesto type sauce.


----------



## dzneygirl

Hello fellow cruisers!  DH is wondering if there are churros on the Wonder?  Churros is his favorite thing to eat at Disneyland!


----------



## tinker1bell

I am way back on page 32 and am loving looking at these pictures.  I would love to know if the Afternoon Tea at Palo is much like the tea at the Grand Floridian and if anyone has pictures??


----------



## tinker1bell

tokyodisneydad said:


> How about drinks?




I do love the Drinks of the Day!!!!


----------



## dzneygirl

tokyodisneydad said:


> How about drinks?



O.....M.....Yumm !!!!!!  
Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

dzneygirl said:


> Hello fellow cruisers!  DH is wondering if there are churros on the Wonder?  Churros is his favorite thing to eat at Disneyland!



No... sorry... BUT.... tell him there ARE lots of snacks all over the ship... especially outside of Diversions at night - they have hot dogs, nachos. wings.... Pirate night will have a desert buffet... and of course during the day you can get everything from pizza and chicken fingers to fruit and panini's (goofy's galley...) 

& make sure you order a Mickey Bar at desert AND you can get them 24/7 from room service... 



tinker1bell said:


> I am way back on page 32 and am loving looking at these pictures.  I would love to know if the Afternoon Tea at Palo is much like the tea at the Grand Floridian and if anyone has pictures??



It's a bit more smaller than the GF one...more casual... don't forget to have the lemon Tiramisu and if you like grilled veggies, you can ask for some of those sandwiches too... I'll see if I can find some tea pictures...


----------



## DMMarla07860




----------



## Kurby

Can someone tell me what the big deal is about the Mickey bars?

We are going to try them but it seems THE MUST HAVE. Thing on the ship. Is it that good or is it that its mickeys head?


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Embarkation Day Buffet:






Embarkation Day Brownies:






Embarkation Day Desserts:






Lumiere's divine Creme Brulee


----------



## cakesnjammom

Kurby said:


> Can someone tell me what the big deal is about the Mickey bars?
> 
> We are going to try them but it seems THE MUST HAVE. Thing on the ship. Is it that good or is it that its mickeys head?


 

vanilla ice cream covered in DOVE chocolate shaped like a mickey head and ears on a stick!


----------



## ibouncetoo

The Mickey bars are just like Dove bars....so a very nice quality of chocolate. 

.


----------



## dzneygirl

Tink rules said:


> No... sorry... BUT.... tell him there ARE lots of snacks all over the ship... especially outside of Diversions at night - they have hot dogs, nachos. wings.... Pirate night will have a desert buffet... and of course during the day you can get everything from pizza and chicken fingers to fruit and panini's (goofy's galley...)
> 
> & make sure you order a Mickey Bar at desert AND you can get them 24/7 from room service...




Thanks Michelle!  The Mickey Bars are MY favorite and can't wait to have them whenever I want!  HEHEHE!


----------



## Tink rules

Kurby said:


> Can someone tell me what the big deal is about the Mickey bars?
> 
> We are going to try them but it seems THE MUST HAVE. Thing on the ship. Is it that good or is it that its mickeys head?





cakesnjammom said:


> vanilla ice cream covered in DOVE chocolate shaped like a mickey head and ears on a stick!





dzneygirl said:


> Thanks Michelle!  The Mickey Bars are MY favorite and can't wait to have them whenever I want!  HEHEHE!



And at dinner... make sure you get them with sprinkles... I know it's silly... but the sprinkles just make ME feel special...


----------



## Kurby

ohhhh good to know - i thought they had gold in them or something LOL

what time does room service start on the day you depart??  maybe we could order some before we actually leave


----------



## princssdisnygina

I believe you can get room service once you are onboard and obviously once the staterooms are open.


----------



## Tink rules

Kurby said:


> ohhhh good to know - i thought they had gold in them or something LOL
> 
> what time does room service start on the day you depart??  maybe we could order some before we actually leave



Pixie Dust...


----------



## zerog

Some lyrics from the play "Oliver"

Food, glorious food!
What wouldn't we give for
That extra bit more --
That's all that we live for
Why should we be fated to
Do nothing but brood
On food,
Magical food,
Wonderful food,
Marvellous food,
Fabulous food,

[OLIVER]
Beautiful food,

[BOYS]
Glorious food


----------



## GoofyTraci

Tink rules said:


> And at dinner... make sure you get them with sprinkles... I know it's silly... but the sprinkles just make ME feel special...





zerog said:


> Some lyrics from the play "Oliver"
> 
> Food, glorious food!
> What wouldn't we give for
> That extra bit more --
> That's all that we live for
> Why should we be fated to
> Do nothing but brood
> On food,
> Magical food,
> Wonderful food,
> Marvellous food,
> Fabulous food,
> 
> [OLIVER]
> Beautiful food,
> 
> [BOYS]
> Glorious food



Too funny


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Golden Chocolate Chocolate Award:






Passion Fruit Napoleon:






Strawberry Shortcake:






Chocolate Peanut Butter Pie:


----------



## TotallyAngelic




----------



## nikkistevej

Mmmmm- all of this food looks so good!


----------



## ~Piglet~

Great photo's everyone 

Oh the torment though - still over a year til we get to sample DCL food


----------



## MN_Cruz'n

bump


----------



## anewmac

Kurby said:


> what time does room service start on the day you depart??  maybe we could order some before we actually leave



As soon as you get into your room. I know cuz our boys did it when we got it. I know a mickey bar was ordered not sure what else, I think fries, and I got the cheese plate for hubby and I. We had just ate but they were jazzed to start ordering room service.


----------



## DMMarla07860

roast beef sandwhich-I feel in love with these hade one every day


----------



## dzneygirl

My tummy is rumbling over these pictures!  Just 12 more days tummy, 12 more days!


----------



## my3m

cdfl30 said:


> Gelatto sampler at Palo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks incredible!!  Is it on the menu or did you have to special request it?




Did not know this one before.  Is this in Brunch or Dinner?


----------



## disneypolybride2008

on my recent spring break cruise i got a sampler but it was served in a tall martini style glass.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

My gelato sampler was served in the martini glass too...I asked for 3 flavors.  I suppose if you wanted to try every flavor they would serve on a plate like the picture above.  Also I was actually very dissapointed with the gelato...it was icey and not fresh, smooth tasting like gelato should taste...to me it just tasted like regular ice cream when it gets that icey layer from being in your home freezer.  I guess I'm just spoiled having been to Italy for real Italian gelato, and really the gelato all over Europe is amazing, and luckily I have a couple places at home that do make it fresh daily.  So for Palo i'll just stick with my chocolate souffle next time!


----------



## mmackeymouse

I LOVE gelato. Never been to Italy to have the real stuff, but had some great gelato in Destin, Florida!

I recently found out we have a gelato shop about an hour from where I live, which for rural Indiana, is like........shocking.

I cannot wait to go someday, to see if it is any good.


----------



## TotallyAngelic

Creme Brulee Cheesecake from Parrot Cay Island Night!


----------



## disneypolybride2008

i was not impressed at all with the gelato either, tasted more like sorbet, it was not creamy. the chocolate had a very strong cocoa flavor which was not good. the gelato at beaches and cream looks good in pics, i should try it there.


----------



## lucas

Where can I find copies of the new menus?  The scanned copies I have seen are really small and blurry - especially when you print them.


----------



## Desi

http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/cruise/dining/menus.html


----------



## OrlandoDisneyFan

Desi said:


> http://www.magicalkingdoms.com/cruise/dining/menus.html



Those reflect the old menu choices on the Wonder.


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

OrlandoDisneyFan said:


> Those reflect the old menu choices on the Wonder.



Hey try this one once you click on the wonder menus you will see that when it is updated, let me know if this works for you?
I will send it to you.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Kurby said:


> Can someone tell me what the big deal is about the Mickey bars?
> 
> We are going to try them but it seems THE MUST HAVE. Thing on the ship. Is it that good or is it that its mickeys head?



Did you try one?  It's a Dove ice cream bar in the shape of Mickey--delicious, but I personally would have one of the many other desserts.  Or two or three!  I'm sure my boys will want one though. 

Let us know what you thought of it!


----------



## RLccweems

WDW Princess 71 said:


> My gelato sampler was served in the martini glass too...I asked for 3 flavors.  I suppose if you wanted to try every flavor they would serve on a plate like the picture above.  Also I was actually very dissapointed with the gelato...it was icey and not fresh, smooth tasting like gelato should taste...to me it just tasted like regular ice cream when it gets that icey layer from being in your home freezer.  I guess I'm just spoiled having been to Italy for real Italian gelato, and really the gelato all over Europe is amazing, and luckily I have a couple places at home that do make it fresh daily.  So for Palo i'll just stick with my chocolate souffle next time!





What flavors were there on the plate?


----------



## lbgraves

lucas said:


> Where can I find copies of the new menus?  The scanned copies I have seen are really small and blurry - especially when you print them.



They are linked in the DIS DCL FAQ thread and the one that was not as clear has been typed out.


----------



## DMMarla07860

chicken fingers and fries


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Anyone have pics of items from the new menus?


----------



## lbgraves

There are some in the thread announcing the new menus.  Once they have come out I will close this thread and start a new one to avoid confusion.


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

my3m said:


> Did not know this one before.  Is this in Brunch or Dinner?



Sorry for the REALLY late reply! 

We had this at dinner. 

We really enjoyed the gelatto.  Ours was very smooth and creamy, and had light flavors.  VERY yummy!


----------



## Pennyb123

OH MY GOSH GUYS!!!!

I had not seen this thread until today.
My 3rd DCL cruise doesn't sil until Oct. 17, 2009
How am I going to survive when looking at all of these pics makes me SOOOO HUNGRY!!!

I may have to ask for this thread to be deleted in protest!! 

I have a rumbly in my tumbly!!

Great pics to all those who submitted!!


----------



## RedSox68

OMG -- you're killin' me here!  All these pictures are incredible and could be easily used in a brochure   I cannot WAIT to get onboard in October and enjoy their food again -- it's been too long.  And I don't care what the menus are, I know we'll be happy.


----------



## Figment_Fan

Just posting to add myself to this thread.  If I ever figure out how to post pictures, I'll try to add some.


----------



## Kurby

dr&momto2boys said:


> Did you try one?  It's a Dove ice cream bar in the shape of Mickey--delicious, but I personally would have one of the many other desserts.  Or two or three!  I'm sure my boys will want one though.
> 
> Let us know what you thought of it!





yes we did - we ordered 3 once we got into our cabin and actually we didn't finish them.  Cassie only finished half while Patrick and i both only ate the ears.

they were ok but we didn't order them again


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

Getting excited about our upcoming cruise and started to look through old pics again!  

Ice cream sundae at Animator's:






Kid's steak, fries and veggies at Animator's:






Butternut squash soup at Animator's:





Shrimp wrap at Animator's:






It's been almost 2 years since our last cruise, so I can't remember the names of most of these items from Palo.  If anyone knows what they are, let me know and I'll edit the pics with titles:







I THINK this is tilapia:






EVERYONE knows what this is!  Souflee! 






























Shrimp and asparagus app:





Mushroom polenta:


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

THE most delicious filet EVER at Palo:





Brushetta plate:


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

...and a Mickey bar!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Dr........shrimp wrap and mushroom polenta, yummy!!


----------



## Dr.Girlfriend

TiggerTails57 said:


> Dr........shrimp wrap and mushroom polenta, yummy!!



  Fixing now!


----------



## Figment_Fan

Former digital camera is in process of dying - pictures coming out blurry, apurture not opening all the way all the time, etc.  Decided to get a new one before the cruise after realizing how much film and developing would cost with the old 35mm.  So, bought a Nikon P90.  Reviewed it well, checked it out at BestBuy on at least 2 occasions, played with it compared to the other cameras there.  

When we got home DW started laughing while reading the manual -- the camera comes with a FOOD SETTING!!

I have read many people on these boards, and I agree with the feeling, that it seems ackward to take pictures of your food before eating.  Must not be too bad as it is a popular enough activity to have a camera setting specifically for it.  

Cruise in 23 days and will be posting some pictures upon our return.  After all, gotta play with the new camera setting!!!


----------



## TiggerTails57

Figment_Fan said:


> Former digital camera is in process of dying - pictures coming out blurry, apurture not opening all the way all the time, etc.  Decided to get a new one before the cruise after realizing how much film and developing would cost with the old 35mm.  So, bought a Nikon P90.  Reviewed it well, checked it out at BestBuy on at least 2 occasions, played with it compared to the other cameras there.
> 
> When we got home DW started laughing while reading the manual -- the camera comes with a FOOD SETTING!!
> 
> I have read many people on these boards, and I agree with the feeling, that it seems ackward to take pictures of your food before eating.  Must not be too bad as it is a popular enough activity to have a camera setting specifically for it.
> 
> Cruise in 23 days and will be posting some pictures upon our return.  After all, gotta play with the new camera setting!!!



Oh you big tease......... Have fun!


----------



## alwayslisad

any new pics???


----------



## ibouncetoo

Anybody have a fairly recent picture of the All Hands On Deck?

I saw one from 2005 at the beginning of this thread, and I know it's nothing like that now.  I just cant face searching every page.

Thanks!

.


----------



## micDreamin

*bump*


----------



## aqua12

looks yummy, thanks for the pics, 2 months until our disney cruise..


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

What a great thread. It is nice to see what you are ordering before you do.

I am definitely taking some food shots on my upcoming cruise and will post them here.


----------



## jensen

We just booked for February 2010 and would love to start dreaming of our culinary experiences with some new photos from all our great Dis friends...


----------



## Carys

Ok, I took a number of food photos on our 4 night Wonder cruise.  I used my PDA phone camera which doesn't have a flash, so the AP photos especially are dark, but hopefully people still enjoy.  We ordered the same dishes often so will of course only include one photo of those dishes!  Kicking off my photos, I have:

The birthday celebration package cake ordered to be in our stateroom on arrival:






A conk cooler at Castaway Cay:


----------



## Carys

Breakfast photos from Tritons.  I haven't spotted the breakfast menu online so will have to rely on my faulty memory of what these dishes are!

Fruit/muesli/yoghurt dish:





Fruit bowl (not on menu, just ordered a side of fruit):





King Triton's shell:





Eggs benedict with bacon added:





Made to order omelette:





Blended strawberries/yoghurt/muesli:





Hot chocolate:





French toast/pineapple tower with bacon added:


----------



## Carys

Animator's Palette

Bread basket:





Wild mushroom risotto and porcini twist:





Creamy butternut squash soup:





Um...I have NO idea what this was sorry!





Again - looking at the menus online, not sure what this was:





Phyllo wrapped salmon fillet:





Strawberry sable:





Dessert trio:


----------



## Carys

Parrot Cay:

Cocktails with dinner (not sure what they were):











Bread basket:





Cream of asparagus soup with crabmeat:





Jamaican-marinated chicken tenderloins:





Mixed grill:





Poached halibut with clams and mussels:





Ok, now two photos of food that were not actually ours, but were our neighbouring table's.  They very kindly (although somewhat confusedly) let me snap shots of their mains (officially placing me one step closer to cruise crazydom):

Caribbean roasted chicken:





Pan seared grouper:





Back to our own food...Lemon meringue pie:





Dessert trio:


----------



## Carys

Pirate night at Parrot Cay.  I can't find the menu online so am just posting these untitled for now, but if someone could please point me toward the menu online I could come back and label them:

Bread and bean dip:











Appetizers:






(not on menu, ordered as they didn't like any of the listed option)










Entrees:


----------



## Carys

Triton's:

Cosmopolitan L'Orange:





Bread basket:





Chilled jumbo shrimp:





Chef Luis French Onion Soup





Applewood Smoked Bacon and Wild Mushroom Tart





Triton's Seared Sea Bass





Three-Cheese Lobster Macaroni





Slowly braised lamb shank:





And then I had to go and spoil my run by forgetting to take photos of dessert.  Oh well!  Hope everyone enjoys these photos


----------



## jasminewannabe

oh my i love food! i dont have any pics to post right now but im going on my first cruise in dec. i have to subscribe to this! thanks everyone for posting!


----------



## HeatherD

Carys said:


> Parrot Cay:
> 
> Cocktails with dinner (not sure what they were):


I can tell you without any doubt in my mind that this is a mojito! I adore the Black Cherry Mojitos from Buffalo Wild Wings and I'm hoping the regular ones on board are good. My first mojito was on a RCCL trip and it was bitter - almost like they left out the simple syrup and maybe were a little too rough on the mint...so it took me a long time to try another (but I'm glad I did!).


----------



## disneynan

HeatherD said:


> I can tell you without any doubt in my mind that this is a mojito! I adore the Black Cherry Mojitos from Buffalo Wild Wings and I'm hoping the regular ones on board are good. My first mojito was on a RCCL trip and it was bitter - almost like they left out the simple syrup and maybe were a little too rough on the mint...so it took me a long time to try another (but I'm glad I did!).



Thanks for identifying this......I thought it looked interesting, but if it's a mojito - then I'll definately be looking for it in Nov.


----------



## jensen

Carys said:


> Ok, I took a number of food photos on our 4 night Wonder cruise.  I used my PDA phone camera which doesn't have a flash, so the AP photos especially are dark, but hopefully people still enjoy.  We ordered the same dishes often so will of course only include one photo of those dishes!  Kicking off my photos, I have:
> 
> The birthday celebration package cake ordered to be in our stateroom on arrival:
> 
> 
> A conk cooler at Castaway Cay:


Thanks for posting all these great photos! You chose items similar to what we would eat... I love fish and DH is a meat and potatoes guy. I also LOVE mojitos, and that one looks very tasty - can't wait to have one on the ship!!


----------



## photocjr

Great pics I never get tired of seeing dcl pics but the food pics are the best.


----------



## alwayslisad

with the new menu's has anyone had any luck ordering just a plain baked tater and a steak? or plain chicken and mashed potato?


----------



## OurOhana

We just got off the Wonder for two cruises. They bent over backwards to make sure we were happy. On several nights, my husband ordered the ribeye with no sauce (It wasn't even on our menu, but they had it in other restaurants. And on pirate's night, they still brought it out even though it wasn't being served anywhere that night).  My mom and I also ordered the baked potato that night. It was plain. I never asked for mashed potatoes, so can't say if they were plain or not.

If you want it, just ask. Several nights we weren't impressed with the desserts and just asked for some ice cream with chocolate sauce - and they gave it to us. In January, before we realized we could customize things so much, we weren't impressed with the food. This time we customized everything and we liked the food more.


----------



## *Flower*

Subscribing...........


----------



## Kay1

I haven't run into this thread for a while. Thanks to all those who share their yummy photos.


----------



## podsnel

Bumping and hoping some recent cruisers will post some pics from the new menus...please???


----------



## hgon76

Same here!!!  BUMP


----------



## Hollyann

Another bump!  I'm headed out in January...so I'll have to wait until then!


----------



## DCLMan

Mixed grill at Parrot Cay





Parrot Cay


----------



## hgon76

bump


----------



## DCLMan




----------



## spacegirlbobbie

DCLMan said:


>



what is that!!! I want IT!!


----------



## DCLMan

spacegirlbobbie said:


> what is that!!! I want IT!!



That was Treasures of the Seas from Pirate Night.


----------



## ibouncetoo

I love that they are doing the dessert samplers now!

.


----------



## DCLMan




----------



## Iggipolka

Need new food pics to drool over. We're going on our first Disney cruise in 4 months and I'm already planning what I want to eat!


----------



## natale1980

Is the cheese dish or the plate of cookies from room service an additional fee?

This will be our forth cruise and we have NEVER ordered room service! 

Thanks!
-natale


----------



## hgon76

natale1980 said:


> Is the cheese dish or the plate of cookies from room service an additional fee?
> 
> This will be our forth cruise and we have NEVER ordered room service!
> 
> Thanks!
> -natale



Just for the tip My DS ordered those EVERY night.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Can a 9 year old order off the adult menu???


----------



## hgon76

YUP And an adult can order from the kids menu. And if you don't like what you order, you can order something else.  And my son's favorite thing......2 deserts everynight.  He didn't even have to ask after the 1st time he ordered 2 sundaes.  The server brought him 2 sundaes at the end of every meal from then on out.


----------



## mullertwin

I'd love to see more pics.  Anyone got some recent ones???


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Bread - left/ ???, right/ warm banana bread




Baked Crab Martinique




Parrot Cay Salad




Island-Spiced Grilled Rib-Eye of Beef




Mickey Ketchup




Parrot Cay's Sweet Temptations - Chocolate S'Mores Vanilla Cake, Creme Brulee Cheesecake, and Lemon Meringue 




Lemon Meringue Pie




Cookies


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Menu/ Bread - Freshly Baked Rosemary Potato Loaf




Caramelized Bay Scallops




Iced Tea




Crispy Romaine and Chicory Leaves
(have to find pic)
Rack of New Zealand Lamb




Jumbo Shrimp and Porcini Mushroom Tagliatelle




Roasted Chicken Breast




The Golden Chocolate Chocolate Award




off the kids menu- strawberry shortcake


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Bread- Garlic and Herb Focaccia Bread




Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist




Taleggio Cheese Tart




Creamy Butternut Squash Soup




Smoked Salmon and Trout with Goat Cheese Salad




Goofy Ketchup




Animator's Grilled Veal Chop




Animator's Sweet Temptations - Double Fudge Chocolate Cake, Cranberry and Orange Cheesecake, and Strawberry Sable


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Bread - Johnny Cake with a Pigeon Pea Relish




Black Beard's Jumbo Crab Cake




Pirate Golden "Pot Stickers"




Caribbean-Style Conch Chowder




Jack Sparrow's Barbecue Marinated Beef Short Ribs




Treasure-of-the-Seas Grilled Shrimp and Seared Scallops




Captain's Hook's Macadamia Nut-Dusted Mahi Mahi




We skipped dessert because we wanted to have room for the pirate party but we didn't care for thing we tasted, well the cookies were good so make sure you order dessert at dinner.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Bread - Warm French Country Bread with an Olive Spread




Chilled Jumbo Shrimp




"Mrs. Potts" French Onion Soup




Three-Cheese Lobster Macaroni (Didn't care for this at all)




Slowly Braised Lamb Shank (our server brought me this when he saw I barely touched my pasta) and boy oh boy was it delish!!




Lumiere's Seared Sea Bass




Grilled Farm-Raised Chicken Breast




Ice-Cream Sundae




kids menu - Chocolate Brownie with Vanilla Ice Cream and Chocolate Sauce


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Oysters Rockefeller on the Half Shell




Garlic and Herb Sautéed Shrimp




Wild Forest Mushroom Soup
have to find the pic
Baked Lobster Tail




Fettuccine with Parmesan Crusted Chicken




kids - sea and land




Anniversary cake for my parents


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Bread - Six Grain Country Bread with Caramelized Onions




Artichoke, Spinach, and Jalapeño Cheese Dip




kids - Chicken Noodle Soup




Chocolate Milkshake




kids - Grilled Beef Tenderloin




Potato Leek Soup




Crawfish and Lobster Bisque




Grilled Beef Tenderloin




Seafood Linguini Pasta




Till We Meet Again Sweet Temptations




Deep-Dish Apple-Cranberry Pie


----------



## crazymadness1990

Those are nice pics, I can't wait to go in four weeks


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

crazymadness1990 said:


> Those are nice pics, I can't wait to go in four weeks



Thank You!


----------



## podsnel

Mommyoftwinfants- Those pics were great!!!  Thanks so much for posting them!! What was the best tasting or most memorable thing you ate?


----------



## mullertwin

Great pics!  Thanks for posting them!!!


----------



## rudyrude

I believe its on the Lido deck on the ship during the BonVoyage.  Does Disney still have the Seafood Brunch?  They used to have the large crabs legs and shrimp.

Please let me know.  

Did they have any other seafood buffets?


----------



## PrincessLiLi

I'm getting hungry just looking at the pics.
I can't wait until my cruise in January.
Only downsize is that I'm taking a 3 day cruise.
Sooo.... no lobster for dinner.  

LiLi


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

There is a buffet at Palo that has a lot of seafood on it, including the king crab legs, shrimp, scallops, etc.

There was also a seafood buffet for lunch one day, with sushi, during the 7 night cruise anyway, at Parrot Cay


----------



## Tink rules

rudyrude said:


> I believe its on the Lido deck on the ship during the BonVoyage.  Does Disney still have the Seafood Brunch?  They used to have the large crabs legs and shrimp.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Did they have any other seafood buffets?



Both Topsiders on the Magic and Beach Blanket Buffet on the Wonder have lunch the day you leave along with it being served also in Parrot Cay...

They have stone crab and peel and eat shrimp along with other items.


----------



## trwprid

Mmm, I need to add "jumbo bottle of Lactaid" to my packing list.  No way I'm going to be able to turn down those creamy soups and hot dips.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

podsnel said:


> Mommyoftwinfants- Those pics were great!!!  Thanks so much for posting them!! What was the best tasting or most memorable thing you ate?



Appetizer - Caramelized Bay Scallops
Soup - Potato Leek Soup
Salad - Parrot Cay Salad (the bacon just made it taste ohh so good)
Entree - Slowly Braised Lamb Shank
Dessert - Nothing really tasted good to me 

I just want to say our servers went above and beyond, they truly made this trip memorable... my favorite thing was that Jose Louis and I Kumung would would remind me to take a picture first.


----------



## Tink rules

dessert... order a mickey bar... with sprinkles...


----------



## LMCmom25kids

thomprod said:


>



Anyone have any morre info on this cute cake? I assume not everyone gets one in thier room..????


----------



## LMCmom25kids

thomprod said:


>



Anyone have any more info on this cute cake? I assume not everyone gets one in thier room..????


----------



## su_kraft

LMCmom25kids said:


> Anyone have any more info on this cute cake? I assume not everyone gets one in thier room..????



This is one of the Bon Voyage Stateroom Celebration cakes!  The celebration comes with a large door magnet, a banner and another hanging decoration for the room and the cake.

We got one for our September sailing on the Magic.

Sue


----------



## rstackjd

Oh dear god  - we cruise on the Wonder in 5 days - going to need to buy some stretchy pants before we leave!

It's been a while since we've been on DCL (special treat, normally we cruise NCL) and I forgot how great the food is.

Gonna be fat and happy when we get home.  Well fat anyway, not so happy.


----------



## TwingleMum

Just subscribing. Planning our 1st cruise


----------



## emilyann415

bump.....I hope people will add to this!!!!


----------



## Jusacuz

Sweet Temptations but I can't remember which dining room it was from. Sorry it's so dark. All my photos are taken with my phone.


----------



## LMCmom25kids

su_kraft said:


> This is one of the Bon Voyage Stateroom Celebration cakes!  The celebration comes with a large door magnet, a banner and another hanging decoration for the room and the cake.
> 
> We got one for our September sailing on the Magic.
> 
> Sue



Was it free? Was it in your stateroom when you arrived? Does ANYONE know about this? Thanks.


----------



## LWQuestie

LMCmom25kids said:


> Was it free? Was it in your stateroom when you arrived? Does ANYONE know about this? Thanks.



No, they are not free.  You have to order it ahead of time and it will be in the stateroom when you arrive.


----------



## Tink rules

on the DCL site... you can go to the gifts section and order it..


----------



## tikibirds

Items from the first day lunch buffet at Parrot Cay

Triton's





French Onion Soup





Sea Bass





Beef Tenderloin





Creme Brulee





Brioche and Pannetone Pudding - this was amazing!





Anniversary Cake


----------



## Tink rules

thanks!


----------



## tikibirds

Items from Beach Banket Buffet Breakfast

Lunch at Triton's




Shrimp Cocktail





Ahi Tuna





Mushroom Rissoto





Forgot which type of fish this was!





Reuben





Lemon Meringue Pie





Chocolate Cake


----------



## tikibirds

Animator's Palate





Ahi Tuna Tartare





Mushroom Rissoto





Spicy Pea and Potato Samosas





Lemon-Thyme Marinated Chicken Breast





Fragrant Five-Spiced Fish





Cranberry and Orange Cheesecake





Double Fudge Chocolate Cake





Buckled Warm Apple Crumble


----------



## tikibirds

Animator's Palate - Pirates of the Caribbean Menu





Blackbeard's Jumbo Crab Cakes





The Buccaneer's Sun-Ripened Pineapple





Treasures of the Sea Grilled Shrimp and Seared Scallops





Captain Hook's Macadamia Nut Dusted Mahi Mahi





The Calypso Ice Cream Sundae





Rum Barbosa





Floating Island of Tropical Fruit Treasures





Shiver Me Timbers White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## tikibirds

Palo Brunch Offerings















Chicken Parm





Grape Pizza

Palo Dinner




Sicilian Marinated Grilled Shrimp Salad





Mozzarella and Plum Tomatoes with Balsamic Dressing





Beef Tenderloin Palo





Wild Mushroom and Hazelnut Rissoto





I think this was the Halibut





Chocolate Souffle





Anniversary Greetings


----------



## Tink rules

I'm hungry... AND I want to go to Palo!!!


----------



## szubieta

Tink rules said:


> I'm hungry... AND I want to go to Palo!!!



I second that!!  How long til I go... Think I should find a cruise in between.


----------



## Bareacuda

Pics are amazing, so much so that my dog just licked my screen!

  Next trip to Palo.... 7 months!

   Ann


----------



## mmmears

I'm so glad I found this thread!  Thank you to all of you who have posted photos here!!!


----------



## krisngreg

Oh man it is not even breakfast time and now you guys having me craving dinner....to funny!!!


----------



## runskyhy

More offerings:

March 2009 DCL Wonder food summary:
http://home.earthlink.net/~runskyhy/2009mar_meals03.pdf

October 2009 DCL Wonder food summary:
http://home.earthlink.net/~runskyhy/tripmeals20091029AMINI.pdf


----------



## kimkarli

Does anyone know how much the Bon Voyage Stateroom Celebration Cakes are?


----------



## beansf

kimkarli said:


> Does anyone know how much the Bon Voyage Stateroom Celebration Cakes are?



This is what I found on the DCL site:
Bon Voyage
Item 1171: Bon Voyage, $49
Item 1171DAIRY: Bon Voyage with Dairy-Free Cake, $49
Item 1171GLUT: Bon Voyage with Gluten-Free Cake, $49
Item 1171NUT F: Bon Voyage with Nut-Free Cake, $49
Item 1171SUGFR: Bon Voyage with Sugar-Free Cake, $49

This fun-filled package includes:

1 complimentary celebration cake 
1 cascade 
1 banner 
1 centerpiece 
1 door magnet


----------



## kimkarli

awesome, thanks!


----------



## pjpoohbear

Ok the food on the last page looks way better then what was on the Wonder in November.

Pj


----------



## tikibirds

pjpoohbear said:


> Ok the food on the last page looks way better then what was on the Wonder in November.
> 
> Pj



My photos were actually taken November 29-Dec 2 of 2009 on the Wonder.


----------



## Kay1

tikibirds said:


> My photos were actually taken November 29-Dec 2 of 2009 on the Wonder.



You're pictures are not helping my diet any.  But thanks - they are beautiful and you did a great job.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Just had TWO of these this past week.  Very sad to be home now.   Had some good eats on the Magic!

Now that the Golden Mickey's are history on the Magic, they have a new menu for formal night called Prince and Princess...some items from the Golden Mickey menu and some new.  (sorry, don't have a copy)

.


----------



## ibouncetoo

My cruise-mates picture of the much loved lava cake...with ice cream!


----------



## Beezymouse

ibouncetoo said:


> My cruise-mates picture of the much loved lava cake...with ice cream!



WOW!  Please tell me that's a warm, gooey, chocolate cake!  It looks loverly!! 

Yum Yum


----------



## ibouncetoo

Beezymouse said:


> WOW! Please tell me that's a warm, gooey, chocolate cake! It looks loverly!!
> 
> Yum Yum


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> My cruise-mates picture of the much loved lava cake...with ice cream!



Sure... go ahead... rub it in... you don't even tell us which one of the... ahem... "cruismates" had this...


----------



## ibouncetoo

Tink rules said:


> Sure... go ahead... rub it in... you don't even tell us which one of the... ahem... "cruismates" had this...


 
ALL of us had one, Cheri took the picture! 

.


----------



## Tink rules

I DO thank you very kindly for my Mickey Bar toast... I have the pic up as my computer background...


----------



## makelifehappen

I see alot of meat dishes here (which is fine by me and totally YUMMY looking), but I wonder if anyone has any vegetarian dishes?

Both my husband and youngest daughter are veg...

P.S. What's the deal with the food? Having never been, are their "rules" about food like when we buy into with the Dining Plan at WDW? 1 snack, 1 CS & 1 TS meal?


----------



## su_kraft

MOST food is included.  Not included are packaged items at the theaters or from room service.  Specialty coffees are not included, alcohol is not included.  Palo carries a $15 charge per person.  I think EVERYTHING else is included in the cruise fare.


----------



## makelifehappen

su_kraft said:


> MOST food is included.  Not included are packaged items at the theaters or from room service.  Specialty coffees are not included, alcohol is not included.  Palo carries a $15 charge per person.  I think EVERYTHING else is included in the cruise fare.



So, does that mean whenever we want? Whatever we fancy?


----------



## su_kraft

makelifehappen said:


> So, does that mean whenever we want? Whatever we fancy?


 
There are menues in the dining room, so take your pick of that - and if you want, have seconds...  Ice cream, Plutos dog house, pizza, treats in quiet cove, all of the food out on deck, yep - eat to your hearts (or stomachs) content.  Order room service (please tip your waiter) all included.  You can get food most hours that the ship is "awake" so 7am - midnight.  after that, most stuff closes down for the night.  As far as whatever you fancy, well, there are limits...    But, if you are at dinner and can't find something that you like, they will try like heck to make something that you will enjoy.


----------



## noahdove

I am trying to diet...wonder how many calories my eyes just took in??? Maybe I can pretend the tangerine I just ate was a chocolate hunk of cake or a sundae??? Keep those pictures coming...


----------



## Tink rules

You can try... 

I did 15 nights on the Panama reposition and didn't gain anything.. there's also alot of fresh fruit on board and you don't have to eat everything you see... some people think since they "paid" for it they want to get their money's worth... 

Just eat regularly.. if you drink.. that's where the calories will come from...


----------



## jenseib

makelifehappen said:


> So, does that mean whenever we want? Whatever we fancy?



From what I understand, soft drinks are included if you get them from the dining room or a certain place (I can't think of it now, but I'm sure someone will chime in) but if you get it at a bar, they charge you. This is different than othr cruiselines, as most charge for almost all drinks, including soft drinks.


----------



## Tink rules

Drinks are included with all of your meals.  Including the buffets.. 

There is a drink station on deck 9 aft by Topsiders or Beach Blanket Buffet - that is also free... they have soda, lemonade, coffee, tea... 

Generally if you order a drink from a CM, like the ones they have roaming the decks (and they don't PUSH drinks like the other cruise lines...) or at one of the bars, even soda... you will get charged... 

Smoothies and such like that in the teen club you get charged for... 

Drinks from Cove Cafe (specialty coffees) you get charged for. 

If you get soda from room service you get charged... Coffee and Tea are free... so it's good to grab a drink or something on Deck 9.  

BUT... DCL will let you bring soda on board with you... (and alcohol & water bottles too...) which is different from other cruise lines... so you can do that and save money...You MUST carry it on and it has to be able to pass through the Xray machine. Remember that if you carry it on... you will also have to lug it around with you until your room is ready - so I'd suggest a rolling carry on for that because you'll be bringing it to lunch with you.  

Hope that helps..


----------



## bigAWL

I uploaded these because some of the DISers in my cruise meet thread hadn't been to Palo's brunch.  I thought I'd cross-post them here for general enjoyment....

It's generally set up as a buffet.





Try as much or as little as you want.





Lots of bread and cheese.





These dishes could be ordered through your waiter.  You could order as many of these as you wish, as well.





Same with the delicious gourmet pizzas.  They were being ordered and passed around our table for everyone to try.





My first plate.





The chicken parmigiana is incredible.





And then a dessert sampling.


----------



## mammacaryn

To the last post.....

Those are all BRUNCH photos? I was under the impression that there was no HOT foods at the Palo brunch, which seemed odd to me. Is there an egg station too? or omellettes? I am fine with the photos you posted but usually Brunch's have some kind of eggs.

Can't wait for my brunch after seeing your photos!


----------



## mammacaryn

makelifehappen said:


> I see alot of meat dishes here (which is fine by me and totally YUMMY looking), but I wonder if anyone has any vegetarian dishes?
> 
> Both my husband and youngest daughter are veg...
> 
> P.S. What's the deal with the food? Having never been, are their "rules" about food like when we buy into with the Dining Plan at WDW? 1 snack, 1 CS & 1 TS meal?



Always a vegetarian choice on the menus.(I had a few different ones last cruise-I think one was a curry dish) The kids meals you can always get Mac and cheese or grilled cheese. Now if they are Vegan....I would put that info in early for special dietary needs.


----------



## Kay1

Thank you for the beautiful Palo photos, BigAwl. I didn't know either that there were so many hot items served at brunch.


----------



## hgon76

The brunch is AMAZING!!! If you can, I highly recommend treating yourself to the brunch!


----------



## bigAWL

mammacaryn said:


> To the last post.....
> 
> Those are all BRUNCH photos? I was under the impression that there was no HOT foods at the Palo brunch, which seemed odd to me. Is there an egg station too? or omellettes? I am fine with the photos you posted but usually Brunch's have some kind of eggs.
> 
> Can't wait for my brunch after seeing your photos!



Good point.  In fact there were eggs dishes (I found this in another photo and tried to blow it up a bit).  These were also on the table for ordering through your waiter.  I don't recall an omelette station.  But I would be surprised if you couldn't order just about any kind of omelette you wanted.


----------



## Tink rules

Yes, there are hot items... try the Veal Saltimbucco...   


The deal with food on DCL is food IS included... the extra charge for Palo is because it is an Adults only destination - the food is a bit higher quality than the dining rooms... and it takes care of the server, etc... I always tip a bit higher also because it is WAY worth it... 

& a funny story about food on a cruise...

There was one woman who's daughter came back to the room one afternoon telling her mother that she was STARVING... the mother said why didn't you just go get something to eat... and the daughter said "Yeah...like they were just going to give me the stuff..."  Ummm Yeah.... 

& Soda and some drinks are free at the drink station on Deck 9... just tell them to get used to going up there for their drinks... drinks at meals are included - other drinks, sodas and mixed or beer you are charged for if a server on deck or in a bar serves it to you... tip IS included...


----------



## mammacaryn

So, if you go to brunch, do you get your dinner servers? If not...do you tip these servers cash?


----------



## PugDad626

These were taken a week ago on our '8 day Western Magic' cruise

www.wthomas33.com/DCLfood.htm

Four dinners at Palo in one week is NOT enough!!!!


----------



## Tink rules

mammacaryn said:


> So, if you go to brunch, do you get your dinner servers? If not...do you tip these servers cash?



No these are different servers that are assigned to Palo... You can charge the extra tip to your key to the world card... 

Your regular servers stay in the diningrooms... 

You WILL see them doing other jobs on board... they often work the breakfast and lunch seatings at the restaurants and the buffet...


----------



## Mom24Princesses

kimkarli said:


> Does anyone know how much the Bon Voyage Stateroom Celebration Cakes are?



These little individual cakes were "free" on our cruise.  It is just a section of a larger sheet cake.  We just requested it a day in advance.


----------



## Tink rules

The on Bon Voyage cake that you get IN your stateroom when you are leaving port including the decorations, etc.. is $49.

Here is the link to the gifts - scroll down to find the one you are looking for...

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/p...enities/#Port Canaveral Celebrations Packages


----------



## ayumac

How about this?  My table mate requested and our server and head server made it happen.  We even had choices of vanilla or chocolate sauce.  My DD5 absolutely loved it!!  (I already had one at Palo so I gave it to her.)


----------



## Tink rules

Yeah... they really do go out of their way to make it special...

One night my friend joked about not having mozzarella sticks on the adult menu... the next night we ALL had mozarella sticks!!!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Tink rules said:


> You can try...
> 
> I did 15 nights on the Panama reposition and didn't gain anything.. there's also alot of fresh fruit on board and you don't have to eat everything you see... some people think since they "paid" for it they want to get their money's worth...
> 
> Just eat regularly.. if you drink.. that's where the calories will come from...



I agree... I also think aside from the buffets the portions are not HUGE like some restaurants so, you don't overeat.  I actually thinkg the portion sizes are perfect.


----------



## bigAWL

Here comes the Baked Alaska!


----------



## LMCmom25kids

OurDogCisco said:


>



Wow! Thanks for all the great food pics! We are going on our 1st Disney cruise in April and can't wait! Is it at all possible for you to post again but include what the food item is? Some are apparent, others are not. Thanks!


----------



## LMCmom25kids

Could someone please post a picture of the Cinderella Glass Slipper Dessert? Thank you! 

Also, does anyone know if my very picky 14 yr old son can get regular, plain old fried breaded shrimp with NO coconut? He is so picky.... if it were not for pasta, chicken tenders/nuggets and cereal, I think he would starve! LOL


----------



## bigAWL

We spotted this on our galley tour.


----------



## Madamx

That's adorable!!


----------



## Canadianfamily

Hello all!
I've been lurking this thread for quite a while (I have to take breaks every once in a while to grab some food!) and thought I'd bump it up in hopes of some new photos. We are still a year away from our next (second ever!) cruise but would love some more photos to drool over!


----------



## carmie3377

Canadianfamily said:


> Hello all!
> I've been lurking this thread for quite a while (I have to take breaks every once in a while to grab some food!) and thought I'd bump it up in hopes of some new photos. We are still a year away from our next (second ever!) cruise but would love some more photos to drool over!



Here you go!  These were from the Parrot Cay regular menu.
Braised Jerk Seasoned Pork Chop





Pan Seared Grouper (I think, this was DH's)





Creme Brule Cheesecake





Dessert Trio


----------



## carmie3377

These were from the Golden Mickeys Menu.  Sorry, I don't remember what they all are   But I don't think they have this menu anymore anyways.


----------



## carmie3377

Animator's Palate Show Menu:
Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist





Taleggio Cheese Flatbread





Animator's Sweet Temptations Trio





Didn't get pictures of the entrees this night


----------



## carmie3377

Pirate's Menu.  Again, don't have everything...

Buccaneer's Sun Ripened Pineapple - Really yummy 





Blackbeard's Jumbo Crab Cakes





Captain Hooks Macadamia Nut Dusted Mahi





Obviously, this was part of the dessert buffet.  We were too full from dinner to try of it!


----------



## carmie3377

Lumiere's Menu:
"Mrs. Potts" French Onion Soup - OMG, this was SOOOO Good!!!!





Three-Cheese Lobster Macaroni





Grilled Beef Tenderloin





Lumiere's Sweet Temptations Trio





Don't remember!!





Crème Brûlée


----------



## carmie3377

Our Final Night   I don't have any from the Captain's Dinner because we were in Palo that night.  I didn't take any picture at Palo.





Can't find a current menu so I'm not sure what all of these are called.





Vegetable Strudel





Baked Alaska





???





Now I'm starving!  Can't wait for our 15 night Panama Canal cruise in Jan.  I plan to get most of our dinner items and hopefully breakfast and lunch too!!!


----------



## Canadianfamily

That all looks so delicious, thanks for posting!
My daughter says her favourite dessert is either cheesecake or creme brulee but can never decide between the two. Now she can't wait to try the creme brulee cheesecake!


----------



## mindy327

I have looked and looked... I had them on Pirate Night, and I have looked at the menus! What were they? Heres the description.
Small round ball like meats, (looked like meatballs) to die for. I never did find out what I was eatingHopefully it wasnt RockyMountain Oysters!!!! Any input what I was eating? Cant find any pictures.


----------



## Arizona Rita

The sun ripened pineapple is my absolute favorite and I cant believe it is listed as an appetizer! Thanks for posting a photo of it and I hope they have it in June!


----------



## tchoney

BUMP!!!


----------



## BethC1952

carmie3377 said:


> Our Final Night   I don't have any from the Captain's Dinner because we were in Palo that night.  I didn't take any picture at Palo.
> 
> 
> Can't find a current menu so I'm not sure what all of these are called.
> 
> 
> Vegetable Strudel
> 
> 
> Baked Alaska
> 
> 
> ???


This looks like Celebration Cake, my favorite dessert!  I can't have chocolate, so I can't have a lot of the other offerings.  

Beth


----------



## Timon

I posted some DCL food pics on my dining review here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2387987


Enjoy!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

I just found this thread and had to sign up. It's nice to know that my DD's are not alone with this obsession. I'll show it to them after school today. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Madamx

Bump.

Anyone have any new pics?  I need a fix before my September cruise!


----------



## MissReeRee

I am soooo looking forward to my cruise now! Glad we are doing 10 nights so I can try some of EVERYTHING!!


----------



## KevieKev05

Some pictures of food from Animator's Palate on the Wonder (4/25/10)...

Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist





Smoked Salmon and Trout with Goat Cheese Salad





Baked Potato and Cheddar Cheese Soup





Double Fudge Chocolate Cake





Buckled Warm Apple Crumble


----------



## carmie3377

carmie3377 said:


> I didn't take any pictures at Palo.



I was wrong!  They weren't on my computer but when I finally cleared out my SD cards this weekend, I found some pictures from that night.  I guess I downloaded my pics of that the day prior to our dinner and then just forgot about them.  Anyway, here are some pics of our meal at Palo:

*Halibut*




*
I guess this is the Beef Tenderloin (DH's dish)*





*The Chocolate Souffle*





*Sorbet*





*Tiramisu*


----------



## szubieta

BethC1952 said:


> This looks like Celebration Cake, my favorite dessert!  I can't have chocolate, so I can't have a lot of the other offerings.
> 
> Beth



I don't like chocolate...that looks YUMMY!!


----------



## brooklynfam

there goes my diet!!!


----------



## mareeld86

Oh way too long till i get to try this food for the first time!!


----------



## ZeonStar

mareeld86,

By the looks of your signature, you're doing the exact same Honeymoon me and my wife did back in 11/2007. God, it was wonderful. A week on a cruise (Our very first one) and then 8 days at WDW for our second time. I hope you have a great Honeymoon.

Gosh I miss the Disney Cruise and all this food. Hope we have the money to go again soon! =(


----------



## orlandothebeagle

Wishes she had never clicked on this thread


----------



## threebeesatdisney

Tink rules said:


> Yes... I did order 2....



Just "bumping" this to the top!  Looks soooo good! Is this on Semi-Formal night?

  just counting down the days...LOL!


----------



## ppiew

Live it up folks!  Us poor peons on the 3-4 days don't get ANYTHING resembling lobster!!!!


----------



## mmmears

ppiew said:


> Live it up folks!  Us poor peons on the 3-4 days don't get ANYTHING resembling lobster!!!!



True, true... but we still had a wonderful cruise!!!


----------



## threebeesatdisney

I'll raise my lobster laden fork and toast you.


----------



## Tink rules

formal night... and that's 3 extra reasons to take a 7 night... or 2 reasons... unless you get 3 tails... oh whatever!!!


----------



## threebeesatdisney

I absolutely LOVE seafood so I am SOOOO looking forward to this!


----------



## Kay1

threebeesatdisney said:


> Just "bumping" this to the top!  Looks soooo good! Is this on Semi-Formal night?
> 
> just counting down the days...LOL!



Hons, I'm sure I'd order at least two. They look delish.


----------



## threebeesatdisney

I am seriously thinking about ordering three and maybe not getting an appetizer or anything beforehand.  Would they let me do that?


----------



## wild.zinnia

I've just spent a large chunk of my day looking at all of the food pics on this thread and everything looks amazing.  Now I just have to talk my DH into taking a cruise.


----------



## dflyer

threebeesatdisney said:


> Just "bumping" this to the top!  Looks soooo good! Is this on Semi-Formal night?
> 
> just counting down the days...LOL!




All I can say is YUM!


----------



## dizney-cruiser

*I'm hungry!  Where did everyone go?!?!  *


----------



## heymoonkid

tikibirds said:


> Anniversary Greetings



*snicker* Those little, um, swimmy decorations are hilarious to me.


----------



## Adsmama

what about veggies.... it seems like there are so little or few of them. I LOVE veggies. Can I request extra?


----------



## Redeemed&Loved

^^^ Yes, ALWAYS request more of what you love!


----------



## mareeld86

ZeonStar said:


> mareeld86,
> 
> By the looks of your signature, you're doing the exact same Honeymoon me and my wife did back in 11/2007. God, it was wonderful. A week on a cruise (Our very first one) and then 8 days at WDW for our second time. I hope you have a great Honeymoon.
> 
> Gosh I miss the Disney Cruise and all this food. Hope we have the money to go again soon! =(



Zeon Star,
We are very excited madly saving for the wedding and the honeymoon!
I cant wait its ages until we get to go!
7 night cruise and then 3 weeks at walt disney world!!


----------



## doombuqqy

BUMP


----------



## Alexis Green

heymoonkid said:


> *snicker* Those little, um, swimmy decorations are hilarious to me.



hahahahah!! At first when I saw them I thought "ooo very pretty" Then you look closer and *giggles* 


BUMP! I need to see more food!


----------



## Disney_Mom333

does it cost extra if you want to order double of something or 2 dishes to taste?


----------



## Kurby

no - you can order everything on the menu and if you have 4 or 5 hours to kill.... enjoy 


when we went to Palo we ordered 2 appy's each and 2 desserts each.

you'll see posts of people who say they "rolled out" of whichever restaurant.

it's true LOL - 

sometimes it's very hard to decide what you want to try and your server may say order both.

one night - i think it was Triton's i ordered half a plate of this and half a plate of that - no way i could have eaten 2 main courses that night. 

they are very accommodating


----------



## disneypolybride2008

i like to get two entrees, sampling is good! However, they always bring me the full size entree after asking for 1/2, they say it doesnt matter.. i think it does b/c i dont want to waste food so then i eat it all and i'm stuffed! I love the delicious pizza appetizer at Animators, it's so good.. tastes sweet.


----------



## cmash95

ok a few tasty treats from our december cruise


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

I can't wait to see and hear about the food from Remy.


----------



## Silverfox97

I am hoping to be able to order an entree from Parrot Cay when we are in Animator's Palate (we'll be at Palo on our PC night) - hope they will accomodate this 

I cannot wait!!!


----------



## princssdisnygina

LOL.  when we go to Palo we order 3 of the appetizer pizzas and each order one entree then we get one of the pastas to share and we order several desserts to share plus most of us get a souffle for ourselves... we definitely roll out of there! Speaking of the soufle... and the other things from Palo... YUMMY!  here are some of my pics...


----------



## cmash95

those palo pictures are awsome!! does anyone have any pictures of the brunch? my family and I are going for the first time in august and I am dying to get a peek at what they have in store for us. thanks


----------



## Mean Queen

cmash95 said:


> those palo pictures are awsome!! does anyone have any pictures of the brunch? my family and I are going for the first time in august and I am dying to get a peek at what they have in store for us. thanks



I loved the brunch so much, I dedicated an entire page to pictures of the food in our photo album from last years trip.

Here are a few:


----------



## Kay1

Yeah! New photos! Thanks, all.


----------



## OurOhana

We aren't booked for a future cruise now (have to wait a while, I'm afraid) but I love to look back at the good times. These are from our B2B on the Wonder in late September.

This is the Parrot Cay brunch (I think on embarkation day, but possibly from later in the week):


----------



## 2littlegirls

OurOhana, those are great pictures.  Were you the 1st person on the boat??


----------



## OurOhana

2littlegirls said:


> OurOhana, those are great pictures.  Were you the 1st person on the boat??



Hi there. Yes. At least most of these pics are from the embarkation lunch from the second leg of our back to back cruises on the Wonder. We had to get off the ship briefly after everyone did, and then we got back on. They let us know when we could go in for lunch, but others hadn't gotten on board yet.


----------



## engle

I know the food at BB and Parrot Cay on embarkation day is supposedly the same...I don't recall a carving station at BB...can anyone confirm that they are the same? And how can I guarantee getting into Parrot Cay...last cruise I was in boarding group 3 and was directed to BB....


----------



## ibouncetoo

Yep, the carving station is right at the end of the food line!

If you are directed to BBB/Topsiders, just say you want to go to PC.  (and you can do the reverse if they direct you to PC and you want to eat upstairs.)  They may tell you there is a wait and just say "that's fine" and head on over.  If there is a line at PC, it will move quickly.  They don't usually fill the restaurant as they don't have a full dining staff, but you'll get in.  They may seat you at a bigger table with strangers though.

.


----------



## jerseygal

Food pics look great!

Hope that the food on the Disney Dream is outstanding!

Can't wait!


----------



## NoWorriesMate

Does anyone have a picture of the herb crusted Sea Bass?

would love to see one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## globalgoofies

Wow...so much chocolate!!


----------



## doxiewawa

Oh my ... this all looks so good!


----------



## Sparkie

NoWorriesMate said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the herb crusted Sea Bass?
> 
> would love to see one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Skip the sea bass.  I dont have a picture but I can tell you it was just ok.  I found myself wishing I had gone for the filet.  The sea bass wasnt bad, but it wasnt great either.


----------



## engle

Sparkie said:


> Skip the sea bass.  I dont have a picture but I can tell you it was just ok.  I found myself wishing I had gone for the filet.  The sea bass wasnt bad, but it wasnt great either.



LOVED the Sea Bass...don't skip it...my dh got the filet and said it wasn't nearly as good as the sea bass!!!


----------



## kgoldenh

Oh WOW!  I am so excited.  Guess I should stop eating now and wait for the cruise.

so how are the exercise facilities?  I am really going to need them.


----------



## NoWorriesMate

despite the mixed reviews i would still love to see a photo of the sea bass if anyone has one, i'm trying to cook it and just want to make sure it looks a little like it should


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

NoWorriesMate said:


> despite the mixed reviews i would still love to see a photo of the sea bass if anyone has one, i'm trying to cook it and just want to make sure it looks a little like it should



Just go back a few pages on this thread.  Last night I went back and viewed about 7 pages and I know I saw it at least twice.


----------



## NoWorriesMate

I've been through all 91 pages! i can find lots of pictures of the maple salmon and a couple of other fish dishes but that is the one i can't find.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

tikibirds said:


> Items from the first day lunch buffet at Parrot Cay
> 
> Triton's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Onion Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sea Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Tenderloin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creme Brulee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brioche and Pannetone Pudding - this was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary Cake




Sea Bass is in this post.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

Carys said:


> Triton's:
> 
> Cosmopolitan L'Orange:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread basket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilled jumbo shrimp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Luis French Onion Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applewood Smoked Bacon and Wild Mushroom Tart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triton's Seared Sea Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three-Cheese Lobster Macaroni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly braised lamb shank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I had to go and spoil my run by forgetting to take photos of dessert.  Oh well!  Hope everyone enjoys these photos




Here is another one with the Sea Bass.


----------



## NoWorriesMate

Thank you - it looks very different from what i was expecting, i was looking for the herb crust - but perhaps they don't do it that way any more.


----------



## MouseinMelbourne

NoWorriesMate said:


> Thank you - it looks very different from what i was expecting, i was looking for the herb crust - but perhaps they don't do it that way any more.



In my perusing, I saw one fish dish with a macadamia nut crust.  But it wasn't sea bass.  Shall I try to find it for you?  I don't mind.


----------



## pixieprincessmom

Anyone have pics of crab legs somewhere other that Palo's?  My DD's love them and have asked it they would have them on the cruise.


----------



## Curtis McCrea

Any photos of steak? I hear it's darn good.


----------



## westiedaddy

Think I'm packing my sweat pants, or better yet, get some maternity pants to where to Palos.  I've got Palo brunch booked for sea day and dinner the last night of our 5 nighter...boarding 7/20/10!!!  Thanks for all the food shots!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Lingonberry dessert on the Ignaugral Baltic Cruise, Flavors of Scandavavia menu
Dessert from Palo's


----------



## pixie08

Arizona Rita said:


> Lingonberry dessert on the Ignaugral Baltic Cruise, Flavors of Scandavavia menu
> Dessert from Palo's



That looks too good for words!


----------



## AuroraGrace

Wow this food looks so good.  I am so excited for my cruise.  I love fruit so I am going to be in heaven.  I do have one question.  I noticed on the kids plates that there are very little veggies.  My son prefers veggies over meat so can I ask for lots of veggies for him?


----------



## ibouncetoo

AuroraGrace said:


> Wow this food looks so good. I am so excited for my cruise. I love fruit so I am going to be in heaven. I do have one question. I noticed on the kids plates that there are very little veggies. My son prefers veggies over meat so can I ask for lots of veggies for him?


 
You can ask for anything you want!  Your son will not be limited to a 'kids menu' and you won't be limited to an 'adults menu'. I often ordered a side of aspargus with my dinner. 

.


----------



## Tink rules

pixieprincessmom said:


> Anyone have pics of crab legs somewhere other that Palo's?  My DD's love them and have asked it they would have them on the cruise.



We had crab legs on the PC repo... but that was a special menu and not on the regular one.


----------



## Bareacuda

NoWorriesMate said:


> I've been through all 91 pages! i can find lots of pictures of the maple salmon and a couple of other fish dishes but that is the one i can't find.



 I didnt find it either... but I can bring you the receipe on the WBTA... in 9 weeks!!!

   Annie


----------



## Tink rules

DCL posted the recipe on Facebook a couple of weeks ago... 

http://www.facebook-disneycruiseline.com/photos/PostBlog5-24-10TartRecipe.htm


----------



## NoWorriesMate

MouseinMelbourne said:


> In my perusing, I saw one fish dish with a macadamia nut crust.  But it wasn't sea bass.  Shall I try to find it for you?  I don't mind.



Thanks that's very kind of you. 



Tink rules said:


> DCL posted the recipe on Facebook a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> sounds yummy
> 
> http://www.facebook-disneycruiseline.com/photos/PostBlog5-24-10TartRecipe.htm





Bareacuda said:


> I didnt find it either... but I can bring you the receipe on the WBTA... in 9 weeks!!!
> 
> Annie



i actually have the recipe but tried cooking it and just wasn't sure if i'd got it right - tasted ok but looked funny...   but i'm so looking forward to eating the real thing (and all the other food) in just under 9 weeks!!!!   see you then, and you to Michelle.


----------



## carmie3377

MouseinMelbourne said:


> In my perusing, I saw one fish dish with a macadamia nut crust.  But it wasn't sea bass.  Shall I try to find it for you?  I don't mind.





NoWorriesMate said:


> Thanks that's very kind of you.



I posted a picture of the Macadmia Nut Dusted Mahi-Mahi.  Here it is again   It was very good1!!!


----------



## jerseygal

DS and I love fish!!

Looks awesome! Will add it to my list of "must haves"!

This Disney Dream Cruise, Summer, 2011 will get me through a cold winter!
Yuk...Hate the cold weather! Am so much more of a "warm weather" gal!

90's here today...DS and I already took our walk to try to keep in shape!


----------



## OurOhana

Curtis McCrea said:


> Any photos of steak? I hear it's darn good.



I love seafood, but I wasn't overly happy with the seafood dishes on the Magic or Wonder. So we lived on steak. Here are some pics:

Some with sauces










And without sauce










And I can't remember what cut this was, but here ya go





Probably more than you cared to see, but we definitely liked our steak. They never seemed to overcook them, and they were tender.


----------



## PearlySwan




----------



## PearlySwan




----------



## tikibirds

Nom, nom, nom, nom, nom


----------



## FBandA

Pineapples from the Pirate Night on Wonder


----------



## mindy327

Every time I open this thread... My mouth starts to water! Seriously, I love this thread!


----------



## KS929

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>



The closest thing I have to that souffle right now are, pretzels and nutella! lmao


----------



## Otimon




----------



## Otimon

Spaghetti Capone from Palo.  Not on the menu but they'll make it for you upon request.


----------



## TwingleMum

Otimon said:


> Spaghetti Capone from Palo.  Not on the menu but they'll make it for you upon request.



That looks incredible. What are the ingredients????


----------



## Otimon

This was delicious and the best tasting Capone I've ever had on the ship.  We always ordered it but was removed from the Wonder and Magic Palo menu maybe 3 or 4 years back. However, they still continued to make it for us.   The chef came to our table after we finished and asked how we liked it (this was just last Thurs. night). He said they were still deciding on the menu for the Dream so we requested that Spaghetti Capone be a part of it. 

It was spicy enough to leave a light tingle in the mouth.  Fresh chopped tomato along with olive oil, green onion, pepper flakes and whatever other seasonings, basil, parsley and cheese.  It was sooooo good!


----------



## TwingleMum

Otimon said:


> This was delicious and the best tasting Capone I've ever had on the ship.  We always ordered it but was removed from the Wonder and Magic Palo menu maybe 3 or 4 years back. However, they still continued to make it for us.   The chef came to our table after we finished and asked how we like it (this was just last Thurs. night). He said they were still deciding on the menu for the Dream so we requested that Spaghetti Capone be a part of it.
> 
> It was spicy enough to leave a light tingle in the mouth.  Fresh chopped tomato along with olive oil, green onion, pepper flakes and whatever other seasonings, basil, parsley and cheese.  It was sooooo good!



Thanks it looks amazing. Do you think they would honor a request for it??? Do they give recipes???


----------



## Otimon

Twingle:  Don't know if they would give out the recipe but if they make it for us they would make it for you now upon request. 

Maybe if enough guests ask for it they will definitely put it back on the Palo menu in the future.


----------



## Yunchman

BUMP and DROOL!!!

Loving the pictures, going in 3 months!!! 

Note to self: Take the stairs, ALWAYS! I have to fit in my wedding dress on Friday at CC! haha


----------



## nick.turpchinoff

Yunchman said:


> BUMP and DROOL!!!
> 
> Loving the pictures, going in 3 months!!!
> 
> Note to self: Take the stairs, ALWAYS! I have to fit in my wedding dress on Friday at CC! haha



what is the exact date of your wedding!?


----------



## glassslipper2004

I don't know if they give recipes, but we once asked about a delicious dish at Artist Point at the Wilderness Lodge and they gave us one.

I read this thread all the time - thanks to everyone for so many wonderful pictures!


----------



## Yunchman

nick.turpchinoff said:


> what is the exact date of your wedding!?



We are getting married at CC on November 12th 2010


----------



## Yunchman

Any recent pics? New menus? Villains menu?


----------



## chefct

Wow, after seeing the pics of all the wonderful food on the ships, it's starting to sink in how much self control I will need to exercise. I am currently 4 months post-op from gastric bypass, And have lost 100 lbs already. My DW is having her bypass surgery Monday morning. As we don't set sail until next April, we've got 8 months to phsych ourselves up, and get ready to help each other get through it.


----------



## Momfong

chefct said:


> Wow, after seeing the pics of all the wonderful food on the ships, it's starting to sink in how much self control I will need to exercise. I am currently 4 months post-op from gastric bypass, And have lost 100 lbs already. My DW is having her bypass surgery Monday morning. As we don't set sail until next April, we've got 8 months to phsych ourselves up, and get ready to help each other get through it.



Good luck as you go down this new path in your life.


----------



## MamaPoppins

An whatever you do dont say nothing...1 night I didnt want any dessert and I said "oh nothing thank you" and our server, one of the best on the ship, loved them, brought me back a late that said nothing in chocolate.  It was 2 funny...that was my very first cruise!


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Tallin, Estonia -NOT on the ship, but a dish a cast member seated next to us at a restaurant had ordered.
I believe it was a mix of Bear, Elk and ? sausage./Users/simonds/Desktop/P1000900.JPG


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

Cptjackandcrew said:


> Tallin, Estonia -NOT on the ship, but a dish a cast member seated next to us at a restaurant had ordered.
> I believe it was a mix of Bear, Elk and ? sausage./Users/simonds/Desktop/P1000900.JPG



I guess I don't know how to post pictures. Sorry.


----------



## Zandy595

Cptjackandcrew said:


> I guess I don't know how to post pictures. Sorry.


Looks like you're trying to post them from your desktop.  I think you have to put them on a photo sharing site first, like photobucket.


----------



## Yunchman

tikibirds said:


> Animator's Palate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahi Tuna Tartare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom Rissoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spicy Pea and Potato Samosas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon-Thyme Marinated Chicken Breast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fragrant Five-Spiced Fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cranberry and Orange Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Fudge Chocolate Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckled Warm Apple Crumble



I have been looking at the menus on the disney website and I was wondering if anyone had a pic of the penne pasta with the turkey and prosciutto from the rotational dining at animators palate. I am trying to decide between the penne and the lemon marinated chicken in this post. haha apparently I am a food planner amongst other things! haha


----------



## KevieKev05

Yunchman said:


> I have been looking at the menus on the disney website and I was wondering if anyone had a pic of the penne pasta with the turkey and prosciutto from the rotational dining at animators palate. I am trying to decide between the penne and the lemon marinated chicken in this post. haha apparently I am a food planner amongst other things! haha



Here's a picture of the pasta!


----------



## Tink rules

Yunchman said:


> I have been looking at the menus on the disney website and I was wondering if anyone had a pic of the penne pasta with the turkey and prosciutto from the rotational dining at animators palate. I am trying to decide between the penne and the lemon marinated chicken in this post. haha apparently I am a food planner amongst other things! haha



Have them both!!! You can you know..


----------



## Yunchman

LOL!

Hey pasta looks better than I thought it would, question is, was it any good?


----------



## SSRJen

It was the worst thing I had onboard during my last trip! The sauce was like paste in my mouth. I couldn't eat it.


----------



## KevieKev05

Yunchman said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey pasta looks better than I thought it would, question is, was it any good?



I actually enjoyed it and I get it every time. Other family members with me also enjoyed it!


----------



## tchoney

BUMP


----------



## Conservative Hippie

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


>




Creme brulee cheesecake??

Did you hear that?  That was the sound of my jaw dropping open.


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

OMG! I can't wait to try the Creme Brulee' Cheesecake!


----------



## castaway3

Conservative Hippie said:


> Creme brulee cheesecake??
> 
> Did you hear that?  That was the sound of my jaw dropping open.



One of our favorites..it is to die for


----------



## Wyndi Mother

Well...I know that we will enjoy the desserts, but I am curious about the non-meat fare that might be found onboard...Any other vegetarians out there--or folks who have enjoyed non-meat entrees--who can offer insight?  16 days on "the cheesecake diet" might just do us in ;0)

Thanks!

Wyndi


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

My family enjoyed many wonderful desserts during the EB Repo in April. These treats were served at Lumiere's.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Wyndi -- Here is the Villians Tonight menu as an example. You will see there are multiple courses that involve veggie options, and never be afraid to make a special request. The staff is very accommodating. Bon Appetit!


----------



## noahdove

How many calories do you intake just looking at the pictures?? I guess I best lose more than what I am thinking if I want to try any of the desserts


----------



## Mean Queen

Wyndi Mother said:


> Well...I know that we will enjoy the desserts, but I am curious about the non-meat fare that might be found onboard...Any other vegetarians out there--or folks who have enjoyed non-meat entrees--who can offer insight?  16 days on "the cheesecake diet" might just do us in ;0)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wyndi



Our friends we cruise with are vegetarians and they are always happy with the vegetarian options.  I didn't take many pictures though of their meals.  But each night there were different choices.


----------



## lapdwife

I'm actually nervous about the food.  Seeing some of the pasta and steaks is helping.  Anyone else a "picky" eater?  I don't do anything from the sea, minimal chicken and  wouldn't eat Donald Duck.  Dh will be in heaven, as he doesn't get fish here.


----------



## Tink rules

Don't be... every menu has an option for chicken and I do believe Salmon.

there are also steaks on the menu every night and you can ask them to make it plain with no sauce - actually you can have them customize anything...One of my friends wanted only a ceasar salad every night and she got it along with her entree...

If you don't like what they have - they can always get you something from the other restaurants. 

Talk to your server and head server... they are there to take care of you and they do!!! 

& don't forget... even though they aren't on the menu.. you CAN get a Mickey bar for dessert every night.


----------



## PizzieDuster

MouseinMelbourne said:


> Here is another one with the Sea Bass.



Carys....my favorite pics of food so far!  Yummmy!  Your pics make the food look so delicious I want to taste each one!


----------



## SorcererChubby

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Wyndi -- Here is the Villians Tonight menu as an example. You will see there are multiple courses that involve veggie options, and never be afraid to make a special request. The staff is very accommodating. Bon Appetit!



Can you please tell me where this menu is from?.....all the food looks so good !


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

SorcererChubby said:


> Can you please tell me where this menu is from?.....all the food looks so good !




On 7-night and longer cruises, they have more "theme" menus than just the Pirate Night one on the 3 & 4 nts.  Each show night will have a themed menu IIRC and then other "special" menus that are, like the Pirate Night menu, served in all the restaurants.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

SorcererChubby said:


> Can you please tell me where this menu is from?.....all the food looks so good !



While sailing the EB Repo in April,they had a special theme night to debut the Villains Tonight show. This is he menu that was served in all the main dining rooms. We were eating in AP that evening.


----------



## Lemoe

Crab legs from parrot cay


----------



## CrystalS

I just love looking at all these food photos. I honestly think it's mostly the dining that has me wanting to cruise again!


----------



## farmfam

My daughter is a plum sauce fanatic...she needs to dip most of her meat in it to eat it.  Can anyone tell me if they serve it on the Magic?


----------



## disneylover1959

Better start my diet immediately so I can afford to eat the food without any guilt!  The pictures look fabulous and reinforce what I have heard about the food on Disney cruises.


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

Wyndi Mother said:


> Well...I know that we will enjoy the desserts, but I am curious about the non-meat fare that might be found onboard...Any other vegetarians out there--or folks who have enjoyed non-meat entrees--who can offer insight?  16 days on "the cheesecake diet" might just do us in ;0)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Wyndi


My friend is a vegeterian and has stated that the DCL has the best food of any cruise line she has gone. They will do pretty much anything you ask of them.


----------



## RaglanRoad

Wow, I miss all the wonderful food. Now I really am thinking that booking another Disney Cruise is what I need to do!


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

i cant wait to go on ours!


----------



## jjgarv

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> While sailing the EB Repo in April,they had a special theme night to debut the Villains Tonight show. This is he menu that was served in all the main dining rooms. We were eating in AP that evening.



So am I to understand that this menu was a 'once and done' deal?  I just don't want to get excited about the offerings when I sail next week...


----------



## Goldeelox9

We are cruising on the Western in January and my Husband plans on at least 3 lobster tails!  LOL


----------



## SILLYANDI

Goldeelox9 said:


> We are cruising on the Western in January and my Husband plans on at least 3 lobster tails!  LOL



OUr family ate 15 between the 6 of us. It was quite embarrassing (but not so embarrassing that we didn't keep going!)


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

jjgarv said:


> So am I to understand that this menu was a 'once and done' deal?  I just don't want to get excited about the offerings when I sail next week...



I can't say for sure, but I can say that I have seen some of the menu items on other menus in the past, such as the Turkey, NY Strip and Duckling.


----------



## pkoles

Just noticed there has been no new food pictures in over a month this is my favorite thread. You may say I'm addicted.

Please need more food pics


----------



## carmie3377

pkoles said:


> Just noticed there has been no new food pictures in over a month this is my favorite thread. You may say I'm addicted.
> 
> Please need more food pics



I know it'll be a few weeks but I plan on going picture happy with food on our 15 night PC cruise.  I've already warned the fam that I will be taking pics of most of the food


----------



## steelek_29

FBandA said:


> Pineapples from the Pirate Night on Wonder



Love this one!!!


----------



## steelek_29




----------



## steelek_29

353 by steelek_29, on Flickr




Merengue...  by steelek_29, on Flickr




Pirates night by steelek_29, on Flickr


----------



## steelek_29

179 by steelek_29, on Flickr




Last night... from Triton!! by steelek_29, on Flickr


----------



## CherylSue

We didn't get the Pirate Party menu on our 12/5 Wonder cruise.......we got the Prince and Princess Menu, a new menu for the Wonder when it goes to Alaska...........





Scallop appetizer





Cheese Souffle





Lamb


----------



## Nicoledee44

That looks great!  I love this thread!


----------



## MommaMouse411

CherylSue said:


> We didn't get the Pirate Party menu on our 12/5 Wonder cruise.......we got the Prince and Princess Menu, a new menu for the Wonder when it goes to Alaska...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scallop appetizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese Souffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb



lol wow I came on here hoping to find the name of the cheese souffle (which was delicious) and you ordered what I ordered...did you get any of the menus...I didn' ask because I thought they automatically gave them to us..oh well.


----------



## wdwmickey

Oh my gravy!  This is the first time I've seen this thread.  I'm in love   Thanks everyone for posting DCL food porn


----------



## diheartsdisney

carmie3377 said:


> I know it'll be a few weeks but I plan on going picture happy with food on our 15 night PC cruise.  I've already warned the fam that I will be taking pics of most of the food



We have fun taking pictures of our food also. Some of my favorite photo memories were of my kids holding a special treat. That's how it started. Then we started trying to take pictures of all the food items. Now we've gotten a even sillier and we will pose a stuffed disney toy with all the food pictures. It justs adds to the experience. 

I bet between us and maybe some other PC cruisers, we could have all the food items photographed. I can't wait!


----------



## dahuffy

wdwmickey said:


> Oh my gravy!  This is the first time I've seen this thread.  I'm in love   Thanks everyone for posting DCL food porn



We lovingly call this "Food Porn"


----------



## dahuffy

steelek_29 said:


>



I love cake!!!


----------



## carmie3377

diheartsdisney said:


> We have fun taking pictures of our food also. Some of my favorite photo memories were of my kids holding a special treat. That's how it started. Then we started trying to take pictures of all the food items. Now we've gotten a even sillier and we will pose a stuffed disney toy with all the food pictures. It justs adds to the experience.
> 
> I bet between us and maybe some other PC cruisers, we could have all the food items photographed. I can't wait!



Wouldn't that be cool?!?!  I'm going to do a trip report (started the pretrip today) and plan on posting pics of food in it and this thread.  

A few months ago, I was showing my cruise pics to my sis and told her about my food pics.  She said "You take pictures of food?"  Then she saw them.  Oh yeah, she was enjoying seeing them!


----------



## CherylSue

@MommaMouse.......I can't remember the Cheese Souffle name.  I forgot all about asking about the menus!  Sometimes I even forgot to take pictures of the food cause I was too busy eating it!  I might have more pictures....let me check


----------



## CherylSue

Mushroom Risotto (sp)  AWESOME!!!!!





Salad with Salmon





I can't remember the name





Tuna Tartar with Caviar




















This was the best dessert! On the Prince and Princess Menu


----------



## owensjro

CherylSue said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name



That looks like the Tomato Basil soup. Unfortunately they changed their recipe in the last year or so and it now tastes mostly like spaghetti sauce. The old recipe was much creamier and had a better basil flavor.

Jim


----------



## templed

Ok... Silly question....   My wife and best friend are like obsessed with Jello.   Can you get a simple bowl of Jello on board?


----------



## owensjro

templed said:


> Ok... Silly question....   My wife and best friend are like obsessed with Jello.   Can you get a simple bowl of Jello on board?



The kids line at the lunch buffet almost always has jello. Some days multiple flavors. My daughter was very excited one day when they had 4 colors/flavors and she got to have some of each 

Jim


----------



## Tink rules

I'm wondering what the food will be like on the dream... I'm sure menus will be posted asap... 

Of course I'm hoping I'm onboard to get the menus...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## bornred26

Do they serve any spinach dip as an appetizer?


----------



## Coach

Palo brunch on the Wonder...and my favorite..dessert!


----------



## noahdove

Coach, we are having an ice day in another way today...but, the dessert looks scrumptious.....thanks


----------



## PrincessShmoo

[/IMG]


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

A celebratory piece of cake for our Honeymoon, September 2010  - Animator's Palate


----------



## lovedaisyduck

Wow,that Mickey bar looks good.


----------



## bella-noel

oooh, I'm watering at the mouth


----------



## krisngreg

Good thing I am on a diet now. I probably need to lose 50 pounds just to eat everything I want on our cruise!!!


----------



## w-family

leaving on Saturday I cannot wait to taste all the food I have been drooling over for the past few months!  I will have some pictures when I get back!


----------



## jlindemer

Does anyone have a picture of the Rock Shrimp Carmelized Onion Cheesecake in AP?  I had it on the Wonder & I am crossing my fingers they have it this March on the Magic!


----------



## Zandy595

jlindemer said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Rock Shrimp Carmelized Onion Cheesecake in AP?  I had it on the Wonder & I am crossing my fingers they have it this March on the Magic!


I just saw that on a Dream menu.


----------



## shadowryter

MommaMouse411 said:


> lol wow I came on here hoping to find the name of the cheese souffle (which was delicious) and you ordered what I ordered...did you get any of the menus...I didn' ask because I thought they automatically gave them to us..oh well.


 I took pictures of all the menus if you want to see them. Our table mates were dying of laughter but I still had fun taking them


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Mean Queen said:


> The yummiest appetizer from Palo's, the portobello mushroom with polenta.  We were going to share one, but it was so good, we ended up each ordering our own.



This has always been my favorite too!!  It is very rich and like a dessert really.


----------



## simbasmom2

What is the sauce made of?


----------



## Kurby

i ordered that mushroom dish on our cruise in 09 and LOVED it

i tried to make it when we got home via a recipet i found on the internet but it wasn't the same and didn't turn out 

i have to wait until we go on another cruise to enjoy this again.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

jlindemer said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Rock Shrimp Carmelized Onion Cheesecake in AP? I had it on the Wonder & I am crossing my fingers they have it this March on the Magic!


 
Here you go -


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Treats from Cove Cafe


----------



## PrincessTrisha

One of my favourite dishes - the Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## dosmojito

princssdisnygina said:


> LOL.  when we go to Palo we order 3 of the appetizer pizzas and each order one entree then we get one of the pastas to share and we order several desserts to share plus most of us get a souffle for ourselves... we definitely roll out of there! Speaking of the soufle... and the other things from Palo... YUMMY!  here are some of my pics...




WOW!  What is that steak dish called?  It looks SO good.


----------



## szubieta

PrincessTrisha said:


> Treats from Cove Cafe



OMGosh!!!  I don't like chocolate much...but I think I need a bit of each of these.    

How much do they cost or are these freebies too?


----------



## Tink rules

They are included... 

anyone know if they still have the chocolate cups with the strawberry mousse?  & the almond cookies?


----------



## PrincessTrisha

szubieta said:


> OMGosh!!! I don't like chocolate much...but I think I need a bit of each of these.
> 
> How much do they cost or are these freebies too?


 
They are freebies. They change occasionally so there is no telling when you go in there what's going to be available.


----------



## tikibirds

From the Wonder December 2010

Parrot Cay Welcome Buffet Desserts







Parrot Cay Buffet Selections including Strawberry Soup - yum!


----------



## tikibirds

From Triton's

French Onion Soup






Shrimp Cocktail






Sea Bass - one of my favorite DCL entrees






So I mentioned I couldn't decide on dessert and our server brought my mom and I three of them!

Brioche and Pannetone Pudding





Creme Brulee





Grand Mariner Souffle


----------



## tikibirds

Breakfast at Triton's

Atlantis Secret Tower





Traditional Eggs Benedict with Bacon instead of Sausage


----------



## Desi

YUMMMMM! 
thank you, now I ONLY have 11 months before going on the Dream


----------



## tikibirds

Lunch at Triton's - Nassau Day

Waldorf Salad





Citrus Salad





Turkey Melt





Cheeseburger - this was disappointing; not as good as the last time I had had it





This, on the other hand, was really good - Key Lime Pie


----------



## KingRichard

tikibirds said:


> Breakfast at Triton's
> 
> Atlantis Secret Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Eggs Benedict with Bacon instead of Sausage



Wow count us in for these 2!


----------



## tikibirds

Animator's Palate

Roma Tomato and Portobello Mushrooms on Polenta Cake






Dream preview item - Potato Cheddar Soup





Confetti Tomato Salad





Creamy Butternut Squash Soup





Lemon-Thyme Marinated Chicken Breast





Another  Dream menu item - Arugula leaves and grilled vegetable salad topped with sliced beef tenderloin - if you order this ask for the dressing on the side - it would have been really good but the poor arugula was just drowning in dressing!





Buckled Warm Apple Crumble





Double Chocolate Fudge Cake


----------



## tikibirds

From Palo:

Antipasto Freddo











Margherita Pizza





Mozzarella and Plum Tomatoes with Balsamic Dressing





Sicilian Pesto Marinated Grilled Shrimp Salad (w/no mussel)





Beef Tenderloin Palo





Chocolate Souffle





Panna Cotta


----------



## szubieta

Anyone have any new pics from the Dream or Wonder PC cruise?


----------



## jenseib

I'm hoping for Dream food pics too


----------



## TinyG

I can't believe that I just looked through all 100 pages of food!

Can anyone tell me about the congratulations/birthday cake with the white frosting and the strawberry filling? It is whipped cream or butter cream?


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Just thought I'd contribute to the thread.

Baked chicken breast at Palo 





Desserts at Parrot Cay lunch buffet (clockwise: hot chocolate pudding w/caramel sauce, brownie, pound cake, strawberry tart)





Chilled mango/pineapple soup at PC (very refreshing and yummy)





The Golden Chocolate Award from Animators Palate (milk chocolate mousse, Chiffon cake w/ ganache)





Oven Roasted Tom Turkey Breast w/sweet potatoes, stuffing and green beans at AP





Yachtman's Steakhouse Grilled NY Strip at AP





Broccoli and Maytag Blue Cheese Soup (without walnuts)





Caramelized Bay Scallops





Crispy Cheese Ravioli ( I really thought I would like these, but they were served cold and too spicy for me)





Sleepy chocolate at turndown service (hey, it counts as food, right?)





edit: whoa! Those pics turned out huge! Anybody know how to make them smaller?


----------



## Zandy595

I like the "lifesize" pictures.


----------



## szubieta

Zandy595 said:


> I like the "lifesize" pictures.



I'm not complainin' either!


----------



## debdreamsofdis

Zandy595 said:


> I like the "lifesize" pictures.



haha! All except the Sleepy chocolate  I'm imagining a turndown chocolate 3 inches tall on my bed at night. Actually, that's not a bad idea!


----------



## dipdotdarlin'

This is my favorite thread- even though it makes me really hungry. PLEASE, we need some more pictures!!!!


----------



## diznefamily

21 more days


----------



## carmie3377

I just copied these from my trip report although I did take out most of the details.   I'll try to remember to come back and add them as I add them there 

I know a lot of people like pictures of the menus so they know what to expect and I do have them:













*Appetizers:*




Cajun Spiced Calamari





Chicken "Bastela"





Prosciutto, Mozzarella & Citrus Topanande "Brushetta"

*Entree*




Yachtsman Steak House Cut Grilled Sirloin Steak





Mango Chicken Salad





Roasted Pork Tenderloin





Captain Mickey's Surf and Turf (small steak and grilled shrimp) 


*Dessert*









Apple Tart-Tartin 





Kahlua Chocolate Creme Brulee


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

TinyG said:


> I can't believe that I just looked through all 100 pages of food!
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the congratulations/birthday cake with the white frosting and the strawberry filling? It is whipped cream or butter cream?


From my understanding on our cruise in January on the dream, they are no longer doing the cake, at least not complimentary. They now serve a small chocloate cake that is not very big, a single serving but with how full everyone was, we each took a small bite.

The vanilla cake with strawberry in the middle was very good, so I do hope they bring that back. If I remember correctly, it was a butter cream. Well my husband says it was a whipped cream, so hopefully someone with a better memory can answer that.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Chernabog#1fan said:


> From my understanding on our cruise in January on the dream, they are no longer doing the cake, at least not complimentary. They now serve a small chocloate cake that is not very big, a single serving but with how full everyone was, we each took a small bite.
> 
> *The vanilla cake with strawberry in the middle was very good, so I do hope they bring that back. If I remember correctly, it was a butter cream. Well my husband says it was a whipped cream, so hopefully someone with a better memory can answer that*.


 
While that cake was pretty darn tasty, I've yet to be at a table where part of it didn't go to waste...even when we took it back to our rooms.  I think the individual portion dessert is a good idea...as long as its CHOCOLATE, that is!  (or a small version of the above vanilla/strawberry one)

.


----------



## jenvin

Hot Breakfast room service (concierge room), ordered from Lumiere's breakfast menu:

Omelet with hashbrown and bacon





Eggs Benedict and sausages





Scrambled Eggs, sausage, bacon, ham, and hashbrown





Mickey waffle, pancake, and scrambled eggs


----------



## jenvin

Animator's Palate

Tuna Tartare Appetizer





Wild Mushroom Risotto





Mickey pasta kids meal with cream sauce





Green salad





Vegetable bisque (I think it was squash)





Beef tenderloin (yummy!)





Chicken penne (just okay)





Chicken dish





Dessert sampler





Brownie





Chocolate sundae


----------



## jenvin

Parrot Cay

Mac & Cheese kids meal (my kids LOVED the mac and cheese)





Bocconcini Salad





Crab Artichoke dip





Ahi Tuna





Chicken (wings, I think?) appetizer





Some kind of chilled soup (I think mango)





Caesar Salad





Spinach Salad





Some kind of broth soup (I think chicken)





Chicken with yam mash (the yam was good, can't remember the chicken)





Lamb with polenta





Some kind of white fish, can't remember which - but it was really good





Steak and lobster tail and a bacon wrapped sausage


----------



## jenvin

Cookies Too (soft ice cream chocolate/vanilla swirl, bbq ribs, coleslaw, apple salad, roast chicken)


----------



## jenvin

Lumiere's

Smoked Salmon





Fruit and Prosciutto salad





Asparagus and grape tomatoes with Hollandaise sauce





Chicken noodle soup





Oysters Rockefeller (yummy!)





Prawn Salad (yummy!)





Wild Mushroom Bisque





Beef Consomme





Beef (some kind of roast)





Tomato Risotto





Lobster Tail





Chicken with wild mushroom sauce





Berry Creme Brule





Chocolate Pyramid dessert





Chocolate Lava cake (yummy!)


----------



## jenvin

Palo's Brunch

Pesto Rotini (asked for smaller portion)





Chicken (asked for smaller portion)





Chicken Parmesan (asked for smaller portion)





Tilapia (yummy!) (asked for smaller portion)





Salmon shell pasta with capers





Chocolate pudding dessert





Variety of desserts (tiramisu, creme brule, strawberry shortcake trifle)


----------



## jenvin

Lumiere's (2nd dinner)

Escargot (surprisingly good)





I can't remember what this was, it might have been a meat filled pastry





Shrimp cocktail with sauce (yummy, the sauce was really good)





I can't remember what this was, but I remember it being good





Baked French Onion Soup





Goat Cheese Salad





Cream of Tomato Soup





Beef Medallion with Bacon wrapped green beans (yummy!)





I can't remember what this was, but I remember it being good





Lobster ravioli (I think) - asked for smaller portion





Lobster Rigatoni





Sablefish (yummy!)





Dessert pictures to follow (photobucket just crashed)


----------



## jenvin

Darn - photobucket's crashed and won't come back up - I'll post the rest tomorrow (Lumiere's 2nd dinner dessert and Palo dinner left to post)


----------



## PizzieDuster

jenvin said:


> Darn - photobucket's crashed and won't come back up - I'll post the rest tomorrow (Lumiere's 2nd dinner dessert and Palo dinner left to post)



OH MY GAWD!  

You are the queen of this thread!  Your pics are fantastic!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jenvin

PizzieDuster said:


> OH MY GAWD!
> 
> You are the queen of this thread!  Your pics are fantastic!  Thank you so much!



Aw shucks, thanks 

The funny thing is when I got home I realized that we took way more food pictures than family/kid pictures - we totally forgot to take any pictures of ourselves during dinner!  So I only have one of DH and DS with our waiter and assister server on the last day, none of the whole family at dinner, and one of DD shoveling mac and cheese in her mouth - d'oh!  And of course, we didn't bother buying any of the photo packages, but there was a really good one of us on NYE and I still am thinking about that pic - that's the only one I really wanted, actually, but I wasn't about to pay $90 just to buy that one pic.


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

ibouncetoo said:


> While that cake was pretty darn tasty, I've yet to be at a table where part of it didn't go to waste...even when we took it back to our rooms.  I think the individual portion dessert is a good idea...as long as its CHOCOLATE, that is!  (or a small version of the above vanilla/strawberry one)
> 
> .


This is very true. I like the vanilla cake with strawberries, but the cake was way too big to eat on a cruise. I nice little portion is just fine! About 95% of the one we got went to waste because they just serve too much darn food, not that I am complaining.


----------



## Mean Queen

simbasmom2 said:


> What is the sauce made of?



Are you talking about the portebello and polenta?  It's some type of balsamic sauce, slightly sweet and oh so yummy.


----------



## Jareds_mommy

just bumping up for any new pictures


----------



## Shanny145

Wow....I'm in heaven...great thread!!!!


----------



## Haley

I'm pregnant and loving these photos-- except now I'm craving dcl food and can't have any


----------



## jacksmom2009

u can order 2 meals? 





Mickey&Co said:


> Jack Sparrow's Fruit Marinated Roasted Loin of Pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH could not decide between Loin of Pork or the Black Pearl's Oven-Roasted Beef Tenderloin...so he ordered both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all mmm, mmm good!!!
> 
> M&Co


----------



## dinahfig

Yep!  You can order two desserts too!    



jacksmom2009 said:


> u can order 2 meals?


----------



## princssdisnygina

jacksmom2009 said:


> u can order 2 meals?



LOL..  You could order everything on the menu if you wanted to!


----------



## pirate

subbing!


----------



## Symans3honeybees

52 more days


----------



## princssdisnygina

pirate said:


> subbing!



Hello follow Indianaian!  You know you don't have to post a reply to sub?  Just sayin...


----------



## KaryCam

I made it through all the pages of wonderful looking food.
9 months until our Christmas cruise. I can hardly wait! 1st time on a cruise.

Hubby is a picky eater so I have appreciated people's hints. He may just have plain chicken or steak each night but hopefully he might try something with a sauce or new. Not sure what he'll do about appetizers and salads but that's his problem. 

DS and I though will be very happy to try new things and eat lots of seafood.

Thanks to those of you that post your pics of the menus too.


----------



## lillygator

we have 9-10 months until we cruise....can't wait!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

KaryCam said:


> I made it through all the pages of wonderful looking food.
> 9 months until our Christmas cruise. I can hardly wait! 1st time on a cruise.
> 
> Hubby is a picky eater so I have appreciated people's hints. He may just have plain chicken or steak each night but hopefully he might try something with a sauce or new. Not sure what he'll do about appetizers and salads but that's his problem.
> 
> DS and I though will be very happy to try new things and eat lots of seafood.
> 
> Thanks to those of you that post your pics of the menus too.



If your DH wants just a plain garden salad or something like that then they will accomodate him.  They are wonderful about that.


----------



## pearljammer

We're sailing on the Halloween cruise with some friends of ours and I told the mother going along that we'll need to lose weight for that which we'll gain while cruising.  I struggle constantly to not overeat, etc. to maintain weight so I do NOT want to have to do that on the cruise.  Seriously, I would like to lose no less than 5 to 7 before going.  Gosh only knows I love the idea eating when it feels like it's free!!  

The desserts will be my weakness.  Lawdy lawdy.  Trouble.  

Please keep posting the pics!  Love to see what we're looking forward to!


----------



## dbxazd

carmie3377 said:


> Kahlua Chocolate Creme Brulee



YUMMY!  How was the Kahlua Choc. Crem Brulee???  CB's are my fave desserts!!!
Love this thread!!  
Robin


----------



## randomiam79

Wow!  I was just saying the other night to DW that I could almost taste the escargots I'd be eating in Lumiere's in a couple weeks.  After looking at these pics I am so glad I've gone ahead and lost 10 pounds in the last 4 weeks.  If I can drop about 4-5 more in the next 2 weeks I may be able to end up where I started!  Cannot wait for this food, I mean cruise!


----------



## LaEsmralda

I just looked through 102 pages of food....OMG, I can't wait for our cruise in two months!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Loving the pics.  I just ate breakfast.Why am I hungry?  A cream brulee sounds good!!


----------



## carmie3377

dbxazd said:


> YUMMY!  How was the Kahlua Choc. Crem Brulee???  CB's are my fave desserts!!!
> Love this thread!!
> Robin



It was very good  Yes, I love Creme Brule too!  Almost always get one if I see it on the menu!!!


----------



## RedSox68

Is it just me or does the beef look TOO rare?


----------



## cruisetheworld

RedSox68 said:


> Is it just me or does the beef look TOO rare?




Not to me but the kitchen will make it any way you want it.


----------



## Queen of Oakville

I have to go back and see what pictures the PP looked at.  I saw the meat cooked on the first two or three pages and it all looked waayyyyyy over cooked.  I didn't have the patience to scroll through 103 pages, so I jumped to end to find out if DCL over-cooks their meat.

I hope DCL can do rare!


----------



## Queen of Oakville

jenvin said:


> Animator's Palate
> 
> Beef tenderloin (yummy!)





beautiful!  those pictures of well-done meat had me skeeeered.


----------



## RedSox68

Sorry, but to me that meat looks RAW    I can't stand even a LITTLE pink in my beef, but that doesn't even look like it anywhere near the heat


----------



## DreamBound23

RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, but to me that meat looks RAW    I can't stand even a LITTLE pink in my beef, but that doesn't even look like it anywhere near the heat



I'm with you!  (BTW....goooo SOX)


----------



## Tink rules

looks fine to me... The closer to mooing in the field... the better


----------



## sorul82?

Tink rules said:


> looks fine to me... The closer to mooing in the field... the better


----------



## noahdove

Same here redsox68, no blood for me...


----------



## goofysgirl

Anyone notice if there are a lot more seafood entrees on the Dream?  It seems that I was looking at a menu and found very little that did not have some type of seafood included in the meal.  Deathly allergic to all seafood here so I am very interested.


----------



## DMMarla07860

Here's some food from my Dream cruise back in February


----------



## RedSox68

DreamBound23 said:


> I'm with you!  (BTW....goooo SOX)




Not to get off topic -- but thanks.  Been a fan since my first game in 1968 and stayed faithful knowing they would someday win in my lifetime.....and then they did it twice!  YAY 

Back on topic -- love the pictures of the seafood dishes.  And those desserts are making my mouth water!


----------



## thepops

Tink rules said:


> looks fine to me... The closer to mooing in the field... the better


As my DW says, just walk it through a warm room and it's ready for her!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Really wish I could post more pics.  I posted in Dec 07, Dec 09, and only have to wait 22 months  this time instead of 24 months.  October can not get here soon enough.  I think I am just going to have to take one for the team and cruise every year instead of every other year.


----------



## La2kw

Just off the Wonder for the 3/27 MR cruise.  Fantastic cruise!  Here are some pics for you.

Palo Brunch

Seafood buffet





[/IMG]






Desserts





Chicken Parm





Pancakes


----------



## *Flower*

Looks positively YUMMY!!!


----------



## La2kw

Beach Blanket Buffet











Parrot Cay

Cream of Asparagus Soup





Baked Crab Martinique Dip





Cold Cream of Mango and Papaya Soup (YUM!)





Caribbean Roasted Chicken





Mixed Grill





Sugar Free Cheesecake





Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## La2kw

Breakfast at Triton's

Fritatta and wheat toast.





Eggs Benedict (disgustingly runny) with fast food style hash browns.  I couldn't eat the runny eggs- make sure to ask for them cooked well if you don't like them runny.





Lunch buffet at Parrot Cay






Grilled rosemary polenta cakes, grilled asparagus, and gnocchi with sundried tomato sauce.  This was a great lunch!





We shared dessert.


----------



## La2kw

Triton's- Golden Mickey's Dinner

Asparagus with citrus





Grilled Swordfish





Sweet and Sour Tofu with brown rice





Dessert
Pear Tart


----------



## La2kw

Triton's

Avocado Citrus Salad





Mushroom bacon quiche





Tomato Soup





French Onion Soup





Grilled Tenderloin





Lamb with creamy polenta- this was excellent!


----------



## La2kw

Animator's Palate

Polenta with roma tomatoes and portabella mushrooms





Seafood cheesecake.  Way too rich.





We had entrees, but I didn't take pics.

Dessert
Strawberry sable





Cranberry orange cheesecake


----------



## CrystalS

Anyone know if the Wonder has sushi lately (California Rolls in particular) and where one might get some if they do??


----------



## XMom

They did not have any when we went on the Feb 20th cruise.  We asked and a CM said they usually have a seafood buffet on the last sea day but that they were not doing it this cruise.  My hubby was bummed.  He did get his fill between shrimp cocktails, lobster and Palo Brunch though.


----------



## jenseib

RedSox68 said:


> Sorry, but to me that meat looks RAW    I can't stand even a LITTLE pink in my beef, but that doesn't even look like it anywhere near the heat



That looks perfect to me!


----------



## jenseib

Cabanas


----------



## Manon_Paul_Nina

The eggs Benedict are cooked the right way if they are runny...
Thats what makes them so jummy


----------



## jenseib

Enchanted Garden


----------



## carmie3377

La2kw said:


> Grilled rosemary polenta cakes, grilled asparagus, and gnocchi with sundried tomato sauce.  This was a great lunch!



That sounds great!  Wish I had had a chance to try that


----------



## dvccruiser76

La2kw said:


> Just off the Wonder for the 3/27 MR cruise.  Fantastic cruise!  Here are some pics for you.
> 
> Palo Brunch
> 
> Chicken Parm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pancakes



Love your pics!

What did you think about the chicken parm and pancakes? Those are the two things I am considering ordering during brunch


----------



## dvccruiser76

jenseib said:


> Enchanted Garden



How were the scallops? I was thinkin about ordering these when I go, but they don't look that appealing to me for some reason


----------



## jenseib

dvccruiser76 said:


> How were the scallops? I was thinkin about ordering these when I go, but they don't look that appealing to me for some reason



I thought they were good. I like the sauce they were sitting in, but there wasn't much. I think if I had more sauce they would even be better. The middle stuff on that plate was gross.
I am doing a dining review, the link in my signature. "So this is what a dream tastes like".


----------



## La2kw

dvccruiser76 said:


> Love your pics!
> 
> What did you think about the chicken parm and pancakes? Those are the two things I am considering ordering during brunch



Both were good, but I've had better pancakes elsewhere (not on the ship, in the real world).


----------



## MTmomma

thepops said:


> As my DW says, just walk it through a warm room and it's ready for her!



As my friends and I say, we want it to lean over and nibble on the veggies!


----------



## Seraphine

The food looks lovely - thanks for sharing all the pictures!


----------



## barbeml

Thanks to all who posted these wonderful pix! We just booked our very first DCL (June 2011, NY to Canada), good thing we have more than a year to get scrawny...looks like we could gain 20 pounds!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## chelleydi77

jenseib said:


>



What kind of panini is that?  It looks delicious!


----------



## jenseib

chelleydi77 said:


> What kind of panini is that?  It looks delicious!



Tomato mozzarella. It was pretty good.


----------



## tngal

Love the pics...just a  ? though:

What kind of drink is that in the pirate cups? Looks awesome!


----------



## Mean Queen

tngal said:


> Love the pics...just a  ? though:
> 
> What kind of drink is that in the pirate cups? Looks awesome!



I don't know about all of them, but the one with the blue and red is probably the Sunken Treasure.  We learned to make them in the Mixology class on board.  It is yummy!  I only remember it had coconut rum, midori, and blue curacao.  I bet you can find the recipe online though.


----------



## jenseib

tngal said:


> Love the pics...just a  ? though:
> 
> What kind of drink is that in the pirate cups? Looks awesome!



The ones with the blue on top and the yellowish bottom wer the drink of the day...a yellow bird.  And they were good. I tried one and it was very tasty!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Isn't there any more new food pics?  I am going through food porn withdrawals.


----------



## Rebecky

Anything recent?


----------



## MissReeRee

Here is a link to my food album from the cruise... Its been about a year since we went but I'm sure much of the food is the same... it was SO good! I gained 10 pounds in 10 days (the amount of gelato I ate while in ports didn't help either!)

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a160/reb573/cruise food/

FYI, my husband is a seafood FANATIC and ate seafood at every dinner... he loved everything (except the seafood cheesecake I think, but he doesn't like normal cheesecake) I used it as an opportunity to try TONS of new things most of which I loved!


----------



## CC197823

MissReeRee said:


> Here is a link to my food album from the cruise... Its been about a year since we went but I'm sure much of the food is the same... it was SO good! I gained 10 pounds in 10 days (the amount of gelato I ate while in ports didn't help either!)
> 
> http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a160/reb573/cruise food/
> 
> FYI, my husband is a seafood FANATIC and ate seafood at every dinner... he loved everything (except the seafood cheesecake I think, but he doesn't like normal cheesecake) I used it as an opportunity to try TONS of new things most of which I loved!




Thanks for the pics!!! My cruise is still a year away but can't wait...This will be my second cruise and on the first one I didn't experiment too much, I stuck with what I was used to but this time around I want to be sure to try lots of new things!!!


----------



## Mean Queen

I'm going to copy part of my trip report from our dinner at Remy's so there are some updated food pics on here.


Remy's is so fancy we felt like little kids playing dress up.  
















See the hidden Remy's?






The menu is a chef's tasting menu.  There were two different choices, Saveur or Gout.  (Flavor or Taste.)  Jerry, our wonderful waiter, explained all the courses and how the dinner worked.  There are also some items a la carte.  We decided to as couples try one of each and share.  But we also added one of the a la carte items.

First, a waiter made a champagne cocktail tableside.  It was very nice and refreshing.  Then they came by where we got to choose a piece of bread.  We were told not to worry, they would stop by often with more bread.  The French rolls were of course amazing.  

Next came the first course for everyone, ratatouille with an olive oil ice cream. Yummy!






Next up was the official first course from our meals.  I had the Langoustine Royal from the Saveur menu.  It's a small baby lobster (think shrimp) in a creamy Caesar type sauce.  Very good.  Very small.





DH had the smoked bison.  He liked it, I didn't get to try it.  






2nd course Saveur - Declinaison Tomate or Tomato 4 Ways
Uh oh, I don't like tomatoes.  And I was about to get it 4 ways.  

Gazpacho with a red pepper thing in the middle





Tomato Water - actually refreshing, like a V8 minus the thickness.  Plus, Parmesan Foam with tomato sauce.  Also very tasty.  





A tart with cherry tomatoes and some other stuff, eggplant maybe?  





DH likes tomatoes so he took most of that course from me and gave me his.  I lucked out.  
Lobster with vanilla bean foam






Next up I had the Turbot Cotier.  It was a lightly pan fried fish in a very good sauce.  





DH had a winner also with the Wild Loups De Mer or Sea Bass.





In between all of these courses, we were also enjoying plenty of fresh bread.  We also noticed a large cheese cart rolling around.  Which we tracked for quite a while wondering when it would come to our table.  I think we may have creeped the cheese guy out just a little.  So I decided against photographing him for fear he would never bring those cheeses over.  Also to note, we are about 2 hours into the meal about now.  

We talked to Jerry about the restaurant.  He said they only serve about 70 people a night and they do not turn over tables.  Unlike other servers, the Remy crew doesn't have to work elsewhere on the ship either.  

The next course was our fill in course we all ordered, the Alaskan King Crab.  It was served in a crepe with caviar on top, some pretty flowers, and a white sauce.  We all loved it.  We were glad we added it to our courses.






After this, it was time for the "main" course.  I had the Pigeonneau.  It was breast of pigeon baked in a puff pastry with foie gras and ham.  Very interesting.  It was a little bit gamey for my tastes, but an interesting experience. 






DH had Australian Wagyu beef.  He loved it so much he didn't share.  Nor did he even want me to take a picture, thus it is very blurry.  I also quit using my flash because I was worried it was annoying the other patrons.






Finally, the cheese table comes around.  There were many different choices some looked and smelled amazing, one smelled and tasted like dirty feet.  Not that I've tasted dirty feet, but I bet this is what it tasted like.  

We are now entering hour 3.  I knew it was too good to last.  We got a call from DD11 saying she got a message on her wave phone that DD5 wanted to be picked up.    DH said he would go get her, missing out on dessert.  Now here is the one thing that made me not so happy.  They wouldn't pack up his dessert to go, even though we had just paid $75 a person for the meal.  I hope they change that policy because I'm sure a lot of parents have trouble staying for the whole meal.  

Dessert did come and I ended up with both DH's and mine.  

His was Poached Pears.  

Pretty and tasty but....






Mine was better.  It was a chocolate fondant cake with edible gold leaf and a spicy chocolate mousse.  






At the end of the meal, Jerry gave us a nice package to take back to our kids with homemade lollipops, some chocolates, and marshmallows.  There was also a nice card and a box of chocolate from Remy's waiting back at our room when we got done to thank us for visiting.  Overall, it was an amazing meal.  I do think I'd try it again if the menu changes, because I would like to try new stuff.  Maybe I'd do the a la carte instead.  It was just a very nice experience and fun to be adventurous with my food.  






I also posted in my report about the Palo's brunch and will eventually post about Palo's dinner since we did a back to back on the Dream.  I'll try to add some of those pictures on here.


----------



## Cobrastrike




----------



## krisngreg

Yum is all I can say


----------



## Cobrastrike




----------



## Revan

jenseib said:


>




We got the Escargot at the Royal Palace - never had it before and it was amazing, we asked for a second order and 3 out of the 4 kids tried one as well as all the adults.  Everyone loved it, they tasted like mushrooms with tons of butter and garlic.


----------



## jenseib

Revan said:


> We got the Escargot at the Royal Palace - never had it before and it was amazing, we asked for a second order and 3 out of the 4 kids tried one as well as all the adults.  Everyone loved it, they tasted like mushrooms with tons of butter and garlic.



You are right...they do.  I tried to get my DD to try one, but she refused.


----------



## bombygriz

Revan said:


> We got the Escargot at the Royal Palace - never had it before and it was amazing, we asked for a second order and 3 out of the 4 kids tried one as well as all the adults.  Everyone loved it, they tasted like mushrooms with tons of butter and garlic.



I tried escargot on the Wonder a few years ago just to say I had-I was twelve. I ended up beginning a lifelong ADDICTION to them...all I can say is it's a darn good thing there's a restaurant in our town that serves them!!


----------



## szubieta

Animator's Palate

Asian Marinated Beef Tenderloin







Phyllo-wrapped Salmon Fillet


----------



## Aurore

Everything looks so yummy !!!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Its been about a week since I last saw this trhead...now I am hungry!!!  I want one of each!


----------



## uziel5000

You know, I just read this entire thread from beginning to end. All 107 pages. Only took three days. LOL

I loved it all but it needs a bit of updating. Many photobucket pics have been erased or moved so those are blind and they are everywhere in the thread. Maybe it could be given a bit of maintenance?

BTW, I'll have a bit of everything. LOL


----------



## jenseib

uziel5000 said:


> You know, I just read this entire thread from beginning to end. All 107 pages. Only took three days. LOL
> 
> I loved it all but it needs a bit of updating. Many photobucket pics have been erased or moved so those are blind and they are everywhere in the thread. Maybe it could be given a bit of maintenance?
> 
> BTW, I'll have a bit of everything. LOL



I don't know if they can or will do maitenance, but maybe a new thread and you can't post unless you prmise no ti delete them  LOL!
I never do understand why people delete pictures off photobucket though.


----------



## wdhinn89

Bump


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Animator's Palate

Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes





Marinated Angus Beef Tenderloin





Children's Macaroni and Cheese





Vine-Ripe Tomato Salad





White Shrimp Pennette Pasta





Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist





Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Enchanted Garden

Caramelized Sea Scallops





Pan-Seared Sea Bass





Sacher Torte





Trio - Chocolate Mousse, Esterhazy Cake, Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## Conservative Hippie

Royal Palace

Roasted Wild Boar Tenderloin





Royal Palace Aged Grilled Beef Tenderloin






AAA treats delivered to the staterooms on the last night


----------



## ibouncetoo

Conservative Hippie said:


> Enchanted Garden
> 
> Caramelized Sea Scallops


 

Oh Yum!  This is on the list for November! 

.


----------



## MTmomma

ibouncetoo said:


> Oh Yum!  This is on the list for November!
> 
> .



I totally loved the carmalized sea scollops as well!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Conservative Hippie said:


> Enchanted Garden
> 
> Caramelized Sea Scallops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pan-Seared Sea Bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacher Torte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trio - Chocolate Mousse, Esterhazy Cake, Strawberry Cheesecake



You had me at Scallop!


----------



## jerseygal

Thanks for the pics...That "trio" dessert looks AWESOME!


----------



## Conservative Hippie

jerseygal said:


> Thanks for the pics...That "trio" dessert looks AWESOME!



I had both the scallops and the sea bass - they were both great, although I liked the scallops best!


----------



## sbtrfly74

I'm sure some of these have already been posted and I'll try to remember what they were lol. 

Cabana 1st day lunch... was really missing the sushi!
never found anything to open the crab claws with 




Black truffle pursettes Animators palette 
I also got the onion and shrimp cheesecake gross, gross, gross.. should be served with crackers since it was more like a spread. 




Beef w/ wasabi mashed potatoes Animators palette... good




Lobster ravioli Enchanted gardens... not bad, the tuna tartar wasnt very good at all!




Seared Scallops w/ couscous I think in the background is my DD pork tenderloin




Enchanted Garden Steak w/ butter and twice baked potatoes forgot actual name of it. 




Royal Palace- Duck appetizer hated it! Let our server who was French pick out my app and dinner since he said it was French inspired... bad idea 





Didnt get a pic of the French onion soup which was very good, server said some times its salty but was fine.

Royal Palace- Rack of Lamb.. hated it, get the wild beef tenderloin. My DD had that and it was really good. 





Kids macaroni and cheese, french fries... my DD8 had this every night for dinner. She was thrilled with the mickey shaped ketchup they did.


----------



## Zandy595

Mac & cheese in a tortilla bowl with french fries - that's a lot of carbs on one plate.  

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## LuvEeyore

I would be looking  at the DCL food thread with swollen vocal cords, able to drink and eat popcicles...I am hungry!!!


----------



## shadowryter

Hi everyone, well I recently finished my trip report so I thought I would post some food pics from our cruise this past December on the Disney Wonder.
*Welcome aboard Bahama Mama...great way to start!*




*A little snack from Beach Blanket Buffet*




*Some yummy desserts*







*Sail away drink...half Pina Colada...half Strawberry Daquiri...so good*




*Pinnochio's Pizza*




*In Room Gift...Asti and Petite Fours*




*Parrot Cay Menu*




*Melon Mojito and Banana Caribe....both very good*





*Rolls, warm banana bread and banana dip*





*Baked crab dip Martinique*




*Cream of asparagus soup*





*Parrot Cay salad*




*Island spiced grilled rib eye*




*Pan seared grouper*




*Dessert Menu*




*Sweet temptations: Creme brulee cheesecake, lemon meringue pie and chocolate s'mores vanilla cake...it was ok*





*French Toast banana bread...very good*




*Surprise Anniversary cake*


----------



## ibouncetoo

I don't know what it is about them, bet I've never met a Disney Tart that I didn't like!

.


----------



## LuvEeyore

No more swollen vocal cords...wish the fo was real.  Guess I have 534 days to wait for mine.


----------



## Tink rules

ibouncetoo said:


> I don't know what it is about them, bet I've never met a Disney Tart that I didn't like!
> 
> .


----------



## bombygriz

Where's the food, people?!?! Come on, everyone's getting back from the five nighters, post some foooood pooooorn!


----------



## shadowryter

*Day two on the Wonder*

*Breakfast at Beach Blanket Buffet...really good...lots to choose from*





*Pluto's Dog House...Cheeseburger and fries...too well done for me*





*Chicken Tenders*





*Brats*





*Soft serve ice cream...small...but just enough*





*Triton’s Menu*





*Cosmopolitan L’Orange and Imagination*











*Warm French Country Bread with Olive Spread*











*Applewood Smoked Bacon and Wild Mushroom Tart*





*Prince Eric’s Escargot Gratinee*





*Duck Confit*





*Chef Louis French Onion Soup*





*Tomato Basil Soup*





*Three Cheese Lobster Macaroni*





*Tritons Sea Bass over Mushroom Herb Risotto*





*Triton’s Dessert Menu*





*Grand Marnier Soufflé*





*Chocolate Mousse*


----------



## LissaW16

Read the TR (link in my sig) for more descriptions...

Trinitys supper: 


 

 

Tims:


 

 

 

Mine:


 

 

 

Grandma Vals:


----------



## Maps05

where are the vegetables? Lots of meat, a little potato but lucky if you see any vegetables.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Maps05 said:


> where are the vegetables? Lots of meat, a little potato but lucky if you see any vegetables.


 
On the entres, the veggies do seem more like a garnish than a serving!  That's why I always order a side of veggies....brocolli or better yet, asparagus.  Also, if the vegetarian entre isn't to heavy on the starch, we may also order that to share. 

.


----------



## shadowryter

*Day three on the Wonder:*
*Castaway Cay~ Cookies Too*
*Mahi-mahi, tomatoes with some sort of dressing, ribs (yummy), cornbread, BBQ chicken, corn on the cob and some kind of little banana fritter*




*Fresh fruit*




*Of course Cookies cookie. (these were great, we took some to go)*




*Konk Cooler*





*Melon Colada, Rumrunner, Raspberry smoothie*





*Animator's Palate~Prince and Princess Menu~In place of Pirate Menu*

















*Fig and date ciabatta roll with minted yogurt dip*











*Our drinksEnchanted and Golden Slipper*











*Appetizersall good*
*Double baked aged reggiano parmesan cheese soufflé*





*Belles scallops Au Gratin*





*Coronation of mixed leaves*





*Entrees*
*DH & IRoasted filet of Beef Wellingtonnot as good as I had hoped*





*Rack of New Zealand lambDD loved this!*





*Dessert menu*





*Princess Jasmine banana bread puddingDH and DD enjoyed this.*





*Prince Charmings chilled chocolate soufflé*


----------



## jenseib

Maps05 said:


> where are the vegetables? Lots of meat, a little potato but lucky if you see any vegetables.



Theres really not a big protion of anything on the plates.  LOL! Some nights we would get two entrees or a couple of appetizers.


----------



## pjpoohbear

I always asked for a side of steamed veg, it is offered with the lighter options.  I love my veg at home, normally half my plate.  On the longer cruises I miss them so much by the end of week 1.

Pj


----------



## Tink rules

I always ask for an extra lobster tail...


----------



## oklamomof4boys

My husband took nearly 150 pictures of food alone- since we were on the Dream for 9 days and had 17 people, we had a lot of food.  I don't have time to post it all tonight, but since it was requested- here is the food from the Till We Meet Again Menu on the 5 night.
Here is the menu









Chicken Sate Appetizer




Artichoke, Spinach and Jalepeno cheese dip- very yummy!





I'll try to get the other food posted soon!
Romain Leaf with Artichoke Chips




Potato Leek Soup




Crawfish and Lobster Bisque- didn't like either soup




Oven baked Orange roughy- not my favorite




We think this is the lamb sirloin my BIL ordered




Seafood Linguini Pasta




Portabella Moussaka




Grilled Tenderloin was very good but the potatoes were gross




Apple Cranberry Pie- very good




Celebration Cake- my favorite dessert outside of Palo




Chocolate Decadence




Baked Alaska


----------



## Melis

I love all the pictures of the drinks and desserts!  Who needs a meal?


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Tink rules said:


>



I know what you are thinking.


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

WOW!  I never met a dessert buffet I didn't like.


----------



## shadowryter

Oh...I can not wait to enjoy the food on the Dream...counting down.But for now....

*Day four on the Disney Wonder*

*Tritons Brunch Menu*
*



*
*Pastries, coffee and juice*

















*Coco Bali and Caipirinha*








*Crabmeat cocktaildelicious*





*Bacon, Brie & tomato Panini*





*Eggs Benedict*





*French toastmy favorite even at home*





*Cherry Crepesyummy*





*Goofy's Gallery~Panini sandwich and fresh fruit*





*Room Service~**BLT*





*Fresh fruit*





*Mac n Cheese*





*Cheese & Crackers*





*Banana Cream Pie*





*Big Island Chocolate Chip Cookie*





*Mickey milk*





*To be continued...*


----------



## LissaW16

Animator's on the Dream:
For starters, I had the onion & shrimp cheesecake (yum!), Tim had the mushroom risotto. Next I had squash soup (also yum!), Tim had the bacon potato & cheddar soup. For the main course I had the pasta with shrimp and a light parmesan sauce, Tim had the trio of veal. This was the only entrée that I had on the whole cruise that was too big. I only ate about half of it, just because I didnt want to be too full for dessert! For dessert Tim had the cookies & cream sundae, I had a white & dark chocolate cheesecake. We enjoyed it all. And Im pretty sure my mom stole the butter knife, just because she thought it was particularly cute!

My food:


 

 

 

 

Tims food:


 

 

 

 

Trinitys (uneaten) food - not that it was bad, she just wasn't in the mood to eat:


 

Other food (someones dessert trio):


----------



## LissaW16

Enchanted Garden on the Dream 

Trinity had a fruit appetizer (which she did not eat, shes just not a honeydew melon fan), mac & cheese with French fries and veggies (she ate every bite of everything on this plate!) and a Mickey bar for dessert.

I had the Ahi Tuna with avocado appetizer (awesome!), the apple carrot curry soup (interesting, fun flavors), and the Ahi Tuna salad entrée (to DIE for good!). For dessert I had the Bananas Foster sundae (also awesome).

Tim had a green salad, I forget what else, and a steak. For dessert he had strawberry cheesecake.

My dinner:


 

 

 

 

Tims dinner:


 

 

 

Trinitys dinner:


 


Other food from Enchanted Garden (some kind of fish entrée?, a trio of ice cream and the dessert trio sampler):


----------



## LissaW16

Pirate Night (ours was in Enchanted Garden) on the Dream:


Our Pirate Night dinner was in Enchanted Garden. I had one of the specialty cocktails (the Rusty Anchor), potstickers, chilled watermelon & honeydew soup, prime rib with sweet potato sticks, and a banana and chocolate crepe for dessert.



 

 

 

 

 

Grandma Val had the crab cake appetizer and some kind of salad, I forget what else. Tim had some kind of potato soup, the seafood pasta, and a Mickey bar for dessert.

Crab cake:


 

Other food:


 

Tims supper:


 

 

 

Trinitys supper (a green salad and a beef entrée):


 

 

Chocolate dessert (skidmark!):


 

Chocolate cake dessert:


 

Pineapple appetizer that was also a dessert:


----------



## shadowryter

*Day Four Disney Wonder Continued*
*Animators Palette Menu*








*Artists Impression & True Colors Cocktails*








*Roasted Garlic Dip(forgot the bread???)*





*Rock Shrimp & Carmelized Onion Cheesecake *





*Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist*





*Roma Tomatoes & Portobello Mushrooms on a Polenta Cake*





*Butternut Squash Soup*





*Asian Marinated Beef Tenderloinreally good*





*Desert Menu*
*Animators Sweet Temptations (Strawberry Sable, Orange-Cranberry Cheesecake & Double Fudge Chocolate Cake)*





*Strawberry Sable*





*DH's Birthday Cake*


----------



## JessicasMom

shadowryter said:


> *Day Four Disney Wonder Continued*
> *Animators Palette Menu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Artists Impression & True Colors Cocktails*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roasted Garlic Dip(forgot the bread???)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rock Shrimp & Carmelized Onion Cheesecake *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wild Mushroom Risotto and Porcini Twist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roma Tomatoes & Portobello Mushrooms on a Polenta Cake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Butternut Squash Soup*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asian Marinated Beef Tenderloinreally good*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Desert Menu*
> *Animators Sweet Temptations (Strawberry Sable, Orange-Cranberry Cheesecake & Double Fudge Chocolate Cake)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Strawberry Sable*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DH's Birthday Cake*


*Thank you!
Do you recall how much they charged for the cocktails?*


----------



## shadowryter

I was curious so I took a look at my onboard account summary. Drinks seemed to be from around $5.50 to $8.50. The most expensive being in a souvenir cup. There wasn't one I didn't like


----------



## MICKEY'S DREAMERS

WOW !!! 
This thread is terrific !!!

 BIG THANKYOU to everyone !!!!

Can't wait to be sailing on the Dream ... not long now !!!! 

laura


----------



## cruisecrasher

Beach Blanket Buffet Breakfast 

His




Hers





Just thought the contrast was funny and had to take a picture!

The Wonder Fall 2010


----------



## TrustMeMom

oh. my.gosh.    I am so getting into these food pics.  I think instead of flying home from Orlando, I will have to walk home!


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

OMG!  YUMMY!


----------



## FergusBC

<GASP!?> Is is is...that a chocolate Mickey waffle I see on 'his' tray??? Oh say it ain't so?! They are going to have to roll me off the ship at the end of the cruise


----------



## Tink rules

That's ok.. they roll EVERYONE off!!!


----------



## markuehl

Yum cant wait till my "dream" comes true!


----------



## MichelleVW

Just got back from a 5 night cruise on the Dream!!!!  Gained 5.8 pounds while I was there!!!!    Thankfully I've already lost 2 of them already....


Here's part of our first lunch at Cabanas








My tiny breakfast the next morning.







Lunch at the Adult Beach.  

The steak was good!!

















This was the BEST SOUP EVER!!!   It was some gumbo soup at Cabanas.







Crab cake at Enchanted Garden.


----------



## MichelleVW

Some seafood pasta thing, I think this was pirate night.







Some chocolate desert







Fruit cobbler







DH's fish entree, can't remember what it was exactly.







DH's first plate at Palo's brunch.







My first plate at brunch.







Pancakes at Palo...the look better than they taste.


----------



## MichelleVW

Fish that DH got at Palo's.







Amazing Blue Cheese and Grape Pizza







Palo deserts







DH's appetizer at the Royal Palace







Chicken salad....way yummy!!







Grand Marnier Souffle.....FREAKING AMAZING!!!








Konk Cooler







Spinach Artichoke dip from the last night menu...really good.







Beef dish....not the best.






A desert that sounded way better than it tasted...strawberry/cheesecake, and not so good.


----------



## markuehl

I am seeing things i did not notice on the dream menus some realy great looking things!


----------



## starwarsdisney

FergusBC said:


> <GASP!?> Is is is...that a chocolate Mickey waffle I see on 'his' tray??? Oh say it ain't so?! They are going to have to roll me off the ship at the end of the cruise



I LOVE the chocolate Mickey waffles! It's one of my favorite things to eat while at WDW. We always book at Crystal Palace and I always have about 6 of the chocolate Mickey waffles. Glad to see they are on the ship. I will be having some of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tony64

Just read all 110 pages and put on about 100 lbs.


----------



## NYAna

OurDogCisco said:


> I do... Here you go.  We of course ordered cookies with it:



I love honey with a cheese plate.  They should have honey readily available right?  Thanks for posting the pic.  I traveled on the Magic in 2007 and didn't know they even had a cheese plate.  Yum!


----------



## lck33

Bump

getting super excited.....


----------



## jjgarv

Just found pictures from Remy on page 106, for anyone else who was looking.


----------



## TDluvsDaisy

Dinner tonight is going to be very bland and boring after reading this thread.  I do not know why I do this so close to eating!


----------



## aberrydisneygirl

We need more/recent pics please.  I can't wait, only 6 more months til my first DCL cruise.  Thanks for all the amazing food pics.


----------



## princesspiglet

Question about the steaks/beef dishes.  My DD8 is a huge steak eater, but she likes her meat medium well and will not eat it if she sees any blood or "juices" coming from the meat.  I see a lot of the beef dishes are swimming in juices.  Can you request no blood/juice?


----------



## kalikat420

Cheese plate!   Having honey with it is a great idea!


----------



## Shanny145

princesspiglet said:


> Question about the steaks/beef dishes.  My DD8 is a huge steak eater, but she likes her meat medium well and will not eat it if she sees any blood or "juices" coming from the meat.  I see a lot of the beef dishes are swimming in juices.  Can you request no blood/juice?


They ask how you like your steak done when they take your order so no worries


----------



## darwinsrule

Shanny145 said:


> They ask how you like your steak done when they take your order so no worries



Just best careful what you ask for.  I am with the OP however when ordering well done last week on the Dream it was more on the dry and crispy side of steak.  Medium well was equal to Well, Medium to Medium well.  Cooking steaks for a couple of thousand people can't be easy.


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

I never get tried of looking at food. haah


----------



## shera

can't wait to enjoy some of these foods


----------



## Bethshaya

When you go to the buffets, are there trays there or ways to bring some things back to your room?

If not, are there things that you pack to help bring some items back for snacking (like baggies or paper trays from fast food places?)


----------



## jjgarv

Bethshaya said:


> When you go to the buffets, are there trays there or ways to bring some things back to your room?
> 
> If not, are there things that you pack to help bring some items back for snacking (like baggies or paper trays from fast food places?)



There are trays.


----------



## MrsJobba1

Dcl food images

Here are some pics from my recent Dream cruise (Aug 16th)*

Animators palette baked shrimp cheesecake appetiser






Room service all aboard cheese plate and Caesar salad







*
**
Breakfast from enchanted garden- blueberry pancakes & Mickey waffles






Birthday cake given to me by my servers!


----------



## MrsJobba1

Dcl food images 2

Scallop appetiser from The Enchanted Garden

Dcl food images






Royal palace Lamb entree






Royal palace soufflé*






*


----------



## fitmom0f2

Bump!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Beef tenderloin And whipped potatoes with vegetables.  Delish!!!!!!


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

MrsJobba1 said:


> Dcl food images 2
> 
> Royal palace Lamb entree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How did you like the lamb entree? Haven't ever tried lamb before, and I already told DH I am eager to try something new on the cruise.. so I'm curious!


----------



## lidec

bump


----------



## pinkxray

Animator's Palate (time stamp is off. It was really 18:00)
Golden Breeze
Vodka, Amaretto, Galliano, Orange Juice, Pineapple Juice





	Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes
Pasta Purse filled with Truffle scented Cheese and coated with a delicate Champagne Sauce




Sooooo good!
	Baked Potato and Cheddar Cheese Soup
With Bacon Bits and Chives




While DH had a regular garden salad with ranch dressing




	Marinated Angus Beef Tenderloin
Carved to order on Wasabi Mashed Potatoes with Bok Choy and a Tamarind  Barbecue Reduction




DD did not like any of the appetizers so she just ordered a burger and fries.




	Cookies & Cream Sundae
Vanilla Ice Cream, Chocolate Wafer Cookies and Whipped Cream




I choose the 
	Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake
With Whipped Cream and Raspberry Coulis


----------



## MrsJobba1

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> How did you like the lamb entree? Haven't ever tried lamb before, and I already told DH I am eager to try something new on the cruise.. so I'm curious!



I loved it, it was one of my favourite of the whole cruise.


----------



## kristieseem1

bump


----------



## toy

jenseib said:


>



What does this taste like? It looks yummy!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

TOY,
I didn't care for it, I think that it could have used  more flavor, but try it you may like it, I think it is called the grand marnier souffle I think I ate it in the Royal Palace not sure I ate so much


----------



## pinkxray

Evan&Kimberly said:


> TOY,
> I didn't care for it, I think that it could have used  more flavor, but try it you may like it, I think it is called the grand marnier souffle I think I ate it in the Royal Palace not sure I ate so much



It's crazy how different opinions can be. I loved the souffle, it was my favorite dessert on the cruise. Yumm!


----------



## toy

pinkxray said:


> It's crazy how different opinions can be. I loved the souffle, it was my favorite dessert on the cruise. Yumm!



But what FLAVOR is it?


----------



## pinkxray

toy said:


> But what FLAVOR is it?



Here is the description from the menu:
Grand Marnier Soufflé
Infused with fresh Orange Zest and served with Crème Anglaise 

It had a very, very subtle hint of orange taste and then cut an x in the souffle and pour the creamy, vanilla-ey(for lack of a better word) Crème Anglaise in it. I thought it was perfect with with an after dinner coffee.


----------



## MichelleVW

toy said:


> What does this taste like? It looks yummy!





Evan&Kimberly said:


> TOY,
> I didn't care for it, I think that it could have used  more flavor, but try it you may like it, I think it is called the grand marnier souffle I think I ate it in the Royal Palace not sure I ate so much



I thought it was HEAVENLY!!    Best desert I had on the ship! Everyone has different tastes so you just need to try it for yourself....next time I'm going to order two.


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

Glad you guys enjoyed it! I didnt say it was bad it just lacked in flavor, but again I ate so much during dinner that maybe I just couldnt pick up the delicate flavors, also I am not a huge fan of sweets, like I said in the previous post try it you may like it. I must say that I think DCL's food is so much better than RCCL! Hurry up Fantasy!


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

pinkxray said:


> It's crazy how different opinions can be. I loved the souffle, it was my favorite dessert on the cruise. Yumm!



I didnt have a favorite dessert on the cruise but I did have some favorite entrees and appys, Sea Bass,Prime Rib,Roasted Chicken, Hallibut at lunch in the Royal Place, Animators little cheese pasta purses had them every night  and OMG the ravioli in tomato broth from Enchanted Garden my 5 yr old wouldnt share them with me, Oh did I mention the Sea Bass it was delish


----------



## LKShep

Absolutely the best thing I ate on our Eastern Caribbean Cruise earlier this month.

This is the orecchiette pasta with salmon and capers, served at our Palo Brunch.  The pasta was cooked perfectly, the cream sauce was divine, the little bursts of flavor from the capers... I will dream about this dish until our next cruise in 14 months.


----------



## pinkxray

Enchanted Garden
	Winter Leafs Rum, Pomegranate, Peach Schnapps, Cranberry Juice, Soda Water 







 North Atlantic Lobster Ravioli With Roasted Garlic and Sweet Basil in a lightTomato Broth 




It was alright. Nothing special. It seemed to lack something to me.


 Romaine Wedge Fresh Crisp Romaine topped with a Creamy Romano Dressing and Homemade Spiced Croutons 





We both ordered the same entrée which I dont see listed on the menu.








I also wanted to try the scallops but just asked for the scallops on the side instead of a whole other entrée.




Love everything about this meal- the beef, potatoes and scallops were very good.







 Banana Foster Sundae Rum-glazed Bananas, Vanilla Ice Cream, Whipped Cream, and Caramel Sauce 











I don't remember what exactly this were.


----------



## loveysbydesign

They told us the fudge caramel cubes & passionfruit cubes wer Goodnight kisses! I LOVED the fudge caramel ones...joked that they should offer a n entire plate of just them for dessert.


----------



## loveysbydesign

My 4 y.o. with his cupcakes from the kids menu! He loved them except for the lemon flavored frosting. He liked the strawberry frosting and the cupcakes themselves.








We all LOVED the vanilla creme brulee...was my favorite dessert and I'm a chocolate lover. Sorry didn't get pix. of it! DH had the Grand Marnier Souffle and he really liked it I though it tasted good too.


----------



## loveysbydesign

We didn;t see any chocolate Mickey waffles


----------



## VG9493

bump


----------



## Stephieann




----------



## psimon

Stephieann said:


>



I'll bite (please pardon the pun )..... I get the bread stick.... what is the bowl?

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## MrsJobba1

psimon said:


> I'll bite (please pardon the pun )..... I get the bread stick.... what is the bowl?
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



 If I'm not mistaken I believe that's a picture of the escargot ( snails)


----------



## Stephieann

psimon said:


> I'll bite (please pardon the pun )..... I get the bread stick.... what is the bowl?
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ


The bread stick was probably the worst of the dish....it was soooo hard!



MrsJobba1 said:


> If I'm not mistaken I believe that's a picture of the escargot ( snails)



You are correct and I surprisingly like them!


----------



## disney1990

Stephieann said:


> The bread stick was probably the worst of the dish....it was soooo hard!
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct and I surprisingly like them!



We had these - my granddaughters (9 & 11) at the time, loved them.  We had to request seconds.


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## Stephieann

disney1990 said:


> We had these - my granddaughters (9 & 11) at the time, loved them.  We had to request seconds.



LOL on the seconds!  Our server Taziana brought a second round out with out us asking.. LOL


----------



## cryssi

loveysbydesign said:


> They told us the fudge caramel cubes & passionfruit cubes wer Goodnight kisses! I LOVED the fudge caramel ones...joked that they should offer a n entire plate of just them for dessert.



PASSION FRUIT cubes?!?!?!?!  Must.  have.


----------



## jenseib

toy said:


> What does this taste like? It looks yummy!



It's been so long, but it was very good. I would say kind of vanilla ~ ish.  I had 2 desserts because I wasn't sure if I would like it, but wanted to try it. It was very rich, but good. My Mom and I shared it, but didn't eat the whole thing because we were so stuffed. I will order it again next year though.


----------



## dta87

toy said:


> What does this taste like? It looks yummy!



Heaven!  ... and a little bit like Lucky Charms.


----------



## KaryCam

bumping up to first page


----------



## briarwolf

I have finally convinced my DW to try the escargot on our upcoming cruise...thanks to this thread!!!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## princssdisnygina

Ok here are some pics of my last two cruises over the last month!  One is from the Magic for the Eastern Caribbean in September and on the Wonder from the Mexican Riviera in October.   Most of it is desserts...

MAGIC
We all know what this is...





Panna Cotta 





Dessert Buffet




















WONDER
Palo Brunch








































Dessert Buffet






























I know this isn't DCL but this is from Puerto Vallarta - Chicos
LOVED the salsa!


----------



## princssdisnygina

Bump.


----------



## psimon

We need more DCL food shots..... keep 'em coming!

Just counting the days...


---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## ibouncetoo

cryssi said:


> PASSION FRUIT cubes?!?!?!?! Must. have.


 
And they are really, really GOOD!  As a matter of fact, they are second only to the Palo Panna Cotta.

.


----------



## Cruella 66

MrsJobba1 said:


> Dcl food images
> 
> Here are some pics from my recent Dream cruise (Aug 16th)*
> 
> Animators palette baked shrimp cheesecake appetiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room service all aboard cheese plate and Caesar salad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **
> Breakfast from enchanted garden- blueberry pancakes & Mickey waffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday cake given to me by my servers!



I had heard they don't do birthday cakes anymore.  My daughter turns 16 on our cruise...did you put in any special requests?  Thank you, Cindy


----------



## psimon

Cruella 66 said:


> I had heard they don't do birthday cakes anymore.  My daughter turns 16 on our cruise...did you put in any special requests?  Thank you, Cindy



I have boy/girl twins turning 16 the second night out... sure hope I can get something special for them.

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## SoCaOC-Mom

psimon said:


> I have boy/girl twins turning 16 the second night out... sure hope I can get something special for them.
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



I had also read they didn't offer free birthday cakes (but they are available for a fee) but they still would take a regular dessert offering and put a birthday chocolate banner (as seen above) on it or write happy birthday on the plate with gel.


----------



## Cruella 66

psimon said:


> I have boy/girl twins turning 16 the second night out... sure hope I can get something special for them.
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



What cruise are you on?


----------



## mellyp

cant wait for my next cruise!!!


----------



## psimon

Cruella 66 said:


> What cruise are you on?



8/19/12 Dream


----------



## Cruella 66

psimon said:


> 8/19/12 Dream



Oh, we're on the Magic in December and my DD turns 16 during that cruise.


----------



## BusyBeesMom

bump


----------



## psimon

Bump... more pictures please!


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Enchanted Garden dinner:

Hummus spread:






Bread:






Lobster Ravioli Appetizer:






Mushroom Appetizer:











Soup:






Scallop Entree:






Double portion of Prime Rib:











Vegetable Croquettes from kids menu:






Fish with Risotto:











Lemon Cake dessert:






Sacher Cake:






Strawberry Shortcake (kids menu)






Dessert trio:






Ice cream sundae:


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Royal Palace Dinner:

Melon Boat (kids menu):






bread:






Souffle:






Shrimp and Lobster appetizer:






French onion Soup:






Salad with goat cheese:






Wild Boar:






Lamb Chops:






Beef:






Kids banana split and creme brulee:






Ice cream sundae:






"ruined" grand marnier souffle:






Special Halloween dessert:


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Pirate Night (sorry for the orange / red glow on the photos - the lighting in this restaurant near our seat was awful).

Rolls:






Beans to go with the bread:






Special order fruit plate (my mother is allergic to crab and calamari so the pirate menu was a tough one for her - tonight she special ordered her dinner):






Pineapple and coconut banana:






"regular" shrimp and scallop pasta:
















My mothers special order shrimp and scallop pasta (made with penne as since the stroke she's not able to swallow long, thin pasta):











beef rib:






Chocolate cake:






strawberry shortcake:






cobbler with ice cream:






"cheese"cake:


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Animators Palate

Bread:






Pasta pursettes:






Risotto:






Asian beef tenderloin:











Swordfish:











Shrimp pasta:











Brownie Cheesecake:






lemon pudding:






Chocolate walnut cake:






Apple strudel:






Ice cream sundae:


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Cabana's Dinner

Roll:






Risotto:






Pasta Pursettes:






Salad:






Baked potato soup:






steak:






Mustard potatoes:






baked potato:






chocolate cake with a scoop of vanilla ice cream:






Cabanas sundae (pineapple and caramel)


----------



## LuvEeyore

yummmm!!!!!!!!eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!

Good to see more posts.


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Sit down lunches (Royal Palace - 2 different days):

bread:






shrimp cocktail:











Fish:






pulled pork sandwich:






steak:






butternut squash risotto with a corn dog on the side:






bacon cheeseburger:






salad:






kids cupcake dessert:






lemon mousse:






other dessert:






apple strudel:






Mango cheesecake:






ice cream sundae:






brushetta:






salmon:






kids mac n cheese:






kids grilled cheese:






banana split






kids cupcakes:


----------



## Patrickprincess

PrincessTrisha said:


> Sit down lunches (Royal Palace - 2 different days):
> 
> bread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shrimp cocktail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled pork sandwich:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butternut squash risotto with a corn dog on the side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bacon cheeseburger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids cupcake dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemon mousse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple strudel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango cheesecake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream sundae:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brushetta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salmon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids mac n cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids grilled cheese:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana split
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids cupcakes:


Thanks for the photos. The food looks wonderfull. You made me so hungery. I had a tooth pulled on thursday and i'm eatting soft foods until sunday


----------



## PrincessTrisha

Room Service Items:

cheese plate:











Salmon with orzo pasta and asparagus:






Chicken Fajita:






chicken wings:






Tomato soup:






Nicoise Salad:






Steak sandwich:






Vegetable pizza:






Mickey bar:






Cakes of day:


----------



## simbasmom2

Thanks for all of the recent pictures! I love the mickey bar picture...cute!


----------



## LuvEeyore

Soon, Fantasy food will be here too!!


----------



## DVCTigger

Using this to bump . . . does it count as a food pic?    It was some potato thing at Enchanted Garden, not what my DD wanted to eat.


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

DVCTigger said:


> Using this to bump . . . does it count as a food pic?    It was some potato thing at Enchanted Garden, not what my DD wanted to eat.



Although I was brought up not to "play" with my food, that get's 10 out of 10 for creativity! 

Ex Techie


----------



## PrincessShmoo

DVCTigger said:


> Using this to bump . . . does it count as a food pic?    It was some potato thing at Enchanted Garden, not what my DD wanted to eat.



This is a William potato.  Basically, it's a mashed potato shaped like a pear and deep fried.  It looks like they tried to make it cute for a kid, but the other stuff with it is definitely not kid-friendly food.


----------



## DVCTigger

We knew it was some sort of fried potato.  And it was my DD21 that made it look like that!  You will notice that the rest of her plate is clean.  She is a nutrition major and had no intention of eating that fried food.  "Not worth the calories"!    However, she did eat her share of chicken fingers


----------



## extechie rbd/wdt

I'm going to guess it didn't make it to the trash, but was gobbled up when taken back to the galley!

Ex Techie


----------



## DVCTigger

Cruising soon....would love to see more pics


----------



## PizzieDuster

Gosh, I wish on my 1/29 MR cruise I could eat at Remy's!  That looks like good food!


----------



## ssanders79

Palo - Dolci - Palo's Homeade Tiramisu by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## psimon

jenseib said:


>



These are great..... winding my kids up tighter for the cruise (if that was possible! )

Which cruise was this on?

Thanks...

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## jenseib

psimon said:


> These are great..... winding my kids up tighter for the cruise (if that was possible! )
> 
> Which cruise was this on?
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> ---Paul in Southern NJ



That was Cabanas on the Dream


----------



## arcticdisneylovers

Are you allowed to take a plate of food from the buffet back to your room to eat?


----------



## Mean Queen

arcticdisneylovers said:


> Are you allowed to take a plate of food from the buffet back to your room to eat?



We did many mornings on the Dream since we were just a few floors below Cabanas.  It was quicker and offered more options than room service.  We'd also grab something for the kids on the nights we were doing Palo's or Remy's.


----------



## arcticdisneylovers

ssanders79 said:


> Palo - Dolci - Palo's Homeade Tiramisu by Scott Sanders [ssanders79], on Flickr



What is this? Is it on the Dream? It looks tasty


----------



## jenseib

arcticdisneylovers said:


> Are you allowed to take a plate of food from the buffet back to your room to eat?



I did to. I don't think there is any problem with that at all.


----------



## DVCTigger

Bump!  2 weeks away, would love to see some recent pics!


----------



## Morganw42

bump


----------



## ravensilverlight

We were on the 8 night New Year's Eve cruise on the Magic...finally getting around to posting my pics!  I'll keep it to one night per post so I don't clutter things up!

LET THE MAGIC BEGIN MENU

Prosciutto, Mozzarella and Citrus Tapanade "Bruschetta" with a Pesto Drizzle






Chicken "Bastela" - Moroccan Spiced Shredded Chicken wrapped in Phyllo-dough and sprinkled with Powdered Sugar and Cinnamon, with a Vegetable Almond Slaw






Blue Crab and Seafood Chowder with Sour Dough Croutons






Yachtsman Steak House Cut Grilled Sirloin Steak - Midwestern Grain-fed Angus Beef served with Monterey Jack Cheese Potato, Buttered Broccoli, and Peppercorn Sauce


----------



## Canadianfamily

BUMP! It's been over a week with no new photos. Am I the only one dying for some new ones?!


----------



## psimon

No... I'm waiting too! 

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## ravensilverlight

NEW YEAR'S EVE MENU

Oysters "Rockefeller" on a Half Shell served with Spinach, Onions and Butter





Ribbons of Melons with Parma Ham served with Balsamic Marinated Strawberries and Black Cracked Pepper





Wild Forest Mushroom Soup swirled with Truffle Oil





Vine-Ripe Tomato-Lemon Jumbo Shrimp potato Gnocchi and Oven-roasted Butternut Squash in a light herb sauce garnished with a Basil Leaf





Black Pepper-crusted Standing Rib Roast, roasted Red Onions, Sugar Snap Peas, Potato Gratin and Red Wine Reduction





Sorry, guys...been busy.  I'll do better, promise! lol


----------



## dlf246

Just have to chime in after following this thread for years (could it be a decade?):

I get so excited to see beef pics like the one above which is truly medium rare or similar.  The rest of my family is a medium well/well done killing of the meat; but I enjoy it red.  Glad to see Disney complies so well!


----------



## ravensilverlight

dlf246 said:


> Just have to chime in after following this thread for years (could it be a decade?):
> 
> I get so excited to see beef pics like the one above which is truly medium rare or similar.  The rest of my family is a medium well/well done killing of the meat; but I enjoy it red.  Glad to see Disney complies so well!



DH loves his beef medium rare.  Actually, I think he'd be happy if they just set it in a hot pan, flipped it over, and served it, sometimes!  He had whatever beef or steak was on the menu nearly every night...and he only had to tell our server ONCE how he wanted it cooked.  He was always thrilled with it.

I'll post pics from our French dinner at Lumiere's when I get back on my own computer later today...


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Dream*
*Welcome aboard lunch buffet at Enchanted Garden*





*Potato Leek soup*





*Mint Chocolate Chip Gelato with **chocolate chip cookies*





*Assortment of desserts*





*Welcome aboard drink*





*Welcome aboard Cheese and crackers*





*Sail away drink*





*Animators Palate - Blueberrilicious - *tequila, fresh blueberries, passion fruit juice, triple sec and sour mix





*Golden Breeze - *vodka, amoretto, Galliano, orange juice and pineapple juice





*Herb Focaccia and Ciabatta bread with roasted garlic dip*








*Black Truffle Pasta Pursettes - *Pasta purse filled with truffle scented cheese and coated with a delicate Champagne sauce





*Baked Potato and Cheddar Cheese soup - *with bacon bits and chives





*Sesame-flavored Rock Shrimp and Caramelized Onion Cheesecake - *with Asian barbeque sauce, topped with micro greens





*White Shrimp Pennette Pasta - *tossed with basil and a Reggiano Parmesan cream sauce and topped with Parmesan cheese wafer





*Marinated Angus beef tenderloin - *served to order on Wasabi mashed potatoes with Bok Choy and a Tamarind barbeque reduction





*Animators Trio of Veal - *Grilled tenderloin, pulled shank and Tortellacci pasta with a sun-dried tomato and sage reduction and garnished with a potato crisp





*Crunchy Walnut Cake - *dark chocolate mousse and raspberry coulis





*Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake - *with whipped cream and raspberry coulis





*Lemon Mousse - *with mango coulis and dark chocolate





*Pineapple Financier - *almond cake served with whipped cream





*Cookies and Cream Sundae - *vanilla ice cream, chocolate wafer cookies and whipped cream





*By the way the 3 of us did not order 5 desserts...it was a comp due to a terribly made drink...and it occured every single night.*
*Great cup of coffee*


----------



## fitmom0f2

. . Not sure I could be any more excited! Love all these pics!!


----------



## bluejasmine

Everything looks amazing!  Thanks everyone for posting their picks!!


----------



## jerseygirl74

The food all looks wonderful!!!   Cant wait to sample all of them.  I dont know if we will make it Palo, but I really would love to have that Tiramisu


----------



## ravensilverlight

Lumiere's French Dinner:

Applewood Smoked Bacon and Wild Mushroom Tart with Creamy Leeks





Duck Confit - Salted and Slow-cooked Duck, Dried Prunes, Candied Walnuts, Chicory, and Mixed Leaves with Apple Walnut Dressing





"Mrs. Potts" French Onion Soup with Gruyère Cheese Crouton





Tomato and Basil Soup - rich blend of Tomatoes, fresh Basil, and Cream





Porcini Mushroom-Stuffed Pasta in a Vegetable Broth - topped with Watercress, Shaved Parmesean Cheese, and Paprika Oil Drizzle





Three-Cheese Lobster Macaroni - Lobster Meat, Gruyère, and Cheddar Cheese Sauce tossed with Tubular Pasta and topped with a Parmesean Wafer





Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin - on Olive-Oil Smashed Potatoes, Bacon wrapped Green Beans, and Mustard Madeira Sauce


----------



## lucas

I am loving looking at all the pics!

My gosh - I am starving now!


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Dream...Breakfast selections at Cabanas*








*Room Service...**Caesar Salad*





*Mickey bars*





*6 pack of diet Coke*





*BBQ hot wings*





*Ham and cheese*





*BLT*





*Cheese Burger*





*Mickey bar*





*Drinks at the District Lounge*
*Godiva Chocolate Martini...*Absolut Vanilla, Godiva chocolate liquour, White creme de cocoa, Frangelica





*Melon Vine...*Barcardi melon rum, Sauvignon blanc, Sweet and sour topped with pineapple juice






*Peach Margarita...*made with Patron Silver tequila


----------



## fitmom0f2

Love those pics from the Dream!! I can taste it already!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## psimon

PrincessShmoo said:


>



That looks good..... what is it (aside from looking like beef)?


----------



## davisdenyel

My daughter ordered this on the Magic in November. This is not from the kids menu. She really wanted it and the server let her order the lobster tail. This is semi formal night.


----------



## Zandy595

davisdenyel said:


> My daughter ordered this on the Magic in November. This is not from the kids menu. She really wanted it and the server let her order the lobster tail. This is semi formal night.


Did she like it?  My DS(now 16) loves lobster, has since he was around 6 years old.  We created a monster.  He would never order off the kids menu when he was little.  He costs us a fortune when we go out to eat.


----------



## davisdenyel

Zandy595 said:


> Did she like it?  My DS(now 16) loves lobster, has since he was around 6 years old.  We created a monster.  He would never order off the kids menu when he was little.  He costs us a fortune when we go out to eat.



Oh yes she loved it! She loves all seafood though. I feel we have created the same thing lol. She does not like to order off the kids menu. There usually is not much she will eat from it. It seemed on the kids menus on the cruise they were kinda the same every night. She would get bored eating the same stuff. Where my other dd could eat the same thing everyday a be perfectly happy. Grandma was taking just her out to eat the other night and of course my dd chooses a seafood place lol.


----------



## Bethry

There's no requirement that kids have to order from the kids menu on a cruise... Just that many kids like more kid-friendly options, so it makes it easier.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

psimon said:


> That looks good..... what is it (aside from looking like beef)?



Right offhand, I don't remember.  It's some kind of steak with mashed potatoes and corn cobblets.

I'll see if I can find the menu and figure it out.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

psimon said:


> That looks good..... what is it (aside from looking like beef)?





PrincessShmoo said:


> Right offhand, I don't remember.  It's some kind of steak with mashed potatoes and corn cobblets.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the menu and figure it out.



Well, it's at Parrot Cay.  From the Island Menu.  It's described as:

ISLAND SPICED GRILLED RIB-EYE OF BEEF
_topped with hand made spiced Butter, Corn on the Cob, and Double Baked Potato_

However, DH ordered this particular dish on our Med cruise in 2010.  It definitly isn't a baked potato, so I don't know if they had some adjustments on the menu for the Med that year, or DH asked for mashed potato instead of baked.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, it's at Parrot Cay.  From the Island Menu.  It's described as:
> 
> ISLAND SPICED GRILLED RIB-EYE OF BEEF
> _topped with hand made spiced Butter, Corn on the Cob, and Double Baked Potato_
> 
> However, DH ordered this particular dish on our Med cruise in 2010.  It definitly isn't a baked potato, so I don't know if they had some adjustments on the menu for the Med that year, or DH asked for mashed potato instead of baked.



"Double Baked Potato" - sounds like a twice baked potato.  First potato is baked then cut in half & potato is scooped out of potato skin.  It's mashed up, mixed with butter, S & P, maybe some sour cream or cheese, and whatever other seasonings the chef has in mind; then it looks like yours was piped back into the potato shell & broiled.  Might that be it?  HTH


----------



## PizzieDuster

ravensilverlight said:


> Lumiere's French Dinner:
> 
> Applewood Smoked Bacon and Wild Mushroom Tart with Creamy Leeks



OH MY GOODNESS!  I ate this, the crust, and broke off half of my tooth on 1/29/12 cruise.  I was horrified!  I was so afraid of having nerve damage and pain.  Thankfully, it was all ok.  The staff wasn't very helpful at first.  Nor was the nurse on duty that night.  Nor was Security who was busy with another incident to make a "incident report".  No big deal, they came the next morning, and throughout the trip called to check on me!  I had to make the incident report cuz I'm the wife of an atty and in case I needed to use the travel ins. I needed a report.  It was all good!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

*Parrot Cay's Sweet Temptations*
_A trio of Creme Brulee Cheesecake, Lemon Meringue Pie, and Chocolate S'More Cake_


----------



## mushu756

bump


----------



## jamarmiller

okay I saw Krispy Kreme Donuts in one pic.

Does the Florida cruises have Krispy Kreme donuts too ?

I love Krispy Keme donuts but living in Japan makes it really hard to eat them ( since they only have a few stores in the country -that recently came )


----------



## tokyodisneydad

jamarmiller said:


> okay I saw Krispy Kreme Donuts in one pic.
> 
> Does the Florida cruises have Krispy Kreme donuts too ?
> 
> I love Krispy Keme donuts but living in Japan makes it really hard to eat them ( since they only have a few stores in the country -that recently came )



Where in Japan do you live? I pass 3 different Krispy Kremes several ties a week....Shinjuku, Kawasaki and Yokohama. The original is the same here, but lots of the flavors that I am used to back in Georgia are nowhere to be found here.


----------



## jamarmiller

way down in ***uoka, Kyushu ! we just got two here in the last 5 months so I have been hitting them up every time I get the chance LOL

Been to the ones in Shinjuku and Yokohama every time I head to Tokyo

but yeah, like you said, the original is the same, but the rest of the US flavors are not here. and I miss those! 

so when I saw a pic of them from a recent Mexican cruise ( January 2012 ) I got my hopes up they might be on the Florida cruise too !


----------



## FanOfFigment

jamarmiller said:


> okay I saw Krispy Kreme Donuts in one pic.
> 
> Does the Florida cruises have Krispy Kreme donuts too ?
> 
> I love Krispy Keme donuts but living in Japan makes it really hard to eat them ( since they only have a few stores in the country -that recently came )



They had them on our Western Caribbean on the Magic out of Port Canaveral in January. I'm not much of a donut person, but my husband was very disappointed that they don't seem to have the ones with the white cream inside anymore. They did have the jelly filled, so he didn't go hungry.


----------



## jamarmiller

oh that is good news, I am on the magic on Saturday so hopefully they will have them

Hope they have the white cream ones, though, those are my favorite too LOL


----------



## tokyodisneydad

Let me know what they have and how you handle the jet lag -- we are on the Dream next year


----------



## jamarmiller

We got a vacation home in Tampa, so we go to Florida twice every year ( summer and then spring ) , we all have jet lag  of course, but we usually do pretty well since we spend at least 3 days before staying up all night watching tv and doing stuff and then sleeping in the morning/early afternoons lol

will report on what they have  !

Just notice this board blocks out the first 3 letters of the city I live in, as it looks like four letter curse word LOL


----------



## jenseib

jamarmiller said:


> okay I saw Krispy Kreme Donuts in one pic.
> 
> Does the Florida cruises have Krispy Kreme donuts too ?
> 
> I love Krispy Keme donuts but living in Japan makes it really hard to eat them ( since they only have a few stores in the country -that recently came )



I know the DReam had the chocolate covered Crispy cremes because we had a few.


----------



## tokyodisneydad

jamarmiller said:


> We got a vacation home in Tampa, so we go to Florida twice every year ( summer and then spring ) , we all have jet lag  of course, but we usually do pretty well since we spend at least 3 days before staying up all night watching tv and doing stuff and then sleeping in the morning/early afternoons lol
> 
> will report on what they have  !
> 
> Just notice this board blocks out the first 3 letters of the city I live in, as it looks like four letter curse word LOL



I knew exactly where you were talking about though. I have been here 13 years. It did the same last year when I tried to post about the earthquake and nuclear power plants.


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Dream ~ Enchanted Garden*
*Summer Leafs* - Rum, pomegranate, peach Schnapps, Cranberry juice and soda water





*Multi-grain Loaf and Country Current Bread *with Chickpea-Garlic Purée








*North Atlantic Lobster Ravioli - *with roasted garlic and sweet Basil scented tomato juiceI took a bite before I remembered to take a picture so I tried to camouflage it by strategically rearranging the ravioli.





*Caramelized Sea Scallops *with roasted asparagus, sun-dried tomatoes and pearl pasta garnished with caramelized leaks and veal jus reduction





*Pan Seared Sea Bass *with Fava beans and pea risotto and a sweet chili glaze





*Roasted Pork Tenderloin seasoned with smoked salt *citrus flavored polenta cakes and oven roasted carrots, parsnips and caramelized Granny Smith apples





*Chocolate Truffles and Mango Gelee.*I think this is what it was called. It wasnt on the menu but it was really good.





*Sweet Temptations - *A trio of Esterhazy Cake, Strawberry Cheesecake, and Chocolate Silk Mousse





*Steamed Lemon Buttermilk Pudding *with Citrus Reduction





*Silky Dark Chocolate Mousse *with Whipped Cream and Berries





*Banana Foster Sundae *Rum-glazed Bananas, Vanilla Ice Cream, Whipped Cream, and Caramel Sauce





*Strawberry Shortcake *with Whipped Cream and Fruit Coulis





*"Sacher" Chocolate Torte* with Apricot Sauce





*Esterhazy Cake *Almond Meringue soaked in Maraschino Liqueur and layered Pastry Cream





*Currents*
*Two Bahama Mamas and a Rum Runner*
*









*


----------



## gichicdoc

I dream of this dessert from the minute I debark until the next time embark!

It is sooooo good -- wiping drool off my keyboard now


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## PrincessShmoo

From Pirate Night
*Jack Sparrow's Barbecue Maridated Beef Short Ribs*
_Rubbed Beef Shortribs with Tamarind-Barbecue Sauce served with Onion Red Bliss Mashed Potatoes and Plaintain Chip_


----------



## Minnie321

I must say the food does look very good to me, but I am worried that my 15 year old son will not eat any of it - he is a picky eater and also doesn't like his food mixed together on the plate - wierd I know, but he often eats on two plates. Will they let him order something off of the children's menu if he does not like the adult menu choices?


----------



## KaryCam

Minnie321 said:


> I must say the food does look very good to me, but I am worried that my 15 year old son will not eat any of it - he is a picky eater and also doesn't like his food mixed together on the plate - wierd I know, but he often eats on two plates. Will they let him order something off of the children's menu if he does not like the adult menu choices?



My husband mixed and matched off the kids' menu because he's a picky eater. The servers are fine with it.


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Thanks for all your scrumptious pics, Princess Schmoo!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Minnie321 said:


> I must say the food does look very good to me, but I am worried that my 15 year old son will not eat any of it - he is a picky eater and also doesn't like his food mixed together on the plate - wierd I know, but he often eats on two plates. Will they let him order something off of the children's menu if he does not like the adult menu choices?



As PP noted, he can order off the kids menu, if he wishes.  Our DS had the kids' menu chicken tenders for his appitizer every night plus whatever he ordered off the adult menu. 

As to the mixing of the food on the plate, just talk to your server and have the items served separately, they are very accomodating. (BTW, I totally get that, my grandfather was like that and grandma only had small, salad plates for serving meals, no large plates).


----------



## Minnie321

PrincessShmoo said:


> As PP noted, he can order off the kids menu, if he wishes.  Our DS had the kids' menu chicken tenders for his appitizer every night plus whatever he ordered off the adult menu.
> 
> As to the mixing of the food on the plate, just talk to your server and have the items served separately, they are very accomodating. (BTW, I totally get that, my grandfather was like that and grandma only had small, salad plates for serving meals, no large plates).



Thanks this is reassuring - I showed him the pictures of the food tonight and he said mom I don't think that looks very good - he doesn't know what he is missing!! But I am sure if he doesn't get enough at dinner he will learn to find other food for himself - real fast!! We are really excited and can't wait!!


----------



## kjduncan

Subscribing!  Yummy!


----------



## jkkw




----------



## sherpasmom

Just a note about kids being picky eaters....I was STUNNED recently when dd tried some of my wild boar on the Dream and declared it delicious.  I really played up the idea of *trying* exotic things and added there's always roomservice if you don't like it....

She adored the dining room and can't wait to go back~!    And this is a kid who's major food group has been mac and cheese the past few years.  I knew aversion therapy would work!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Back to the subject:  Pirate Night Buffet


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our desserts on Pirate night


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

OK - who's gonna wipe all this drool off my keyboard?!?

Thanks for the pics, Princess Schmoo & jkkw!


----------



## merriwthr

I have to tell you - scrolling through your post was sheer TORTURE!!! lol Looks yummy!


----------



## merriwthr

I've been scrolling through about 40 pages of posts and pictures and I think I figured out why my brother and his wife asked me to join them on a cruise in December -- they know I don't eat a large meal so they can eat off my plate!! OMG all of the food looked wonderful! I prefer many small meals or bites throughout the day - so sitting down to a large meal three times a day is really hard for me... but I have a feeling that's the real reason they asked me to go...   Last time I went on vacation with them - I ordered appetizers for my meals the first night or two - after that, they would order "my" meal for me - and then we'd all share bites! It worked out great!

Now - they do know better than to touch my drinks!


----------



## minpin3

Is it just really sad that I want to go back on a Disney cruise just for the food?


----------



## minpin3

chelleydi77 said:


> What kind of panini is that?  It looks delicious!



I agree...looks really, really good!


----------



## minpin3

Sesame-flavored Rock Shrimp and Caramelized Onion Cheesecake - with Asian barbeque sauce, topped with micro greens

How was it?


----------



## bluejasmine

minpin3 said:


> I agree...looks really, really good!



havent had it but all the reviews I read is "its different" a lot of ppl dont like the texture.. I say try it if you dont like it let the server know and they can bring something else out!


----------



## Zandy595

minpin3 said:


> Sesame-flavored Rock Shrimp and Caramelized Onion Cheesecake - with Asian barbeque sauce, topped with micro greens
> 
> How was it?


It sounded like something I would love, but I thought it was just ok.


----------



## Evan&Kimberly

minpin3 said:


> Sesame-flavored Rock Shrimp and Caramelized Onion Cheesecake - with Asian barbeque sauce, topped with micro greens
> 
> How was it?



My 5yr old loved it, for me it would have been better as a spread for crackers because it is a bit rich to eat alone.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Banana Creme Brulee


----------



## poohfriend9

PrincessShmoo said:


> Banana Creme Brulee



Looks very good.


----------



## Canadianfamily

Love creme brulee! DCL has so many different flavours, I love trying them all on the ship but haven't had the banana yet. Can't wait for August!

Thanks for posting photos!


----------



## minniemouse86

Man oh man I have to stop looking at this thread. All it does is make me really hungry and my cooking dose not cut it after all these pictures


----------



## Siliobear

To jkkw,

Are most of those food shots from Palo? The food looks scumptious! We leave for MR in a few weeks. What tour did you take in Cabo that sailed past the Arches and sea lions? Sounds like something I'd like to do with my elderly mom while my kids do something more adventurous.


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Dream...Royal Palace Breakfast...*
*Chocolate Croissant*





*Strawberry Muffin*





*French Toast and Pineapple Stack - *Layers of French toast and grilled pineapple topped with strawberry coulis, maple glaze and fruit salad with bacon





*Traditional Eggs Benedict - *Toasted English muffin with grilled Canadian bacon served with poached eggs and Hollandaise sauce, grilled Roma tomatoes and link sausages





*Lunch at Castaway Cay...Serenity Bay*
*Chicken, Mahi-Mahi, ribs and brats*





*DessertPineapple upside down cake, Banana breadislands cookie*





*Pizza, corn, ribs and cookie*
*



*
*Konk Cooler - *A refreshing blend of light and dark rum, coconut crème, passion fruit, pineapple and orange juices





*Deep Blue Sea - *Bacardi rum, blue curacao, sweet lemon mix





*Luigis Pizza - Pineapple pizza*
*



*
*Tow Maters Grill - Brats and chicken tenders with fries*
*






*
*Fillmores Favorites - Ham sandwich and a plate of fresh fruit for dessert*
*






*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Chocolate Lava Cake (MDR response to Palo Chocoloate Souffle)

Before





and after


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Dream - Pirates IN the Caribbean Menu*
*Double Crowned - *Crown Royal, Chambord, Cointreau, Cranberry Juice, Sour Mix





*Johnny Cake with a pigeon pea relish*








*The Buccaneer's Sun-Ripened Pineapple* - fresh island pineapple with a coconut covered banana and orange glaze





*Black Beard's Jumbo Crab Cake - *with golden raisin-carrot and coconut slaw served with a spicy Calypso dressing





*Caribbean-style Conch Chowder *- with sherry, sweet peppers, onions, tomatoes, thyme, and garnished with diced potatoes and crispy bacon bits





*Pirates Golden "Pot Stickers" -*Oriental pork "Dumplings" deep fried and served with a Tamarind-Ginger Soy sauce and pickeled vegetables





*Captain Hook's Macadamia Nut-dusted Mahi Mahi* - Jasmine rice and sautéed pineapple on a mild curry sauce





*Jack Sparrow's Barbecue Marinated Beef Short Ribs* - Rubbed beef short rips with tamarind-barbecue sauce and served with onion red bliss mashed potatoes and plantain chip





*Angel Food Cake* - with strawberries and whipped cream





*Fruit Cobbler* - with vanilla ice cream





*Rum Soaked Chocolate Cake* - with raspberry glaze and whipped cream





*Floating Island* - crisp meringue, vanilla anglaise and marinated fruits





*Banana-Chocolate Crepe* - with mango coulis and coconut





*Crunch Time Sundae* - Rum Raisin Ice Cream, Pineapple, Whipped Cream and Croquant





*Sweet Temptations* - a trio of fruit cobbler, floating island and chocolate cake





*Celebration Cake*


----------



## LuvEeyore

yummy!!


----------



## tdizzle

LKShep said:


> Absolutely the best thing I ate on our Eastern Caribbean Cruise earlier this month.
> 
> This is the orecchiette pasta with salmon and capers, served at our Palo Brunch.  The pasta was cooked perfectly, the cream sauce was divine, the little bursts of flavor from the capers... I will dream about this dish until our next cruise in 14 month
> 
> 
> I heartily concur!!!  I tried that in March 2011 and still tear up when I think about it.


----------



## Canadianfamily

Can't wait to see some new photos from the Fantasy!


----------



## Cptnkirky

joining in and hoping to see more from the Fantasy...


----------



## jp'smommy

PrincessShmoo said:


> Banana Creme Brulee



Now does this have the light chocolate bottom layer by chance?? Where is this from? It looks soooo good!!


----------



## luvslikepi

jenseib said:


>



Those whole baguettes would not be safe with me around...mmmm..bread.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jp'smommy said:


> Now does this have the light chocolate bottom layer by chance?? Where is this from? It looks soooo good!!



It was a custard (banana flavored), not chocolate that I recall.  I think it was on semi-formal night (Captain's Gala menu, maybe)

Anyhow

Here's my dinner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And DHs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DH doesn't like asparagus.

And desert


----------



## DVCTigger

bump


----------



## Sereina

My favorite breakfast, the french toast and pineapple stack. Mmmm!


----------



## DVCTigger

bump . . . . .


----------



## happenin2you

yum! can't wait for my cruise!


----------



## Desi

Very interested to see how the Fantasy menus changed (if all) from the Dream


----------



## Zandy595

Desi said:


> Very interested to see how the Fantasy menus changed (if all) from the Dream



http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ships-activities/ships/fantasy/dining/


----------



## maslex

Loving all of the pics!!!

I've seen a few photos of a "truffle scented cheese pasta thing"  as an app.  I've seen some version of this appetizer on the different cruises I've been on.

Can someone tell me what "truffle" tastes like?


----------



## Debs Hill

Where do they serve the french toast and pineapple stack!!? yum!
Debsx


----------



## DVCTigger

Breakfast menu on the Magic/Wonder, in Lumiere's/Tritons.


----------



## nenis

I'm HUUUUUUUNGRY!
bumping


----------



## cmash95

ok fantasy cruiseres, where are the pictures?


----------



## dbxazd

maslex said:


> Loving all of the pics!!!
> 
> I've seen a few photos of a "truffle scented cheese pasta thing"  as an app.  I've seen some version of this appetizer on the different cruises I've been on.
> 
> Can someone tell me what "truffle" tastes like?



I've had these "pursettes" on the Dream last June & they were so delicious our table ordered 2 more plates to share before our entrees came.....it tasted like decadent & creamy cheese.  I couldn't distinguish truffle.


----------



## dbxazd

cmash95 said:


> ok fantasy cruiseres, where are the pictures?



Ditto


----------



## ScrappinGran

Hoping to see some Fantasy food, too!


----------



## psimon

ScrappinGran said:


> Hoping to see some Fantasy food, too!



Hmmmm... Fantasy food.... we still talking about the ship?


----------



## ScrappinGran

FANTASY cruisers...we need food pictures! pleaaasssssee!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

DVCTigger said:


> Breakfast menu on the Magic/Wonder, in Lumiere's/Tritons.



The pineapple stack is delicious.  I had it twice on my recent five night cruise on the Disney Magic.


----------



## SallySkelington

cmash95 said:


> ok fantasy cruiseres, where are the pictures?



Yes my lovelies... where are they? 

(We totally need a drooling smiley).


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Recently got back from the Magic on the 5 night May 18, 2012 sailing.. I tried to take a picture of everything (i'll admit, sometimes I didn't think about it until I had actually taken a few bites, so sorry!  ) Anywho, the pics are from my iPod so not the best quality, but for foodies out there, enjoy  

Baked Potato Soup:




Pennette Pasta:




Lemon-Thyme Chicken:





Asian Marinated Beef Tenderloin:




Chilled Lemon Souffle:




Animator's Sweet Temptations:


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Breakfast:




Banana Bread with Banana Butter:




Chicken appetizer that I can't remember the name of at Parrot Cay:




Ribeye:




Lamb Chops:




Chocolate French Toast:




Cookies & Cream Sundae:


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Breakfast @ Lumiere's:




Room Service:




Cheese Platter:




Fruit with passion fruit sauce:




Chocolate Mousse Cake:




Triamisu:




Pistachio Mousse:


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Duck Confit:




Wild Mushroom Tart:




Crispy Roasted Duck:




Aged Angus Tenderloin:




Lumiere's Sweet Temptations:




Grand Mariner Souffle:




More Breakfast:




More Room Service:


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

Chicken Noodle Soup from room service.. i thought it was the grossest thing ever:




cheese pizza from room service:




Sun-Ripened Pineapple:




Watermelon and Honeydew soup:




Castaway Chicken on pirate night - sick.....:


 



Grilled Potato and Goat Cheese Napoleon:




Potato and Leek Soup:




Roasted Half Cornish Hen:




Beef Wellington:


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

Yummy!  Thank you, MrsPotatoHead.


----------



## Praying Colonel

OK, I'm finally getting around to uploading pics from our Fantasy Western Caribbean cruise, so I'll be posting food pics over the next few days.  

Here's one of lunch at Cabanas.  Clockwise from top:  chilled shrimp w/ cocktail sauce, shrimp slaw, stone crab claws, cold cuts, roll, and in the middle, grilled mahi mahi with pineapple salsa


----------



## Tink rules

Praying Colonel said:


> OK, I'm finally getting around to uploading pics from our Fantasy Western Caribbean cruise, so I'll be posting food pics over the next few days.



 Can't wait!


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Enchanted Garden dinner menu:


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Enchanted Garden, appetizers

Lobster Ravioli:






Tuna Avocado Tower:






Spinach and Raspberry Salad:


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Enchanted Garden, entrees and desserts

Pan Seared Sea Bass with Fava Beans and Pea Risotto with a Sweet Chili Glaze:






Roasted Pork Tenderloin with Smoked Salt, Citrus-scented Polenta Cakes and oven-roasted carrots, parsnips and caramelized Granny Smith apples:






They had a scallop dish and I asked for a side of scallops because I love them so much, but they just brought me an entire entree--Caramelized Sea Scallops with Roasted Asparagus, sun-dried tomatoes and pearl pasta, garnished with carmamelized leeks and veal jus reduction:






Steamed Lemon Buttermilk Pudding With Citrus Reduction:






"Sacher" Chocolate Torte With Apricot Sauce:


----------



## kuhawk88

Here are a few from Palo (Disney Fantasy):

Palos Cold Antipasti (prepared table-side)





Fritto di Calamari





Beef Tenderloin Palo"





And the coup de grace....Chocolate Soufflé!


----------



## Princess Bette

OMGoodness!  Loved looking at all the yummy food pics!   We went on the Dream last July and are going again in March - can't wait to eat the Black Truffle Pasta "Purses" (that's what I call them!)  - they were one of my favorite dishes!  I saw where several people have said they ordered them every night - did you have any trouble since they are only on the menu in Animators?   I'm thinking I may need to do that as well!


----------



## maslex

I love looking at food pictures.  It gives you an idea on what to expect when ordering.  We'll be on the Fantasy in just two days!!!   Can't wait!!!


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Royal Court

Appetizers:

Double Baked Spinach and Cheese Soufflé Coated with a Three-Cheese Cream 






Escargots Gratinés with finely chopped Mushrooms, topped with Garlic Butter and Breadstick 






Belle's French Onion Soup With Gruyère Cheese Crouton


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Royal Court, entrees

Oven-Baked Salmon Royal Crowned with King Smoked Salmon and Horseradish Crust accompanied by sautéed Swiss Chard, truffle-infused Cauliflower Purée, and White Wine Beurre Blanc 






Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin topped with Garlic Shrimp Sautéed Snow Peas and Marquis Potatoes with a Cognac Reduction


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Royal Court, desserts

Grand Marnier Soufflé Infused with fresh Orange Zest and served with Crème Anglaise 






Tahitian Vanilla Crème Brûlée With Almond Biscotti


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Animator's Palette, appetizers and entrees

Baked Potato and Cheddar Cheese Soup With Bacon Bits and Chives 






White Shrimp Pennette Pasta Tossed with a Basil and Reggiano Parmesan Cheese Sauce and Parmesan Wafer 






Animator's Trio of Veal Grilled Tenderloin, pulled Shank and Tortellacci Pasta with a Sun-dried Tomato and Sage Reduction, garnished with a Potato Crisp 
(this was the worst thing I ate all week--tough and tasteless--I wish I'd sent it back)


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Animator's Palette, dessserts

Crunchy Walnut Cake Dark Chocolate Mousse and Raspberry Coulis 






Sweet Temptations: A Trio of Pineapple Financier, Crunchy Walnut Cake, and Lemon Mousse


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Palo dinner

Appetizers

Antipasto Freddo: Prosciutto, Bresaola, Parmesan Reggiano, Marinated Olives and Sun-dried Tomatoes






Grilled Portobello Mushroom and Polenta with a Roasted Shallot Sauce
(this may be the best thing I ever put in my mouth)






A lemon sorbet served as a palate cleanser before the entree:


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Palo dinner

Entrees and dessert

Potato gnocchi with gorgonzola and asparagus






Grilled Tuna Piemonte:  Tuna with truffle-infused potato risotto with garlic marinated artichokes and a Tarragon veal jus






Chocolate Souffle (OK, this is probably the best thing I ever put in my mouth, but the mushroom appetizer is a close 2nd)






Complimentary Sgroppino


----------



## ScrappinGran

Without having to go through this entire thread, I am hoping someone remembers the picture I am trying to find. It is a picture of 3 or 4 glasses of an incredibly yummy looking drink, some kind of red liqueur swirling into something white. It may have been a "drink of the day" or an embarkation drink if there is such a thing. If I am remembering correctly, it had something raspberry with something coconut in it. I would LOVE to make whatever it is for 4th of July, surprising my daughter who goes all out with an annual huge 4th of July party.
If no one can find it, please feel free to share fun, visually inviting drinks I could use for 4th of July!


----------



## princssdisnygina

ScrappinGran said:


> Without having to go through this entire thread, I am hoping someone remembers the picture I am trying to find. It is a picture of 3 or 4 glasses of an incredibly yummy looking drink, some kind of red liqueur swirling into something white. It may have been a "drink of the day" or an embarkation drink if there is such a thing. If I am remembering correctly, it had something raspberry with something coconut in it. I would LOVE to make whatever it is for 4th of July, surprising my daughter who goes all out with an annual huge 4th of July party.
> If no one can find it, please feel free to share fun, visually inviting drinks I could use for 4th of July!



It would be like a Pina Colada mixed with strawberry/raspberry daiquiri.


----------



## Zandy595

Pina Colava


----------



## gardengirl628

The Pina Colava's are yummy!!!!


----------



## GromMom

Oh dear, why did I start looking at this thread?  Now I can't wait for my cruise!!!


----------



## runskyhy

Love post #1036, pp. 70, "The Evolution of the Chocolate Souffle". 

Awesome thread!


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Royal Court, Pirates' Night

Pirates Golden "Pot Stickers": oriental pork "dumplings" deep fried and served with a tamarind-ginger soy sauce and pickled vegetables (a serving is 3--1 was gone by the time I took the pic!)






Treasures of the Seas Grilled Shrimp and Seared Scallops - served on strings of pasta and fresh creamy tomato sauce





Captain Hook's Macadamia Nut-dusted Mahi Mahi - Jasmine rice and sautéed pineapple on a mild curry sauce






Side order of Scallops (I had this in lieu of the Mahi Mahi, which was dry and tasteless)






Fruit Cobbler - with vanilla ice cream






Rum Soaked Chocolate Cake - with raspberry glaze and whipped cream


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Royal Court, Captain's Gala

Appetizers

Asian Pear, Sweet Corn and Jicama Slaw with Avocado Puree and Lime Vinaigrette with Mint Leaves






Oysters Rockefeller on the Half Shell (double order)






Wild Forest Mushroom Soup, Swirled with White Truffle Oil


----------



## princssdisnygina

Zandy595 said:


> Pina Colava





GromMom said:


> Oh dear, why did I start looking at this thread?  Now I can't wait for my cruise!!!



You know you can get these at WDW too right?


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Royal Court, Captain's Gala

Entrees and desserts

Oven Baked Lobster Tail, served in the shell with lemon butter, Bean Casserole and Saffron Rice






Ginger Teriyaki-Crusted Yellowfin Tuna with bok choy, soybeans, ginger-sesame scented rice noodles, ponzu glaze






Banana Creme Brulee with caramelized bananas






Warm Chocolate Lava Cake served with double chocolate sauce and vanilla ice cream


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Just back from the Fantasy. Royal Court 
Grand Marnier Soufflé


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Remy Dinner/Fantasy


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Filet with Gorgonzola cheese from Palo


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Cappuccino Mousse
Coffee infused chocolate mousse with a dash of cinnamon


----------



## Contessafester

I love this thread my DH, DD (7), and I are going on our first Disney cruise on 7/27 on the Dream and I can't wait. One of the things I am most looking forward to is the food.  These pictures are amazing!!!  Yum!


----------



## Ward On Board

cathyscrapper said:


> My Son's Personal Favorite!  MICKEY WAFFLES!



YAY!  We were hoping there were Mickey waffles on board!


----------



## Ward On Board

OurDogCisco said:


> Keeping this thread alive... Here are some from the midnight dessert buffet..
> 
> Is there a midnight desert buffet on the 3 nt cruises?


----------



## Zandy595

No, they do not have them on 3-night cruises.

The Gala Dessert Buffet has only been on 7+ night cruises, that I know of.  Not sure if they are even still doing it on those cruises though.


----------



## Ward On Board

Zandy595 said:


> No, they do not have them on 3-night cruises.
> 
> The Gala Dessert Buffet has only been on 7+ night cruises, that I know of.  Not sure if they are even still doing it on those cruises though.



Thank you!  Ohhhhhh please tell me how you got the stick figures into your signature line.  I cannot figure this out!!!


----------



## jsolar

From the Fantasy:






Veal from Palo brunch






Eggs from Palo Brunch







Captains Gala


----------



## jsolar

Pirate buffet:


----------



## Praying Colonel

Disney Fantasy, Animator's Palate, Animation Magic dinner show

Seafood appetizer:  chilled shrimp, smoked salmon and tuna 






Buttered Popcorn Soup with caramel popcorn and a side of cornbread






Seafood Pasta with asparagus






Beef Wellington






See Ya Real Soon Sweet Temptations:  a Trio of Celebration Cake, Chocolate Decadence, and Cappuccino Mousse






Baked Alaska


----------



## AAshleySEG

Just a random sampling of food from our Alaska Trip on the Wonder

Tuna Appetizer Parrot Cay





Mixed Grill Parrot Cay Entree





Chocolate S'More Vanilla Cake Parrot Cay Dessert





The Golden Award (Golden Mickey's Menu)





Triton's Breakfast Eggs Benedict





Triton's French Menu Escargots Appetizer






Triton's Dessert Brioche and Panettone Pudding





Pinocchio's Pizzeria Pepperoni Pizza





Till We Meet Again Dessert Trio Animator's Palate


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Fantasy
Royal Court
Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin topped with Garlic Shrimp and Marquis Potatoes with a Cognac Reduction


----------



## jenseib

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Fantasy
> Royal Court
> Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin topped with Garlic Shrimp and Marquis Potatoes with a Cognac Reduction



Well that looks delicious!


----------



## nemofanatic

this looks very yummy.  can't wait to taste


----------



## Fox Dad

This entire thread has me obsessed about my family's cruise in october


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Dessert from Cabana's embarkation lunch.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Zandy595 said:


> No, they do not have them on 3-night cruises.
> 
> The Gala Dessert Buffet has only been on 7+ night cruises, that I know of.  Not sure if they are even still doing it on those cruises though.



When we took our Dec MR cruise, we were told the midnight dessert buffet was being discontinued.  Not enough interest was the reason we were told.

AFAIK, they are not doing them any more.


----------



## sica1799

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> When we took our Dec MR cruise, we were told the midnight dessert buffet was being discontinued.  Not enough interest was the reason we were told.
> 
> AFAIK, they are not doing them any more.



Nooooooooooooo!! at least we enjoyed it once


----------



## Aurora's Mommy

PrincessShmoo said:


> When we took our Dec MR cruise, we were told the midnight dessert buffet was being discontinued.  Not enough interest was the reason we were told.
> 
> AFAIK, they are not doing them any more.



"not enough interest" seriously?


----------



## ssanders79

Aurora's Mommy said:
			
		

> "not enough interest" seriously?



I was interested, but I'm fast asleep by midnight.


----------



## ddixon1

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Just back from the Fantasy. Royal Court
> Grand Marnier Soufflé


You must be a professional food photographer, your photos are perfect! Thanks for sharing! Love the composition and tecnically perfect lighting. I always struggle with lighting.... ;(


----------



## rosermama

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> Just back from the Fantasy. Royal Court
> Grand Marnier Soufflé



Does anyone know if we eat at cabanas can we get this up there as a choice???


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

ddixon1 said:


> You must be a professional food photographer, your photos are perfect! Thanks for sharing! Love the composition and tecnically perfect lighting. I always struggle with lighting.... ;(



Thank you, but no I am not a professional, just an amateur that loves taking pictures of food. 

Palo
Oregano and Parmesan Crusted Rack of Lamb
with Sangiovese Roasted Shallots, Olive Oil baked Roma Tomatoes, Potato Pave, and Herb Jus


----------



## HsvTeacher

rosermama said:


> Does anyone know if we eat at cabanas can we get this up there as a choice???



I'm not sure about Cabanas, but we were able to get the Grand Marnier souffle in both Animator's Palate and Enchanted Garden. (We went to Royal Court on the third night of our cruise and couldn't wait that long for our favorite dessert!) We just requested them the first night.


----------



## rosermama

HsvTeacher said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about Cabanas, but we were able to get the Grand Marnier souffle in both Animator's Palate and Enchanted Garden. (We went to Royal Court on the third night of our cruise and couldn't wait that long for our favorite dessert!) We just requested them the first night.



Thanks the only resturant we are eating in is animators.  So I will try that or ask if they can bring one up to Cabanas I am glad to hear its that good


----------



## pjpoohbear

On the Souffle in Cabanas, as long as you give your server enough notice, they will be able to get it if it is being made somewhere on the ship.  

Pj


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Hot Chocolate Fudge Pudding
Royal Court Lunch


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Vanilla pudding - Palo brunch


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Hot Chocolate Fudge Pudding
> Royal Court Lunch



Oh....my.  Must remember to order this. Yummy looking.


----------



## linco711

Love the food pics....Yum!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

DynamicDisneyDuo said:


> Oh....my.  Must remember to order this. Yummy looking.



It was sinfully delicious. 

White Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake
With Whipped Cream and Raspberry Coilis


----------



## MadLove

this thread. Has us so excited for our upcoming cruise in September!!!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Iced Lobster and Jumbo Shrimp
White and Green Asparagus, Micro Greens, and Lemon-Dill dressing with Horseradish Cream


----------



## linco711

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Iced Lobster and Jumbo Shrimp
> White and Green Asparagus, Micro Greens, and Lemon-Dill dressing with Horseradish Cream



What restaurant was this?  Looks yummy


----------



## Zandy595

linco711 said:


> What restaurant was this?  Looks yummy


I got this appetizer at Royal Palace on the Dream.


----------



## linco711

Zandy595 said:


> I got this appetizer at Royal Palace on the Dream.




Thanks..I was hoping it wasn't Remy...Just can't afford those prices..


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

linco711 said:


> What restaurant was this?  Looks yummy



Sorry, Yes Royal Court

Captain's Gala Fantasy
Lobster


----------



## ddixon1

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Iced Lobster and Jumbo Shrimp
> White and Green Asparagus, Micro Greens, and Lemon-Dill dressing with Horseradish Cream


Are you freakin kidding me? You are amazing! Really, you so deserve a gig with a major dip foodie pub! Thanks so much for sharing your amazing talent with us!


----------



## erocrobro

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Sorry, Yes Royal Court
> 
> Captain's Gala Fantasy
> Lobster



How was this dish?  My kids (and I) are excited to try lobster for the first time, but that looks a bit dry and not appetizing at all.  Please tell me I'm mistaken.  It is, however, a beautiful picture.  Great work!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

ddixon1 said:


> Are you freakin kidding me? You are amazing! Really, you so deserve a gig with a major dip foodie pub! Thanks so much for sharing your amazing talent with us!



Thank you very much! 



erocrobro said:


> How was this dish?  My kids (and I) are excited to try lobster for the first time, but that looks a bit dry and not appetizing at all.  Please tell me I'm mistaken.  It is, however, a beautiful picture.  Great work!



It was actually much better than the one I got at Narcoossee. It was a little over done but considering they are serving 2000 people at once it was well done. It was larger than what we have received on previous cruises. 

Remy Champagne Lunch
Sea Bass,Egg,Thai Sauce


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Parrot Cay - Magic - Island Dinner Menu

*Caribbean Roasted Chicken*
 Half a Chicken served with Mashed Sweet Potatoes, Corn Kernels and Marinated Shallots with a Spice Glace


----------



## TracyLilly

Part of me wants to try the escargot, but I'm not sure if I'm crazy about eating snails.


----------



## Manon_Paul_Nina

TracyLilly said:


> Part of me wants to try the escargot, but I'm not sure if I'm crazy about eating snails.



I don't like them, there very chewie!!!!
But on the cruise you should try(it's paid for already), if you don't like it you can order another appetizer!!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Remy Fantasy
Sauce César Royal Norway Lobster with Caesar Sauce


----------



## Zandy595

TracyLilly said:


> Part of me wants to try the escargot, but I'm not sure if I'm crazy about eating snails.


Do it!  You can really only taste the butter and garlic.  They have the texture of a steamed clam.  DS (now 16) tried them on the Magic when he was 8 and loved them.  He orders them on every cruise now.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Hot Chocolate Fudge Pudding
> Royal Court Lunch



Goofy, 

what type of lens are you using?? I have been thinking about getting a macro, but have also heard good things about reverse ring adapters for the 50mm that i already own. 

TIA! 

-Wallis


----------



## disney1990

TracyLilly said:


> Part of me wants to try the escargot, but I'm not sure if I'm crazy about eating snails.



We have had them several times and they are always delicious.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Addicted to Dopey said:


> Goofy,
> 
> what type of lens are you using?? I have been thinking about getting a macro, but have also heard good things about reverse ring adapters for the 50mm that i already own.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> -Wallis


Wallis this was shot with an 85mm f/1.4. Almost all of my food shots are shot with a 24-70 and flash but only had the 85 with me at lunch this day. 

Captain's Gala Fantasy
Pan-seared Venison Medallions
with marinated Red Cabbage, Potato Croquettes, and a Port Wine and Juniper Reduction


----------



## NJGuy3

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Wallis this was shot with an 85mm f/1.4. Almost all of my food shots are shot with a 24-70 and flash but only had the 85 with me at lunch this day.
> 
> Captain's Gala Fantasy
> Pan-seared Venison Medallions
> with marinated Red Cabbage, Potato Croquettes, and a Port Wine and Juniper Reduction



If you don't mind me asking...have a few questions:

What settings are you typically using when photographing food...i.e, aperature, iso, shutter speed.?

Do you use shutter or aperture priority, auto iso, etc? 

Do you always use flash?

Of these three lenses I currently own, which would you suggest is best to use?
Canon kit lense 18-55mm
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Tamron 18-270mm

Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

NJGuy3 said:


> If you don't mind me asking...have a few questions:
> 
> What settings are you typically using when photographing food...i.e, aperature, iso, shutter speed.?
> 
> Do you use shutter or aperture priority, auto iso, etc?
> 
> Do you always use flash?
> 
> Of these three lenses I currently own, which would you suggest is best to use?
> Canon kit lense 18-55mm
> Canon 50mm f/1.8
> Tamron 18-270mm
> 
> Thanks!



I would use the 18-55 or 18 -270. The 50 mm will be too hard to use on a plate. You'll need to stand a bit away to take each picture.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

NJGuy3 said:


> If you don't mind me asking...have a few questions:
> What settings are you typically using when photographing food...i.e, aperature, iso, shutter speed.?
> Do you use shutter or aperture priority, auto iso, etc?
> Do you always use flash?
> Of these three lenses I currently own, which would you suggest is best to use?
> Canon kit lense 18-55mm
> Canon 50mm f/1.8
> Tamron 18-270mm
> Thanks!


When shooting food I always use manual. ISO depends on how dark the restaurant is but somewhere around 800, f/5 to f/8 depending on how deep I want the depth of field, shutter speed somewhere under max sync speed (125-200) and an external flash attached to the camera. Of your three lenses the 50mm would be the sharpest. I shoot with a 24-70 and use the entire range with most shot around 50mm. The only thing with the 50 is obviously you will have to physically move to zoom. 

Palo
Grilled Portobello Mushroom and Polenta With a Roasted Shallot Sauce and a Parmesan Crisp


----------



## Cobrastrike

I would go with the 18-55. With some large zoom lenses you can often see distortion around the edges when fully zoomed out (18mm). Nothing horrible that would spoil your picture, and most people probably would not really notice. 
I always use a flash for food shots. Too often you'll lose a lot of the colour if you don't.  Don't hold your camera directly above your food and shoot straight down. You'll get too much reflection off the white plates, and your food will look very two-dimensional.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Tahitian Vanilla Crème Brûlée
With Almond Biscotti
Royal Palace Fantasy


----------



## Bonniec

I do photography as well. How are places like Palo and Remy when it comes to shooting food with a DSLR and flash? I'd love to bring mine in but would it not disrupt others if I shoot pics of my food? Great pics, btw.


----------



## NJGuy3

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> When shooting food I always use manual. ISO depends on how dark the restaurant is but somewhere around 800, f/5 to f/8 depending on how deep I want the depth of field, shutter speed somewhere under max sync speed (125-200) and an external flash attached to the camera. Of your three lenses the 50mm would be the sharpest. I shoot with a 24-70 and use the entire range with most shot around 50mm. The only thing with the 50 is obviously you will have to physically move to zoom.



Thanks so much for the info, much appreciated!  My wife & I will be on the Disney Fantasy this Dec. and plan on taking plenty of food photographs!

I'll stick with the 50mm for photographing food, agreed...definitely the sharpest of the lenses I currently own. Unfortunately, I don't own an external flash...is this necessarily to achieve similar photographs? Should I use slightly different settings when not using an external flash?


----------



## ssanders79

NJGuy3 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info, much appreciated!  My wife & I will be on the Disney Fantasy this Dec. and plan on taking plenty of food photographs!


Which December cruise?


----------



## NJGuy3

ssanders79 said:


> Which December cruise?



December 8th sailing...aka, DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise 4.0.
Plenty of food photography to be taken on that ship for 7-nights!


----------



## tinkandme

do they ever allow you to take a dessert back to your room? Sometimes i just can't eat dessert right after a meal but...2 hours later I sure am looking for one, and i'd hate to miss out on one of these!!
Thanks for all these wonderful pictures! YUMMY!
~Kim


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> I would use the 18-55 or 18 -270. The 50 mm will be too hard to use on a plate. You'll need to stand a bit away to take each picture.





GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> When shooting food I always use manual. ISO depends on how dark the restaurant is but somewhere around 800, f/5 to f/8 depending on how deep I want the depth of field, shutter speed somewhere under max sync speed (125-200) and an external flash attached to the camera. Of your three lenses the 50mm would be the sharpest. I shoot with a 24-70 and use the entire range with most shot around 50mm. The only thing with the 50 is obviously you will have to physically move to zoom.





Cobrastrike said:


> I would go with the 18-55. With some large zoom lenses you can often see distortion around the edges when fully zoomed out (18mm). Nothing horrible that would spoil your picture, and most people probably would not really notice.
> I always use a flash for food shots. Too often you'll lose a lot of the colour if you don't.  Don't hold your camera directly above your food and shoot straight down. You'll get too much reflection off the white plates, and your food will look very two-dimensional.



Well, I'm certainly getting intimidated here.  I just use my point and shoot Kodak easyshare camera.


----------



## tinkandme

NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks so much for the info, much appreciated!  My wife & I will be on the Disney Fantasy this Dec. and plan on taking plenty of food photographs!
> 
> I'll stick with the 50mm for photographing food, agreed...definitely the sharpest of the lenses I currently own. Unfortunately, I don't own an external flash...is this necessarily to achieve similar photographs? Should I use slightly different settings when not using an external flash?



Hi NJGuy, I'm a portrait photographer not a food photographer but the rules are the same however. The idea being it's always better to get the flash higher or off camera than where the manufacturer places them. In your case however, I would suggest you use a filter/diffuser for your on camera flash if you can't or don't have an off camera flash just yet.  Just my 2 cents. Enjoy your cruise! I'll take my first cruise on the Magic 9/12/12 to Canada.


----------



## Praying Colonel

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Palo
> Grilled Portobello Mushroom and Polenta With a Roasted Shallot Sauce and a Parmesan Crisp



Just want to say that not only was this item the best thing I ate on the Fantasy, it's the best thing I ever ate, period.  Just get it.


----------



## KaryCam

tinkandme said:
			
		

> do they ever allow you to take a dessert back to your room? Sometimes i just can't eat dessert right after a meal but...2 hours later I sure am looking for one, and i'd hate to miss out on one of these!!
> Thanks for all these wonderful pictures! YUMMY!
> ~Kim



Yes. Just tell your servers you want to take it to go. We did this a few times. No problems.


----------



## jacquieone

Praying Colonel said:


> Just want to say that not only was this item the best thing I ate on the Fantasy, it's the best thing I ever ate, period.  Just get it.



It was amazing.    As was the tuna steak with white truffle potatoes


----------



## Mean Queen

Praying Colonel said:


> Just want to say that not only was this item the best thing I ate on the Fantasy, it's the best thing I ever ate, period.  Just get it.



DH and I usually order two of these because we love them so much.  It really is one of the best things I have ever had to eat.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Bonniec said:


> I do photography as well. How are places like Palo and Remy when it comes to shooting food with a DSLR and flash? I'd love to bring mine in but would it not disrupt others if I shoot pics of my food? Great pics, btw.



Thank you. I don't know if I can give you a good answer since we were in the wine room at Remy with a party of six and the private room at Palo with 14 of us so I was quite isolated from the rest of the guests. Both rooms were excellent for flash (Remy better than Palo) as far as bouncing flash off the ceiling and white balance. I saw a lot of people taking pictures in both restaurants and I only take one shot of as many dishes as I could. 



NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks so much for the info, much appreciated!  My wife & I will be on the Disney Fantasy this Dec. and plan on taking plenty of food photographs!
> 
> I'll stick with the 50mm for photographing food, agreed...definitely the sharpest of the lenses I currently own. Unfortunately, I don't own an external flash...is this necessarily to achieve similar photographs? Should I use slightly different settings when not using an external flash?



If you can't use a bounce flash I would definitely use the 50 f/1.8 and crank up the ISO as high as you camera will go. It will depend on how much available light but you can get many good pictures. I shot with a 30mm f/1.4 for my first trip to WDW before I learned how to use a flash and was able to get many good pictures. This would be much better than any picture you take with the built in flash on your camera. You have a very narrow depth of field so choose your focus point well. Using an on camera flash (attached to the camera and bounced) will obviously get much better results at a higher f-stop. 



Praying Colonel said:


> Just want to say that not only was this item the best thing I ate on the Fantasy, it's the best thing I ever ate, period.  Just get it.



It was really increadable


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Osso Buco
Slow roasted center cut Veal Shank with Gremolata and Risotto Milanese
Palo


----------



## Praying Colonel

jacquieone said:


> It was amazing.    As was the tuna steak with white truffle potatoes



Yes!  That's what I had, too!  And of course, the chocolate soufflle....


----------



## NJGuy3

tinkandme said:


> Hi NJGuy, I'm a portrait photographer not a food photographer but the rules are the same however. The idea being it's always better to get the flash higher or off camera than where the manufacturer places them. In your case however, I would suggest you use a filter/diffuser for your on camera flash if you can't or don't have an off camera flash just yet.  Just my 2 cents. Enjoy your cruise! I'll take my first cruise on the Magic 9/12/12 to Canada.



Thanks for your input...I have seen flash diffusers for built-in flashes and will consider one of those. Actually, I read a photogrpahy magazie article that showed how to make your own diffuser...I'll try that. 
Enjoy your cruise as well, this is my second Disney cruise, first was aboard the Dream and was excellent. You'll have a great time and eat delicious meals! 



GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> If you can't use a bounce flash I would definitely use the 50 f/1.8 and crank up the ISO as high as you camera will go. It will depend on how much available light but you can get many good pictures. I shot with a 30mm f/1.4 for my first trip to WDW before I learned how to use a flash and was able to get many good pictures. This would be much better than any picture you take with the built in flash on your camera. You have a very narrow depth of field so choose your focus point well. Using an on camera flash (attached to the camera and bounced) will obviously get much better results at a higher f-stop.



I believe my camera's iso expands uo tp 12800. I'll practice using my 50mm with high iso, by shooting food at home with some of the delicious meals my wife creates! Thanks again for the info...will help with my food photography!


----------



## Clotho

I love that I am getting both my food geek on AND some camera geekery at the same time. *geeky squee*


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Lobster Cannelloni,Caviar
Chef Scott Hunnel
Remy Brunch
No Flash


----------



## rosermama

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> Osso Buco
> Slow roasted center cut Veal Shank with Gremolata and Risotto Milanese
> Palo



no offense but gross is that a bone with a spoon in it or do I need to get my eyes checked. 

I am thankful for all the pics it helps me see what I may want to try and what I want to stay away from

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## Bonniec

rosermama said:


> no offense but gross is that a bone with a spoon in it or do I need to get my eyes checked.




I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## Clotho

rosermama said:
			
		

> no offense but gross is that a bone with a spoon in it or do I need to get my eyes checked.
> 
> I am thankful for all the pics it helps me see what I may want to try and what I want to stay away from
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards



Yes it is likely to eat the marrow. Marrow is highly flavorful and some people literally "suck the marrow out"!


----------



## rosermama

Clotho said:
			
		

> Yes it is likely to eat the marrow. Marrow is highly flavorful and some people literally "suck the marrow out"!



Probably something DH will want to order once I show him the pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

rosermama said:


> no offense but gross is that a bone with a spoon in it or do I need to get my eyes checked.
> 
> I am thankful for all the pics it helps me see what I may want to try and what I want to stay away from
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards



My DW loves Osso Buco but does not partake in the bone marrow. It is considered a delicacy by some. 

Fagotti di Petto di Pollo con Ricotta e Basilico
Baked Chicken Breast filled with Ricotta, Basil, and Red Peppers served with Pinot Grigio Reduction. Palo


----------



## Clotho

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> My DW loves Osso Buco but does not partake in the bone marrow. It is considered a delicacy by some.



There are a couple restaurants in town that sell marrow bones as an appetizer. I don't partake, but I hear it is salty goodness.


----------



## *Flower*

bumping for more food porn!


----------



## dbxazd

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Tahitian Vanilla Crème Brûlée
> With Almond Biscotti
> Royal Palace Fantasy


 I had a version of this on the Dream (it was served with a macaroon instead).

And I agree with the other posters - your food photos are amazing!  Job well done & I love looking at them.  Thanks for sharing.

Robin


----------



## pennymike

I know it's only a drink, but come on.........admit it.  It looks good and you want to be there right now.





[/IMG]


----------



## Bonniec

Love it!!


----------



## psimon

pennymike said:


> I know it's only a drink, but come on.........admit it.  It looks good and you want to be there right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love that picture.... it is now my desktop!

Thanks!

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## DesertGal

jsolar said:
			
		

> Pirate buffet:



I remember you from our Wonder cruise in 2010!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

dbxazd said:


> I had a version of this on the Dream (it was served with a macaroon instead).
> 
> And I agree with the other posters - your food photos are amazing!  Job well done & I love looking at them.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Robin



Thank you. 

White Chocolate  Cheesecake


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Two waffles stuffed with dulce de leche and rolled in sugar cinnamon and garnished with watermelon wedges


----------



## MiaSRN62

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> Two waffles stuffed with dulce de leche and rolled in sugar cinnamon and garnished with watermelon wedges



Where was this ?!!! Yum !

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

MiaSRN62 said:


> Where was this ?!!! Yum !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Sorry, Royal Palace sit down breakfast.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Dense Chocolate Cake
Fudge Brownie, Carmel Sauce, and Vanilla Ice Cream with Mango Coulis


----------



## gardengirl628

Those waffles look amazing!


----------



## Silverfox97

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> Sorry, Royal Palace sit down breakfast.



They have them at Royal Palace, Royal Court, Triton's & Lumiere's sit down breakfast. DH got them once and they are decadent!!! Sweet, but good!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Chocolate Decadence


----------



## RoxyHive

Oooh yum is that a mini hot cocoa?


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

RoxyHive said:


> Oooh yum is that a mini hot cocoa?



It was very yummy and I believe that it was a white chocolate mousse in the little cup. 

Grilled potato and goat cheese napoleon with balsamic-basil vinaigrette
This was delicious!


----------



## jjgarv

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Grilled potato and goat cheese napoleon with balsamic-basil vinaigrette
> This was delicious!



Oh my...WHERE did you get this???


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

jjgarv said:


> Oh my...WHERE did you get this???



This from the Farewell menu the last night in all of the dining rooms.

Vegetable Quesadilla
Royal Court Lunch


----------



## LuvEeyore

That really looks good!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

French Toast and Pineapple Stack
Layers of French toast and grilled pineapple, topped with strawberry coulis, maple glaze and fruit salad
Royal Court Fantasy


----------



## Kag30273

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> French Toast and Pineapple Stack
> Layers of French toast and grilled pineapple, topped with strawberry coulis, maple glaze and fruit salad
> Royal Court Fantasy



WOW!  Now I'll need one of these with my waffle sandwich!


----------



## rosermama

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> French Toast and Pineapple Stack
> Layers of French toast and grilled pineapple, topped with strawberry coulis, maple glaze and fruit salad
> Royal Court Fantasy



I got to start going to breakfast where was this at???

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using DISBoards


----------



## jaminmd

rosermama said:


> I got to start going to breakfast where was this at???
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using DISBoards



I had it at The Royal Palace on the Dream.  It didn't taste very good, IMO.  Their food is pretty but I didn't like any of it.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

jaminmd said:


> I had it at The Royal Palace on the Dream.  It didn't taste very good, IMO.  Their food is pretty but I didn't like any of it.



I agree, they weren't as good as I thought they would be. 

Black Bean Chipotle Cakes (Vegetarian)
Over Corn Kernels and Brown Rice topped with Tomato-Cilantro Salsa
Animator's Palate


----------



## jsolar

The most amazing Veal Saltimbucca at Palo's Brunch


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Warm Chocolate Lava Cake baked Chocolate delicacy served warm with double chocolate sauce
Captain Gala Menu


----------



## jahber

GoofyontheHiSeas said:
			
		

> Warm Chocolate Lava Cake baked Chocolate delicacy served warm with double chocolate sauce
> Captain Gala Menu



Yum!  I would like to eat that right now!  I guess I'll have to wait a few more days until I'm finally on the Fantasy!!!!


----------



## glassslipper2004

Yum!!


----------



## mmackeymouse

jaminmd said:


> I had it at The Royal Palace on the Dream.  It didn't taste very good, IMO.  Their food is pretty but I didn't like any of it.



Same....well I had it in Lumiere's on the Magic. Don't get me wrong; I didn't think it tasted BAD. But, many of the pictures I had seen showed the french toast just soaked in the strawberry sauce. When I got mine, it was much like the picture, very clean and pretty looking. The strawberry coulis was ladled on the plate, but there wasn't a lot of it. I would have preferred more.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Cod with chanterelles
Remy Dinner Fantasy


----------



## Started With a Mouse

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Warm Chocolate Lava Cake baked Chocolate delicacy served warm with double chocolate sauce
> Captain Gala Menu



I know it's a fancy dessert, but why am I suddenly craving a Ding Dong?


----------



## Zandy595

Started With a Mouse said:


> I know it's a fancy dessert, but why am I suddenly craving a Ding Dong?


LOL It does look like a Ding Dong.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Baked Farm-Raised Chicken Breast
Filled with Escarole, Raisins, and Pine Nuts on Wild rice with a Red Wine Reduction
Royal Palace


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Australian Wagyu Tenderloin
Remy-Fantasy


----------



## CaptainJacq

Phew, 132 pages later I now know what I am having on our sailing on the Dream later this month.

Just have to add fabulous photographs on the last few pages.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

The Dutchmen's Dijon Crusted Sirloin of Beef
thick cut of Beef with Oven-roasted Sweet Potatoes and a Black Spot Tomato, with a deep Red Wine Glaze
Pirate Menu - Fantasy


----------



## JennLK

Sea Bass, Egg, Thai  - Remy Brunch

Great dish (coming from someone who never eats seafood!)


----------



## jjgarv

So sick of yogurt and looking forward to our cruise in less than three weeks...
Bumping.


----------



## asunutgirl

Zandy595 said:


> LOL It does look like a Ding Dong.



I had this.  It was better than a Ding Dong.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Yummmmmy.

The food looks so much better on the Dream and the Fantasy!  

Love looking at food pics!


----------



## JennLK

Gnocchi Chili (Remy Lunch)


----------



## msbiscuit

Grilled chicken breast and mango slices on mixed greens with coconut lemongrass dressing at Triton's lunch


----------



## msbiscuit

Seafood risotto at Triton's dinner (grilled lobster slices and shrimp over asparagus risotto with tomato chile sauce)


----------



## msbiscuit

Dinner at Animator's Palette - Sesame Rock Shrimp cheesecake with caramelized onions and bbq sauce; then lemon thyme chicken for entree


----------



## msbiscuit

Waffle sandwich at Triton's breakfast (waffles rolled in cinnamon sugar, dulce de leche in between; comes with watermelon slices)


----------



## msbiscuit

Palo Brunch - Grapes and Gorgonzola pizza, chicken parmesan with risotto, some desserts. I also have some photos of the different brunch tables if anyone would like to see them.


----------



## msbiscuit

Parrot Cay dinner on Pirate Night - Spinach salad with warm bacon dressing, island spiced Ribeye


----------



## msbiscuit

Palo Dinner - antipasti, breads, bellini, mushroom risotto with grilled portobello, lemon sorbet palate cleanser, no picture of filet entree (sorry!!), chocolate souffle


----------



## PizzieDuster

Oh, I wish I could be eating that Gorgonzola and Grape pizza.  Even at home, right now 




msbiscuit said:


> Palo Brunch - Grapes and Gorgonzola pizza, chicken parmesan with risotto, some desserts. I also have some photos of the different brunch tables if anyone would like to see them.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

msbiscuit said:
			
		

> Palo Brunch - Grapes and Gorgonzola pizza, chicken parmesan with risotto, some desserts. I also have some photos of the different brunch tables if anyone would like to see them.



I would love to see the photos of the brunch tables. Just booked Palo brunch this week for our December cruise!  Thanks!


----------



## dinahfig

Yum!  We've had this at Lumiere's for breakfast before.  I hope they still have it on the next cruise!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Where was this ?!!! Yum !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## msbiscuit

Palo brunch photos- appetizers, cheese, breads -


----------



## msbiscuit

More Palo brunch -


----------



## msbiscuit

Still more Palo brunch -


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

msbiscuit said:
			
		

> Still more Palo brunch -



Thanks for all of these!  Can't wait until December 20th!


----------



## msbiscuit

MickeyMomTo2 said:


> Thanks for all of these!  Can't wait until December 20th!



I'm about ready for another round, too! Enjoy!


----------



## wild.zinnia

Awesome brunch pics!


----------



## msbiscuit

wild.zinnia said:


> Awesome brunch pics!



Thank you! I deleted those that showed me being thrown in the brig for running off with the entire tray of whipped cream.


----------



## MrsKP

msbiscuit said:


> Thank you! I deleted those that showed me being thrown in the brig for running off with the entire tray of whipped cream.



Question: do you just pick up the item or is it a display of what you can order?

Never been to Palo brunch. Thanks!


----------



## lorimay

Delicious pictures.

Enjoyed a Palo brunch 10 days ago.....

Now I am home eating Raisin Bran.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

MrsKP said:


> Question: do you just pick up the item or is it a display of what you can order?
> 
> Never been to Palo brunch. Thanks!



There are a few entrees that are only for display but your server will point those out.  Everything else you just put what you want on your plate and take it back to your table.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

This was dessert in Lumiere's - French Menu.  Sorry, don't remember the specifics as to what it was.  Best guess - probably a chocolate mousse.


----------



## holula

Mmmmm. Can't wait to go to Palo brunch!


----------



## Disney mam

All those food pics are making me worry. 

Not sure how I would fit into my clothes after a cruise.

I am wondering if anyone gives you all strange looks for taking pics of the food?


----------



## JennLK

Disney mam said:


> All those food pics are making me worry.
> 
> Not sure how I would fit into my clothes after a cruise.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone gives you all strange looks for taking pics of the food?



Just my husband   Our server in Remy actually gave me a little stool to rest my camera on - for when I wasn't taking photos!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

msbiscuit said:


> Still more Palo brunch -



when are these pictures from.....i thought they weren't doing pizzas for Palo anymore? If they still are we will be even happier in December!


----------



## msbiscuit

Disney mam said:


> All those food pics are making me worry.
> 
> Not sure how I would fit into my clothes after a cruise.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone gives you all strange looks for taking pics of the food?



I'm always surprised that I don't make a piggy out of myself on a cruise! I go with the best intentions (of eating a LOT) and never do. I also make certain I walk the Promenade deck several times a day - just in case. Don't get me wrong - I'm quite overweight - I just don't put on anymore weight than I left with! My big problem is that I absorb salt like a sponge and end up with a big case of cruise cankles. And I never once salted my food on the cruise!

Strange looks? Nah, there's plenty of other things they are probably giving me strange looks for, so I never noticed.


----------



## msbiscuit

Addicted to Dopey said:


> when are these pictures from.....i thought they weren't doing pizzas for Palo anymore? If they still are we will be even happier in December!



Palo Brunch on the Wonder during the September Repositioning Cruise Vancouver to LA 2012.


----------



## holula

They will make you a pizza for dinner if you ask. BF did this in May on the Wonder.


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

Addicted to Dopey said:
			
		

> when are these pictures from.....i thought they weren't doing pizzas for Palo anymore? If they still are we will be even happier in December!



They still have pizza at brunch.


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

MickeyMomTo2 said:


> They still have pizza at brunch.



even on the fantasy?


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Great pics!  I think there would be a riot if they tried to take away the pizzas, especially the grape pizza.


----------



## Callymum

Oh my mouth is watering- arggggh
I havent long to wait, Oct 13th here we go.


----------



## MickeyMomTo2

Addicted to Dopey said:
			
		

> even on the fantasy?



I thought all ships dropped it at dinner only, but my only personal experience is on the Magic. Hoping they didn't drop it from the Dream!  I have reservations in December!


----------



## Mean Queen

MickeyMomTo2 said:


> I thought all ships dropped it at dinner only, but my only personal experience is on the Magic. Hoping they didn't drop it from the Dream!  I have reservations in December!



We were on the Wonder and Dream this year and pizza was available at Palo's brunch only, not dinner.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Roasted Wild Boar Tenderloin
Sweet Carrot and Onion Potato Cake with a Red Currant Reduction
 Royal Court  Fantasy


----------



## 3Goofy's

Roger, your pictures are incredible!  They really show off the work of art that the dishes are.  You have quite a talent.


----------



## samily

MickeyMomTo2 said:


> I thought all ships dropped it at dinner only, but my only personal experience is on the Magic. Hoping they didn't drop it from the Dream!  I have reservations in December!



Don't worry, they had it at brunch on the Dream last month!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Unfortunately, this was from the Villans menu on our WBTA, and I don't have a copy of the menu to tell you what it is.


----------



## ssanders79

PrincessShmoo said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this was from the Villans menu on our WBTA, and I don't have a copy of the menu to tell you what it is.



Looks like prosciutto with chilled honeydew and a basil pesto drizzle.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ssanders79 said:


> Looks like prosciutto with chilled honeydew and a basil pesto drizzle.



OK.  I just remember I liked it, whatever it was.


----------



## DenyingReality

Everything looks so yummy! I can't wait to try one of everything!


----------



## castawayk

I leave in just a couple of weeks for our Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy.  Thank you for all the pictures! Everything looks so awesome, but as a few of you have noted, some dishes didn't taste as good as they looked.  Just wondering why many have not been giving a taste rating to the dishes you so artfully have photographed.  One to five stars guys???  I for one would absolutely love the feedback!  TIA!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

castawayk said:


> I leave in just a couple of weeks for our Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy.  Thank you for all the pictures! Everything looks so awesome, but as a few of you have noted, some dishes didn't taste as good as they looked.  Just wondering why many have not been giving a taste rating to the dishes you so artfully have photographed.  One to five stars guys???  I for one would absolutely love the feedback!  TIA!



Well, food is so subjective, it's difficult say "I loved this, so you will, too."  I think most of us on this thread are just showing the pretty pictures we've taken.

Certainly, anyone who wants to can say whether they liked a dish or not, if they wish.  But I'd probably make my own choices based on what the menu has and the servers recommendations.


----------



## castawayk

PrincessShmoo said:


> Well, food is so subjective, it's difficult say "I loved this, so you will, too."  I think most of us on this thread are just showing the pretty pictures we've taken.
> 
> Certainly, anyone who wants to can say whether they liked a dish or not, if they wish.  But I'd probably make my own choices based on what the menu has and the servers recommendations.


Very true PrincessSchmoo, food is very subjective, I didn't mean to knock the thread, I am so loving it!  And... also true about the servers, I do usually go with their opinions since they are serving the same dishes to thousands of people over the course of just a few months and certainly know which have been favorites.  Very good point!


----------



## MaleficentRN

Linzer tortes at tea presentation in conciege lounge.


----------



## MaleficentRN

Mickey's Special Combo Platter at Royal Palace breakfast gets a big thumbs up!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## wild.zinnia

MaleficentRN said:


> Linzer tortes at tea presentation in conciege lounge.



Wow.  Those look amazing.


----------



## jenseib

Parrot cay desserts


----------



## toy

Started With a Mouse said:


> I know it's a fancy dessert, but why am I suddenly craving a Ding Dong?



A ding dong and mashed potatoes


----------



## jenseib

Parrot Cay desserts / Magic


----------



## jessrose18

omgeeee! where were the cream puffs?? thanks


----------



## jahber

jessrose18 said:
			
		

> omgeeee! where were the cream puffs?? thanks



There were cream puffs with chocolate ganache poured over them in cabanas one day for lunch. I took them to Quiet Cove and enjoyed a little reverential silence as I ate them ; )

There was also Paris-Brest, which are like cream puffs with a praline filling, at the Pirate buffet and Palo brunch. The Palo ones were huge and were to DIE for. I ate two...  I wish I took a photo of them!


----------



## jenseib

At Parrot Cay buffet the day we boarded the Magic.


----------



## jenseib

Parrot Cay lunch buffet / Magic


----------



## lucas

jenseib, 

Fantastic pics!


----------



## jenseib

lucas said:


> jenseib,
> 
> Fantastic pics!



Thanks. I'll post more tomorrow


----------



## Jitensha

I just wanted to thank you all for this entire thread.  I don't think I can wait until December, and this has made my reservations at Remy and Palo seem like complete no brainers.


----------



## Tero81

All those foods look so great, can hardly wait to get to cruise again.


----------



## jenseib

More buffet pictures from Parrot Cay / Magic


----------



## Mel2421

Thanks! More Magic pictures please.


----------



## hurleysweety

Oooh yum! I love going through all these pictures. 

Anyone have seafood pictures from any of the 3 MDRs on the Dream? Please and thank you!


----------



## Kurby

ohhhh after seeing these pics i'm even more sad we had to cancel our cruise this January.  

i'm just going to have to live my DCL life through you guys who are posting pics.  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE keep them coming.


----------



## jenseib

My plates from the buffet at Parrot Cay / Magic


----------



## lucas

Jen, 

Great pictures!  I'm lovin' your review, too.


----------



## disney1990

jenseib said:


> My plates from the buffet at Parrot Cay / Magic



Were these pictures from the embarkment buffett?


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Key Lime Pie 
Royal Court Lunch


----------



## jenseib

disney1990 said:


> Were these pictures from the embarkment buffett?



yes.


----------



## lucas

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Key Lime Pie
> Royal Court Lunch



Ohhhh!  I'm gonna be on the lookout for these!


----------



## disneyfan888

I just got super hungry. DCL food is the best! Can't wait for Nov 3rd!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Parrot Cay / Magic


----------



## mommy2mb

Getting so hungry sitting here looking at all these pics


----------



## jenseib

Parrot Cay / Magic


----------



## WickedDreamer

msbiscuit said:


> Still more Palo brunch -
> 
> ]



When do they offer the Palo Brunch, we are sailing next year and The Dream, do you need to make a reservation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## canadiandisneyfamof4

WickedDreamer said:
			
		

> When do they offer the Palo Brunch, we are sailing next year and The Dream, do you need to make a reservation.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Brunch is typically offered on sea days. Reservations are avail when your booking window opens, they tend to go quick, but some are held back and can be reserved once on board.


----------



## Momma2Jax

Dessert plate: Palo brunch on the Wonder


----------



## trickiwoo

*Cabanas Lunch*


















*Royal Court Lunch*




























*Animator's Palate Dinner*


















*Castaway Cay*








*Royal Court Breakfast*


----------



## 3Adevas

I will post some pics of the food we enjoyed on the Dream in Dec. 2011...gearing up for Fantasy Dec. 2012 and just joining boards so guess I will wait until I have reached my 10 posts to be allowed to post pics LOL


----------



## GhostlyHitchhiker

trickiwoo said:


> *Animator's Palate Dinner*




I can't seem to find the menus that correspond here. What in the world is this?! A soup you add caramel corn to?

My foodie curiosity is piqued!


----------



## cmash95

this is from the animator's palate special dinner. It's popcorn soup. I have to admit, I really liked it.


----------



## lorimay

That looks very interesting......... and yummy.


----------



## Zandy595

cmash95 said:


> this is from the animator's palate special dinner. It's popcorn soup. I have to admit, I really liked it.


Do you remember which menu this is on?  I've looked at Animator's Palate: Pacific Rim Cuisine, Pirate's, Prince & Princess, Captain's Gala and Sea Ya' Real Soon menus and I didn't see it.


----------



## trickiwoo

Yup!  It's popcorn soup from Animator's Palate.  We were only in Animator's Palate the last night of the cruise (the other night we were scheduled to be in Animator's we had Palo reservations.)  I'm not sure what menu it was... it was the only menu I ever saw at Animator's since I only ate there one night!  I know it was NOT Pirate night, Prince & Princess or Captain's Gala since we were in other restaurants those nights.  

I know that night we didn't get to chose an appetizer.  There was an appetizer sampler that everyone at the table got the same thing.  Besides the appetizer sampler, you had the option of having the popcorn soup as well.

I am allergic to popcorn, so I didn't try any.  But DH got it.  First he tried the soup without the popcorn and didn't like it.  Then he put the popcorn in and tried it and said it was really good!  They even brought him more popcorn to add.  But yeah, he's a really picky eater and he loved it!  So I guess it's worth trying... unless you're allergic like me!


----------



## jenseib

Sail away party drinks / Magic


----------



## princess aleya

jenseib said:


> sail away party drinks / magic



yummy!!!


----------



## 3Adevas

Lunch @ Cabanas on embarkment day!


----------



## jenseib

3Adevas said:


> Lunch @ Cabanas on embarkment day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appetizer...forget what it was LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kids meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beef yum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room Service! Get a cheese n crackers plate every night



Is it just me?  I can't see any pictures.


----------



## 3Adevas

Lunch @ Cabanas on embarkment day!

Im learning on the boards but can't wait to figure out how to correctly post pic to share our love of the Disney Dream foods with you


----------



## 3Adevas

jenseib said:


> Is it just me?  I can't see any pictures.



No.........bear with me as this is the 1st time Ive tried to post pics on the thread LOL


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

It's probably because your posting pics from facebook - privacy settings prevent them from showing up. Try uploading them to photobucket or something similar


----------



## Tink rules

If you're posting from photobucket.. click on the img link and copy that.. it will work... 

good luck!


----------



## disneyfan888

msbiscuit said:


> Waffle sandwich at Triton's breakfast (waffles rolled in cinnamon sugar, dulce de leche in between; comes with watermelon slices)



Is this particular waffle served everyday for breakfast??


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Tropical Sundae
Rainbow Sherbet, coconut macaroon, and rum infused coconut cream
Captain's Gala


----------



## vleeth

jenseib said:


> Sail away party drinks / Magic



Do they sell these glasses in the gift shop?


----------



## Thorb73

vleeth said:


> Do they sell these glasses in the gift shop?



Not sure - but they sell them with the drinks - they are souvenir glasses


----------



## Tink rules

They are the drinks at sail away.. not sure if they have them at other times.


----------



## 3Adevas

Alright.....here goes nothing...got photobucket images 





Appetizers...can't remember what it was but I think it involved seafood!


----------



## Zandy595

Those are the Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes.


----------



## 3Adevas

Get room service!  Everything was good  We ordered the cheese and fruit every day to have as a snack in the stateroom! And ordered a carafe of coffee before bed every night....it was still hot and ready to sip on the verandah each morning when we were ready for it!!!










[/IMG]
DH brought along his own beer to enjoy on the verandah!






[/IMG]
beef tenderloin YUM!





Kids meal


----------



## 3Adevas

Found a few more pics of delicious foods from our Disney Dream Dec. 2011 cruise 

some great picnic foods piled on the plate at Castaway Cay!





Forgive me for not remembering what everything was LOL  Planning on taking notes on our upcoming Dec. 2102 Fantasy Western!!





I loved the bread baskets and decor at Royal Palace!





Can't count how many times DS had ice cream!









Cabanas lunch from the deck overlooking Port Canaveral


----------



## Bonniec

> We ordered the cheese and fruit every day



Not a whole lot of cheese on that tray is there?  I'll have to order more than one for the 5 of us.


----------



## AnotherPrincess

Bonniec said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot of cheese on that tray is there?  I'll have to order more than one for the 5 of us.



It's intended to be an individual serving. We always ordered 3 for the 3 of us if that's all we ordered.


----------



## Zandy595

3Adevas said:


> Forgive me for not remembering what everything was LOL  Planning on taking notes on our upcoming Dec. 2102 Fantasy Western!!


This is the Iced Lobster and Jumbo Shrimp appetizer.


----------



## merriwthr

I'm so glad I found this thread - other than my tummy grumbles every time I start looking at it!! I'm a "pooh-sized" woman, but you would never guess it by the amount I eat. I was so worried about huge, gigantic portions! But most of the photos look like the portions are modest - which is great!! I usually prefer to order an appetizer or two - and in most places now even those are too big for me! I really hate walking away from the table feeling like I'm gonna explode!

Keep the photos coming! I just love seeing what I have to look forward to! 

Michelle


----------



## jenseib

vleeth said:


> Do they sell these glasses in the gift shop?



No. But you can drinks in them, and even non alcoholic drinks too.


----------



## jenseib

Magic drinks, once again


----------



## jenseib

Bread from Lumiere's on the Magic


----------



## jenseib

Lumiere's


----------



## vleeth

jenseib said:


> No. But you can drinks in them, and even non alcoholic drinks too.



Thanks Jen!  May have to get me one of those just to get the glass!


----------



## elainyaeq

3Adevas said:


> Get room service!  Everything was good  We ordered the cheese and fruit every day to have as a snack in the stateroom! And ordered a carafe of coffee before bed every night....it was still hot and ready to sip on the verandah each morning when we were ready for it!!!




How was the coffee? i heard they serve sanka but is it brewed or instant sanka?
Thanks =)


----------



## jenseib

Lumiere's/ Magic


----------



## jenseib

Lumiere's/ Magic


----------



## 3Adevas

elainyaeq said:
			
		

> How was the coffee? i heard they serve sanka but is it brewed or instant sanka?
> Thanks =)



The coffee tasted good....what they served on the Dream when we went was Nescafé. We buy instant Nescafé and drink it at home on occasion when we dont want to brew a whole pot -so no real biggie for us


----------



## elainyaeq

Thank you,  rain or shine I'm looking forward to this vacation and our first cruise


----------



## msbiscuit

merriwthr said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread - other than my tummy grumbles every time I start looking at it!! I'm a "pooh-sized" woman, but you would never guess it by the amount I eat. I was so worried about huge, gigantic portions! But most of the photos look like the portions are modest - which is great!! I usually prefer to order an appetizer or two - and in most places now even those are too big for me! I really hate walking away from the table feeling like I'm gonna explode!
> 
> Keep the photos coming! I just love seeing what I have to look forward to!
> 
> Michelle



I can relate! Those were my thoughts before I took my first cruise. I was so relieved to find small portions as opposed to overloaded plates! Watch out, though, I've found that the servers love to encourage you to try more dishes so you end up with more food! 

Barb


----------



## poohb17

Bump I am leaving in january


----------



## jenseib

Snack from Goofys on the Magic


----------



## jenseib

appetizers /Animators Palate / Magic


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Animators Palate


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Fagotti di Petto di Pollo con Ricotta e Basilico
Baked chicken breast filled with ricotta, basil and red peppers served with pinot grigio reduction
Palo


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney Fantasy REMY Champagne Brunch Oct '12








*Gnocchi Chili*






*Lobster Cannelloni*






*Sea Bass with egg and Thai sauce*





*Gascogne Pork Loin and Turnips*






*Duo Choclate*






*After brunch treats with coffee/tea :*


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes
Pasta Purse filled with Truffle scented Cheese and coated with a delicate Champagne Sauce


----------



## Zandy595

Ahi Tuna and Avocado Tower





North Atlantic Lobster Ravioli  ****  (Best dish I had in the MDR's)





Thyme and Garlic Brioche  **





Pan-seared Sea Bass  **  (Last year's cruise this dish got 4 stars, but it was very undercooked this time)





Prime Rib  ***


----------



## Zandy595

Double Baked Spinach Soufflé  ***





Belle's French Onion Soup  **  (taste was off)





Oven-Baked Salmon Royale  *** (prefectly cooked)





Roasted Wild Boar Tenderloin  





Grand Marnier Soufflé & Tahitian Vanilla Crème Brûlée


----------



## Zandy595

White Shrimp Pennette Pasta





Grilled Pacific Black Cod **  (Undercooked fish and didn't care for the sweet potato puree)





Mickey Bar *  (It was sweaty on the outside and melted on the inside.  Disappointing  )


----------



## moomy-san

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Fagotti di Petto di Pollo con Ricotta e Basilico
> Baked chicken breast filled with ricotta, basil and red peppers served with pinot grigio reduction
> Palo



My favorite Palo meal... yum!!!


----------



## PizzieDuster

Page 140 -  BEST PAGE EVER!   Yummy!


----------



## RaglanRoad

Buzz Light Year's Ice Cream Sundae.

It was made up of bubble gum ice cream, marshmallows, topped with chocolate fudge sauce, whipped cream and a cherry.
This was a dessert offered on the California Coastal Cruise off of the Toy Story 3D menu. It was so wonderfully colored I even put on my 3D glasses to take a look at it!


----------



## jenseib

Topsiders buffet / Magic
taken with my point and shoot and kid of blurry and strange colors.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

*Seared Striploin with a Cotes du Rhones and porcini Sauce*
a hearty Red wine sauce with Porcini Mushrooms srved with Crushed Potatoes, Braised Carrots and Pearl Onions (the carrots are missing, I ate them before I remembered to take the picture)






And for desert (sorry, I don't have the menu to remind me what this was)






And DHs standard "I'll have the sundae"


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Topsiders


----------



## Dznypal

gee PrincessShroom

I have a DH thats just like yours with the sundae!!!

he wasnt to thrilled with some of the salads either!!!

finally I told him just ask for a garden salad--which he did and was alot happier

he really needs to broaden his horzions!!!!


----------



## SunshineCruiser

What I wouldn't give to be on a ship eating like that today!  Now I will be drooling for the next 2 1/2 months while I wait for my cruise.


----------



## jenseib

Room Service / Magic


----------



## shadowryter

Disney Fantasy
Enchanted Garden: *Welcome aboard lunch and desserts*














*Fruit and cheese platter: *In room gift




*Sail Away Drink*




*Enchanted Garden: Dinner*
*Summer Leafs:* Rum, Pomegranate, Peach Schnapps, Cranberry Juice, Soda Water
*Northern Garden (Non-Alcoholic):* Pomegranate Syrup, Sugar Syrup, Harmony Tea, Sprite




*Bread Service *Multi-Grain Loaf and Country Currant Bread Chickpea-garlic puree







*North Atlantic Lobster Ravioli:* With roasted Garlic and sweet Basil scented Tomato Juice




*Cream of Green Asparagus:* With Crabmeat and Asparagus Tips




*Pan Seared Sea Bass:* With Fava Beans and Pea Risotto and a sweet Chili Glaze




*Caramelized Sea Scallops:* With Roasted Asparagus, Sun-dried Tomatoes, and Pearl Pasta, garnished with caramelized Leeks and Veal Jus Reduction




*Steamed Lemon Buttermilk Pudding* - with citrus reduction





*Banana Foster Sundae *- rum glazed bananas, vanilla ice cream, whipped cream and caramel sauce




*Kiss Goodnight - *Dark chocolate truffles and Passion-Fruit Gelée


----------



## shadowryter

Palo Brunch
*Mimosa*
*



*
*Assorted pastries and Prosciutto **wrapped melon and asparagus*
*



*
*Blue cheese, grapes and port wine pizza*
*



*
*Chicken Parmesan over risotto*
*



*
*Goat cheese with sundried tomatoes pizza*
*



*
*Palos many brunch offerings*
*







































*
*Fruit macerated in Grand Mariner, Chocolate mousse and Tiramisu*
*



*


----------



## erinsmom03

Yum yum yum! I can't wait until February!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Parrot Cay


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Quiet Cove


----------



## Bonniec

Oooh, is that the coffee shop? Im all over that plate of olives!


----------



## shadowryter

*Royal Court*
Warm Herb Brioche with an Olive Spread







*Princess Delight:* (Non-Alcoholic) Passion Fruit Juice, Mango Purée
*Impérial Illusion:* Absolut Mandarin, Apple Pucker, Blue Curaçao liquor, Pineapple Juice




*Escargots Gratinés:* Herb-marinated Snails with finely chopped Mushrooms, topped with Garlic Butter and Breadstick




*Pomegranate Glazed Duck Breast:* With Gewürztraminer Gelée and Pomegranate Glaze




*Belles French Onion Soup:* With Gruyère Cheese Crouton




*Roasted Wild Boar Tenderloin:* Sweet Carrot and Onion Potato Cake with a Red Currant Reduction




*Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin topped with Garlic Shrimp:* Sautéed Snow Peas and Marquis Potatoes with a Cognac Reduction




*Chicken on the lighter side*
*



*
*Grand Marnier Soufflé:* Infused with fresh Orange Zest and served with Crème Anglaise





*Strawberry Short Cake Sundae:* Strawberries, Vanilla Ice Cream, Whipped Cream, and Angel Food Cake


----------



## jenseib

Bonniec said:


> Oooh, is that the coffee shop? Im all over that plate of olives!



yes it is.


----------



## Bonniec

What a wierd place to have olives, lol. But I sure love the things so I know where I'll be! Now I only have to wait 11 months


----------



## lilpooh108

shadowryter,

Thanks for your Fantasy food pics.  We were supposed to be on the 11/24 Fantasy sailing w/family, but we had to cancel.  They're on it right now...and I'm living vicariously through your food pics.  I know the schedule by heart since I created their itinerary for them for the week so going through your dinner pics make me feel like I'm there!

Keep them coming 



shadowryter said:


> *Royal Court*
> Warm Herb Brioche with an Olive Spread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Princess Delight:* (Non-Alcoholic) Passion Fruit Juice, Mango Purée
> *Impérial Illusion:* Absolut Mandarin, Apple Pucker, Blue Curaçao liquor, Pineapple Juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Escargots Gratinés:* Herb-marinated Snails with finely chopped Mushrooms, topped with Garlic Butter and Breadstick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pomegranate Glazed Duck Breast:* With Gewürztraminer Gelée and Pomegranate Glaze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belles French Onion Soup:* With Gruyère Cheese Crouton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roasted Wild Boar Tenderloin:* Sweet Carrot and Onion Potato Cake with a Red Currant Reduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin topped with Garlic Shrimp:* Sautéed Snow Peas and Marquis Potatoes with a Cognac Reduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chicken on the lighter side*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Grand Marnier Soufflé:* Infused with fresh Orange Zest and served with Crème Anglaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Strawberry Short Cake Sundae:* Strawberries, Vanilla Ice Cream, Whipped Cream, and Angel Food Cake


----------



## ibouncetoo

The passion fruit was WONDERFUL!  (and I'm a chocolate lover)  Can't wait to have some in December!

.


----------



## jmr3983

Those mushrooms from the buffet look yummy! Can anyone give their opinion about the wild boar? Is it like pork?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

The wild boar was more tender than any other pork dish I've ever had.  A slight gamey aftertaste but the general taste made up for that.


----------



## shadowryter

*Enchanted Garden *- Breakfast
Self explanatory but everything was so very good







*Room Service*
*Pie of the day - *pumpkin
*Cake of the day - *chocolate fudge




*Caesar salad*
*



*
*BLT and chips*
*



*
*BBQ Hot wings - *very habit forming




*Diet Coke - *have to save soe calories somewhere I guess




*Animators Palate - *Dinner
*Bread Service*
Garlic and Herb foccacia bread with an roasted garlic dip (sorryforgot to snap the dip)




*Blueberrilicious* - Tequila, fresh blueberries, passion fruit juice, orange flavor liquor and freshly squeezed lime juice





*Golden Breeze *- Vodka, amaretto, galliano, orange juice, pineapple juice





*Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes* - pasta purse filled with trufflec scented cheese and coated with a delicate champagne sauce




*Creamy Butternut Squash Soup* garnished with chives and drizzled with sour cream




*Vine-Ripe Tomato Salad* - bell peppers and onion brunoise topped with micro greens and herb dressing




*White Shrimp Pennette Pasta* - tossed with a basil and Reggiano Parmesan cheese sauce and topped with a parmesan wafer




*Grilled Pacific Black Cod* - with sauteed morel mushrooms on a sweet potato puree 




*Lemon Mousse - (no sugar added) - *with Mango Coulis and Dark Chocolate





*Pineapple Financier - *Almond Cake served with Whipped Cream





*Celebration Cake*
*



*


----------



## jenseib

Chicken strips on the Magic


----------



## shadowryter

lilpooh108 said:


> shadowryter,
> 
> Thanks for your Fantasy food pics. We were supposed to be on the 11/24 Fantasy sailing w/family, but we had to cancel. They're on it right now...and I'm living vicariously through your food pics. I know the schedule by heart since I created their itinerary for them for the week so going through your dinner pics make me feel like I'm there!
> 
> Keep them coming


I know how how you feel. It took us three years and two canceled cruises before we finally got to sail on the Wonder in 2010. More pic's coming up.


----------



## shadowryter

Another yummy breakfast at Enchanted Garden





Enchanted Garden - Prince and Princess Dinner
*Enchanted* - Vodka, white crème de cacao liqueur, cream and milk





*Golden Slipper* - Peach schnapps, crème de cassis and sparkling wine





*Bread service
Fig and Date Ciabatta Roll* - with minted yogurt dip








*Roasted Roma Tomatoes and Herb Flavored Goat Cheese* - on mixed greens with aged balsamic vinegar dressing





*Double-Baked Aged Reggiano Parmesan Cheese Souffle* - with gorgonzola blue cheese, spinach, and mascarpone sauce with white truffle oil





*The Beast's Potato and Sausage Casserole Soup* - a hearty recipe with a touch of paprika





*Coronation of Mixed Leaves* - Vine tomatoes, blue cheese, apples, candied walnuts, and aged red wine vinegar





*Baked Fillet of Turbot* - Garlic smashed potatoes, sauteed fennel, and a light dill foam





*Roasted Portobello Mushroom Triangoli Pasta* - topped with sour cream, pesto swirl and a sweet butternut squash sauce





*Princess Jasmine Banana Bread Pudding* - Brioche bread pudding, caramel sauce and toasted macadamia nuts





*Skyline lounge
Paris 75* xs 2- Grey Goose Citron Vodka, peach schnapps, blue curacao, pineapple juice, sugared rum, and a souvenir glow cube
*Apollo -* Ouzo, Blanton's Special Reserve, freshly muddled raspberries, fresh cilantro, and honey


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

jenseib said:


> Chicken strips on the Magic



I love the fact that it looks like you mixed mayo and ketchup together!! People here in Arkansas make fun of me for doing that.. but I know they sell it in California as "fry sauce" (after being made fun of by a coworker, another coworker quickly stepped in and told her that it was a real "thing" that people do!)


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## PizzieDuster

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> I love the fact that it looks like you mixed mayo and ketchup together!! People here in Arkansas make fun of me for doing that.. but I know they sell it in California as "fry sauce" (after being made fun of by a coworker, another coworker quickly stepped in and told her that it was a real "thing" that people do!)



MrsPotatoHead...pm me...I'll send you the In and Out sauce they give out when you ask for extra sauce.  They use to give it out in lil plastic containers.  Now they give it out like ketchup paks.  If you love the mayo and ketchup you have to try In and Out sauce!


----------



## kath1210

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> I love the fact that it looks like you mixed mayo and ketchup together!! People here in Arkansas make fun of me for doing that.. but I know they sell it in California as "fry sauce" (after being made fun of by a coworker, another coworker quickly stepped in and told her that it was a real "thing" that people do!)



My daughter and I love this mix too!  People make faces, but we don't care.  It is delicious on burgers, fries and hot dogs!


----------



## jenseib

MrsPotatoHead425 said:


> I love the fact that it looks like you mixed mayo and ketchup together!! People here in Arkansas make fun of me for doing that.. but I know they sell it in California as "fry sauce" (after being made fun of by a coworker, another coworker quickly stepped in and told her that it was a real "thing" that people do!)



It's heavenly!!!!


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Room Service/ Mickey bars


----------



## jenseib

Magic / pirate night dinner / appetizers


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Pirate Menu


----------



## OurDogCisco

*Pancakes from Palo*




DCL - Pancakes 2012 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Our Thankgiving Turkey plate:  *Governor Bradford's Oven-Roasted Young Tom Turkey *with cornbread fruit stuffing, Mashed sweet Potato with caramelized pecans, green beans, pan-roasting jus and cranberry jelly




1134 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr


----------



## OurDogCisco

Fantasy Pirate Meal--  Rolls and Johnny Cake with Pigeon Pea Relish




772 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr




773 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Pirate's Golden Potstickers




774 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Black Beard's Jumbo Crabcake




775 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Jerk Chicken Salad




776 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Mr. Smee Bibb Lettuce Salad




777 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Captain Hook's Macademia Nut Mahi Mahi




779 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

The Dutchmen's Dijon Crusted Sirloin of beef




780 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Castaway Chicken Breast




781 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Rum Soaked Chocolate Cake




784 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr

Fruit Cobbler




785 by disneyfreak86, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

Magic / pirate buffet


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Topsiders


----------



## goeva

jenseib said:


> Magic / Room Service/ Mickey bars



I'd love to have one of these right now.


----------



## wdw_monster

Are Mickey bars free for room service?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

wdw_monster said:
			
		

> Are Mickey bars free for room service?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kdeans1010

Our nightly snack. Chocolate chip cookies, soy milk, and Mickey bar. One of these things is not like the other... one of these things just doesn't belong!


----------



## wdwishes1990

delete


----------



## wdwishes1990

jenseib said:


> Magic / Animators Palate



Do you remember the name of the fish?  We loved it and cannot for the life of us remember.  Do you know?   Thank you!!


----------



## GoofyTwinDad

wdwishes1990 said:
			
		

> Do you remember the name of the fish?  We loved it and cannot for the life of us remember.  Do you know?   Thank you!!



Turbot?


----------



## bahacca

I'm on a very strict diet for the next few weeks, so I come here daily and imagine what everything tastes like Thanks to all who have contributed!


----------



## wdwishes1990

GoofyTwinDad said:


> Turbot?



YES YES YES - THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Fjobe

It is fun looking at all the dishes!  Thanks to those who have contributed!  I can't wait to experience some of these meals myself!


----------



## jenseib

GoofyTwinDad said:


> Turbot?



Yep, I think that was it!


----------



## jenseib

Topsiders / Magic


----------



## jenseib

Topsiders / Magic


----------



## NCConch

Excelent pictures!


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## jenseib

Animators Palette


----------



## jenseib

Animators Palatte/ Magic


----------



## jenseib

Magic/AP


----------



## shadowryter

*Fantasy*
*Early morning room service*




*Lunch at Flos Café ~*
*BBQ Chicken Pizza*




*Turkey, cheddar, bacon with cranberries sandwich*
*Roast beef, cheddar, bacon and horse radish sauce sandwich*




*Sunken Treasure* - Drink of the day




*Brat and chicken tenders*
*



*
*Strawberry/banana twist soft serve from FroZone*
*



*
*Bon Voyage Bar*
*Melon Vine ~ *Bacardi melon rum, sauvignon blanc, sweet and sour topped with pineapple juice


----------



## Woodmnky

Soy milk from room service





Chicken fajita from room service





All Aboard Cheese Plate from room service





Wings from room service


----------



## KaryCam

what time does room service open on the first day?
Thanks


----------



## mommameah

Can't wait for all the goodness.


----------



## Woodmnky

KaryCam said:


> what time does room service open on the first day?
> Thanks


We called for room service shortly after getting into our room at 1:30 and we had it in under 10 minutes. We generally found that the room service was delivered in under 15 minutes, with the exception of the night that we ordered a bunch of hot food for dinner.


----------



## NY Disney fan

EPCOTatNight said:


>



Please tell me you put your whole family's food on one plate and carried it back to the table.


----------



## TookTheRedOne

Wow. This is the wrong thread to look at just before lunch.
On the third day of a diet.


----------



## disneyluvrtink

TookTheRedOne said:


> Wow. This is the wrong thread to look at just before lunch.
> On the third day of a diet.



Haha I feel ya! I did that yesterday, and bombed on my diet! lol


----------



## Figment_Fan

Objects in the photo's MIGHT be smaller than they appear.  Or, the appetite of the eyes might be bigger than the stomach can handle.  

But, the food does look good no matter how many it might serve!


----------



## shadowryter

*Royal Court* - Pirates in the Caribbean Dinner
*Captains Treasure - *Absolute Mandarin, Peach Schnapps and Orange Juice 




*Pirates Nest - *Sparkling sweet wine, Malibu rum and Apple Pucker





*Bread selection
Johnny Cake* - with a pigeon pea relish







*Pirates Golden "Pot Stickers" - *Oriental Pork "Dumplings" deep fried and served with a Tamarind-Ginger soy sauce and Pickled Vegetables





*Caribbean-style Conch Chowder - *with sherry, sweet peppers, onions, tomatoes, thyme, and garnished with diced potatoes and crispy bacon bits




*Jerk Chicken Salad* - jerk seasoned chicken strip over fresh crispy greens with a citrus dressing and plantain chips (sorry I nibbled on a couple of pieces of chicken before I realized I hadnt taken a picture)




*Captain Hooks Macadamia Nut-Dusted Mahi Mahi - *Jasmine rice and sauteed pineapple on a mild curry sauce





*Treasure-of-the-Seas Grilled Shrimp and Seared Scallops - *served on strings of pasta and fresh creamy tomato sauce




*Banana-Chocolate Crepe - *served with mango coulis and coconut (delicious and no-sugar added)




*Crunch Time Sundae - *Rum Raisin Ice Cream, pineapple, whipped cream and croquant




*Some of the sculptures for the Pirate buffet - *too full to attend


----------



## PrincessShmoo

This was from the Around the World menu on our WBTA in 2010.  Not exactly sure what it was, chicken with steamed veggies, I think.


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## KevieKev05

Buttered Popcorn Soup
Animator's Palate
Disney Fantasy


----------



## flamestarrdust

KevieKev05 said:


> Buttered Popcorn Soup
> Animator's Palate
> Disney Fantasy



That sounds so interesting. How did it taste?


----------



## KevieKev05

flamestarrdust said:


> That sounds so interesting. How did it taste?



I actually enjoyed it! It really tasted like buttered popcorn in a liquid, soupy form. The cornbread and caramel popcorn were a nice touch as well.


----------



## boettmb

Yup taste just like popcorn!!


----------



## flamestarrdust

KevieKev05 said:


> I actually enjoyed it! It really tasted like buttered popcorn in a liquid, soupy form. The cornbread and caramel popcorn were a nice touch as well.



Sounds delicious. I love jelly belly buttered popcorn jelly beans so a soup in that flavor sounds very good to me.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

NY Disney fan said:


> Please tell me you put your whole family's food on one plate and carried it back to the table.



Ironically, I was on a cruise when you asked this question. I am a big man, but that is actually my wife's plate. She is notorious for having eyes bigger than her stomach.  From what I remember, she took one bite of everything, then pushed it away.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## 2BusyPlanning

Looking at all of the buffet pics wondering....

What salad dressings do they have to choose from on the Fantasy (buffets)? Looking for french, mainly.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## KevieKev05

Grilled Potato and Goat Cheese Napoleon (YUM!)
Sea Ya Real Soon menu
Disney Fantasy


----------



## jenseib

2BusyPlanning said:


> Looking at all of the buffet pics wondering....
> 
> What salad dressings do they have to choose from on the Fantasy (buffets)? Looking for french, mainly.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?



I have been on the magic once and the Dream twice. I LOVE French dressing and neither had it. I never asked if they had any in the back, but it was never put out. I didn't eat salads because of that.


----------



## lilpooh108

Wow I didn't know the Magic did grilling outside.  What cruise was this and how long ago?



jenseib said:


> Magic


----------



## jenseib

lilpooh108 said:


> Wow I didn't know the Magic did grilling outside.  What cruise was this and how long ago?



Last Sept out of Galveston. It was the last day.


----------



## Tink rules

They will occasionally grill on the longer specialty cruises.  We had a bbq on the day we went through the Panama canal - which was good cause most of us were up on the deck most of the day anyway...


----------



## Thorb73

2BusyPlanning said:


> Looking at all of the buffet pics wondering....
> 
> What salad dressings do they have to choose from on the Fantasy (buffets)? Looking for french, mainly.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?



They do have a raspberry vinaigrette which we find to die for 

This is really the dressing we are always looking forward to... Tried to do it several times at home but never matched the "real" taste...


----------



## Zandy595

2BusyPlanning said:


> Looking at all of the buffet pics wondering....
> 
> What salad dressings do they have to choose from on the Fantasy (buffets)? Looking for french, mainly.
> 
> Can anyone help me out?


Not sure if it's the same, but on the Dream they had a wonderful balsamic vinaigrette at Cabanas.  I asked for it at Royal Palace one night and they brought me bottles of EVOO and balsamic vinegar.   Not at all the same thing.


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

Thanks for the replies! I'm glad to know before hand. One cruise DH and I went on, they passed off Thousand Island dressing as 'Exotic French'! It's been a joke ever since.


----------



## princesspiglet

I love salad, but I am very picky about my dressing so I always bring it with me wherever I go- and that includes the cruise.  I bring a bottle of Old Cape Cod Fat Free Balsalmic Vinegarette.  You could bring your own French with you if you wanted.

I did get one weird look from my assistant server in the MDR on the first night, but it didn't bother me.  I also pulled out my own splenda!


----------



## lhartsell89

Everything looks SOOO good!

Thanks to everyone who has posted pictures


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## NurseDave

Ya, there's only so many details to read about before you're 120% planned for the trip, but seeing the food is a good way to pass time and stay excited waiting for the sailing date to come.


----------



## jenseib

princesspiglet said:


> I love salad, but I am very picky about my dressing so I always bring it with me wherever I go- and that includes the cruise.  I bring a bottle of Old Cape Cod Fat Free Balsalmic Vinegarette.  You could bring your own French with you if you wanted.
> 
> I did get one weird look from my assistant server in the MDR on the first night, but it didn't bother me.  I also pulled out my own splenda!



I was actually thinking of doing that next cruise


----------



## jenseib

Topsiders / Magic


----------



## carmie3377

princesspiglet said:
			
		

> I did get one weird look from my assistant server in the MDR on the first night, but it didn't bother me.  I also pulled out my own splenda!



I'm bringing Truvia for my tea and nutella for my fruit 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Palo / Magic


----------



## jenseib

Palo/ Magic


----------



## SigalTchelet

shadowryter said:


> I know how how you feel. It took us three years and two canceled cruises before we finally got to sail on the Wonder in 2010. More pic's coming up.



Loving your pictures!!  Looking forward to cruising with you in November!


----------



## jenseib

Palo/Magic


----------



## shadowryter

SigalTchelet said:


> Loving your pictures!! Looking forward to cruising with you in November!


Hi there and thanks. Looking forward to meeting you too. Here's some more Fantasy food porn to whet your appetite.


----------



## shadowryter

*Cabanas Lunch Buffet* - The shrimp was so good. Had to go back for seconds!




*Salad Bar - *Everything you could possibly imagine




*More Shrimp*
*



*
*Famous chocolate chip cookies*
*



*
*Mini Profiteroles*
*



*
*Cabanas many choices*
*Desserts*
*



*
*Carving stations and rolls and sauces*
*






*
*Cookies*
*



*
*Salad Bar*
*






*
*Sushi and cold cuts and cheeses*
*



*
*More rolls*
*



*
*Fish nuggets, potato and fish sticks and before mentioned shrimp*
*



*
*Salmon and veggies*
*



*
*Shellfish*
*



*
There was also pizza but every time I went to grab a pic the dishes were empty.


----------



## jenseib

Those cookies are to die for!!!!!!


----------



## shadowryter

I'll say they are. Everywhere you turn you can find them. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing though.


----------



## Chrisira2001

Wow, all this pics look yummy! Definitely taking the stairs instead of the elevator while on my cruise lol


----------



## Lizillion

Disney Magic:






Sunken Treasure 






Assortment of dessert from buffet





Really blurry but...escargots from Lumiere's





Room service breakfast: coffee, juice, fruit bowls. There were bagels and cream cheese under the cloche. 





DBF was asked what he wanted for dessert and he said nothing...





Deep Blue Sea, Castaway Cay





cheese burger, ribs, potato salad, and chips from Cookie's BBQ





Bon Voyage


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib

Magic/Palo


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## bevtoy

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i...al Night Palos Brunch/2009DisneyCruise812.jpg


----------



## PizzieDuster

EPCOTatNight said:


>



YUUUMMMS!  Where were you able to get this?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

PizzieDuster said:


> YUUUMMMS!  Where were you able to get this?



This was in Cabanas.


----------



## MousseauMob

jenseib said:


> Magic/Palo


Might be just me, but this reminds me of The Emperor's New Grove pill bug that Pacha puts a straw in!


----------



## PizzieDuster

EPCOTatNight said:


> This was in Cabanas.



That's great!  That egg....I want now.  Do they make it for you right there?


----------



## EPCOTatNight

PizzieDuster said:


> That's great!  That egg....I want now.  Do they make it for you right there?



No. It was actually on the buffet. They don't put too many out at a time and the turnover is pretty fast, so they were fresh.


----------



## cantsitstill

I'm not a photographer  lol - just used my iPhone to take these, but ohhh - the memories......yummmmm

RARE New York Strip - Royal Court/Fantasy




Creme brulee




Soft warm pretzel from Flo's V-8 (pizza area) - only had these the last two days




Lobster - Captain's Gala




RARE Beef Wellington - DH's favorite meal of the week




Chicken at Enchanted Garden/Fantasy




Baked Alaska


----------



## girangel

All this food looks good. Can't wait to try some of it on our upcoming cruise.


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Is Baked Alaska not supposed to have meringue around it???


----------



## cantsitstill

It's kind of hard to see in the picture, but there was a thin layer of meringue around 3 sides - so yummy but too little of a piece!


----------



## Rudolph4

Yum!


----------



## jenseib

cantsitstill said:


> I'm not a photographer  lol - just used my iPhone to take these, but ohhh - the memories......yummmmm
> 
> RARE New York Strip - Royal Court/Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creme brulee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft warm pretzel from Flo's V-8 (pizza area) - only had these the last two days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster - Captain's Gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE Beef Wellington - DH's favorite meal of the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken at Enchanted Garden/Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked Alaska



The pictures aren't showing for me I wonder if Dis is going weird like it did the other night.

I think I figured it out, those using new photobucket, the pictures are not showing


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Palo


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## bevtoy

My family loves this souffle....... I have mastered the recipe and we make it every month or so its delicious!




jenseib said:


> Magic / Palo


----------



## moore523

Everything looks so amazing!! I can't wait to contribute to this post!!  

Not much longer!!!


----------



## lizzyb

bevtoy said:


> My family loves this souffle....... I have mastered the recipe and we make it every month or so its delicious!



Do you mind sharing the recipe? That looks delicious!


----------



## bevtoy

http://allearsnet.com/din/rec_cs.htm

Careful not to over heat the vanilla sauce it will become lumpy


lizzyb said:


> Do you mind sharing the recipe? That looks delicious!


----------



## susieyarb

Started pre-cruise weight loss yesterday - 60 days out!  Then I found this thread!  I can do this for 59 days, then I will eat!


----------



## Zandy595

bevtoy said:


> My family loves this souffle....... I have mastered the recipe and we make it every month or so its delicious!


Do you have any tips to share?  DS17 really wants to make this, but having never made a souffle myself it seems a little complicated.


----------



## bevtoy

I just took my time and made the sauce while the souffle cools.  It is a bit complicated it took me a couple of times to get it just right.




Zandy595 said:


> Do you have any tips to share?  DS17 really wants to make this, but having never made a souffle myself it seems a little complicated.


----------



## cmash95

fantasy june 2012 animator's palate
carmalized onion cheesecake




wild mushroom risotto




black truffle pursettes




smoked salmon tartare




baked potatoe and cheddar cheese soup


----------



## cmash95

trio of veal




angus beef tenderloin




 sundae




pineapple financier




Mickey Bar


----------



## PrincessShmoo

I'm not really sure what this was, it was on Pirate night, maybe the Shiver-Me-Timbers White Chocolate Cheesecake with Macadaimia Barnacle bottom


----------



## cmash95

lunch in royal palace


----------



## cmash95

enchanted garden dinner
lobster ravioli




curried carrot and apple soup




carmalized scallops




roasted pork tenderloin




ny strip steak




father's day cake




table set up


----------



## cmash95

palo brunch on fantasy
my family had reservations for brunch. We had a total of 5 adults attending and had a wonderful time. We were one of the last reservations for the day and we almost had the dinining room to ourselves. I wish I could remember our server's name because he was not only funny but prompt with all our requests. 





Our server put in an order for us on the pizzas. We had two half and half pizzas so we could have a little of each flavor.


----------



## bigAWL

cmash95 said:


> palo brunch on fantasy
> my family had reservations for brunch. We had a total of 5 adults attending and had a wonderful time. We were one of the last reservations for the day and we almost had the dinining room to ourselves. I wish I could remember our server's name because he was not only funny but prompt with all our requests.
> 
> Our server put in an order for us on the pizzas. We had two half and half pizzas so we could have a little of each flavor.



The one on the right... is that the gorgonzola grape pizza?  I LOVE that one!


----------



## jenseib

Dream / Lunch at Cabanas


----------



## 3cookgirls

All these look AMAZING but the one thing I am wondering is.......do they still do the dessert buffets?  If so, what night and where?  YUMMY!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

3cookgirls said:


> All these look AMAZING but the one thing I am wondering is.......do they still do the dessert buffets?  If so, what night and where?  YUMMY!!



They have dessert on the Pirate buffet on pirate night (after the fireworks).

But the "midnight" dessert bufffet is pretty much only offered on the longer (like 14 night) cruises now.

They stopped offering them on the 7 night cruises about Dec 2011, IIRC.


----------



## mickey2000




----------



## Zandy595

3 lobster tails, I could do that.  



Does anyone know where I can find the glasses they have on the Dream/Fantasy.  Shown in the picture above.  They remind me of wine glasses without stems.  I need to replace mine and would love to get those.


----------



## cmash95

Dinner in royal court 





escargit




iced lobster and shrimp




french onion soup




salmon




lamb




wild boar tenderloin




tahitian vanilla creme brule




strawberry shortcake sundae




sweet temptations


----------



## NC State

Loving these pictures, 200 days until our first cruise!


----------



## jenseib

Magic / Till we meet again menu


----------



## neg58

Zandy595 said:


> 3 lobster tails, I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the glasses they have on the Dream/Fantasy.  Shown in the picture above.  They remind me of wine glasses without stems.  I need to replace mine and would love to get those.



They often have those glasses at Marshall's or TJ Maxx.
Nancy


----------



## jenseib

Magic


----------



## Tink rules

Zandy595 said:


> 3 lobster tails, I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the glasses they have on the Dream/Fantasy.  Shown in the picture above.  They remind me of wine glasses without stems.  I need to replace mine and would love to get those.



Google Stemless wineglasses... 

some places charge a lot per glass.. but you can also find them made by anchor hocking and other regular glass companies


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm not really sure what this was, it was on Pirate night, maybe the Shiver-Me-Timbers White Chocolate Cheesecake with Macadaimia Barnacle bottom




That looks so good!


----------



## Thorb73

Zandy595 said:


> 3 lobster tails, I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the glasses they have on the Dream/Fantasy.  Shown in the picture above.  They remind me of wine glasses without stems.  I need to replace mine and would love to get those.



As far as I know these glasses have been made by German glassmaker Schott Zwiesel.

On their website you can see similar glasses. And at least the glasses on the Dream and Wonder hat their logo on it!


----------



## cmash95

fantasy pirate dinner


----------



## NWDAD

Zandy595 said:


> 3 lobster tails, I could do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the glasses they have on the Dream/Fantasy.  Shown in the picture above.  They remind me of wine glasses without stems.  I need to replace mine and would love to get those.



Costco carries them also.  Picked some up the other day.

Kevin


----------



## shadowryter

Meridian Bar - Martini tasting
*Gin Martini




Vodka Martini




Cosmopolitan Martini




Toberlone Martini




Something our bartender Novak just made up - *reallyreally good!




*Cove Café
Double Mocha Latte Frappe




Snacks




Skyline Lounge - *Mixology class
*Raspberry Mojito*




*Paris 75*




*Sex on the beach*




*Champagne Cocktail*




*B-52*




*Room service*
*BBQ Hot wings - *so addictive




*Caesar Salad*




*BLT*




*Chocolate chip cookies*




*Oatmeal cookies*


----------



## jenseib

Dream / Enchanted Garden


----------



## jenseib

DReam / Enchanted Garden


----------



## marciagms

I am so excited - this is our first cruise!! 
It will be so nice to sit down to dinner and not worry about how much everything cost!!  
Great Pics!!


----------



## criddla

Love, love, love the Martini tasting and Mixology pics! I am so hoping to sign up for one of these classes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shadowryter

criddla said:


> Love, love, love the Martini tasting and Mixology pics! I am so hoping to sign up for one of these classes. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you. Here's a tip. As soon as you board make a beeline for customer service and ask what they are offering during your cruise. You can get your tickets right there. If you wait you could lose out.


----------



## Kurby

criddla said:


> Love, love, love the Martini tasting and Mixology pics! I am so hoping to sign up for one of these classes. Thanks for sharing!





I didn't think I'd like them and I'm sure I wouldn't like the original one but they were serving apple and cosmos at dh Christmas party and mmmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy

I would totally sign up on our next cruise. 

Anyone know how much it is?


----------



## shadowryter

Somewhere between $15 and $20. Worth every penny. It was fun to get behind the bar and mix your own drinks


----------



## Dani85Bri06

cmash95 said:
			
		

> fantasy pirate dinner
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362384455&k=QCZ86f8&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362384518&k=hssgGCD&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362384710&k=q83bP5T&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362384797&k=zzhwjgF&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362384865&k=dkrv6mZ&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362384950&k=K97vXTG&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362385017&k=wp7qg99&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362385210&k=mNmj9VD&lb=1&s=A
> 
> http://gallery.figmentsmedia.net/Di...80188_zXXXPg#!i=2362385143&k=ZxdpSmq&lb=1&s=A



I have a nothing for me plate pic too!!  My daughters grandpa never wanted dessert so our server one night brought him that!!


----------



## pritbuggs

Yum!


----------



## SigalTchelet

shadowryter said:


> Thank you. Here's a tip. As soon as you board make a beeline for customer service and ask what they are offering during your cruise. You can get your tickets right there. If you wait you could lose out.



Hi Linda-we are cruising togethe in November.  Do they charge for the tasting classes (foo, not alcohol) and if so, how much? Thanks!


----------



## Thorb73

SigalTchelet said:


> Hi Linda-we are cruising togethe in November.  Do they charge for the tasting classes (foo, not alcohol) and if so, how much? Thanks!



The food tasting classes are free of charge as far as we experienced (not sure about the chocolate tasting)...


----------



## shadowryter

Thorb73 said:


> The food tasting classes are free of charge as far as we experienced (not sure about the chocolate tasting)...


What!!!There's chocolate???Got to sign up for that one.


----------



## shadowryter

SigalTchelet said:


> Hi Linda-we are cruising togethe in November. Do they charge for the tasting classes (foo, not alcohol) and if so, how much? Thanks!


Hi Jill, Thor73 answered your question to which I did not have the answer.But chocolate???I'll have to look into that. I wanted to do a "Anyone Can Cook" class too. Maybe a gally tour would be fun also.


----------



## SigalTchelet

shadowryter said:


> What!!!There's chocolate???Got to sign up for that one.



I'm right there with ya!


----------



## criddla

shadowryter said:
			
		

> Thank you. Here's a tip. As soon as you board make a beeline for customer service and ask what they are offering during your cruise. You can get your tickets right there. If you wait you could lose out.



Perfect! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jenseib

DReam/ Enchanted Garden
























eg19 by jenseib, on Flickr




eg20 by jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## mydisneydream

jenseib said:


>



Where was this taken!?


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

mydisneydream said:


> Where was this taken!?



Looks like Cove Cafe.


----------



## jenseib

mydisneydream said:


> Where was this taken!?



Yes, Cove Cafe on the Dream


----------



## MNKelly

This was our special dessert Valentines Day on the Wonder.  In looking around at the other tables, I didn't see anyone else with this particular dessert except the 4 adults at our table.  Boy, it sure was great!


----------



## Fellzie

This thread is pure gold! I just spent the last 40inutes scrolling through numerous pages of deliciousness! Thanks to everyone for sharing!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib

Cabanas / Dream


----------



## Zuzer

Yum


----------



## DVCTigger

Bump.......6 weeks to go, I need my fix!


----------



## uziel5000

About time I contributed to this thread since I spent so much time drooling over it.


----------



## uziel5000

How about some nice Beef Wellington...


----------



## jenseib

*Royal Palace on the Dream*


----------



## jenseib




----------



## tnkrbell

jenseib said:


>



Were is this? I love to make a croisant sandwich for breakfast!!!


----------



## KevieKev05

tnkrbell said:


> Were is this? I love to make a croisant sandwich for breakfast!!!



Based on the design on the plates, I would say Enchanted Garden! Looks yummy!


----------



## meryll83

Can anyone tell me if the Palo menu for the Dream is up to date on the DCL website? If not, any chance anyone has a photo of it? Thanks!


----------



## hasabigrock

Video of Dcl food
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TtyZMpTOFQU


----------



## Moxin

Lobster night!!!!!


----------



## NC State

Where did you get all that good lobster?


----------



## Moxin

NC State said:


> Where did you get all that good lobster?



That was Thursday night, aka Lobster night, on the Magic.  And yes, I finished it all!


----------



## irishtwins1112

Is lobster served at least once on all the cruises or do you have to go on a long one to get it ?


----------



## Moxin

irishtwins1112 said:


> Is lobster served at least once on all the cruises or do you have to go on a long one to get it ?



My only 3 day cruise was in 1998.  They did not have lobster.  I don't know if that's changed.


----------



## Moxin

Don't forget about dessert after lobster!!


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## jenseib

tnkrbell said:


> Were is this? I love to make a croisant sandwich for breakfast!!!



Enchanted Garden. It was premade and not very good


----------



## jenseib

Royal Palace


----------



## Zandy595

irishtwins1112 said:


> Is lobster served at least once on all the cruises or do you have to go on a long one to get it ?


No, lobster is not served on the 3 or 4 night cruises.  We've always had tails on the 7+ nights.


----------



## uziel5000

One of my favorite dishes of the whole cruise


----------



## uziel5000




----------



## Zandy595

uziel5000 said:


> One of my favorite dishes of the whole cruise


Looks good.  What is it?


----------



## pjpoohbear

That is the Palo filet with the gorgonzola sauce.  


Pj


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Palo menu for the Dream is up to date on the DCL website? If not, any chance anyone has a photo of it? Thanks!



Anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## uziel5000

Zandy595 said:


> Looks good.  What is it?



It's the filet w/Gorgonzola sauce from Palo. Yum!


----------



## uziel5000

Banana Crepes. They are on the sugar free menu but very delicious!


----------



## uziel5000

The classic...


----------



## Tink rules

meryll83 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



They usually keep the current menus for several years.  If there was a change... you would have heard about it on the boards.


----------



## jenseib

meryll83 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Several of the menus had changes on the Dream from the year before. And the Palo menu online for brunch was not the same as what was offered.  I have yet to find anything current online for the Dream.


----------



## meryll83

Thanks, I just remember seeing a Palo menu somewhere not so long ago that didn't have the beef filet on it that I ordered in 2009...

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## dinahfig

uziel5000 said:


> One of my favorite dishes of the whole cruise



Do they still make this?  On our Hawaii cruise, there was no cream sauce, only melted cheese.  lol!


----------



## jenseib

Not one of the best pictures, but breakfast at Cabanas.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## DVCTigger

more, More, MORE,


----------



## jenseib

Here are some really crappy pictures I took on CC.


----------



## Mamapapa

DS9 was super excited to find out he could add bacon from salad bar onto his pizza! 


Steamed Buttermilk Lemon Pudding from Enchanted Garden. This was AMAZINGLY tasty and light. 


First room service - wings and cheese! 


Shrimp pasta dish from Animator's. Very yummy. 


Love my asst waiter David from UK for making me these yummy cherry cokes everynight! They were so good. 


Second room service - pizza was awesome, tenders were awesome, BLT was simply ok.


----------



## meryll83

Cherry coke looks amazing! Did you just ask for oodles of cherries in there, or how did it come to be?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bahacca

Palo on April 5.  Anyone know what the dessert in the foreground is? It was really good.  DH is the one who ordered it and I asked him "What was that?"  His response "Really good."  It was like a mousse with a base of berry stuff.
Middle is the Panna Cotta which was brought by our server.  I thought "Oh my word.  How are we going to eat 3 desserts??"  Yeah-we practically licked all of the plates.  I could have eaten a gallon of the strawberry basil sorbet that came with the panna cotta.
In the back is, of course, the chocolate souffle.  I would have preferred just the vanilla sauce.  At least i know for next time;-)


----------



## *Flower*

Zabaglione with Sangiovese-infused berries  made with Marsala Wine and Biscotti Chips.

It's totally delicious!!


----------



## Rozzy

jenseib said:


> Cabanas



Your food photos are gorgeous!  So sharp and almost HD-like!  Our cruise is WAY too far away...I'm driving myself nutty by looking at all of these beautiful food photos that everyone is posting!  Thank you


----------



## jenseib

Rozzy said:


> Your food photos are gorgeous!  So sharp and almost HD-like!  Our cruise is WAY too far away...I'm driving myself nutty by looking at all of these beautiful food photos that everyone is posting!  Thank you



Thanks.  I have taken some really bad ones as well


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Our thank you from DCL for doing B2B (well from the chef, anyway)


----------



## tinkerone

PrincessShmoo said:


> Our thank you from DCL for doing B2B (well from the chef, anyway)



was this in your cabin?  was it recent?  do they do this for all b2b's?  sorry for all the questions.  we are doing a b2b this year and i'm just wondering if this is something to expect or was it a special surprise for some reason.
thanks.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tinkerone said:


> was this in your cabin?  was it recent?  do they do this for all b2b's?  sorry for all the questions.  we are doing a b2b this year and i'm just wondering if this is something to expect or was it a special surprise for some reason.
> thanks.



It was a Med/WBTA B2B in 2010.  I don't know if they do it on all B2Bs or not.  When we returned to the room it was there.  It was toward the end of the second cruise.

I wasn't expecting anything, so it was a surprise.


----------



## jenseib

Pirate menu on the Dream


----------



## Thorb73

meryll83 said:


> Cherry coke looks amazing! Did you just ask for oodles of cherries in there, or how did it come to be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Usually the cherry coke is no original cherry coke. They only carry normal coke onboard. If you order cherry coke they take a lot of those cherries and poor original coke over them - this will give you a DCL cherry coke


----------



## gumbypee

No grenadine added? That's how they usually make cherry cokes


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Gracies Moms

041213 - Mickey waffles for breakfast by Kim and M, on Flickr


040813 - Happy Birthday to me! by Kim and M, on Flickr



040913 - HAPPY breakfast by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## SapphireMind

You know what I really loved when I was on the Wonder a few years ago?

The poached pineapple and almond mouse "ravioli" they have for dessert at Palo's.  It was to die for amazing.


----------



## eggroll

What is this?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

eggroll said:


> What is this?



What is what?


----------



## shadowryter

*Royal Court - Captains Gala*
*Sour Dough Bread* with Roasted Red Pepper Dip


 


*Tuxedo* - Sparkling Wine, Ketel One Vodka, and Chambord



*Red Carpet* - Bourbon, Lime Juice, and Cranberry Juice



*Aged Prosciutto - *served with sun dried tomatoes, shaved parmesan and roasted garlic



*Garlic and Herb Sauteed Shrimp* - with a zesty lemon-aioli on spaghetti vegetables



*Californian Mixed Salad Leaves* - with toasted pine nuts and orange segments


 
*Wild Forest Mushroom Soup - *swirled with white truffle oil



*Oven-baked Lobster Tail - *served in the shell with lemon butter, bean casserole, and saffron rice



*After removed from shell by wait staff and drizzled with butter*
*

*
*Pan-seared Venison Medallions* - with marinated red cabbage, potato croquettes, and a port wine and juniper reduction



*Warm Chocolate Lava Cake *baked chocolate delicacy served warm with double chocolate sauce



*Banana Creme Brulee* - with caramelized bananas


----------



## meryll83

Thorb73 said:


> Usually the cherry coke is no original cherry coke. They only carry normal coke onboard. If you order cherry coke they take a lot of those cherries and poor original coke over them - this will give you a DCL cherry coke



I forget now, are soft drinks included at dinner?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## luke

meryll83 said:


> I forget now, are soft drinks included at dinner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes they are. DCL cherry cokes are great!


----------



## PizzieDuster

shadowryter said:


> *Royal Court - Captains Gala*
> *Sour Dough Bread* with Roasted Red Pepper Dip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuxedo* - Sparkling Wine, Ketel One Vodka, and Chambord
> 
> 
> 
> *Red Carpet* - Bourbon, Lime Juice, and Cranberry Juice
> 
> 
> 
> *Aged Prosciutto - *served with sun dried tomatoes, shaved parmesan and roasted garlic
> 
> 
> 
> *Garlic and Herb Sauteed Shrimp* - with a zesty lemon-aioli on spaghetti vegetables
> 
> 
> 
> *Californian Mixed Salad Leaves* - with toasted pine nuts and orange segments
> 
> 
> 
> *Wild Forest Mushroom Soup - *swirled with white truffle oil
> 
> 
> 
> *Oven-baked Lobster Tail - *served in the shell with lemon butter, bean casserole, and saffron rice
> 
> 
> 
> *After removed from shell by wait staff and drizzled with butter*
> *
> 
> *
> *Pan-seared Venison Medallions* - with marinated red cabbage, potato croquettes, and a port wine and juniper reduction
> 
> 
> 
> *Warm Chocolate Lava Cake *baked chocolate delicacy served warm with double chocolate sauce
> 
> 
> 
> *Banana Creme Brulee* - with caramelized bananas



Oh dear, I love proscuitto....I love your photos.  

That mushroom soup...yum.


----------



## erocrobro

Here's a crazy question, but it really just occurred to me after looking at these pictures.  I realize that your family may be seated with another family at dinner, which is fine with me, but when they bring the bread service do they bring separate dipping bowls and bread baskets for different areas of the table or does everyone just dig in to the same serving?  I'm not sure I would be able to enjoy my dinner if we were all sharing the same servings - and as much as I try to teach my children good table manners there is no guarantee when kids are involved.


----------



## bigAWL

erocrobro said:


> Here's a crazy question, but it really just occurred to me after looking at these pictures.  I realize that your family may be seated with another family at dinner, which is fine with me, but when they bring the bread service do they bring separate dipping bowls and bread baskets for different areas of the table or does everyone just dig in to the same serving?  I'm not sure I would be able to enjoy my dinner if we were all sharing the same servings - and as much as I try to teach my children good table manners there is no guarantee when kids are involved.



For larger tables, they have always brought us 2-3 bread baskets and spreads/dips.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

erocrobro said:


> Here's a crazy question, but it really just occurred to me after looking at these pictures.  I realize that your family may be seated with another family at dinner, which is fine with me, but when they bring the bread service do they bring separate dipping bowls and bread baskets for different areas of the table or does everyone just dig in to the same serving?  I'm not sure I would be able to enjoy my dinner if we were all sharing the same servings - and as much as I try to teach my children good table manners there is no guarantee when kids are involved.



Just request a seperate bread basket and dip for just your family.  That is what my husband did last year because it gave me the  sharing with strangers.


----------



## cpc430

Feisty Fairy said:


> Just request a seperate bread basket and dip for just your family.  That is what my husband did last year because it gave me the  sharing with strangers.



Great tip! I would have never thought of this!


----------



## erocrobro

Great, thanks!  That is what we will do.  I am all for getting to know another family, but as far as sharing food goes - no thanks!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## PirateMel

pppiglet said:


> Here's the scrapbook pages of food from our cruise.



Awesome !


----------



## shadowryter

PizzieDuster said:


> Oh dear, I love proscuitto....I love your photos.
> 
> That mushroom soup...yum.


Thank you.


----------



## shadowryter

jenseib said:


>


I think I need to skip dessert....just for this Mickey bar.


----------



## DMMarla07860

shadowryter said:


> I think I need to skip dessert....just for this Mickey bar.



Just get two desserts that's what I would do lol


----------



## 100AcreWood

My dh wants to know if he can order as many Mickey bars and he can eat .


----------



## PrincessTrisha

100AcreWood said:


> My dh wants to know if he can order as many Mickey bars and he can eat .


 
Yes he can. 

And whenever he wants - tell him to dial up room service, they will deliver how many you ask for, as often as you ask.


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> I think I need to skip dessert....just for this Mickey bar.



Icecream just fills in the holes.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## Tink rules

100AcreWood said:


> My dh wants to know if he can order as many Mickey bars and he can eat .



& don't forget more than one lobster tail if you are on the Fantasy


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tink rules said:


> & don't forget more than one lobster tail if you are on the Fantasy



You can get more than one lobster tail on all the ships, not just the Fantasy.


----------



## Tink rules

the shorter cruises don't serve it though...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Tink rules said:


> the shorter cruises don't serve it though...



Quite right. I forgot it's on the Captain's Gala menu.  Not available on all cruises.


----------



## Tink rules

I got spoiled on the PC repo... two nights of lobster... but the second night I had learned to order the two tails!


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> You can get more than one lobster tail on all the ships, not just the Fantasy.



You can't order more than one on the Fantasy?  Why?

edited
Or do you mean the Dream since that does shorter sailings?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jenseib said:


> You can't order more than one on the Fantasy?  Why?
> 
> edited
> Or do you mean the Dream since that does shorter sailings?



The Dream doesn't serve the Captain's Gala menu.  That's the one with the lobster tail.

I was saying that the Fantasy isn't the only ship you can order additional lobster tails.


----------



## Meghatron

jenseib said:


> You can't order more than one on the Fantasy?  Why?
> 
> edited
> Or do you mean the Dream since that does shorter sailings?



You are misreading "not just" as "just not". Whenever lobster is offered, you may order as many as you like.


----------



## jenseib

PrincessShmoo said:


> The Dream doesn't serve the Captain's Gala menu.  That's the one with the lobster tail.
> 
> I was saying that the Fantasy isn't the only ship you can order additional lobster tails.



aha...I totally messed up reading that    Wasn't the first time and won't be the last I am sure.    Long day......


----------



## mandy2012

Most of the food seems so fancy


----------



## EPCOTatNight

mandy2012 said:


> Most of the food seems so fancy



How's this?


----------



## Feisty Fairy

EPCOTatNight said:


> How's this?



That looks delicious.


----------



## jenseib

mandy2012 said:


> Most of the food seems so fancy



I worried about that too before my first cruise, but I found plenty to eat...and have the pounds to prove it.
My Dad is super picky and he enjoyed his meals each day.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Captain's Gala menu

DH's choice:
*BAKED LOBSTER TAIL*
served in the shell with Lemon Butter, young Green Beans, and Oven-baked Rice (he also asked for steamed veggies)





And my choice:
Vegetarian Selection
*BLUE CHEESE AND ASPARAGUS RISOTTO*
served with Celery and Roasted Walnut Loaf


----------



## Gracies Moms

040913 - room service! by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## Schmoopsie Poo!

PrincessShmoo said:


> And my choice:
> Vegetarian Selection
> *BLUE CHEESE AND ASPARAGUS RISOTTO*
> served with Celery and Roasted Walnut Loaf



Was that as wonderful as it looked? The last time we had the Captain's Gala menu, they didn't have it.  Should've ordered it when I had the chance...


----------



## sunryzez

Gracies Moms said:


> 040913 - room service! by Kim and M, on Flickr



That cheese tray looks YUMMY! I didn't ever see that on room service menu, do you remember what it was called? Or did you just ask them for a cheese and cracker tray?


----------



## Gracies Moms

sunryzez said:


> That cheese tray looks YUMMY! I didn't ever see that on room service menu, do you remember what it was called? Or did you just ask them for a cheese and cracker tray?




*It's the ALL HANDS ON DECK cheese tray.  YUMMY!*


----------



## jenseib

pirate buffet


----------



## Glfnjoe

Are turkey legs available on Pirate night or at all on the 4 night Dream cruise? My SIL would be in heaven if he can get some.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Glfnjoe said:


> Are turkey legs available on Pirate night or at all on the 4 night Dream cruise? My SIL would be in heaven if he can get some.



They are available on Pirate night on the Dream.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Glfnjoe

EPCOTatNight said:


> They are available on Pirate night on the Dream.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Great!! He loves them.


----------



## 100AcreWood

We've enjoyed this thread.  My dh said I'm going to starve myself before the cruise so I can gain 10 pounds back in cruise food.


----------



## lorimay

jenseib said:


> pirate buffet



We have never gone to the pirate buffet because we always have the late seating, but next month our Palo ressie is at 6pm.. So we may be able to actually go look and see it this trip.  

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jenseib

breakfast at cabanas


----------



## jenseib

Palo on the Dream


----------



## lovetotraveltx

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Are they still giving these out?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lovetotraveltx said:


> Are they still giving these out?



No, it was part of the Castaway Club Welcome Back gift (previous to the one now).


----------



## ssanders79

lovetotraveltx said:


> Are they still giving these out?





PrincessShmoo said:


> No, it was part of the Castaway Club Welcome Back gift (previous to the one now).



If you are looking to buy them Disney still sells the Selma rice crisp treats in the parks, including these flip flops.  Saw some of the flip flops in the World of Disney location at Downtown Disney.


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

Palo Brunch on the Dream


----------



## TempusFugit

jenseib said:
			
		

> Palo Brunch on the Dream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8695169451/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8695173017/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8696298896/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8696302668/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8696727045/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8697849270/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8697849168/




Great shots of my absolutely favorite meal on the Dream.


----------



## jenseib

More of Palo brunch on the Dream


----------



## uziel5000




----------



## uziel5000




----------



## TempusFugit

That looks great.  What is it and from where?


----------



## Lauralooneyfordisney

Bumping up my most favorite thread ever!


----------



## dunnhorn

TempusFugit said:


> That looks great.  What is it and from where?



that's a Palo plate for sure...


----------



## bigAWL

dunnhorn said:


> that's a Palo plate for sure...



I was thinking it looked like a plate from Enchanted Garden.


----------



## Zandy595

TempusFugit said:


> That looks great.  What is it and from where?


Which picture are you referring to?


----------



## tweis

bigAWL said:


> I was thinking it looked like a plate from Enchanted Garden.



Definitely an Enchanted Garden plate if looking at Uziel5000 pics.


----------



## jenseib

More Palo Brunch on the Dream


----------



## PizzieDuster

jenseib said:


> Palo Brunch on the Dream



jenseib, quick question.  Do they roll these main dishes by your table instead of having to get up and look at them like you do on the Magic & Wonder?  Just curious...they sure do look yummy!


----------



## jenseib

PizzieDuster said:


> jenseib, quick question.  Do they roll these main dishes by your table instead of having to get up and look at them like you do on the Magic & Wonder?  Just curious...they sure do look yummy!



No, this is the brunch.  Everything was up at the tables.  They had a cart displayed with the entrees on them, but it was just stationary.


----------



## jenseib

Dinner at Animators Palate on the Dream


----------



## jenseib




----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

jenseib said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8706240129/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8706242743/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8707369302/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8706248225/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/8714415803/



Did u get risotto, root veg n chicken and sundae at animators? Cuz it looks like you n I ordered all the same things! Glad you posted. Might add to my album!


----------



## jenseib

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Did u get risotto, root veg n chicken and sundae at animators? Cuz it looks like you n I ordered all the same things! Glad you posted. Might add to my album!



I had the chicken before, but this time it was someone else that had it. But the other 2 were mine.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

I had this last week.


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## noahdove

Great pictures!!!! I am not hungry but I could eat some of these


----------



## aan1701

Chocolate waterfall form the desert buffet on the just completed WBPC on the Wonder. 





Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## Cptnkirky

jenseib said:


> breakfast at cabanas



Is this really all you ate? Man, my plates really make me look like a pig compared to this one


----------



## EPCOTatNight

Cptnkirky said:


> Is this really all you ate? Man, my plates really make me look like a pig compared to this one


----------



## noahdove

I agree, my plate looks "well fed"....it's easy to fill a plate when the food is right there


----------



## jenseib

Cptnkirky said:


> Is this really all you ate? Man, my plates really make me look like a pig compared to this one



For breakfast yes, but then I would eat again a few hours later and then a few hours later and then a few hours later.....etc.


----------



## Davistigers

I just ate a light lunch before reviewing this thread and I am stuffed now just from looking at these pictures! I can't believe it! I think is a good new diet program we should offer: just eat a light, healthy meal and then look at some DCL food porn and you will be stuffed! Ha ha! 

Seriously, going on the Wonder to Alaska in 3.5 weeks and can't wait to experience these yummies for myself. Especially the grape and gorgonzola pizza at Palo brunch...mmmmm...

Cheers!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Davistigers said:


> I just ate a light lunch before reviewing this thread and I am stuffed now just from looking at these pictures! I can't believe it! I think is a good new diet program we should offer: just eat a light, healthy meal and then look at some DCL food porn and you will be stuffed! Ha ha!
> 
> Seriously, going on the Wonder to Alaska in 3.5 weeks and can't wait to experience these yummies for myself. Especially the grape and gorgonzola pizza at Palo brunch...mmmmm...
> 
> Cheers!



Yummm


----------



## noahdove

So, jenseib, you graze all day?  That's what I like about the cruise, never hungry nor tired of the same food


----------



## jenseib

noahdove said:


> So, jenseib, you graze all day?  That's what I like about the cruise, never hungry nor tired of the same food



Maybe ...


----------



## cryssi

Davistigers said:
			
		

> I just ate a light lunch before reviewing this thread and I am stuffed now just from looking at these pictures! I can't believe it! I think is a good new diet program we should offer: just eat a light, healthy meal and then look at some DCL food porn and you will be stuffed! Ha ha!
> 
> Seriously, going on the Wonder to Alaska in 3.5 weeks and can't wait to experience these yummies for myself. Especially the grape and gorgonzola pizza at Palo brunch...mmmmm...
> 
> Cheers!



Ooohhh...love that grape and gorgonzola pizza!


----------



## PizzieDuster

cryssi said:


> Ooohhh...love that grape and gorgonzola pizza!



Ohhh, me too.  Yum, balsamic drizzle..., heaven.


----------



## erocrobro

Finally!  After spending months pouring over this thread, I get to add my own photos to it!  Here are a few I took from my brunch at Palo.

My first course.  As odd as it may sound on my server's (Nikola? He was from Serbia) suggestion, I tried the almond croissant and it may be the best thing I had the entire cruise.  It was so unbelievably delicious.




Grape and Gorgonzola Pizza - after reading so much about it I had to give it a try.  It was soo good.  The sweet grapes balanced with the strong cheese, yum!




Strawberry soup.  Something else I had read about and had to try.  Very good, tasted like a very good strawberry smoothie.




Dessert





Just an added note to say, if you want to try Palo but are apprehensive about doing it solo, do not worry.  I was so pampered but never in an overbearing patronizing way.  I was able to enjoy an absolutely delicious meal with a glorious view and never felt a bit self conscious about doing it alone.  My server even wrapped up the leftover pizza to take back to the room for my kids to try.


----------



## PizzieDuster

Awww, thank you for that picture of my favorite pizza!


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

erocrobro said:


> Finally!  After spending months pouring over this thread, I get to add my own photos to it!  Here are a few I took from my brunch at Palo.
> 
> My first course.  As odd as it may sound on my server's (Nikola? He was from Serbia) suggestion, I tried the almond croissant and it may be the best thing I had the entire cruise.  It was so unbelievably delicious.
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0450_zpse08e1e55.jpg.html
> 
> Grape and Gorgonzola Pizza - after reading so much about it I had to give it a try.  It was soo good.  The sweet grapes balanced with the strong cheese, yum!
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0453_zpsab748280.jpg.html
> 
> Strawberry soup.  Something else I had read about and had to try.  Very good, tasted like a very good strawberry smoothie.
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0452_zpsab5ee0a3.jpg.html
> 
> Dessert
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0454_zps003dc8ad.jpg.html
> 
> Just an added note to say, if you want to try Palo but are apprehensive about doing it solo, do not worry.  I was so pampered but never in an overbearing patronizing way.  I was able to enjoy an absolutely delicious meal with a glorious view and never felt a bit self conscious about doing it alone.  My server even wrapped up the leftover pizza to take back to the room for my kids to try.



We had Nikola in May for Palo brunch and he was wonderful!


----------



## feelthenspeak

erocrobro said:
			
		

> Finally!  After spending months pouring over this thread, I get to add my own photos to it!  Here are a few I took from my brunch at Palo.
> 
> My first course.  As odd as it may sound on my server's (Nikola? He was from Serbia) suggestion, I tried the almond croissant and it may be the best thing I had the entire cruise.  It was so unbelievably delicious.
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0450_zpse08e1e55.jpg.html
> 
> Grape and Gorgonzola Pizza - after reading so much about it I had to give it a try.  It was soo good.  The sweet grapes balanced with the strong cheese, yum!
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0453_zpsab748280.jpg.html
> 
> Strawberry soup.  Something else I had read about and had to try.  Very good, tasted like a very good strawberry smoothie.
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0452_zpsab5ee0a3.jpg.html
> 
> Dessert
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/Erin_Rocha/media/IMG_0454_zps003dc8ad.jpg.html
> 
> Just an added note to say, if you want to try Palo but are apprehensive about doing it solo, do not worry.  I was so pampered but never in an overbearing patronizing way.  I was able to enjoy an absolutely delicious meal with a glorious view and never felt a bit self conscious about doing it alone.  My server even wrapped up the leftover pizza to take back to the room for my kids to try.



Oh my goodness I want that croissant asap!!! Can you order from the palo menu while in any of the other dining rooms or room service? We have young child so no Palo for us


----------



## PrincessShmoo

feelthenspeak said:


> Oh my goodness I want that croissant asap!!! Can you order from the palo menu while in any of the other dining rooms or room service? We have young child so no Palo for us



If you are in the Walt or Roy suite, you can order Palo room service.


----------



## ktb2002

PrincessShmoo said:


> If you are in the Walt or Roy suite, you can order Palo room service.



Only for dinner.


----------



## MousseauMob

ktb2002 said:


> Only for dinner.


On our 8 night, concierge brought pizzas to our room from brunch. It was 8 the first time they did it, and 4 the next, so they don't only do dinner, you can request pizzas during brunch.


----------



## ktb2002

MousseauMob said:


> On our 8 night, concierge brought pizzas to our room from brunch. It was 8 the first time they did it, and 4 the next, so they don't only do dinner, you can request pizzas during brunch.



Awesome, everything I ever read said they wouldn't do anything from brunch.....hmmmm wonder if I can get chicken parm delivered next May


----------



## disneyfan888

I am so hungry and these pics are not helping....5 more days, we can do this.


----------



## klass3

MousseauMob said:


> On our 8 night, concierge brought pizzas to our room from brunch. It was 8 the first time they did it, and 4 the next, so they don't only do dinner, you can request pizzas during brunch.



Interesting. I would love to have a few items from Palo brunch delivered. Even just pizza Did you request it?


----------



## tiffinymunn

My favorite Appetizer- Duck Quesadilla 




Rum Soaked Chocolate cake




Beef Wellington is divine- DH'S favorite




Creme Brulee Cheesecake




New York Cheesecake




Bacon Mushroom tart with potato and leek


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TIL WE MEET AGAIN MENU
Grilled Beef Tenderloin
served with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables and Béarnaise Sauce


----------



## lilpooh108

aan1701 said:


> Chocolate waterfall form the desert buffet on the just completed WBPC on the Wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards



Wow!  I thought they had stopped doing the dessert buffet?  That's what they told us last year on the Wonder.

Was it a special thing?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lilpooh108 said:


> Wow!  I thought they had stopped doing the dessert buffet?  That's what they told us last year on the Wonder.
> 
> Was it a special thing?



Usually on the special, extra long cruises (like the 14 nighters), they'll bring it out again.

But it's not on the "regular" cruises.


----------



## missy604

<br>
beef ravioli






<br>
antipasti






<br>
citrus zabaglione







<br>
rack of lamb






<br>
salmon carpaccio


----------



## missy604

this giant, chewy chocolate chip cookies became a nightly habit from room service.









this cheese and pear turnover and shrimp scampi were delicious.





we loved the cheese pizza. we ordered it every night too!


----------



## aan1701

Ok I must ask. I know about the the secret uncustables and the Mickey Bars, but you can get chicken strips and Hot Dogs from room service. Maybe my mind is playing games with me, it wouldn't be the first time, but I do not remember seeing those on the menu.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Tink rules

Sure you can... just ask... if they can't bring it... they'll let you know...


----------



## erocrobro

Hot dogs and chicken strips were on the menu a couple of weeks ago on the Fantasy.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Room Service Menu


----------



## aan1701

Yup missed it. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using DISBoards


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Cptnkirky said:


> Is this really all you ate? Man, my plates really make me look like a pig compared to this one



is that biscuits and gravy? Where oh where did you get that, if so!


----------



## EPCOTatNight

epfootballcutie04 said:


> is that biscuits and gravy? Where oh where did you get that, if so!



Yes. Cabanas.


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## nicbic97

tiffinymunn said:


> My favorite Appetizer- Duck Quesadilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Mushroom tart with potato and leek




Where can you get these two items? I don't remember seeing these on Dream/Fantasy menus.


----------



## tiffinymunn

nicbic97 said:


> Where can you get these two items? I don't remember seeing these on Dream/Fantasy menus.



We got them both from Lumiere's on the Magic.


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessShmoo said:


>






 I plan to have one or two daily.


----------



## Kitster

PrincessShmoo said:


>



My favorite dessert


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Does anyone know how far in advance you can make a ressie for Palo? I want to be sure to get in on our anniversary cruise!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Does anyone know how far in advance you can make a ressie for Palo? I want to be sure to get in on our anniversary cruise!!



Adult dining reservations open at the same time as excursions, dependent on your CC status.  First time cruisers - 75 days out; Silver CC members - 90 days out; Gold CC members - 105 days out; and Platinum CC member & Concierge - 120 days out.


----------



## *Flower*

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Does anyone know how far in advance you can make a ressie for Palo? I want to be sure to get in on our anniversary cruise!!



It depends on your level of Castaway Club membership (return cruisers).

If you're paid in full and you are:

New Cruiser (first cruise) your window would open at 75 days
Silver (1-5 cruises) your window would open at 90 days
Gold (6-10 cruises) your window would open at 105 days
Platinum (11+ cruises) or Concierge $$ your window would open at 120 days.

This window is for Palo, excursions child care (babysitting) etc.

HTH!!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Wow thank you so much! So since I'm starting at the bottom (first time cruiser) it seems there's a chance I wont get a ressie??


----------



## AmericanExPat

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Wow thank you so much! So since I'm starting at the bottom (first time cruiser) it seems there's a chance I wont get a ressie??



We were first time cruisers and booked Palo brunch and dinner on opening day. There were not a lot of choices left, but there were choices available!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SpectroMagic*o* said:


> Wow thank you so much! So since I'm starting at the bottom (first time cruiser) it seems there's a chance I wont get a ressie??



Not at all.  We got a Palo reservation on our first cruise.  Now, there was nothing available when our window opened, but I just kept checking (daily I believe) and about 2 weeks out an opening happened.

As long as you don't stress about getting a specific day/time, you'll most likely get something.

And, I'd recommend getting whatever you can.  Once onboard, you can go to where the Palo dining changes are being handled (DCL hold back a large number of reservations from the online booking process for booking onboard).  You can change your reservation there (or even get one if you were unable to snag one online).  It's easier to switch an already existing reservation than make a new one sometimes.


----------



## erocrobro

I was a first time cruiser, and there was plenty of availability for both brunch and dinner on my booking day.  There were even openings up until the date of the actual cruise.  Not a lot of choices by then, but they were available.  Remy brunch was already gone by the time I could book.


----------



## kel4876

from Remy on the Fantasy - Wagyu Beef


----------



## kel4876

Remy's version of a pizza


----------



## kel4876

Non-alcoholic Remy cocktails


----------



## kel4876

Remy dessert - chocolate tart


----------



## kel4876

Chocolate souffle at Palo dinner


----------



## turkyman

I signed in at just past midnight on the beginning of our 75 day window and had plenty of options for both Palo brunch and dinner.  I heard they also leave a block reserved for on board reservations, so that might be a last chance option for you.


----------



## Callymum

kel4876 said:


> Chocolate souffle at Palo dinner





Arrgghhhhh Soufflé !

OMG, its worse when you have tried it...... You know what you are missing.lol


----------



## psac

That's a pretty large piece of Waygu beef. Most pictures of Remy I've seen had fairly small portions (but lots of them.)


----------



## ccander2011

hAm53 said:


> as the starter of this, i'm happy to actually have some pics to post:
> triton's meatloaf lunch



Yum..all this food looks great..can't wait to do our 1st cruise october 2014


----------



## EPCOTatNight




----------



## Conservative Hippie

My favorite!!!!!!


----------



## missy604

this is my favourite thread. LOL!


----------



## Cptnkirky

kel4876 said:


> Remy dessert - chocolate tart



yumm, looks exactly like the banana chocolate tart they have a Citricos! Soooooo good!!


----------



## SpectroMagic*o*

Turkyman, AmericanExPat, PrincessShmoo, Erocrobro- Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## dclndvc

This thread is amazing!!!


----------



## tweis

EPCOTatNight said:


>



I love the grand marnier souflee!


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Beef Wellington by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr

Yummy Beef Wellington.


----------



## GirlTideFan

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/prettyprincessjen/9183107837/
> Beef Wellington by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr
> 
> Yummy Beef Wellington.



Where does this come from?


----------



## bigAWL

GirlTideFan said:


> Where does this come from?



Plate looks like it's from Animator's Palate


----------



## BCV23

GirlTideFan said:


> Where does this come from?



IIRC Beef Wellington is served at the last dinner in the MDRs at least on longer cruises...the 'Til We Meet Again" menu.


----------



## Disneyfun1

ive never seen it on 3,4 or 5 night cruises, i hope they have it on the 7 night i have booked next year, always wanted to try it


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

GirlTideFan said:


> Where does this come from?



Yes it was Animators! It was our 7th and last night aboard.


----------



## PrettyPrincessJen

Remy Cheese Platter by prettyprincessjen, on Flickr


----------



## clairedy6

PrincessShmoo said:


> Usually on the special, extra long cruises (like the 14 nighters), they'll bring it out again.
> 
> But it's not on the "regular" cruises.



Do they have it on 12 night cruises?


----------



## clairedy6

Penne pasta at Animator's






Linguini with creamy tomato sauce - I ordered this from the pirate menu without seafood.











Baked Alaska






Breakfast at Beach Blanket


----------



## epfootballcutie04

turkyman said:


> I signed in at just past midnight on the beginning of our 75 day window and had plenty of options for both Palo brunch and dinner.  I heard they also leave a block reserved for on board reservations, so that might be a last chance option for you.



They definitely hold some reservations for people once they get on board! Last year we didn't decide to do Palo Brunch until a couple weeks before we boarded so I chanced it and they didn't have any openings because it was only a 4 night cruise. I was worried because DCL transports didn't get us to the pier until about 2:00 from All Star's and I figured no WAY would they have any spots left... but... they DID! we actually had quite a few times to choose from, too!


----------



## feelthenspeak

So my husband and I will not be dining in palo and after seeing all of the yummy food pics, I have a question. Are there "healthy" food options on the MDR menus, besides salads( i assume there are salad options, don't get me wrong I love a good salad)...for example, grilled asparagus, stir fry vegetables,...etc.???


----------



## dizney-cruiser

feelthenspeak said:


> So my husband and I will not be dining in palo and after seeing all of the yummy food pics, I have a question. Are there "healthy" food options on the MDR menus, besides salads( i assume there are salad options, don't get me wrong I love a good salad)...for example, grilled asparagus, stir fry vegetables,...etc.???



Yes!!  Check out the menus here:


http://allears.net/cruise/ships/fantasy/dining/menus/fantasy-menus.htm


----------



## feelthenspeak

dizney-cruiser said:
			
		

> Yes!!  Check out the menus here:
> 
> http://allears.net/cruise/ships/fantasy/dining/menus/fantasy-menus.htm



This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## mydisneydream

feelthenspeak said:


> So my husband and I will not be dining in palo and after seeing all of the yummy food pics, I have a question. Are there "healthy" food options on the MDR menus, besides salads( i assume there are salad options, don't get me wrong I love a good salad)...for example, grilled asparagus, stir fry vegetables,...etc.???


Yes, they do have healthy options!  And, even better, they take requests!!  If there is something you are needing/wanting, they will bend over backwards to make sure you are taken care of!!  From food allergies to vegetarians, they will ensure you eat just as well as everyone else on board.  On our 1st cruise, one of our table mates had a gluten allergy, and they would even pack his lunches for his excursions off the ship 

Wish you were going to have the opportunity to eat at Palo!  SO worth it!!!!


----------



## Started With a Mouse




----------



## ccander2011

Looks good..my family can't wait to try some new food..Ty for sharing


----------



## jahber

feelthenspeak said:


> So my husband and I will not be dining in palo and after seeing all of the yummy food pics, I have a question. Are there "healthy" food options on the MDR menus, besides salads( i assume there are salad options, don't get me wrong I love a good salad)...for example, grilled asparagus, stir fry vegetables,...etc.???



There are great options in the buffet for lunch, too. There is always asparagus on the buffet, it seems. I ate quite a bit myself because it was something you don't usually see done well in restaurants.  There were also steamed veggie options, which makes it possible to eat cleanly even on a cruise.


----------



## erocrobro

Seeing the picture of those almond croissants makes me want to book a cruise for tomorrow!  They were so unexpectedly delicious.


----------



## feelthenspeak

jahber said:
			
		

> There are great options in the buffet for lunch, too. There is always asparagus on the buffet, it seems. I ate quite a bit myself because it was something you don't usually see done well in restaurants.  There were also steamed veggie options, which makes it possible to eat cleanly even on a cruise.



That's awesome.  I will definitely cheat, but it's good to know that I can also eat some whole food, as well as my kids! So excited! !!


----------



## feelthenspeak

erocrobro said:
			
		

> Seeing the picture of those almond croissants makes me want to book a cruise for tomorrow!  They were so unexpectedly delicious.



Totally agree! Do you not have a cruise booked? I can't imagine following this board if I didn't have a cruise in the near future. I would be so depressed.  Haha...I've already thought about the sadness I will have after our first one in Oct! Stupid I know.


----------



## erocrobro

feelthenspeak said:


> Totally agree! Do you not have a cruise booked? I can't imagine following this board if I didn't have a cruise in the near future. I would be so depressed.  Haha...I've already thought about the sadness I will have after our first one in Oct! Stupid I know.



I took advantage of OBB to get a placeholder, bu we probably won't be able to use it until summer 2015. But that picture makes me want it sooner.


----------



## feelthenspeak

erocrobro said:
			
		

> I took advantage of OBB to get a placeholder, bu we probably won't be able to use it until summer 2015. But that picture makes me want it sooner.



Oh got ya. Well I hope you get to use it soon!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

bump


----------



## PrincessShmoo




----------



## JLMommy

We are doing the 4 night sailing on the Dream next month.  I've heard rave reviews on the strawberry soup.  When is this typically served?


----------



## erocrobro

JLMommy said:


> We are doing the 4 night sailing on the Dream next month.  I've heard rave reviews on the strawberry soup.  When is this typically served?



It is available at Palo brunch.


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

JLMommy said:


> We are doing the 4 night sailing on the Dream next month.  I've heard rave reviews on the strawberry soup.  When is this typically served?



We had strawberry soup during regular lunch service at Royal Palace. Look at the menu posted outside each day and see what day it will be served. I have started making it at home now we liked so much.


----------



## ladyj0212

I love this thread! It's gonna be a long wait till my Fantasy cruise June next year!!


----------



## lauralynn0612

DH will be pleased to know there are ice cream cones at the soft serve station. On our last cruise (not Disney), he got ice cream every time we passed a machine.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lauralynn0612 said:


> DH will be pleased to know there are ice cream cones at the soft serve station. On our last cruise (not Disney), he got ice cream every time we passed a machine.



There aren't always cones.  Many of our cruises, the cones ran out the first day.  After that, there were cups.  That's why we hit the ice cream machine before the muster drill, so we can get at least one cone on the cruise.


----------



## lauralynn0612

PrincessShmoo said:


> There aren't always cones.  Many of our cruises, the cones ran out the first day.  After that, there were cups.  That's why we hit the ice cream machine before the muster drill, so we can get at least one cone on the cruise.



Thanks for the info! We will keep that in mind.


----------



## MrsMork

PrincessShmoo said:


> There aren't always cones.  Many of our cruises, the cones ran out the first day.  After that, there were cups.  That's why we hit the ice cream machine before the muster drill, so we can get at least one cone on the cruise.



If the cones are gone, go get a cup of soda at the drink station and make a float!  Yummy.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MrsMork said:


> If the cones are gone, go get a cup of soda at the drink station and make a float!  Yummy.



Yeah, I know about that, but I'm a root beer float girl.  I have, when desperate, done a coke float.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

I've always seen cones available, but I don't eat them. I just use a cup.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 3KnM

Going on the Dream, do they serve sushi?


----------



## twentytoez

3KnM said:


> Going on the Dream, do they serve sushi?



How about on the Fantasy?


----------



## erocrobro

I know they have it on the Fantasy at lunch in Cabanas.  Not sure about the Dream.


----------



## jenseib

3KnM said:


> Going on the Dream, do they serve sushi?



yes


----------



## Zandy595

3KnM said:


> Going on the Dream, do they serve sushi?


This is about all you will see for sushi.  Premade plates with the same three pieces.


----------



## 3KnM

Zandy595 said:


> This is about all you will see for sushi.  Premade plates with the same three pieces.



Thank you Zandy595


----------



## psac

Zandy595 said:


> This is about all you will see for sushi.  Premade plates with the same three pieces.



The other two seem obvious, but what is that roll on the right?
Thanks!


----------



## LBollengier

We are heading for the Alaska cruise on the Wonder in a few weeks and my kids are hoping they have some of that same Sushi on the ship!! 

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

LBollengier said:


> We are heading for the Alaska cruise on the Wonder in a few weeks and my kids are hoping they have some of that same Sushi on the ship!!
> 
> Thanks for any help!!



They didn't have any on our Magic cruises this last February or April. Even on request. They said they used to but don't.


----------



## disprincess4ever

cruisecrasher said:


> They didn't have any on our Magic cruises this last February or April. Even on request. They said they used to but don't.



They had it on the Magic last month one day at Cabanas.


----------



## Moxin

I really wish they had more "good" sushi on board.  I love the stuff, but there are so few offerings of it on board.


----------



## Aeryn76

Bump


----------



## gumbypee

I don't have a pic but the best Mac n cheese ever, EVER , in my life was my dis cruise.  And I am a Mac n cheese aficionado.( I have a two year old palate in the body of a 37 year old lol)


----------



## Aeryn76

gumbypee said:


> I don't have a pic but the best Mac n cheese ever, EVER , in my life was my dis cruise.  And I am a Mac n cheese aficionado.( I have a two year old palate in the body of a 37 year old lol)



Gonna have to try that. I'm also 37 and love the Mac n cheese.


----------



## Ljbadfan

we were on the wonder in july for Alaska. I don't remember seeing sushi


----------



## PizzieDuster

PrincessShmoo said:


>



I swear I could lick that before it drips down on the cone.  I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Zandy595

disprincess4ever said:


> They had it on the Magic last month one day at Cabanas.


Isn't the deck 9 buffet on the Magic called Topsiders, at least until drydock.  Or did they change the name already?


----------



## wishuponastarforever

PrettyPrincessJen said:


> We had Nikola in May for Palo brunch and he was wonderful!



May I ask which Ship. We had Nikola as a server in the MDR on the Magic in 2011.  He mentioned he had worked in Palo at one time.  DH and I adored him.  Please let us know which ship he is on these days.


----------



## DisneyNurse19

Zandy595 said:


> Isn't the deck 9 buffet on the Magic called Topsiders, at least until drydock.  Or did they change the name already?



I have just got off the Magic and yes it is still called Topsiders


----------



## erocrobro

wishuponastarforever said:


> May I ask which Ship. We had Nikola as a server in the MDR on the Magic in 2011.  He mentioned he had worked in Palo at one time.  DH and I adored him.  Please let us know which ship he is on these days.



He was my server in Palo on the Fantasy in June.  What a wonderful server!


----------



## dcassetta

On the most recent room service menu I've seen, there was no Cake at Sea.  Is this gone from room service?  We really the offerings on our last cruise.


----------



## Tink rules

There are things that aren't on the menus that they do have... like mickey bars... just ask... they'll send it up if they have it...


----------



## psac

gumbypee said:


> I don't have a pic but the best Mac n cheese ever, EVER , in my life was my dis cruise.  And I am a Mac n cheese aficionado.( I have a two year old palate in the body of a 37 year old lol)



Anywhere specific restaurant on the ship? Which ship? Thanks!


----------



## cajunprincess

So I've been going through this thread. Not sure if it was a good or bad decision as I'm trying to stick to my diet! Fortunately, none of my food I have here looks nearly this yummy!


----------



## disprincess4ever




----------



## lilpooh108

disprincess4ever said:


>



Thanks for this!  I was just planning my SIL's birthday decoration in her cabin and I'll remember to ask for one at lunch to bring to her room as her surprise.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From Animator's Palate

*Lemon-Thyme Marinated Chicken Breast* 
On top of Sour Cream Mashed Potatoes, Roasted Root Vegetables, and Grain Mustard Jus


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

You made my mouth water!! Those are the best roasted root vegetables ever!!


----------



## Feisty Fairy

tiffinymunn said:


> My favorite Appetizer- Duck Quesadilla http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/t...3 3/61094_3692372958411_1336766899_n.jpg.html 2L]



Which menu at Lumiere's is this from?  Lunch? Special?


----------



## Feisty Fairy

tiffinymunn said:


> My favorite Appetizer- Duck Quesadilla http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/t...3 3/61094_3692372958411_1336766899_n.jpg.html
> 
> Which menu at lumiere' s is this from.  Lunch? Special? Regular?


----------



## tiffinymunn

Feisty Fairy said:


> tiffinymunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Appetizer- Duck Quesadilla http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/t...3 3/61094_3692372958411_1336766899_n.jpg.html
> 
> Which menu at lumiere' s is this from.  Lunch? Special? Regular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had it on Princess night. I know it was a dinner, not a lunch. It was last September.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Not really food, but here's our Golden Mickeys menu on the Wonder:


----------



## psac

Amaretto and chocolate cream topped with a mini-cannoli from Palo dinner on the Fantasy.


----------



## JKSWonder

psac said:


> Amaretto and chocolate cream topped with a mini-cannoli from Palo dinner on the Fantasy.



I don't remember seeing this one when we were there.  It looks wonderful.  Definitely going on the list of stuff to try next cruise.


----------



## psac

JKSWonder said:


> I don't remember seeing this one when we were there.  It looks wonderful.  Definitely going on the list of stuff to try next cruise.



The cannoli wasn't good, but the cream and chocolate shell were great. I think I liked it more than the chocolate soufflé (I know, sacrilege!  ).  This was the only food pic I took the whole week, it just looked amazing.


----------



## JKSWonder

psac said:


> The cannoli wasn't good, but the cream and chocolate shell were great. I think I liked it more than the chocolate soufflé (I know, sacrilege!  ).  This was the only food pic I took the whole week, it just looked amazing.



I doubt any cannoli would be good to us outside of New York!  It's right up there with New York pizza, New York bagels, etc.  

You had me at Amaretto, though.  That's one of my favs.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

SPICED ASPARAGUS AND CITRUS DELIGHT
_cold asparagus with juicy segments of Orange and Grapefruit sprinkled with Almonds laced with Five-spice Vinaigrette_





CRISPY CHEESE RAVIOLI
_Breaded envelopes served with Tomato Concassé and Lemon Zest_


----------



## PrincessShmoo

YACHTSMAN STEAKHOUSE GRILLED NY STRIP
_Hand selected from USDA choice Angus beef with marinated Green Asparagus, Oven Baked Potato, and topped with Herb-Garlic butter_


----------



## trickiwoo

Pumpkin Pie








Breakfast Plate








Lunch Plate








Cheesecake








Waffle & Eggs








Halloween Cake


----------



## trickiwoo

Breakfast








Sam Adams








Winter Leafs Cocktail








Ahi Tuna & Avocado Tower








Baby Spinach Salad (with no Pine Nuts)








Pan-seared Sea Bass








Passionfruit Tart


----------



## trickiwoo

Bread








Double Crowned Cocktail








Belle's French Onion Soup








Avocado Citrus Salad








Beef Tenderloin








Grand Marnier Souffle








Special Anniversary dessert


----------



## trickiwoo




----------



## trickiwoo

Lemon Sherbert Palate Cleanser








Beef Tenderloin Palo








Grilled Tuna








Chocolate Souffle













Panna Cotta


----------



## trickiwoo

Mimosa








Buffet


















Strawberry Soup








Rum Raisin Pancakes








Eggs Julia








Pizza








Special Anniversary dessert plate


----------



## trickiwoo

Blueberrilicious Cocktail








Shrimp and Carmelized Onion Cheesecake








Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes (appetizer size)








Butternut Squash Soup








Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes (entree size) 








White Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake








Halloween Cake


----------



## trickiwoo

Waffles








Eggs


----------



## trickiwoo




----------



## Zandy595

Great pictures trickiwoo.  The Blueberrilicious Cocktail looks like my kind of drink.


----------



## Sonja99

Beautiful pictures trickiwoo!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## trickiwoo

Haha, while I was posting these pictures, DH asked me what I wanted to do for dinner tonight.  My answer was, "Palo"  




Zandy595 said:


> Great pictures trickiwoo.  The Blueberrilicious Cocktail looks like my kind of drink.



Thank you!!!  Haha, it's tasty!  I read the words "passion fruit" and "tequila" in the description and that was all I needed to know before ordering it!  





Sonja99 said:


> Beautiful pictures trickiwoo!



Thank you!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## AkTomboy

Wow ~ thank you all for sharing your photos ~~~ makes me even more excited for May to get here!


----------



## disneyfan654

If anyone knows how to post a picture from a camera role on an iPhone I could post a few pics


----------



## jenseib

disneyfan654 said:


> If anyone knows how to post a picture from a camera role on an iPhone I could post a few pics



You need to either send it to yourself and then upload it to a host site or use an app that allows you to load it directly to your host site.


----------



## Zandy595

Impatiently waiting for pictures of the new menus' food.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## PizzieDuster

This is STILL the best thread here on the DIS!

Keep the pics coming!  I love it!


----------



## iHeartDisneyXo

Anyone have any pics of the new offerings from the Disney Magic that they would like to share?


----------



## Susiec

Yummmmo


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## princesszelda

We leave Saturday on the wonder. Cant wait to share pics.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## lucas

PrincessShmoo said:


>



Was this on Castaway Cay?  Didn't know they had them there (or cheetos!).


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lucas said:


> Was this on Castaway Cay?  Didn't know they had them there (or cheetos!).



Yes.  It was on the WBTA 2010.  We didn't have Mickey Bars until we got to Castaway Cay.  






Eggs Benedict





Chicken Parmesan





desserts


----------



## lucas

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes.  It was on the WBTA 2010.  We didn't have Mickey Bars until we got to Castaway Cay.



What is WBTA?


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

West bound transatlantic


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Parrot Cay menu:

ISLAND SPICED GRILLED RIB-EYE OF BEEF
topped with handmade spiced butter, Corn on the Cob, and Double-Baked Potato





CARIBBEAN ROASTED CHICKEN
half a Chicken, served with Mashed Sweet Potatoes, Corn Kernels, and Marinated Shallots with Spiced Glaze


----------



## PrincessShmoo

*Aged Angus Grilled Beef Tenderloin*
on Olive oil Smashed Potatoes, Bacon wrapped Green Beans and a Mustard Madeira Sauce





*Chocolate Mousse*
a silky chocolate mousse with Brandy marinated Cherries


----------



## ladyj0212

bump


----------



## Tluvs2talk

YUMMY! I will take one of each


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JOLLY ROGERS BARBEQUE RIB SALAD
Shredded Cabbage, Carrots and Corn mixed with Romaine Leaves and fresh parsley with a spicy baked bean dressing





CASTAWAY CHICKEN BREAST (sorry not the greatest picture)
Rubbed with Pirate Island Spice, Rice and Beans, and fried Okra on rich spiced glaze





ANGEL FOOD CAKE (no sugar added)
Served with strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## shadowryter

*Canbanas Welcome Aboard Buffet

Welcome Drinks*



*Nice choices but the steak was cooked well done! *


*Stone Crab*



*Potato and Leek soup*this was so good



*Desserts for two!*


----------



## cmash95

wish someone would post pictures from the new restaurant on the magic.


----------



## shadowryter

Enchanted Garden ~ Disney Fantasy
*Multi-grain Loaf and Country Current Bread* with Chickpea-Garlic Purée


 


*Thyme and Garlic Brioche*Filled with Lobster, Morels, and Porcini Mushrooms and Leek Stew in a light Buttermilk Cream



*Cream of Green Asparagus Soup*With Crabmeat and Asparagus Tips



*Romaine Wedge*fresh crisp Romaine topped with a creamy Romano Dressing and homemade spiced Croutons



Alas no Pan Seared Sea Bass or dessert.Lol! Seasick on this night.


----------



## shadowryter

Room Service
*Buffalo Chicken Wings*



*Caesar Salad*



*BLT with chips*



*Steak Sandwich with fries*



*Oatmeal & raisin cookies*



*Chocolate brownie*


----------



## kyirish25

Does anyone have pictures of dishes from the See Ya' Real Soon menu?


----------



## matt&jakesmom

All this food looks so good. I cannot wait for our 1st cruise in August. I think they may have to roll me out after the cruise. LOL!


----------



## People Mover

@shadowryter Are chicken wings on room service menu on all ships?

Also, where else can I find chings on Wonder? Are there crab legs anywhere? Thanks!!!


----------



## shadowryter

People Mover said:


> @shadowryter Are chicken wings on room service menu on all ships?
> 
> Also, where else can I find chings on Wonder? Are there crab legs anywhere? Thanks!!!


I've had the chicken wings for room service on all the ships except the Magic because we haven't sailed the Magic yet. Crab legs are at Cabanas for lunch and they are delish.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Captain' Gala menu

*Pan-Seared Venison Medallions*
with Marinated Red Cabbage, Potato Croquettes and a Port Wine and Juniper Reduction





*Warm Chocolate Lava Cake*
baked Chocolate deliciously served warm with Double Chocolate Sauce


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

DCL serves choc lava cake? Hmmm a CCL fave. My honey would love this in MDR. Too rich for me tho...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> DCL serves choc lava cake? Hmmm a CCL fave. My honey would love this in MDR. Too rich for me tho...



Yep, it's on the Captain's Gala menu.  Not all cruises have that menu.


----------



## ranidayz

PrincessShmoo said:


> From the Captain' Gala menu  Pan-Seared Venison Medallions with Marinated Red Cabbage, Potato Croquettes and a Port Wine and Juniper Reduction  Warm Chocolate Lava Cake baked Chocolate deliciously served warm with Double Chocolate Sauce



There's no way they can make that lava cake gluten free, is there?


----------



## natmom

ranidayz said:


> There's no way they can make that lava cake gluten free, is there?



I would love to know this too.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ranidayz said:


> There's no way they can make that lava cake gluten free, is there?





natmom said:


> I would love to know this too.



After a quick search of the internet, I find there are recipes for gluten-free Chocolate Lava Cakes.  Whether DCL makes them, I have no clue.


----------



## shadowryter

*Royal Court ~ Disney Fantasy*

*Impérial Illusion*…Absolut Mandarin, Apple Pucker, Blue Curaçao liquor, Pineapple Juice



*Princess Delight* (Non-Alcoholic)…Passion Fruit Juice, Mango Purée



*Warm Herb Brioche* with an Olive Spread


 


*Escargots Gratinés*…Herb-marinated Snails with finely chopped Mushrooms, topped with Garlic Butter and Breadstick



*Baked Potato and cheddar soup*…new on the menu



*Belle's French Onion Soup*…With Gruyère Cheese Crouton



*Double Cut Rack of Lamb* with a Dijon Crust…With Brussel Sprouts, Gratin Potatoes and Rosemary Jus



*Lobster Mac and Cheese*…Big chunks of Lobster…new on the menu



*Anniversary cake*



*Grand Marnier Soufflé*…Infused with fresh Orange Zest and served with Crème Anglaise


 


*Strawberry Short Cake Sundae*…Strawberries, Vanilla Ice Cream, Whipped Cream, and Angel Food Cake


----------



## psac

Wait, what, Lobster Mac and Cheese???

The Grand Marnier soufflé was my favorite dessert on the Fantasy, and I'm a big chocolate junkie.


----------



## shadowryter

psac said:


> Wait, what, Lobster Mac and Cheese???
> 
> The Grand Marnier soufflé was my favorite dessert on the Fantasy, and I'm a big chocolate junkie.


Yes...Lobster mac and cheese. It was very good though I heard some don't care for it. They had it on the Dream also and DH loved it.


----------



## TempusFugit

cmash95 said:


> wish someone would post pictures from the new restaurant on the magic.



We were on the Magic back in November and I may have some pics at home.  Though, honestly, I've tried very hard to forget them.   It was a biiiig disappointment.  The dishes were creative but horribly executed.  Hopefully they'll get better with practice.


----------



## aylnine

Subbing


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Fantasy ~ Palo Brunch*

*Some of Palos offerings*


 


 
*Complimentary champagne*



*Mimosa*



*Cold Strawberry soup*.so delicious


 


*Chicken Parm* a favorite



*Beef tenderloin*This was amazing and cooked to perfection.



*Moving on to desserts*...two yummy assortments!


----------



## shadowryter

*Wine and Chocolate anyone?*


----------



## rentayenta

PrincessShmoo said:


> From the Parrot Cay menu:
> 
> ISLAND SPICED GRILLED RIB-EYE OF BEEF
> topped with handmade spiced butter, Corn on the Cob, and Double-Baked Potato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CARIBBEAN ROASTED CHICKEN
> half a Chicken, served with Mashed Sweet Potatoes, Corn Kernels, and Marinated Shallots with Spiced Glaze





Both of these look excellent.


----------



## shadowryter

*Vista Cafe...**Mocha Latte



A few snacks*


----------



## shadowryter

*Animator's Palate*
*Garlic and Herb Foccacia*with a Rosemary Virgin Olive Oil dip (new on the menu)


 


*Blueberrilicious*Tequila, Fresh Blueberries, Passion Fruit Juice, Orange Flavor Liquor, and Freshly Squeezed Lime Juice...This cocktail is wonderful!



*Golden Breeze*Vodka, Amaretto, Galliano, Orange Juice, and Pineapple Juice...another good choice



*Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes*Pasta Purse filled with Truffle scented Cheese and coated with a delicate Champagne Sauce...I could eat these as a main and I have!



*Arugula and Curly Endive Salad*with Sliced Chorizo, Dried Figs, and Herbed Croutons topped with a Cider Dressing (new on the menu)



*Creamy Butternut Squash Soup*Garnished with Chives and drizzled with Sour Cream



*Herb Crusted Veal Chop*Roasted Veal Chop Brushed with Dijon Mustard and crusted with Herbed Breadcrumbs served with Sun-dried Tomato Risotto and a Barolo Wine Sauce (so tasty and also new)



*Like you dont know what this is! *



*Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake*With Whipped Cream and Raspberry Coulis



*add Vanilla ice cream*


----------



## shadowryter

*Skyline Lounge...**Paris 75*best cocktail ever!


----------



## Zandy595

shadowryter ~ Which ship?


----------



## shadowryter

Zandy595 said:


> shadowryter ~ Which ship?



My shots are all from the Fantasy though I will have some from the Dream to follow.


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Fantasy Eastern Caribbean ~ Port of Call ~ St. Maarten ~ Sarafina's Bakery*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*Yummy Quiche*


----------



## disprincess4ever

Does anyone have pictures of the smoothies at Frozone treats?


----------



## 4 DZNY NUTZ

subscribing...yum!!!


----------



## disgirl14

Does anyone know if they still have lobster Mac and cheese??


----------



## KristiMc

disgirl14 said:


> Does anyone know if they still have lobster Mac and cheese??



It was on the Fantasy in December.  It is not very good.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

KristiMc said:


> It was on the Fantasy in December.  It is not very good.



I've read that people either love it or hate it.


----------



## KristiMc

PrincessShmoo said:


> I've read that people either love it or hate it.



Yes, I've read that also.  To us, it didn't really have any flavor.  That was really the only entree that we didn't like on our last cruise.  My son ordered it and when he didn't like it our server brought him out something else.


----------



## DynamicDisneyDuo

KristiMc said:


> To us, it didn't really have any flavor.



That was soft of my impression.  It had flavor to me, but all I could taste was the Mac n Cheese.  I tried a piece of the lobster separately and it was okay but not something I'd order again.


----------



## shadowryter

I thought the Lobster Mac 'n Cheese was okay. On the other hand my DH raved about it and said he would order it again.


----------



## shadowryter

*Flo's V8 ~ Disney Fantasy*

*Fish sandwich *…special of the day



*Brats*…always a favorite



*Mushroom pizza



Salad from the fixin’s bar*



*Cookies*…chocolate chip was dry


----------



## tinkerone

shadowryter said:


> I thought the Lobster Mac 'n Cheese was okay. On the other hand my DH raved about it and said he would order it again.



i don't remember seeing this on any menu.  was it a main course?  which menu if you remember?


----------



## shadowryter

*Cove Cafe ~ Disney Fantasy*

*Pumpkin Spice Latte*Pumpkin Pie syrup, espresso and steamed milk



*Candy Cane Chocolate Mocha*Peppermint syrup, chocolate sauce, espresso and steamed milkcan you say OMG!!!!



*Berry tart and fruit puff pastry*


----------



## shadowryter

*Bon Voyage Bar*

*Pomegranate Cosmo*Grey Goose Vodka, Pomegranate juice, Cointreau, Freshly squeezed Lime Juice and Cranberry Juice



*Eco-Tini*VeeV Acai Liqueur, Triple Sec, Agave Nectar, ginger, and Freshly Squeezed Lemon Juice served with a Souvenir Acai seed Bracelet


----------



## shadowryter

*Pirate Night ~ Disney Fantasy*

*Johnny Cake with a pigeon pea relish*


 

 
*The Buccaneer's Sun-Ripened Pineapple*fresh island pineapple with a coconut covered banana and orange glaze



*Black Beard's Jumbo Crab Cake*with a golden raisin-carrot and coconut slaw served with a spice Calypso dressing



*Caribbean-style Conch Chowder*with sherry, sweet peppers, onions, tomatoes, thyme, and garnished with diced potatoes and crispy bacon bits



*Jerk Chicken Salad*jerk-seasoned chicken strips over fresh crispy greens with a citrus dressing and plantain chips



*Jack Sparrow's BBQ Marinated Beef Short Ribs*rubbed beef short ribs with tamarind-BBQ sauce served with onion red bliss mashed potatoes and plantain chip



*The Dutchmen's Dijon-Crusted Sirloin of Beef*thick cut of beef with oven-roasted sweet potatoes and a black spot tomato with deep red wine glaze



*Banana-Chocolate Crepe*with mango coulis and toasted coconut (no sugar added dessert)



*DH asked for nothing and nothing he received! Lol!!!*


----------



## Sonja99

Beautiful pictures shadowryter!


----------



## shadowryter

tinkerone said:


> i don't remember seeing this on any menu.  was it a main course?  which menu if you remember?


This was offered as a main on formal night.


----------



## shadowryter

Sonja99 said:


> Beautiful pictures shadowryter!


Thank you.


----------



## Zandy595

tinkerone said:


> i don't remember seeing this on any menu.  was it a main course?  which menu if you remember?


There's a Lobster Macaroni on the regular Royal Palace menu. 



> *Lobster Macaroni*
> Elbow pasta mixed with lobster meat, tarragon, gruyere, and cheddar cheese sauce, drizzled with white truffle olive oil.


----------



## psac

Thanks for the pics!! Loved Cove Cafe on our Fantasy trip last year.  

Also, the pirate night pics were very helpful.  We skipped it last year for Palo, but were going to do it this year.  After seeing your pics, we'll do Palo again!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

YACHTSMAN STEAKHOUSE CENTER CUT GRILLED BEEF TENDERLOIN
Served with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables and Béarnaise Sauce





MICKEY'S MACARONI AND CHEESE (adult order from kid's menu)
served with Steak Fries and Vegetables





CELEBRATION CAKE
Layers of Cheesecake covered with Strawberries embedded in rich Vanilla cream and glazed with White Chocolate


----------



## EPCOTatNight

PrincessShmoo said:


> YACHTSMAN STEAKHOUSE CENTER CUT GRILLED BEEF TENDERLOIN
> Served with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables and Béarnaise Sauce
> 
> MICKEY'S MACARONI AND CHEESE (adult order from kid's menu)
> served with Steak Fries and Vegetables
> 
> CELEBRATION CAKE
> Layers of Cheesecake covered with Strawberries embedded in rich Vanilla cream and glazed with White Chocolate



Yachtsman?

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## shadowryter

PrincessShmoo said:


> YACHTSMAN STEAKHOUSE CENTER CUT GRILLED BEEF TENDERLOIN
> Served with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables and Béarnaise Sauce


OMG...that steak looks delicious. Did it live up to it's namesake?


----------



## shadowryter

*Breakfast at Enchanted Garden ~ Disney Fantasy*



 




*Muesli*...so good


----------



## shadowryter

*Lunch at Royal Court ~ Disney Fantasy*

*Rolls*



*Lobster Ravioli*Much like the one they serve for dinner but so much better. The sauce was creamy, not a tomato broth



*Prosciutto, Tomato and Arugula salad*Very tasty



*Pineapple Mojito*love this



Not a cluesorry but DH said it was good



*Clams with white sauce over pasta*DH ordered this and loved it



*Seafood trio over risotto*Shrimp, scallops and salmon over risotto. This was my choice and it was heavenly. I almost ate every little bit



*Coconut Cream Pie*Very yummy



Hmmm.All I remember is that the bottom was a layer of strawberries top by a luscious custard and a buttery crumb topping.



Sorry for the poor descriptions. I guess I should have taken a moment to snap a photo of the menu. Lol!


----------



## shadowryter

*Cove Cafe ~ Disney Fantasy*

*Holiday Coffees



A few little treats
Fruit Tart and Brownie


 
Carrot Cake and Chocolate Chip Cookie on a Stick



All the pretty layers...Candy Cane Chocolate Mocha Latte*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

EPCOTatNight said:


> Yachtsman?
> 
> Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



Yes.  Why?



shadowryter said:


> OMG...that steak looks delicious. Did it live up to it's namesake?



I thought it was very good.  I'd have it again.  Probably will.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

PrincessShmoo said:


> Yes.  Why?
> 
> I thought it was very good.  I'd have it again.  Probably will.



For a second, I thought it was from Yachtsman at The Yacht Club, until I saw the DCL logo on the plate.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## BigJon

Room service order.....tomato soup, steak sandwich on sourdough with fries, Ceasar Salad, and oatmeal and raisin cookies. I thought the steak on the sandwich would be tough, but it was actually very good.


----------



## shadowryter

*Remy ~ Disney Fantasy*
Our server started by preparing at our table a Colette, made with bits of fruit; apricot, raspberry and mint, it had Absolute Pear and was topped off with Taittinger Champagne. This was very nice and set the mood for the rest of our dining experience. 
*Champagne cocktail*



*Amuse-Bouche*Deep fried tomato soupyes a cube of tomato soup, breaded and fried. We were asked to wait a few minutes for it to cool enough to eat. Just pop it in your mouth and incredible tomato soup.



*Rolls with butter and sea salt*


 


*Palate cleanser*it tasted like a vanilla custard but Im sure it wasnt



*Taittinger Champagne



Alaskan King CrabCannelloni, Hearts of Palm and Caviar Vinaigrette



Saint PierreJohn Dory with Chorizo Espuma and Spicy Carrot Mousse



PigeonneauYoung Pigeon with Petite Vegetables, Fig and Quail Egg



Cochon Cul NoirBlack pork loin with Siffon Potato, Pork Trotter Stew and Glazed Ham



Declinaison TomateVariations of tomato, Tart, Iced, Parmesan Espums and Tomato



Lobsterwith Vanilla, Bisque and Lobster Roe Foam



Turbot CotierCoastal Turbot with Vin Faune and Gnocchi



Australian WagyuThis was something new described as a deconstructed taco



Cheese cart and cheeses


 


Next..Dessert
Peruvian ChocolateGelato



ChocolatePraline with edible gold*



*Champagne and chocolaty compliment to dessert*



*A little anniversary surprise



Even more surprises*


----------



## julydreamer

BigJon said:


> Room service order.....tomato soup, steak sandwich on sourdough with fries, Ceasar Salad, and oatmeal and raisin cookies. I thought the steak on the sandwich would be tough, but it was actually very good.



I had this tomato soup every day.. I thought it was soo good!


----------



## MsJiminyCricket

Any pics of the gluten free options offered?

Thanks!


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Bumping for more pics!!


----------



## sandscheng6

Anitpasta Tray - cheese, proscuitto, olives




Bread




Vegetarian Meal - Portebella Mushroom with Polenta - ABSOLUTELY fantastic though the pic doesn't do it any justice!








Sorbet




Seared Tuna




Lobster Ravioli - OMGOSH...the BEST of the night!!!




Chocolate Souffle




Mango Shot ???  Can't remember, but it was delicious and ON THE HOUSE.




Can't remember...but we ate everything that night, so obviously it was great!




Scallops


----------



## sandscheng6

LUNCH****
Bread Basket




Turkey/Cheese Sandwich (lunch) - yummy!




Cheesecake (lunch) - don't waste the calories




Lava Cake - it was okay




Key Lime Pie - favorite for lunch


----------



## sandscheng6

Raviolis (not as good as Palos, but still good)




Steak - yes...it was awesome!




Halibut with Scallops - it was a little overdone and dry




Can't remember, but the waiter brought it out.  We didn't care for it.




Can't remember, but it was good


----------



## sandscheng6

Pirate Night - non-alcoholic drink was free with purchase of cup (FYI, if you get the alcoholic drink you are charged for both the alcoholic drink and the cup, so be sure to get the non-alcoholic drink brought in another container for the kiddos).




Fried ??? Appetizer (we liked them...can't remember though)




Great fish meal




Steak




Dessert Trio (Creme Brulee was the BEST!!)




Vanilla Souffle (mixed reviews:  1/2 liked the palo's chocolate better)


----------



## Feisty Fairy

sandscheng6 said:


> "]



Love the  Animators Steak with wasabi Potatoes.


----------



## psac

Feisty Fairy said:


> Love the  Animators Steak with wasabi Potatoes.



Ditto!!

Table mate even asked the head waiter for the recipe for the mashed, which he was able to produce later in the week. Of course it was for 20 servings or something like that, but the guy was real happy.


----------



## tweis

sandscheng6 said:


> Raviolis (not as good as Palos, but still good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure these are the pasta purseittes in AP. Not ravioli, but little purses filled with yummy goodness.


----------



## tinamacyryan

yummie!


----------



## shadowryter

*Captains Mai Tai and Banana Caribe...*


----------



## shadowryter

*Cabanas for lunch...**Lots to choose from*



*Freshly carved corned beef*with horseradish and Parsnip puree soupvery good



*A few desserts*shared by two



*Sticky toffee bread pudding*Not a pretty looking dish but I could have easily gone back for seconds!


----------



## shadowryter

*Cove Cafe...**Pumpkin Latte*


----------



## Geil

I guess this trip will get me to start taking picture of food   yummy good


----------



## shadowryter

*Disney Fantasy...Animators Palate*
*Sour Dough bread with Roasted Red Pepper Dip*






*Tuxedo...*Sparkling wine, Ketel One Vodka and Chambord



*Appetizer Trio*This was a new combination and Im not sure what the first one was. I want to say Duck breast, prosciutto and cranberries, mini buffalo salad and shrimp with Aioli sauce. This was very good. Also the Popcorn soup is no longer on the menu.



*Wild Forest Mushroom soup*now on the kids menu. Ask and you shall receive.



*Oven-baked Lobster Tail*served in the shell with lemon butter, bean casserole, and saffron rice


 


*Banana Crème Brulee*with caramelized bananas



*Celebration Cake*


----------



## o4me2playn

shadowryter said:


> *Disney Fantasy...Animators Palate*
> *Sour Dough bread with Roasted Red Pepper Dip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuxedo...*Sparkling wine, Ketel One Vodka and Chambord
> 
> 
> 
> *Appetizer Trio*This was a new combination and Im not sure what the first one was. I want to say Duck breast, prosciutto and cranberries, mini buffalo salad and shrimp with Aioli sauce. This was very good. Also the Popcorn soup is no longer on the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wild Forest Mushroom soup*now on the kids menu. Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oven-baked Lobster Tail*served in the shell with lemon butter, bean casserole, and saffron rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Banana Crème Brulee*with caramelized bananas
> 
> 
> 
> *Celebration Cake*



The Popcorn Soup is no longer on the menu???   WWWAAAA  this was one of my favorites and was looking forward to it again next year!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I SEE SEAFOOD!!!!!!


----------



## shadowryter

o4me2playn said:


> The Popcorn Soup is no longer on the menu???   WWWAAAA  this was one of my favorites and was looking forward to it again next year!


I liked it too. It was replaced with a macaroni and cheese and baked potato soup. I didn't try it.


----------



## psac

shadowryter said:


> I liked it too. It was replaced with a macaroni and cheese and baked potato soup. I didn't try it.



There are a few ways to interpret that. Was that one item or two or choice of each??


----------



## shadowryter

psac said:


> There are a few ways to interpret that. Was that one item or two or choice of each??


Sorry. It's just one item. Macaroni & Cheese Baked Potato Soup. I read that there is 29 ingredients to make this soup.


----------



## jenseib

Cabanas on the Magic


----------



## magickid

wow! food looks amazing


----------



## shadowryter

jenseib said:


> Cabanas on the Magic


Can not wait to sail the Magic. You have two of my favorite foods shown...chocolate mousse and chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Gracies Moms

The french toast was SO good!  Of course the whipped cream and strawberries didn't hurt it either 



043014 - breakfast by Kim and M, on Flickr


All hands on deck cheese plate with a fruit tart from Cove Cafe


043014 - snack while Gracie napped (poor sick girl) by Kim and M, on Flickr


----------



## shadowryter

*Breakfast at Royal Court - Disney Fantasy*
*Coffee, juice and a pastry* to start the morning



* Omelet* which was packed with yummy things and came with sausage, bacon and hash brown


 
*Whipped Tres Leches Stuffed French toast*so rich. I guess the slice of watermelon made it more diet friendly.


----------



## shadowryter

*Lunch at Flos - Disney Fantasy*
*Chili and Corn Bread*...lots of extra sour creamLol! Special of the day!



*Sweet Cream Cheese Pretzels*so good with melted butter and cinnamon. 
Yesjust like WDW!


----------



## shadowryter

*Dinner at Enchanted Garden - Disney Fantasy*...*Six-Grain Country Bread*…caramelized onions and sun-dried tomato dip...oops...forgot the bread???



*Dungeness Crab Meat Stuffed Tomato*…filled with crabmeat salad, shredded red onion, topped with Fontina cheese and garlic-herb drizzle



*Grilled Potato and Goat Cheese Napoleon*…with Balsamic-basil vinaigrette



*Lobster and Crawfish Bisque*



*Seafood Linguini Pasta*…lobster, scallops, shrimp, clams and asparagus with a white wine sauce



*Roasted Filet of Beef Wellington*…covered with mushroom stuffing wrapped in puff pastry served with Fingerling potatoes, baby vegetables and a Cabernet black truffle jus



*Cappuccino Mousse*…coffee infused light chocolate mousse with a dash of cinnamon (no-added sugar dessert)



*Deep Dish Apple-Cranberry Crumble*…served warm with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Kenny1113

jenseib said:


> Cabanas on the Magic




Oh my! We didn't have stone crabs on the wonder... I don't know if I would have left the buffet if we did!


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gracies Moms

DSCN7516 by Kim and M, on Flickr

My daughter thinks these should be in their own food group.


----------



## Arizona Rita

2BusyPlanning said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



What is this? It is scary and awesome at the same time!


----------



## jenseib

shadowryter said:


> Can not wait to sail the Magic. You have two of my favorite foods shown...chocolate mousse and chocolate chip cookie.



Mine too!!!



Kenny1113 said:


> Oh my! We didn't have stone crabs on the wonder... I don't know if I would have left the buffet if we did!



LOL


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

Arizona Rita said:


> What is this? It is scary and awesome at the same time!



We were on the Fantasy last September and they had a Halloween night (night of St. Thomas). This was the dessert they served. It was like a chocolate mousse covered in a gel-like chocolate. It was actually very good!


----------



## Gracies Moms

043014 - dessert/lunch by Kim and M, on Flickr

Those lil banana thingys were mighty tasty!


----------



## Geil

First of all I don't know how you ppl do it but by the time the dish is in front of me all I can think of is eating it!  My travel friends had to point to out to me after I mentioned each time how I forgot to take a picture that I even had the camera in my hand when my entree was delivered and I immediately put it away totally forgetting about a picture LOL

So here are the few pictures that made it during my Disney Dream Cruise this month.  Sorry I should have taken a picture of the menu to remember what these are but again ones I sit down at the table I just forget myself

Eggs Benedict Royal Palace 


image by freakfoo, on Flickr

Veal Chop on Tomato Risotto


image by freakfoo, on Flickr

Could never make up my mind so mostly ended up with their teaser and on first night I had room for Mickey Bars!!


image by freakfoo, on Flickr



image by freakfoo, on Flickr

My kid loved Mac & Cheese (first time she ever had it) and that ketchup Mickey 



image by freakfoo, on Flickr


----------



## ScrappinGran

One of the many INCREDIBLE delights my husband and I enjoyed last week at the Remy Dessert Experience aboard the Fantasy. Chocolate Fondant with hot Raspberry Strawberry Coulis. As Executive Chef Cedric poured the hot Coulis on my fondant, it created a Mickey head! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## ScrappinGran

Here is another dessert from the Remy Dessert Experience, offered aboard The Fantasy. It was called Mille Feuilles. It was thin light wafer cookies with a faint gingerbread taste, with balls of hazelnut cream. Under the top wafer cookie were chopped hazelnuts.

Sorry, wrong picture posted.


----------



## ibouncetoo

2BusyPlanning said:


> We were on the Fantasy last September and they had a Halloween night (night of St. Thomas). This was the dessert they served. It was like a chocolate mousse covered in a gel-like chocolate. It was actually very good!



May I have permission to copy this photo and share it on our cruise meets thread?  (if you don't want me to have a copy in my files, would you be willing to come to our thread and post it?  Though I couldn't guarantee someone else wouldn't copy it)

NEVERMIND, found a photo of it on another site and someone already linked it to our threat.


----------



## TonyMouse

That looks amazing. I'm going to have to bug my wife to learn some new recipes ha ha


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

ibouncetoo said:


> May I have permission to copy this photo and share it on our cruise meets thread?  (if you don't want me to have a copy in my files, would you be willing to come to our thread and post it?  Though I couldn't guarantee someone else wouldn't copy it)  NEVERMIND, found a photo of it on another site and someone already linked it to our threat.


It would have been fine too. We share here


----------



## 2BusyPlanning

I miss Disney bacon and eggs...


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Animator's Palate Show Menu

CREAMY BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUP
garnished with Chives and drizzled with Sour Cream





LEMON-THYME MARINATED ALL NATURAL CHICKEN BREAST
with Sour Cream mashed potatoes, roasted Root vegetables, and Grain Mustard jus


----------



## BigJon

The best dessert I had on my EBTA cruise on the Magic...Coconut Tres Leches Cake at Carioca's. Caramel sauce in the bottom, and warm coconut cake that was super moist.


----------



## MrsPotatoHead425

BigJon said:


> The best dessert I had on my EBTA cruise on the Magic...Coconut Tres Leches Cake at Carioca's. Caramel sauce in the bottom, and warm coconut cake that was super moist.



This is making me drool....


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

BigJon said:


> The best dessert I had on my EBTA cruise on the Magic...Coconut Tres Leches Cake at Carioca's. Caramel sauce in the bottom, and warm coconut cake that was super moist.


 Wow hopefully they serve this on the Wonder in November!


----------



## tweis

Two of my absolute favorite dishes on DCL that are found in the MDR

French onion soup





Grand Mariner Souffle


----------



## Zandy595

MnMzMoMi4LiFe said:


> Wow hopefully they serve this on the Wonder in November!


I don't know if the Wonder would have it since it doesn't have Carioca's.



tweis said:


> Two of my absolute favorite dishes on DCL that are found in the MDR
> 
> French onion soup
> 
> Grand Mariner Souffle


It seem strange to see these two dishes on Animator's Palate plates.  I'm used to seeing them in Royal Palace.


----------



## tweis

Zandy595 said:


> I don't know if the Wonder would have it since it doesn't have Carioca's.
> 
> It seem strange to see these two dishes on Animator's Palate plates.  I'm used to seeing them in Royal Palace.



We missed Lumiere's so we ordered from that menu on our 2nd Animator's night.


----------



## tweis

Antipasto plate in Palo


----------



## Zandy595

tweis said:


> We missed Lumiere's so we ordered from that menu on our 2nd Animator's night.


  Makes total sense now. 

I'm hoping the French Onion Soup will be better on our next cruise.  The last time we ordered it it tasted really off.  I was surprised they let something that bad leave the galley.


----------



## tweis

Zandy595 said:


> Makes total sense now.
> 
> I'm hoping the French Onion Soup will be better on our next cruise.  The last time we ordered it it tasted really off.  I was surprised they let something that bad leave the galley.



Ugh! So far, mine has been fantastic and I look forward to it every cruise so I would be really disappointed if it were bad.


----------



## tweis

Dinner in Cabanas


----------



## Narnia_girl

tweis said:


> Two of my absolute favorite dishes on DCL that are found in the MDR
> 
> French onion soup




This is what I'm looking forward to! I hope it's as good as before!


----------



## Zandy595

tweis said:


> Dinner in Cabanas


How was dinner in Cabanas?  Are you able to eat outside?  On the website it says you can eat under the stars.  Why did you decide to go there instead of the MDR?


----------



## tweis

Zandy595 said:


> How was dinner in Cabanas?  Are you able to eat outside?  On the website it says you can eat under the stars.  Why did you decide to go there instead of the MDR?



We did not eat outside. It never even occurred to us but that would have been great because we had beautiful weather. Dinner in Cabanas was very very good. DH's steak was fatty so he was not eating it and one of the servers came by and offered to get him a New York strip since the ribeye was fatty. My salmon was excellent and the watercress and potato salad was delicious. Everything tasted fresher and hotter than the MDR. We ended up in Cabanas because we had a very late lunch on the pool deck and really weren't hungry at 5:45 so we skipped the MDR and went to Cabanas when we were ready to eat. It was a first for us and we really enjoyed it.


----------



## tweis

Let the Magic Begin Menu


*Smoked Salmon Carpaccio*


*Couscous salad*



*Pork tenderloin Wellington*



*Grain fed NY Strip*





*Sweet temptations-Kahlua Creme Brulee, passion fruit chocolate dome & fresh fruit sabayon tartlet*



*Kahlua Creme Brulee*


----------



## disney212

Yummy!


----------



## tweis

Palo Brunch Buffet


----------



## People Mover

^^^

Is that cinnamon pretzels on the Palo brunch menu?!

Do they have any stuffed pretzels on board like in Disney parks?!?


----------



## tweis

People Mover said:


> ^^^
> 
> Is that cinnamon pretzels on the Palo brunch menu?!
> 
> Do they have any stuffed pretzels on board like in Disney parks?!?



Yes, those are "breakfast" pretzels. I didn't try one but I'm pretty sure they are cinnamon. I don't recall seeing any stuffed pretzels onboard but I do remember hearing on these boards that one of the ships had pretzels on the pool deck but I'm not sure if they are stuffed or not.


----------



## People Mover

tweis said:


> Yes, those are "breakfast" pretzels. I didn't try one but I'm pretty sure they are cinnamon. I don't recall seeing any stuffed pretzels onboard but I do remember hearing on these boards that one of the ships had pretzels on the pool deck but I'm not sure if they are stuffed or not.



Good enough for me! haha

Thank you!

Do you think the Palo Brunch is worth it?


----------



## cris0809

People Mover said:


> Good enough for me! haha
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Do you think the Palo Brunch is worth it?



The Fantasy had regular pretzels and cream cheese stuffed pretzels on our last sailing (5/31). At Flo's on the second sea day (day 6).

Palo brunch? Yes!


----------



## People Mover

cris0809 said:


> The Fantasy had regular pretzels and cream cheese stuffed pretzels on our last sailing (5/31). At Flo's on the second sea day (day 6).
> 
> Palo brunch? Yes!



Thank you! I will be on the Wonder in November for a 5 night, def going to do the Palo brunch! If it has all you can eat crab legs, then it's for me!!! haha


----------



## tweis

People Mover said:


> Good enough for me! haha
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Do you think the Palo Brunch is worth it?



We definitely thought brunch was worth it but dinner is our favorite. We will probably do both if offered, on all our future cruises.


----------



## tweis




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Just got off of the Wonder and have a weeks worth of food.

Palo Brunch Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Grilled Ginger-Lime Swordfish Steak - with Jasmine Rice, Braised Swiss Chard, and Red Pepper Coulis. Golden Mickey Menu


----------



## PizzieDuster

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Grilled Ginger-Lime Swordfish Steak - with Jasmine Rice, Braised Swiss Chard, and Red Pepper Coulis. Golden Mickey Menu



Wow, I really enjoyed your FB page.  I highly recommend a visit.  Fantastic!   Trust me, best ever.  But don't look if you're hungry   Any from Southern California restaurants?


----------



## tweis

Our entrees from Palo brunch Disney Magic

Chicken Parm





Sundried tomato and goat cheese pizza





Our dessert choices
Tiramasu and chocolate mousse and something else?




Tiramasu and chocolate mousse


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

PizzieDuster said:


> Wow, I really enjoyed your FB page.  I highly recommend a visit.  Fantastic!   Trust me, best ever.  But don't look if you're hungry   Any from Southern California restaurants?



Thanks but I have not been to WDW for a couple of years. I usually just shoot Disney food since they don't mind cameras. 

Baked Crab Dip Martinique
Jumbo Lump Crab Baked in Creamy Cheese Sauce served with colorful Tortilla and Plantain Chips


----------



## Zandy595

I don't want this to sound snarky because that's not at all how I mean it, but...
Can I request everyone who posts a picture, mention which ship they were on and maybe which dining room or menu?  Thank you


----------



## psimon

Zandy595 said:


> I don't want this to sound snarky because that's not at all how I mean it, but...
> Can I request everyone who posts a picture, mention which ship they were on and maybe which dining room?  Thank you



... and if not completely obvious, what the dish is?

Thanks!

----Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Palo Wonder
Our Beef Tenderloin "Palo"
served with Palo signature Barolo red wine sauce AND gorgonzola sauce


----------



## psac

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Palo Wonder
> Our Beef Tenderloin "Palo"
> served with Palo signature Barolo red wine sauce or gorgonzola sauce



Was this the Gorgonzola (looks it on top) or the wine sauce (looks it underneath) or both?  looks yummy!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

psac said:


> Was this the Gorgonzola (looks it on top) or the wine sauce (looks it underneath) or both?  looks yummy!



Sorry, copied from another website and did not read the OR. It was definitely Both and wonderful.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Palo Brunch Wonder
Tiramisu


----------



## tweis

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Palo Brunch Wonder
> Tiramisu



Wow! You make the food look even tastier than it is!


----------



## ibouncetoo

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Palo Wonder
> Our Beef Tenderloin "Palo"
> served with Palo signature Barolo red wine sauce AND gorgonzola sauce




I always get both sauces...yum!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Wonder Pixar Menu
Geri's Oven-Baked Warm Water Lobster with grilled dill shrimp and creamy sweet corn asiago cheese risotto.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Disney Wonder Alaska
Parrot Cay
Caribbean Roasted Chicken
Half a Chicken served with Mashed Sweet Potatoes, Corn Kernel and Marinated Shallots with a Spice Glace


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Pan  Seared Grouper
With Baby Shrimp Lemon Butter
Served with a Saffron- Herb Basmati Rice and Snow Peas
Parrot Cay Wonder


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Golden Mickeys menu on the Wonder

OVEN-ROASTED TOM TURKEY BREAST
with Green Beans, Sweet Mashed Potatoes, Rosemary Stuffing, Giblet Gravy, and Cranberry Relish 





OVEN-ROASTED DUCK BREAST
with Onion, Apple, Marjoram Stuffing, Snow Peas, Glazed Carrots, and Dark Cherry Glaze  (although I think they added mashed potatoes and took away the snow peas on this particular dish)


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## jenseib

My husband said he got me a strawberry daquiri....it was NOT...this was NOT good.  I think it had coconut in it.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## beatlesblonde

tweis said:


> Palo Brunch Buffet



We're hoping to do brunch at Palo when we sail on the Fantasy next month. If the choices are even remotely similar as what's pictured here, I'm gonna need to make sure to wear something with some give in the waist!


----------



## Tink rules

jenseib said:


> My husband said he got me a strawberry daquiri....it was NOT...this was NOT good.  I think it had coconut in it.



Maybe they used the pina colava mix by mistake...


----------



## tweis

Palo Dinner - Magic

Antipasta plate





Tuscan white Bean soup- This is so delicious!


----------



## brocklesnar69

Boy, I can only keep my fingers crossed that I wont gain too much weight. I can tell right now I'll probably be eating like a pacman.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Golden Mickey's Sweet Temptations - A trio of Creme Brulee, The Golden Chocolate Award, and Raspberry Cheesecake.


----------



## Matrix21

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Golden Mickey's Sweet Temptations - A trio of Creme Brulee, The Golden Chocolate Award, and Raspberry Cheesecake.



Nice shot!
Looks to good to be true aahahha.

I'm hungry now..damn!


----------



## Tink rules

When I was on the magic... I lived on the fresh fruit and the sandwiches at Goofy's!!! I love it when someone else cuts up my fruits and veggies... it would be easier to be on a diet here at home if someone did that for me!


----------



## capttigger

Fantasy sit down breakfast


----------



## chirurgeon

I thought this thread needed a bump.


----------



## Tink rules

chirurgeon said:


> I thought this thread needed a bump.



Well... there goes MY diet!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Wonder Pixar Menu
Sheriff Woody's Warm Apple & Custard Cobbler
Apples incased with vanilla pastry cream, topped with cobbler nuggets and almond praline ice cream.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

AVOCADO-CITRUS SALAD
with Iceberg and Radicchio leaves and an orange vinaigrette





AGED ANGUS GRILLED BEEF TENDERLOIN
on olive oil smashed potatoes, bacon wrapped green beans, and a mustard Madeira sauce


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## wcw57

jenseid:

what the heck is that knish-looking thing sitting in the bowl with some corn and beans (maybe?).....two posts previous.


----------



## TheRichFam

jenseib said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/15363258097/



Your photos are amazing. Well done.


----------



## bigAWL

jenseib said:


>





wcw57 said:


> jenseid:
> 
> what the heck is that knish-looking thing sitting in the bowl with some corn and beans (maybe?).....two posts previous.



Is that the one you're talking about?  That appears to be the "Deep Fried Lobster Croquetas (with a banana-lentil salad and creamed horseradish)."


----------



## wcw57

yeah..thats the one ...lobster, huh?   i liked it better when it was a knish........


----------



## jenseib

wcw57 said:


> jenseid:
> 
> what the heck is that knish-looking thing sitting in the bowl with some corn and beans (maybe?).....two posts previous.





bigAWL said:


> Is that the one you're talking about?  That appears to be the "Deep Fried Lobster Croquetas (with a banana-lentil salad and creamed horseradish)."



I think so, which surprises me my husband ordered that.  LOL.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## lvstitch

jenseib said:


>



Is this something new on the menu?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

POTATO AND CHEDDAR CHEESE SOUP
with bacon bits and chives





LEMON-THYME MARINATED ALL NATURAL CHICKEN BREAST
with sour cream mashed potatoes, roasted root vegetables, and grain mustard jus
(at least that's what it was supposed to be - actually had roasted potatoes and asparagus with it)


----------



## Flossbolna

PrincessShmoo said:


> LEMON-THYME MARINATED ALL NATURAL CHICKEN BREAST
> with sour cream mashed potatoes, roasted root vegetables, and grain mustard jus
> (at least that's what it was supposed to be - actually had roasted potatoes and asparagus with it)



Are you sure it was a chicken breast? Looks more like a pork chop to me??


----------



## Matrix21

Flossbolna said:


> Are you sure it was a chicken breast? Looks more like a pork chop to me??



It looks like a pork chop to me also.
I've never seen so much fat on a chicken breast like that before lol


----------



## tinkerone

Flossbolna said:


> Are you sure it was a chicken breast? Looks more like a pork chop to me??





Matrix21 said:


> It looks like a pork chop to me also.
> I've never seen so much fat on a chicken breast like that before lol



looks like prime rib to me.  for sure doesn't look like chicken breast.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Flossbolna said:


> Are you sure it was a chicken breast? Looks more like a pork chop to me??





Matrix21 said:


> It looks like a pork chop to me also.
> I've never seen so much fat on a chicken breast like that before lol





tinkerone said:


> looks like prime rib to me.  for sure doesn't look like chicken breast.



For sure it wasn't pork (I wouldn't have ordered that )

Pretty sure it was chicken (as that's what I generally order), and there wasn't any prime rib on the menu that night.


----------



## NCCathi

Well, that is for sure rosemary instead of thyme, and some sort of au jus, so I also think you got gyped! But it looks yummy.


----------



## jenseib

lvstitch said:


> Is this something new on the menu?



It was in March and my first time at Cariocas so I am not sure.


----------



## KarBear

Any  more pics of the buffet ? Please


----------



## KingRichard

Can anyone tell me if they have the Shawarma meat deck station on the dream?

It was so good on the Fantasy!


----------



## People Mover

Palo brunch, how often do they fill up the crab legs? I plan on demolishing those with all of my might in a couple of weeks


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

KingRichard said:


> Can anyone tell me if they have the Shawarma meat deck station on the dream?
> 
> It was so good on the Fantasy!


I thought they only had this on the Magic. Do they have it on the Fantasy also?


----------



## Henlady

I hope it is on the Dream also  !!!


----------



## tweis

Chernabog#1fan said:


> I thought they only had this on the Magic. Do they have it on the Fantasy also?



LOVED the shawarma station on the Magic!


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

Henlady said:


> I hope it is on the Dream also  !!!


I can say for certain it is not on the Dream unless they just added it within the last few months.


----------



## KingRichard

Chernabog#1fan said:


> I thought they only had this on the Magic. Do they have it on the Fantasy also?



Was it the magic?

I'm so confused!

Seemed like we ate it everyday for a week when we went.

It was awesome and every ship should have it!


----------



## bfamilyx4

where on the magic is it located? which deck?


----------



## algae

bfamilyx4 said:


> where on the magic is it located? which deck?



Mmmm..  on the pool deck next to the burger place. Only on the Magic AFAIK. It's a link to the Avengers theming in the kids' clubs on the Magic.


----------



## KingRichard

You must try every sauce and spice!

Makes a perfect afternoon snack or light lunch.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Captain's Gala Menu

FETTUCCINE WITH PARMESAN CRUSTED CHICKEN
Chicken encrusted in Parmesan Cheese, with Sweet Peppers and Mushrooms in Cheddar Cheese Sauce





And from the kid's menu (adult portion)
Chicken Tenders, Peas, and French Fries





And for dessert:
BANANA CREME BRULEE
with caramelized banana


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Zandy595

Chernabog#1fan said:


> I can say for certain it is not on the Dream unless they just added it within the last few months.


The Dream did not have shawarma on the 10/31 cruise.

I haven't heard anything about it being on the Fantasy, just the Magic.  The Magic is the only ship with the Avengers Academy, so the only one that has a tie-in with shawarma.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## KarBear

following


----------



## tmoor

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Black Truffle Pasta Purseittes
> Pasta Purse filled with Truffle scented Cheese and coated with a delicate Champagne Sauce



Oh my goodness! We were on the Wonder a couple weeks ago and on the first night we dined in Animator's Palate. I mentioned to Art from the Philipines (our Head Server) that I loved this appetizer. He made sure that he had those delivered to me every night of the cruise! And on the last night he made sure it was a double portion for my husband and I to share. Of course, I did love them but by the 5th night I was getting pretty tired of them but ate them just because he fussed so much over me having them.


----------



## BigJon

From the Welcome Aboard lunch at Carioca's on November 16th....


----------



## stan1541

Bump


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

sandscheng6 said:


> Pirate Night - non-alcoholic drink was free with purchase of cup (FYI, if you get the alcoholic drink you are charged for both the alcoholic drink and the cup, so be sure to get the non-alcoholic drink brought in another container for the kiddos).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fried ??? Appetizer (we liked them...can't remember though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great fish meal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert Trio (Creme Brulee was the BEST!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Souffle (mixed reviews:  1/2 liked the palo's chocolate better)



Do they sell/serve the pirate night drink anywhere else on the ship? We'll be having dinner at Palo on pirate night but will make it in time for the pirate party


----------



## BenbowInn

Royal Court Lunch






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Enchanted Garden Dinner






[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Pirate Night






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Royal Court Breakfast






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Royal Court Dinner






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Flo's 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Room Service






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Enchanted Garden Dinner






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BenbowInn

Animators Palate






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Palo Blueberry Pancakes


----------



## PrincessShmoo

*Till We Meet Again menu*

Grilled Beef Tenderloin
served with William Potatoes, Asparagus Spears, Baby Vegetables and Béarnaise Sauce


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dramaprincess

jenseib said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jenseib/15907437916/



Yum! I can't resist a good pretzel, especially when it is shaped like Mickey Where can I find this???


----------



## squirrel

Dramaprincess said:


> Yum! I can't resist a good pretzel, especially when it is shaped like Mickey Where can I find this???



It said the Magic, but when was the cruise?  I was on the WBTA and I never saw Mickey Pretzels.


----------



## Flossbolna

Dramaprincess said:


> Yum! I can't resist a good pretzel, especially when it is shaped like Mickey Where can I find this???



On the Fantasy they had them on the last sea day at the pizza place.


----------



## Zandy595

Hey foodies, don't forget to watch The Kitchen (Food Network) today at 11am EST.  DCL Chef Stephen Walker will be making Palo Eggs Benedict.


----------



## jenseib

squirrel said:


> It said the Magic, but when was the cruise?  I was on the WBTA and I never saw Mickey Pretzels.





Dramaprincess said:


> Yum! I can't resist a good pretzel, especially when it is shaped like Mickey Where can I find this???



it was the Magic and I believe it was at the pizza place. It was back in March.  They were there everyday but we only did a 3 day cruise then.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## Dramaprincess

jenseib said:


> it was the Magic and I believe it was at the pizza place. It was back in March.  They were there everyday but we only did a 3 day cruise then.



Thank you! Will be on the Magic this coming May and will make a point to check the pizza place!


----------



## jenseib




----------



## jenseib




----------



## emt9e

Do you remember what this was?  Thanks!!


----------



## Mtinkerbell5189

pppiglet said:


> Hot Crab & Lobster dip!


Where is this from?


----------



## Newsies

jenseib said:


>



Oh my goodness!!!  These photos are fantastic!!!  I'm sure you get asked this a lot, so I apologize in advance, but what camera do you use?  Really lovely photographs.


----------



## AngelDisney

Please post more food pictures. This thread makes my wait till my next cruise more bearable! 

Thanks for sharing and have fun planning!


----------



## jenseib

Newsies said:


> Oh my goodness!!!  These photos are fantastic!!!  I'm sure you get asked this a lot, so I apologize in advance, but what camera do you use?  Really lovely photographs.


 
Sorry never saw this...still trying to get caught up after the board change.
I use a canon 50D.


----------



## Jareds_mommy

yum


----------



## samily

emt9e said:


> Do you remember what this was?  Thanks!!



I didn't post the original photos, but I can answer these questions!

This is the Iced Lobster and Jumbo Shrimp appetizer.  You can get it on each ship - it is on the regular menu for Tritons/Lumieres/Royal Court/Royal Palace.


----------



## samily

Mtinkerbell5189 said:


> Where is this from?


This is the Baked Crab Martinique appetizer from Parrot Cay, so only available on the Wonder now.


----------



## Karlzmom

I was just looking for this thread!  Trying to plan my Palo night to not conflict with a "must have" on dinner and I am a visual person when it comes to food....


----------



## Kenny1113

Just a question about the soft pretzels, it looks like it has been reported that the newer ships and Magic have them. How about wonder?
I don't remember seeing them last year, but I wasn't looking.


----------



## elange99

Kenny1113 said:


> Just a question about the soft pretzels, it looks like it has been reported that the newer ships and Magic have them. How about wonder?
> I don't remember seeing them last year, but I wasn't looking.



We were on the Wonder 1/23-1/28 2015 and they had the soft pretzels at the pizza counter.


----------



## lisamarie12

jenseib, in post 2756 you have an amazing looking frozen drink.  Its orange, maybe mango and frozen.  What is it?  Is it alcoholic or non?


----------



## Amunet

I just discovered this thread! Hi 

Only pictures I have are from 2012, so they're old.

Just started looking through and, as pleasurable as this thread is, it's kind of scary. Just scrolling down, drooling, then a HUGE PIECE OF BLOODY MEAT in my face 
Lol I dont/can't eat mammal meat. So it's kind of scary lol

No offense to those that do eat and enjoy mammal meat!


----------



## Kenny1113

elange99 said:


> We were on the Wonder 1/23-1/28 2015 and they had the soft pretzels at the pizza counter.


Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## jenseib

lisamarie12 said:


> jenseib, in post 2756 you have an amazing looking frozen drink.  Its orange, maybe mango and frozen.  What is it?  Is it alcoholic or non?



It's calle princess delight. I think it was mango/strawberry, but you can google it. It is super yummy.  Non alcoholic!


----------



## Tweinke82

Yes.... on our Feb. '15 cruise the Wonder had the pretzels in the pizza place near the pool.  You can also get them with cinnamon/sugar if you want!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Let the Magic Begin menu

PROSCIUTTO, MOZZARELLA AND CITRUS TAPANADE "BRUSCHETTA"
with a pesta drizzle


YACHTSMAN STEAK HOUSE CUT GRILLED SIRLOIN STEAK
Mid-western Grain fed Angus Beef served with Monterey Jack Cheese Potato, buttered Broccoli, and Peppercorn sauce


KALUA CHOCOLATE CREME BRULEE
served with seasonal berries


APPLE TART-TATIN
caramelized baked apple served with vanilla ice cream


----------



## LuvEeyore

Yum!Yum!  Maybe I need to think about another cruise...or another WDW trip?


----------



## NoodlesMom




----------



## NoodlesMom




----------



## ptcbass

Anyone have any food pics to add? I love seeing how a dish might look before I order it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JAMAICAN MARINATED CHICKEN TENDERLOIN
in a spicy Jerk sauce with a chunky blue cheese dressing


ISLAND SPICED GRILLED RIB EYE OF BEEF
topped with hand-made spiced butter, served with corn on the cob (I substituted mashed sweet potatoes) and Double baked potato (which actually wound up being mashed potatoes (underneath the rib-eye).


PARROT CAY SWEET TEMPTATIONS
A trio of Crème Brulee cheesecake, Lemon meringue pie, and Chocolate S'more vanilla cake


CREME BRULEE CHEESECAKE
triple layer baked cheesecake topped with burnt sugar crust


Mother-in-law had


Father-in-law had:


----------



## MC0810

BenbowInn said:


> Royal Court Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



What dish is this? It looks so good.


----------



## NC State

Thank you for the pictures.  I'm just 8 days away from my next cruise!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OLIVE OIL MARINATED ARTICHOKES
drizzled with Balsamic Vinegar and Micro Greens


MAPLE-GLAZED PORT TENDERLOIN
braised red cabbage, sweet potatoes, and caramelized pear puree with hard cider jus



CITRUS FLAVORED CHEESECAKE
served with a dark cherry sauce


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Palo Brunch
Prosciutto and melon; marinated artichoke and mushrooms; sticky bun; almond croissant; bread & butter


Chicken Parmesan


Grape & Gorgonzola pizza; Margherita pizza


Desserts


----------



## teshawildlee

this is like the worst thread for a pregnant woman to be reading lol love all these food pics can't wait to go back on the ship I apparently vacation to eat


----------



## Shelley Chiarats

These are sandwiches from Earl of Sandwich at Downtown Disney.
Not exactly cruise food but we ate them the day before the cruise.


----------



## Shelley Chiarats

This is the bread and topping from MDR and a pic of how many plates they carry at once.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From Animator's Palate menu

CREAMY BUTTERNUT SQUASH SOUP
Garnished with chives and drizzled with sour cream


From the "Lighter Fares" options
SLOW ROASTED CHICKEN BREAST
with rice and steamed vegetables


BUCKLED WARM APPLE CRUMBLE
Cinnamon-flavored apple filling topped with crunchy crumble served with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Goofydad1975

love the pics! please keep posting!! we'll be on the dream in sept


----------



## PizzieDuster

PrincessShmoo, you had me at prosciutto!  Yum.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Character Breakfast
Belgian Waffles, sausage, & bacon


Pancakes, bacon & scrambled eggs
 

"and a little ketchup on the side"


----------



## PrincessShmoo

E KOMO MAI menu (Hawaii cruise)
Upcountry Romaine Caesar Salad
with spiced croutons



Grilled Marinated Beef Tenderloin Steak
with caramelized tomatoes and Monterey Jack potato cakes


E Komo Mai Sundae
Dulce de leche ice cream, pineapple, and blackberry sauce


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MAKAHIKI menu (Wonder Hawaii)
Kaluha Pulled Pork and Mango Chutney Tart
served with Baby Greens and a Pomegranate-Balsamic Dressing


Pan-fried Veal Parcel "Lanai"
stuffed with Ham, Provolone Cheese, and Pineapple, with roasted Onions and Potatoes served with a Lemon and Parsley Butter (I didn't have onions on mine - had asparagus, though)


Caramelized Upside Down Pudding
served warm with Roasted Pineapple and Rum Sauce


----------



## Cptnkirky

PrincessShmoo said:


> MAKAHIKI menu (Wonder Hawaii)
> 
> Pan-fried Veal Parcel "Lanai"
> stuffed with Ham, Provolone Cheese, and Pineapple, with roasted Onions and Potatoes served with a Lemon and Parsley Butter (I didn't have onions on mine - had asparagus, though)
> View attachment 103454



OMG YUM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## dinolounger

Food on DCL is good, buy still doesn't approach the best we've ever had at sea, which was on Celebrity:

Presentation is always stellar, even at breakfast:

http://www.plumdeluxe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/IMG_1060.jpg


----------



## dinolounger

Food on DCL is....good.   But still doesn't approach the best cuisine we've had at sea, which has been on Celebrity:

Their emphasis on presentation is always exquisite, even at breakfast






This is how they display gelato they serve by the pools






More pool deck food: kobe beef sliders






Dinner salad:






Prime rib (best I've ever had next to Lawry's in Chicago)






Rack of lamb:


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dinolounger said:


> Food on DCL is good, buy still doesn't approach the best we've ever had at sea, which was on Celebrity:


While those look good, this is a thread to salute DCL food.  Not a thread to compare different cruiseline's food.


----------



## Tink34

Does anyone have a pic of the tuna/avocado appetizer?  I don't remember the exact name but it was amazing!


----------



## AngelDisney

Tink34 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the tuna/avocado appetizer?  I don't remember the exact name but it was amazing!



It's one of my favourites too!


----------



## Tink34

Yum!!!  Thanks so much for posting this. Brings back great memories. 


AngelDisney said:


> It's one of my favourites too!
> View attachment 103610[/QUOTE


----------



## Mazz519

Wow can't wait another 3 weeks!!!!


----------



## psac

dinolounger said:


> Food on DCL is....good.   But still doesn't approach the best cuisine we've had at sea, which has been on Celebrity:
> 
> Their emphasis on presentation is always exquisite, even at breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how they display gelato they serve by the pools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pool deck food: kobe beef sliders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner salad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime rib (best I've ever had next to Lawry's in Chicago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rack of lamb:



Those waffles are the wrong shape!


----------



## psac

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 103463 View attachment 103464 View attachment 103465 View attachment 103466 View attachment 103467 View attachment 103469 View attachment 103471 View attachment 103472 View attachment 103473



The presentation on the second one from the bottom is great.


----------



## Tami0220

I love this thread, but it would be even better if people would label their photos as to what we are seeing.


----------



## Feisty Fairy

Tink34 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the tuna/avocado appetizer?  I don't remember the exact name but it was amazing!


----------



## PizzieDuster

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 103463 View attachment 103464 View attachment 103465 View attachment 103466 View attachment 103467 View attachment 103469 View attachment 103471 View attachment 103472 View attachment 103473



DF, which restuarant are the first pictures on this post from?


----------



## wcw57

*OH BOY!! RICE-A-RONI!!!!  It's the San Francisco treat, ya know.....*


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ICEBERG AND WATER CHESTNUT SALAD (Vegetarion Option - Ho'olaule'a menu)
Iceberg Lettage, Lima Beans, ****ake Mushrooms, and Water Chestnuts with Shaved Carrots and a Ginger Soy Vinaigrette


PORK TENDERLOIN MEDALLIONS
sautéed Spinach and Golden Brown Spaetzel with Caramelized Onions and a Red Wine Reduction


SWEET TEMPTATIONS
A trio of baked Oahu Cheesecake, Ni'ihau Chocolate Cake, and Lana'I Passion Fruit Crème Brulee


----------



## lorimay

PrincessShmoo said:


> ICEBERG AND WATER CHESTNUT SALAD (Vegetarion Option - Ho'olaule'a menu)
> Iceberg Lettage, Lima Beans, ****ake Mushrooms, and Water Chestnuts with Shaved Carrots and a Ginger Soy Vinaigrette
> View attachment 113472
> 
> PORK TENDERLOIN MEDALLIONS
> sautéed Spinach and Golden Brown Spaetzel with Caramelized Onions and a Red Wine Reduction
> View attachment 113473
> 
> SWEET TEMPTATIONS
> A trio of baked Oahu Cheesecake, Ni'ihau Chocolate Cake, and Lana'I Passion Fruit Crème Brulee
> View attachment 113474



Your Hawaiian food pics are getting me so excited, after 18 months of waiting we can finally say next month we go.
I'm hoping that they don't serve one of these special menu's the night we are in Maui, we have reservations for a Luau and don't want to miss a special menu night.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

lorimay said:


> Your Hawaiian food pics are getting me so excited, after 18 months of waiting we can finally say next month we go.
> I'm hoping that they don't serve one of these special menu's the night we are in Maui, we have reservations for a Luau and don't want to miss a special menu night.


Don't want to disappoint you, but the special Hawaiian menus were served during the time we were actually in the islands.  However, our cruise was 14 nights, yours is shorter, so I'm not altogether positive you'll even have the same menus (beyond the "regular" DCL menus, that is).


----------



## lorimay

PrincessShmoo said:


> Don't want to disappoint you, but the special Hawaiian menus were served during the time we were actually in the islands.  However, our cruise was 14 nights, yours is shorter, so I'm not altogether positive you'll even have the same menus (beyond the "regular" DCL menus, that is).



That's true. Since its an overnight stop and a lot of people will be off the ship, I am hoping for a rotational menu night.....finger's crossed.


----------



## thumpie's mom

hAm53 said:


> i knew the food would be good, but this stuff looks amazing!!!


Most of the food IS pretty amazing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Meriweather

and then DD's (an adult)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the "Aloha" menu
GRILLED PINEAPPLE APPETIZER
with orange segments and orange zest
 

ROASTED CHICKEN SALAD (Lighter Fare offering)
Market fresh greens with Pineapple, Snow Peas, and shredded carrots with a BBQ dressing


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

IMG_3490 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 226 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3275 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3475 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3270 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

IMG_3474 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3476 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3485 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3488 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



IMG_3489 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

North Europe 235 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 234 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 232 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 231 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 229 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 228 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



North Europe 226 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr

Cabanas dinner buffet.




Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


----------



## Mickey4me!

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> North Europe 235 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr



You're killing me with this peach souffle pic! Can't wait to try it in a few months


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Mickey4me! said:


> You're killing me with this peach souffle pic! Can't wait to try it in a few months



Almond peach its beyond enjoyment, wonderful..


----------



## lorimay

OMGosh, in one month will be having our Palo brunch..... these pics are getting so me excited. Going to have to try that almond peach souffle.
Last time it was offered it was just almond, the peach makes its very interesting.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lorimay said:


> OMGosh, in one month will be having our Palo brunch..... these pics are getting so me excited. Going to have to try that almond peach souffle.
> Last time it was offered it was just almond, the peach makes its very interesting.



Go for it, i had it twice on our two Palo Brunches it was heaven.


----------



## tinkerone

where were the sandwich trays from?  sometimes a plain sandwich would be so good and i don't think i have ever seen one.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tinkerone said:


> where were the sandwich trays from?  sometimes a plain sandwich would be so good and i don't think i have ever seen one.



Disney Magic, Cabanas Dinner buffet.


----------



## tinkerone

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Disney Magic, Cabanas Dinner buffet.


thank you.  we have only done cabanas for dinner once and it was sit down with a salad bar only.  
those sandwiches sure look tasty though.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tinkerone said:


> thank you.  we have only done cabanas for dinner once and it was sit down with a salad bar only.
> those sandwiches sure look tasty though.



The Magic has two types, the one you describe on certain nights and also a dinner buffet, this one was St Petersburg night, but i have had them in places like the Med before. the Navigator will describe it.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Triton's Signature menu
"PRINCE ERIC'S" ESCARGOT GRATINEE
Marinated snails with finely chopped mushrooms, topped with garlic butter
 

CRISPY ROASTED DUCK BREAST
with braised Napa cabbage and potato cake and Pomegranate jus
 

GRAND MARNIER SOUFFLE
with Grand Marnier vanilla sauce


----------



## nemofanatic

Zandy595 said:


> The Dream did not have shawarma on the 10/31 cruise.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about it being on the Fantasy, just the Magic.  The Magic is the only ship with the Avengers Academy, so the only one that has a tie-in with shawarma.


 what is the shawarma?


----------



## PizzieDuster

DISNEYFANTASY, I'll take a side of a entree with that entire plate of prosciutto and some basalmic drizzed ramano.  Not sharing.  Somehow, someway, I'll deal with my swollen ankles.  LOL


----------



## ladyj0212

Lots of people have questions about the cakes on board. This is the one I pre-ordered for our anniversary.
 
Palo Brunch. Tiramisu and some coffee cream dessert(I forgot the name)
 
Palo brunch. Chocolate Palo Strawberry and a Nutella chocolate cup(YUM!)

Pirate Night Rum baked chocolate Cake
 
Pirate night Coconut Cream treasure
 
I was so happy to find these at Flo's cafe!! Mickey soft pretzels!! OMG!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ladyj0212 said:


> Lots of people have questions about the cakes on board. This is the one I pre-ordered for our anniversary.
> View attachment 124681
> Palo Brunch. Tiramisu and some coffee cream dessert(I forgot the name)
> View attachment 124682
> Palo brunch. Chocolate Palo Strawberry and a Nutella chocolate cup(YUM!)
> View attachment 124683
> Pirate Night Rum baked chocolate Cake
> View attachment 124684
> Pirate night Coconut Cream treasure
> View attachment 124686
> I was so happy to find these at Flo's cafe!! Mickey soft pretzels!! OMG!
> View attachment 124687


Can't see the pictures.  Be aware that DISboards is currently having issues with images.  Especially if you used the drag & drop, copy & paste, or upload a file feature.  It seems those photos that are still posted using a photo hosting site are working.


----------



## ladyj0212

PrincessShmoo said:


> Can't see the pictures.  Be aware that DISboards is currently having issues with images.  Especially if you used the drag & drop, copy & paste, or upload a file feature.  It seems those photos that are still posted using a photo hosting site are working.


Darn. I used the DISBoards upload feature. Thanks for the heads up, Shmoo...I wouldn't have known because I can see the pics in the post just fine on my iPad...Hopefully they can get this resolved soon.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

ladyj0212 said:


> Darn. I used the DISBoards upload feature. Thanks for the heads up, Shmoo...I wouldn't have known because I can see the pics in the post just fine on my iPad...Hopefully they can get this resolved soon.



Along with that, many people are finding that their avatars have reverted to earlier versions (if they've changed them).  That also comes and goes.


----------



## darnheather

LadyJ I can see your photos and everything looks delicious.


----------



## ladyj0212

darnheather said:


> LadyJ I can see your photos and everything looks delicious.


Thank you. Just posting them makes me excited about my next trip!!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Yay - I can see the photos now!


----------



## katieam1

Everything looks so good! We are cruising in October 2016 so I am really trying to figure everything out since it will be our first cruise.  The food looks amazing.


----------



## Mickey4me!

ladyj0212 said:


> Lots of people have questions about the cakes on board. This is the one I pre-ordered for our anniversary.
> View attachment 124681



The cake looks wonderful! Do you mind telling me what kind it was? I've ordered an 8in. carrot cake for DH's birthday and I'm hoping it looks as good as this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## buzzrelly

Such a tease! I can't see any of Lady's pictures


----------



## Trera

ladyj0212 said:


> Lots of people have questions about the cakes on board. This is the one I pre-ordered for our anniversary.
> View attachment 124681
> Palo Brunch. Tiramisu and some coffee cream dessert(I forgot the name)
> View attachment 124682
> Palo brunch. Chocolate Palo Strawberry and a Nutella chocolate cup(YUM!)
> View attachment 124683
> Pirate Night Rum baked chocolate Cake
> View attachment 124684
> Pirate night Coconut Cream treasure
> View attachment 124686
> I was so happy to find these at Flo's cafe!! Mickey soft pretzels!! OMG!
> View attachment 124687


Ughhh.................we have never had or even seen the Pretzels before but they look wonderful.


----------



## ladyj0212

Mickey4me! said:


> The cake looks wonderful! Do you mind telling me what kind it was? I've ordered an 8in. carrot cake for DH's birthday and I'm hoping it looks as good as this one. Thanks for sharing!



The cake was an 8" marble cake with chocolate buttercream frosting and dark chocolate mousse filling. It's the second custom cake that I have ordered from them. Their cakes are super rich and delicious! I hope you enjoy yours!



Trera said:


> Ughhh.................we have never had or even seen the Pretzels before but they look wonderful.



Flo's cafe on the Dream and Fantasy have daily specials...we didn't figure that out till late...I was walking on deck 11 and saw someone with the pretzels and checked and they had them there freshly baked. Toppings were melted butter, melted cheese, salt, and cinnamon. There was a chain reaction because then someone had asked where I got them, apparently these delicious little babies are a hot commodity...haha!


----------



## FloridaBabe

nemofanatic said:


> what is the shawarma?



It's a donner kebab/gyros type of meat hugely popular in the middle east/arab world and the UK!


----------



## tinker&belle

I have looked a bit but this thread is LONG… is there anywhere to get macaroons on board?  They are my favorite


----------



## Trera

tinker&belle said:


> I have looked a bit but this thread is LONG… is there anywhere to get macaroons on board?  They are my favorite


we saw macaroons of some type in the Concierge lounge on our last cruise.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

tinker&belle said:


> I have looked a bit but this thread is LONG… is there anywhere to get macaroons on board?  They are my favorite


Don't recall if I saw them there, but maybe Cove Cafe or Vista Lounge.  It probably wouldn't hurt to tell the CM there that you are looking for them.  Maybe they could pass the word along to the chefs.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tinker&belle said:


> I have looked a bit but this thread is LONG… is there anywhere to get macaroons on board?  They are my favorite


As said.
Concierge lounge.
Cove Cafe.
We saw them in Cabanas one day.


----------



## psac

Disney Fantasy

Pumpkin cheesecake cupcake (Cabanas)
 


Surprise in the dining room


----------



## PrincessShmoo

From the Golden Mickeys menu
 

SPICED ASPARAGUS AND CITRUS DELIGHT
cold Asparagus with juicy segments of Orange and Grapefruit sprinkled with Almonds laced with 5-Spice Vinaigrette


YACHTSMAN STEAKHOUSE GRILLED NY STRIP
Hand selected from USDA Choice Angus Beef with marinated Green Asparagus, Oven Baked Potato, topped with Herb Garlic butter


TRIPLE STRAWBERRY SUNDAE
Strawberry Smoothie over Strawberry and Dulce de Leche ice cream with Chocolate and Strawberry sauce with Macadamia nuts

TAHITIAN VANILLA BEAN CREME BRULEE
with Honey-infused Raspberries


----------



## bcwife76

Some Palo Brunch photos from our recent Wonder cruise...yummmmm....these photos will have to tide me over until our August 2016 cruise, dreaming of that brunch!


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MR SMEE'S BIB LETTUCE SALAD
with Bibb lettuce, Baby Greens, Chicory, Tomatoes, Toasted Pine Nuts and Raspberry Vinaigrette
 

JACK SPARROW'S BBQ MARINATED BEEF SHORT RIBS
rubbed Beef Short Ribs with Tamarind Barbecue Sauce served with Onion Red Bliss Mashed Potatoes and Plantain Chip


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## vinotinto

Meriweather said:


>


What and where is the first picture of the salad?


----------



## Meriweather

vinotinto said:


> What and where is the first picture of the salad?



Enchanted Garden on the Fantasy.....not sure of the salads exact name


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## vinotinto

Meriweather said:


> Enchanted Garden on the Fantasy.....not sure of the salads exact name


Thanks, it looks delicious and healthy.


----------



## chirurgeon

These are the desserts from the Remy Dessert tasting on the Dream last week.  They were all amazing. The first one is called Pina Colada. The second Vacherin, third Blanc-Mange Passion, then Orange, Soupe chocolat epice, rape de chocolat blanch and last Louis XV. My least favorite was the orange. It was too tangy for my taste. I didn't not like it, just when you are comparing five rather different desserts, there will be rankings. The chocolate soup was my favorite. They said there was Tabasco in it and I am not fond of spicy food. I didn't think it was spicy at all. There was a wine pairing that I didn't get but three of my companions did and they liked them very much. The chef came out and described each of the desserts and the sommelier came out and described the wines. Chef also took pictures with each group and autographed the menu.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Pirate Night Buffet


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## justtinky

Does anyone has the recipe for *Roasted Portobello Mushroom Triangoli Pasta* - topped with sour cream, pesto swirl and a sweet butternut squash sauce?


----------



## Meriweather

Palo


----------



## Divslp

What do they serve at the pirate night buffet?


PrincessShmoo said:


> Pirate Night Buffet
> View attachment 136623
> View attachment 136624
> View attachment 136625


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Divslp said:


> What do they serve at the pirate night buffet?


We found primarily tacos.  Also I've seen turkey legs (occasionally).  Desserts.  Fruit.


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## JW9DVC

PrincessShmoo said:


> We found primarily tacos.  Also I've seen turkey legs (occasionally).  Desserts.  Fruit.


These are not the same turkey legs that you are looking for... Or at least like the ones in the parks. JW


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## PrincessShmoo

Cove Cafe goodies - Wonder


----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## Meriweather




----------



## NC State

PrincessShmoo said:


> Cove Cafe goodies - Wonder
> View attachment 137721 View attachment 137722


This is the adult area where these sweets are free, correct?


PrincessShmoo said:


> Cove Cafe goodies - Wonder
> View attachment 137721 View attachment 137722


----------



## PrincessShmoo

NC State said:


> This is the adult area where these sweets are free, correct?


Yes.


----------



## mrslaney

Desserts from Palo brunch


----------



## mrslaney

Desserts from Palo brunch


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Captain's Gala menu
ASIAN PEAR, SWEET CORN, AND JICAMA SLAW
with avocado puree and lime vinaigrette garnished with mint leaves


OVEN-BAKED LOBSTER TAIL
served in shell with lemon butter, bean casserole (actually was steamed veggies), and saffron rice


SLOW ROASTED CHICKEN BREAST
served with steamed vegetables, and baked potato


WARM CHOCOLATE LAVA CAKE
baked chocolate delicacy served warm with double chocolate sauce


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Till We Meet Again Menu
TILL WE MEET AGAIN CHICKEN SALAD (Lighter Note Offering)
with oven-roasted Corn, Romaine lettuce with tomatoes, green onions and blackened chicken breast, with a zesty dressing 
 

CELEBRATION CAKE
Layers of cheesecake covered with strawberries embedded in rich Vanilla cream and glazed with white chocolate


----------



## jenseib

port16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port18 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port90 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port19 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port20 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port91 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

port92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port93 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

cheese plate number 1


----------



## darnheather

I would really appreciate it if people would at least say what ship and restaurant the food was in. Knowing what I'm looking at would be great too.


----------



## nharding20

Any chance they serve Creme Brûlée anywhere on the Dream?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

nharding20 said:


> Any chance they serve Creme Brûlée anywhere on the Dream?


Yes.  Royal Palace has Tahitian Vanilla Creme Brûlée on their menu.


----------



## Meriweather

Fantasy......Animator's Palate.
appetizer





fish dish





chicken





dessert









cheese plate 2


----------



## jenseib

port48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port51 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port52 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Meriweather

Palo


----------



## Meriweather

cheese plate 3


----------



## Meriweather

cheese plate 4


----------



## Meriweather

cheese plate 5


----------



## Meriweather

cheese plate 6


----------



## lorimay

Meriweather, your pics always make me hungry!! 
I want to get on a cruise ship, darn real life.......


----------



## Meriweather

LOL....they are presented so nicely.
That was the last meal of the cruise.....so no more from me.
Disney might have just priced me out of cruising with them too.


----------



## jenseib

port53 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port54 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port55 by Jenseib, on Flickr




port56 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas67 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

nas70 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas71 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas72 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas73 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas74 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Laundress




----------



## capttigger

Meriweather said:


> cheese plate 6


Meriweather did you order the cheese plate every night or is this new to the menu? what ship were you on?


----------



## capttigger

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> IMG_3490 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> North Europe 226 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> IMG_3275 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> IMG_3475 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> IMG_3270 by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by ANDREW PORTER, on Flickr


Is this a special order or on the menu? Lamb chops right? Also what ship is this on please. I love the lamb chops on embarkation day but theses look grilled and they look very good.


----------



## Tigerladyd

OurDogCisco said:


>


What is this dish and what dining room is it found in?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

capttigger said:


> Is this a special order or on the menu? Lamb chops right? Also what ship is this on please. I love the lamb chops on embarkation day but theses look grilled and they look very good.



Yes it was special, it's " Greek " and " Turkish " food, off menu, as the servers/ head servers know we like it.

Lamb chops, Tzatziki, Houmous, Greek salad. Pita bread, kebab Etc.


----------



## MsJiminyCricket

Meriweather said:


> Fantasy......Animator's Palate.
> appetizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese plate 2


they have a cheese plate available in Animator's during a meal now?


----------



## LADYnTRAMP

pppiglet said:


> Hot Crab & Lobster dip!


Oh YUM!! Which cruise was this on?!


----------



## psac

Laundress said:


> View attachment 165633



As good as these look, we've found the Mickey waffles on both the Dream (this year) and Fantasy (last year) were nowhere as good as in the WDW buffets. Dense and chewy instead of light and fluffy and crispy.  On the Fantasy a few years ago they were fine.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

psac said:


> As good as these look, we've found the Mickey waffles on both the Dream (this year) and Fantasy (last year) were nowhere as good as in the WDW buffets. Dense and chewy instead of light and fluffy and crispy.  On the Fantasy a few years ago they were fine.


This is a common complaint on all cruise lines I've been on - that the waffles are dense and heavy.  Don't really know why that is, but it is.


----------



## Aerin75

Been a long time since that Home Ec class of mine - could it be the changes in humidity?  I know elevation changes mean cooking adjustments, but I can't remember if humidity did the same or if I'm just thinking wrong.  (Wouldn't be the first time! )



psac said:


> As good as these look, we've found the Mickey waffles on both the Dream (this year) and Fantasy (last year) were nowhere as good as in the WDW buffets. Dense and chewy instead of light and fluffy and crispy.  On the Fantasy a few years ago they were fine.





PrincessShmoo said:


> This is a common complaint on all cruise lines I've been on - that the waffles are dense and heavy.  Don't really know why that is, but it is.


----------



## wl1117

PrincessShmoo said:


> This is a common complaint on all cruise lines I've been on - that the waffles are dense and heavy.  Don't really know why that is, but it is.



We've always had this issue with the pancakes in the sit down restaurants too. Not so much on the buffets.


----------



## Geil

What I devoured during our Fantasy food encounter


----------



## jenseib

nas77 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas78 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas79 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas80 by Jenseib, on Flickr




nas81 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## moremouse

Laundress said:


> View attachment 165633



WHERE did you get the CRISPY, fully cooked bacon??  I've only ever had their floppy, greasy type.   

It's a main food group for me.  That's why I ask.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

moremouse said:


> WHERE did you get the CRISPY, fully cooked bacon??  I've only ever had their floppy, greasy type.
> 
> It's a main food group for me.  That's why I ask.



On our last Magic cruise in Europe thry had " proper" bacon used in full English breakfasts, often a product of Denmark. Crispy and fully cooked.


----------



## psac

jenseib said:


> nas77 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nas78 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nas79 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nas80 by Jenseib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nas81 by Jenseib, on Flickr



Yay, less than one week away from the Wonder and be Grand Marnier Soufflé. Love this stuff!!


----------



## Laundress

moremouse said:


> WHERE did you get the CRISPY, fully cooked bacon??  I've only ever had their floppy, greasy type.
> 
> It's a main food group for me.  That's why I ask.


We were staying in the Roy on the wonder and were able to order it that way for my son.
It's not easy to come by on board


----------



## RedSox68

MsJiminyCricket said:


> they have a cheese plate available in Animator's during a meal now?



We ask for a cheese platter at the beginning of every dinner service.  We've never had a problem getting one in any of the MDRs.


----------



## jenseib

cast1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## PrincessNP

Kahlua and coffee  shrimp and lobster appetizer


----------



## PrincessNP

The above sundae is a pineapple and Caramel Sundae from Cabanas which we would go to eat at around 6 as we had late dining which we did not like. The steak is from there too and was hands down the best steak we had on the trip!


----------



## jenseib

caw21 by Jenseib, on Flickr




caw22 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## trickiwoo

Food from our cruise on the Disney Wonder:


----------



## trickiwoo

More Disney Wonder food:


----------



## trickiwoo

More Disney Wonder food:


----------



## trickiwoo

More Disney Wonder food:


----------



## psac

White chocolate dessert from Frozen night on the Wonder.


----------



## jenseib

Pirate menu on the Magic




cc14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




cc20 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## Jareds_mommy

Any pictures of the new room service items? Key lime pie etc ?


----------



## jenseib

Cabanas on the Magic




sea6 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea7 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea10 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea11 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea12 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea13 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea14 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea15 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea16 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea17 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea18 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

sea47 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea48 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea49 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea56 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea57 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea58 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea59 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea60 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea61 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea62 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## xavier2001

Baked Alaska on the Wonder


----------



## jenseib

sea63 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea64 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea65 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea66 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea67 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea68 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## jenseib

sea91 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea92 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea93 by Jenseib, on Flickr




sea94 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## jenseib

bye1 by Jenseib, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## DISNEY FANTASY




----------



## WDWChloe

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> View attachment 184609 View attachment 184610


Which soufflé was this at Palo? Looks great!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

WDWChloe said:


> Which soufflé was this at Palo? Looks great!


Amaretto


----------



## ladyj0212

Bump


----------



## Flossbolna

ladyj0212 said:


> Bump



I am wondering whether it would be worth it to start a new thread and have this one locked?? This one is over 10 years old, a lot of the picture links in the beginning don't work anymore and might show dishes that no longer are being served.

@CamColt  and @AquaDame are there any rules about restarting these type of threads??


----------



## AquaDame

Not yet but there are a few like this. We can close this and start another linking the old thread in the first post of the new if you like.


----------



## Aerin75

I think that would be a good idea - just to start fresh with pictures we know are current.

Two cents from a relative newbie.


----------



## Emtgirljen

It would also be nice if on a new thread, people also said what the dish was and maybe where it was served? I like the pictures, but without some information they're just pretty pictures of pretty food.


----------

